# knitting tea party 11 january '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 11 January 13

Goodness this week has passed quickly. But it was more productive than last week  got caught up on laundry and started cleaning up the front room. That is progress for me. Lol

What a lovely day today  I have the bedroom window open and the front door open  it is a balmy fifty some degrees with sunshine. Tomorrow is to be close to sixty degrees  fine with me. However we are to get rain tomorrow  which we need so I wont complain. Monday the temperature falls into a more normal range for this time of year with some more rain added.

I have noticed it isnt quite as dark and four oclock as it had been or maybe it is just wishful thinking on my part. Im trying to convince myself that spring is right around the corner. You know what is going to help convince me  its almost time for the seed catalogues to start arriving. Yeah.

My weight watchers recipe for this week is:

Potato Chowder (serves 1) six points

1 medium Yukon gold potato (I read that as 1 medium potato period)
Cooking spray
¼ cup chopped celery
2 tablespoons minced onion (I would make them heaping full)
1 cooked ear of corn  kernels removed  I make that maybe half a cup out of a can of whole kernel corn
¼ cup diced red bell pepper
1oz diced canadian style bacon  I would probably use real bacon  I mean  1oz  what could it hurt?
½ cup fat moo juice
Salt and pepper to taste. I really like sea salt  you really dont need to use muck to get the taste.

Potato should be baked either in the over or microwave  peel and mash.
Meanwhile spray a medium size saucepan and sauté celery, corn, onion and pepper for five minutes  or until soft.
Stir bacon and milk into saucepan  stir in mashed potatoes and mix well.
Season with salt and pepper
Cover  simmer until pipeing hot  do not boil
Enjoy
To serve four: increase to  2 potatoes, 1 cup celery, ½ cup onion, 4 cobs of corn (two cups), 1 cup red bell pepper, 4 oz bacon, 2 cups fat free milk.

It it was me I would make the recipe for four and divide it among two dishes along with a hefty salad.

Recently I either heard it on the news or read it somewhere but they were talking about a study of sleep habits and weight gain. The study showed that those people who did not get a good NIGHTS sleep gained weight easier and were by and large heavier than they should be. Another reason for us to sleep well at night. Although I will have to admit that losing sleep and staying up late has not helped me  mores the pity.

Think it is time to shut the door  the sun is starting to go down but it is still quite bright out  yeah.

Since we have been talking about custard recently I thought the following recipe would fit right in for a desert. I mean the potato soup was really not that filling.

Apple Filled Custard

1 tablespoon butter
1 cup chopped cooking apples
3 tablespoon firmly packed brown sugar
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
3 eggs
¼ cup firmly packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
¼ teaspoon salt
2 cups milk, heated until very hot.
Crisp Topping

In large skillet, melt butter  stir in apples, 3 tablespoons brown sugar and cinnamon  cook until apples are slight soft  abut 4/5 minutes.

Place about 1-1/2 tablespoons of apple mixture in each of six custard cups.

In medium bowl; beat together eggs, ¼ cup brown sugar, vanilla and salt until well blended.

Gradually stir in milk

Place custard cups in large baking pan. Pour egg mixture over apple mixture.

Place pan on rack in preheated 350 degree oven  pour very hot water into pan to within ½ inch of top of custards.

Bake 15 minutes.

Top each custard with 1-1/2 tablespoons topping  continue baking until knife inserted near center comes out clean  10-15 minutes. Remove immediately from water. Serve warm or chilled.

Crisp Topping

¾ cup firmly packed brown sugar
2 tablespoons flour
2 tablespoons oatmeal
2 tablespoons softened butter
Combine sugar, flour and oatmeat  add butter and mix until crumbly.

Have been working with my insurance and pharmacy today. All of a sudden my insurance pemium has quadruppled and some of my meds copays have about skyrocketed out of my reach in price. Will not worry about it until Monday though  and then will talk to a couple of people at the state level and see what is happening  I sent in all the papers that they asked for. Have a doctors appointment Monday afternoon to discuss my drugs. I had been using cvs pharmacy  it came not ups but the other one  which will not pop into my mind. Evidently for some reason it has become a nonapproved pharmacy so I will need to transfer everything to wallgreens which I really dont like  put them in the same barrel with wally world. One of my meds copay has shot to eighty dollars  wonder how they expect me to pay that? I thought obama care was supposed to help. Oh well  it will either work or it wont  I dont have time to worry about it  have too much knitting to do.

Oops  five oclock  I had best get moving.

sam

i didn't have time to run spell check so i am apologizing ahead of time.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds Yummy Sam!!!! Thank you!!! Daniel is making us steak fingers, mashed potatoes and gravy and peas for our dinner!!!!!!! His date is going to be here and they are going to spend the evening with us, I LOVE it when he does this, his "friend" is just a wonderful girl :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I'll be back on later :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The recipes sound great Sam
Sorry to hear of the hassles over your meds- that sounds like a very sharp increase- pity you don't like the approved pharmacy. I am going to have to take a cat nap- it is so sticky here!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hear you on the meds issue, Sam. I have yet to find out how that will change for Bub once he retires...

Today I've been looking at some stuff in my stash, inspired by Angora's lovely scarf experiment--am putting that on the to-do list, right after the other dozen things I can't wait to get to! :mrgreen:

I think we'll likely have soup tonight...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam I love your wingspan! I also love yukon gold potatoes, the other recipes sound yummy as well. Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Recipes are winners. I love potato soup and anything with apples. It was a warm day here, too and all our snow has disappeared.

Working on a neck warmer --have frogged three times but think I am on the right track now.

WI Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

In the start of the ice storm/blizzard here. Not letting up until tomorrow evening. Just checking in here before there is the chance of the power going out! All school buses were cancelled today. Road closures happening now. Mass has been cancelled for tomorrow. (Lots of knitting time for me, hmmmm, it is a good pass-time thing!)

The pototoe soup sounds delicious. I will substitute chopped ham for the bacon. Off to make it now! Talk to you all later sometimes! Hugs all! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The soup sounds really good - I am not sure whether we have that type of 
potatoes -- I wonder whether it would be potatoes for baking. or regular potatoes. I am definitely going to make it next week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting the linl 5. don't know why I couldn't find it even though I went back several pages. Oh well, here now.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Huzzah - new tea knitting party!

I've prepped my grocery list & will do that early tomorrow morning. Hopefully it won't be storming when I go. 

Sam - the purple wingspan looks good. Post pictures of post-blocking if you are blocking. 

headed home. I'm ready for a Friday evening!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> In the start of the ice storm/blizzard here. Not letting up until tomorrow evening. Just checking in here before there is the chance of the power going out! All school buses were cancelled today. Road closures happening now. Mass has been cancelled for tomorrow. (Lots of knitting time for me, hmmmm, it is a good pass-time thing!)
> 
> The pototoe soup sounds delicious. I will substitute chopped ham for the bacon. Off to make it now! Talk to you all later sometimes! Hugs all! Zoe


I think the blizzard we had here yesterday is heading your way- I think it is a bit early for it to be what is happening there now.. It was a powerful one lasted l8 hours and really cold. real mess last night and early today although it is melting now. Thank heavens for the chinook winds.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> In the start of the ice storm/blizzard here. Not letting up until tomorrow evening. Just checking in here before there is the chance of the power going out! All school buses were cancelled today. Road closures happening now. Mass has been cancelled for tomorrow. (Lots of knitting time for me, hmmmm, it is a good pass-time thing!)
> 
> The pototoe soup sounds delicious. I will substitute chopped ham for the bacon. Off to make it now! Talk to you all later sometimes! Hugs all! Zoe


Aoch... That sounds... scary to me... Hope it will only bring "stolen" time for you and not cause any damage or financial drown-back to the businesses around... Well, if it does get like that for some days each winter, it is probably calculated?
Stay warm, have a warm tea with cognac, fire if you have a fire-place (for romance, not as much for warmth) and your knitting - and listen to the storm outside, the storm that can't get in... 
*hugs*


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dinner tonight was roasted pork roast with a balsamic glaze along with mashed potatoes and peas/carrots. I don't know the WW points, but I took it easy on the portions so should still be good on my weight loss plan.

Had a bad cough and sniffles when I got back from FL...I blame it on airplane air -- thankfully, no true flu bug that many are getting around here...the hospitals even put themselves on ambulance bypass since they had no more room.

I'm trying to finish up by WIP - a bear, a sweater and a pair of slippers. Once those are done, I plan on learning the magic loop, a lace scarf and some toe up socks....wish me luck.

I'm anxious to catch up with everyone this week-took last week off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - every year he will be able to keep or change insurance policies - be sure to check each one available to get the one that fits the best. i have always stayed with the one - so did not really check any this year - i should have. will look more closely next year.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I hear you on the meds issue, Sam. I have yet to find out how that will change for Bub once he retires...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Can I join you for a while please? You all sound so friendly and companiable. Just dropping in for a few minutes, having watched from a distance over the past couple of weeks - I'm in Guernsey, UK Channel Islands. Just gone to bed after sending my daughter off to her second term at University in England this afternoon...... I do miss her but at the same time am proud of her for managing to be so enthusiastic about the whole thing. 
I've just been unravelling a tank top I bought in a thrift store yesterday, and winding the yarn onto a washing basket to wash and dry before I knit something else with it....... Also tried to find the new magazine mentioned by KPers in UK with no luck here.
Your recipes sound really interesting, once I have translated the instructions into UK English. Luckily I lived in California many years ago so have a rough idea of what to do!
I hope you all have a good nights sleep when it comes, and look forward to an enjoyable weekend. I hope to get back to Alderney tomorrow (next small island, about 20 miles away) to sort out all that awaits me there, Christmas cards etc!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

designer - yukon's are a nice potato - however - for this dish i would think a run of the mill potato would work just fine - believe me i would not go out and buy yudons if i had other potatoes on hand.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> The soup sounds really good - I am not sure whether we have that type of
> potatoes -- I wonder whether it would be potatoes for baking. or regular potatoes. I am definitely going to make it next week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

handyfamily - did you knit the bunny that is your avatar?

sam

very cute


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

welcome and warning once u come in u can't get out the tea party takes over your life 


TNS said:


> Can I join you for a while please? You all sound so friendly and companiable. Just dropping in for a few minutes, having watched from a distance over the past couple of weeks - I'm in Guernsey, UK Channel Islands. Just gone to bed after sending my daughter off to her second term at University in England this afternoon...... I do miss her but at the same time am proud of her for managing to be so enthusiastic about the whole thing.
> I've just been unravelling a tank top I bought in a thrift store yesterday, and winding the yarn onto a washing basket to wash and dry before I knit something else with it....... Also tried to find the new magazine mentioned by KPers in UK with no luck here.
> Your recipes sound really interesting, once I have translated the instructions into UK English. Luckily I lived in California many years ago so have a rough idea of what to do!
> I hope you all have a good nights sleep when it comes, and look forward to an enjoyable weekend. I hope to get back to Alderney tomorrow (next small island, about 20 miles away) to sort out all that awaits me there, Christmas cards etc!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cold here. We got dumped on with snow yesterday evening but mostly had stopped by midnight. My sis came over and we shoveled a good 10 inches off the driveway and walks..couldn't use the snow blower at that hour as it wakes the baby across the street. Was amazed that those south of us in Santiquin and Spanish Fork had over 16 inches..the ski resorts are loving it, but the poor deer are down in the city trying to find browse. It is 12 degrees above 0 F right now. We are still in a weather alert until midnight tomorrow. So..good to hear of the warmth others are enjoying. I'll put on my long johns and knit on my tam. I can hardly wait to try the potato soup. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party tns - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we have quite a few knitters from the uk and it is always good to add another one. we hope you had a good time and will come back and visit us real soon.s the more we get in the conversation the better it gets. maybe you have some knitting you would like to share pictures of - we love pictures as you can tell. so don't be a stranger - always lots of fresh hot tea and a chair ready just for you.

sam



TNS said:


> Can I join you for a while please? You all sound so friendly and companiable. Just dropping in for a few minutes, having watched from a distance over the past couple of weeks - I'm in Guernsey, UK Channel Islands. Just gone to bed after sending my daughter off to her second term at University in England this afternoon...... I do miss her but at the same time am proud of her for managing to be so enthusiastic about the whole thing.
> I've just been unravelling a tank top I bought in a thrift store yesterday, and winding the yarn onto a washing basket to wash and dry before I knit something else with it....... Also tried to find the new magazine mentioned by KPers in UK with no luck here.
> Your recipes sound really interesting, once I have translated the instructions into UK English. Luckily I lived in California many years ago so have a rough idea of what to do!
> I hope you all have a good nights sleep when it comes, and look forward to an enjoyable weekend. I hope to get back to Alderney tomorrow (next small island, about 20 miles away) to sort out all that awaits me there, Christmas cards etc!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi folks, lunchtime here so I am tucking into the last of the seafood chowder I made for dinner last night - yummo!

Your Yukon potatoes sound a bit like our Agria - lovely yellow flesh and the MOST flavoursome for mashed potatoes. A little more expensive than some of our other main crop spuds, but totally worth it.
We are still enjoying our lovely new potatoes at this stage. It is a shame that the Jersey Bennies have such a short season - but an excuse to gorge on them for the couple of months that we can!

Have just finished a cardigan for myself which, on the whole, I really like, but one of the lace patterns which is in a couple of panels seems to bulge out of the surrounding stocking stitch. It is acrylic, so it won't shrink. What to do? May have to frog it and choose a different lace.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flyty1n - it's great to see you and add you to our list of knitting/tea drinkers. hope you had a good time with us and will return real soon - we have an empty chair for you with a cup of hot tea waiting.

sam



flyty1n said:


> Cold here. We got dumped on with snow yesterday evening but mostly had stopped by midnight. My sis came over and we shoveled a good 10 inches off the driveway and walks..couldn't use the snow blower at that hour as it wakes the baby across the street. Was amazed that those south of us in Santiquin and Spanish Fork had over 16 inches..the ski resorts are loving it, but the poor deer are down in the city trying to find browse. It is 12 degrees above 0 F right now. We are still in a weather alert until midnight tomorrow. So..good to hear of the warmth others are enjoying. I'll put on my long johns and knit on my tam. I can hardly wait to try the potato soup. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I got two of the mitt patterns typed up--now have to finish the mates to them so I can have pictures. My favorite so far is the one with the ruffles--only have one of those done so far, too! But at least since two are required, I'll be able to test the typed up patterns for accuracy. 

He decided he wanted tamales y taquitos for supper, so maybe I will do the soup tomorrow. I love potato soup...

Welcome to the new folks, too!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Friday! The recipes sound great! Hope everyone is doing well. My mom has showed a lot of improvement today. She sounded so much better when I talked to her. I am going to see her on Sunday.

Check back later!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome TNS! The more the merrier!

Hillary I feel the pain at having to frog; was amlost finished with my waterfall top from Designer's workshop and BAM...have had to frog it all. Oh well, just another learning experience. May even try something different as I begin it again. 


Made an "empty the larder/frig" soup tonight. It turn out yummy. love making those types of soup. Fixed a pan of cornbread to go with it. Topped the soup with grated cheese. Can't really share a recipe except to say it started with lentils, browned ground beef, and Mrs, Dash Southwest seasoning and garlic salt. Then just dumped in water,left over veggies from the frig.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pammie, I can hear the joy in your words--enjoy the time with your mom, and I am happy to hear she is improving!

Gwen, I love "fridge dump" soup, too--it comes out different every time. 

I think I'm going to type a little more on the patterns and then go back to knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The soup sounds really good - I am not sure whether we have that type of
> potatoes -- I wonder whether it would be potatoes for baking. or regular potatoes. I am definitely going to make it next week.


You could try Klondike Golds, their texture is close to Yukon Golds.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, TNS. We're so glad you decided to jump into the conversations. Hope you will enjoy every chance you get to join us here on any and all topics that interest you.

I'm located in NE Ohio (USA) just below one of the Great Lakes that run along the border we share with Canada. We sometimes get some of the weather that sweeps across southern Canada, but it is usually moderating some by the time it reaches us.

Safe travels home for you and a great new year, too. Hope you'll stop in often.

Ohio Joy (There are several of us named Joy on here so we've chosen to give a little more identification to our posts.)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, I forgot to share my admiration of your wingspan. Your work is so skillful and the color is absolutely beautiful. I think that I would really love to have one in just that color. 

Will you share the ID of the yarn and needle size?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am thinking of using the blue yarn from India for a wingspan -- it is sport weight yarn. I guess I just google wingspan scarf pattern? I think yours is absolutely beautiful Sam.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello! Wow! I am surprised I got in on this discussion at such an early page. I saw mention, Sam, of your Wingspan. I had to look at last weeks tea party and found it. What a gorgeous deep purple color. It is beautiful and sure will be loved. I will have to try your potatoe soup recipe. We eat a lot of soups in the winter. It will be delicious. Yum!!! The apple custard sounds delicious too! I have had vanilla custard my grandmother used to make, but I have not heard of apple custard. That will be on my to do list. I will give it a try. Isn't there a certain touch to getting custard to come out right? We had 64 degree, windy, and a dreary day today. We got a lot of rain yesterday, but we needed it. We are smack dab in the middle of the United States in the Kansas City area. This weekend we came south to Wichita area staying at the farm. Our nice weather will be in the 30s tomorrow. Well, winter is here. Hope all has a wonderful weekend. ;0)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ever since Sam introduced us to SkinnyTaste.com, I signed up and the email this week had a list of 25 favorites from 2012 and on the list was fried pickles. I am a pickle fan and this just sounded great: Oven "Fried" Pickles with Skinny Herb Buttermilk Ranch Dip http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/05/oven-fried-pickles-with-skinny-herb.html

It's Friday, Yahoo!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Fried pickles sounds yummy too!!!! Thanks for sharing! ;0)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Ever since Sam introduced us to SkinnyTaste.com, I signed up and the email this week had a list of 25 favorites from 2012 and on the list was fried pickles. I am a pickle fan and this just sounded great: Oven "Fried" Pickles with Skinny Herb Buttermilk Ranch Dip http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/05/oven-fried-pickles-with-skinny-herb.html
> 
> It's Friday, Yahoo!


They look scrumptious!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening/day all. Sam, potato soup is always good, and sounds like one that DSM (dear stepmother) can have also, and of course the Apple filled custard, yum, can't wait to try that one. The wingspan looks wonderful, lovely shade of purple. 
Marianne, sounds like things are a bit better, hope you stay on the road to health now without detours. 
I love fried pickles, we used to go to Hooters just to get them. 
It snowed today, about 3 inches, I think we're done for a while again, good day for knitting and chatting with ya'll. 
Hope everyone is doing well, and enjoying the day/evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she'll be in the pink before you know it pammie.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! The recipes sound great! Hope everyone is doing well. My mom has showed a lot of improvement today. She sounded so much better when I talked to her. I am going to see her on Sunday.
> 
> Check back later!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Its the Tattie Song!!! enjoy and this is no problems for you Scottish lasses! lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

www.miraso/peru.com - is the website - color #814 - size 6 needles. i did the entire wingspan on straight needles. the yarn is 50% marion and 50%silk.

there is a school attached to this website - i gather it is for the children of the shepherds of these marino sheep. i did not take the time to read however a certain amount is given to the school for each skein sold.

i have an idea that i will be buying more in a different color. it just seems to flow through your fingers. i made heidi a scarf out of the same yarn. thinking of knitting me a cap out of it.

sam

i might add that i help rookieretiree with her stast by buying this wonderful yarn from her. i feel/felt so lucky.

right now i am trying to figure how one blocks a wingspan. then i will send it to heather.


jheiens said:


> Sam, I forgot to share my admiration of your wingspan. Your work is so skillful and the color is absolutely beautiful. I think that I would really love to have one in just that color.
> 
> Will you share the ID of the yarn and needle size?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> www.miraso/peru.com - is the website - color #814 - size 6 needles. i did the entire wingspan on straight needles. the yarn is 50% marion and 50%silk.
> 
> there is a school attached to this website - i gather it is for the children of the shepherds of these marino sheep. i did not take the time to read however a certain amount is given to the school for each skein sold.
> 
> ...


That's why I like Malabrigo yarns so well--they use mostly merino wool which is so soft and wonderful to knit with. I'm finishing up a pair of mitts to a marching scarf that is finished, will share later. Marvelous yarn! merino.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shirley - it's a ravelry pattern - and it's free. you will whiz through it - it is straight knit - i've been talking to some others about their wingspan (getting reading for april) and i think the next one i make i am going to make a picot edge every four rows. i just recently got directions for picot edge with a hole in the middle which might be fun. there is really all kinds of things you could do. one of the suggestions was to (at the beginning of the second triangle) once you have place the tm (traveling marker) that when you are knitting that row and casting on the extra 16 stitches - from the marker you would k2tog, yo all the way - that would give a nice design when you were finished are finished - it would kind of arc up the triangle. you would only do it once in each triangle. anyhow shirley - i know yours will be spectacular.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am thinking of using the blue yarn from India for a wingspan -- it is sport weight yarn. I guess I just google wingspan scarf pattern? I think yours is absolutely beautiful Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great site - i have gotten quite a few recipes off it - this one sounds really good.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Ever since Sam introduced us to SkinnyTaste.com, I signed up and the email this week had a list of 25 favorites from 2012 and on the list was fried pickles. I am a pickle fan and this just sounded great: Oven "Fried" Pickles with Skinny Herb Buttermilk Ranch Dip http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/05/oven-fried-pickles-with-skinny-herb.html
> 
> It's Friday, Yahoo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice picture poledra - thanks for sharing - snow is always the prettiest before anyone starts driving or walking on it.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good evening/day all. Sam, potato soup is always good, and sounds like one that DSM (dear stepmother) can have also, and of course the Apple filled custard, yum, can't wait to try that one. The wingspan looks wonderful, lovely shade of purple.
> Marianne, sounds like things are a bit better, hope you stay on the road to health now without detours.
> I love fried pickles, we used to go to Hooters just to get them.
> It snowed today, about 3 inches, I think we're done for a while again, good day for knitting and chatting with ya'll.
> Hope everyone is doing well, and enjoying the day/evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have not used their yarns before - will have to look at some.

how are the townhouse "alderations" coming?

sam



Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > www.miraso/peru.com - is the website - color #814 - size 6 needles. i did the entire wingspan on straight needles. the yarn is 50% marion and 50%silk.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I couldn't get to the website, unless it has another name. The yarn I checked was on the expensive side, $20 a ball. It that correct?


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Can I join you for a while please? You all sound so friendly and companiable. I'm in Guernsey, UK Channel Islands. I've just been unravelling a tank top I bought in a thrift store yesterday, and winding the yarn onto a washing basket to wash and dry before I knit something else with it..Your recipes sound really interesting, once I have translated the instructions into UK English. Luckily I lived in California many years ago so have a rough idea of what to do!


C'mon in, fellow unraveler/recycler! If you can't figure any of the receipts, just ask & we'll figure it out together. 

**
Ask4j - thank you for post the recipe on the "fried pickles". I was introduced to them a couple years back; I've been addicted to them ever since.

I have to unravel the newest sock. The gauge wasn't right. I've re-casted back on with smaller needles. I'm hoping it turns out correctly this time. It's the first time I've done a project according to any gauge.

The cats now have evening frenzies; they're gonna make me crazy before they're done...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> shirley - it's a ravelry pattern - and it's free. you will whiz through it - it is straight knit - i've been talking to some others about their wingspan (getting reading for april) and i think the next one i make i am going to make a picot edge every four rows. i just recently got directions for picot edge with a hole in the middle which might be fun. there is really all kinds of things you could do. one of the suggestions was to (at the beginning of the second triangle) once you have place the tm (traveling marker) that when you are knitting that row and casting on the extra 16 stitches - from the marker you would k2tog, yo all the way - that would give a nice design when you were finished are finished - it would kind of arc up the triangle. you would only do it once in each triangle. anyhow shirley - i know yours will be spectacular.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


There is no way my wingspan (which I haven't made yet) would be any more spectacular than the purple one you just posted. The edgings sound like fun --how about writing down how you do the different scarves, take pictures and tell us about them when you do your class? even if you just have some suggestions -- you have really got me interested now.

For those who don't know - Sam and Julie (lurker2) are each going to teach a workshop for us in the spring . Julie will teach her beautiful Traveling Vine scarf on Mar.27 and Sam will teach the wingspan scarf on April l7 - we will likely also use them again in our "lets do Christmas Early" group of workshops which will start in the summer and which will include a lot of the closed workshops, the crochet cap, -non-felted slippers, a workshop on designing your own original cowl, and fingerless mittens, a baby set and lots more so we have lots of interesting workshops coming up. Darowil's toe up magic loop socks and fish hat in January

In February there will be a workshop teaching the surprise jackets in all three sizes with purplev and London girl, already lots of interest. A pair of original lace socks -on magic loop, I believe with Jill. (her original pattern, and they are spectacular for the sock knitters.)

March -Rachel, the other manager will teach basic crochet -- Stitch Designer will teach us how to do 5 or 6 different cables in a project, Tunisian Crochet - waiting for confirmation - and Julie's class. so you see, we have lots going on.

There are some spaces for more. I might open my coat of many colors workshop which is now closed and add some different suggestions. and on and on.

I hoped we would have l000 users (those who have put the section on their home page -by January 20th- but didn't think we would have that many it was my highest number possibility and we are over l300 users already so word is spreading . I am a happy camper.That is since the middle of September.

I appreciate the support of 5mm who taught the basic socks with dpns and darowil who is teach the magic loop now. The support in the Tea Party has been wonderful.

So, Sam I think I might consider saving the yarn for your class, but don't promise as I am finding it hard to be able to take classes. I AM however going to do the toe up socks with Magic Loop with Margaret - even if I have to pretend to be sick :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely to see another tea party I still haven't finished reading the last one as internet is sporadic here.I can't get over how my mention of custard took off.Wow!I have watched the chat room before and this New Year decided to join in a little.Everyones kindness and caring is amazing.I applaud you all.Its been back down to close to 30 below and now we are supposed to get rain on Monday.Not looking forward to trying to get down off my hill that day.My friend came today and his Mum just found out she has a brain tumor and lung cancer,when he left I found a beautiful letter she had sent in a returned cookie container I had sent, thanking me for being his friend and I cried.Her name is Marjorie and I have never met her but I will find a way to meet her,she doesn't live nearby so I will go to see her.Started socks today while I waited for my truck to get fixed.Old Betsy sure sounds a lot better.
Thanks for the recipe Sam,Potato soup is one of my favourites,right up there with leek soup.I'll make it next week when I'm home and chow down on it.Take care


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Where is the photo of Sam's Wingspan? I gather it is not on this week's Tea Party. The potato soup sounds right up my alley and nice that it isn't as high in fat/calories as the one I have. Love soup on a cold winter's night. I have finished the back of an open cardigan/jacket and will be starting one of the fronts tomorrow. This time, I am knitting it two inches longer. The tops one wears are so much longer than they were a few years ago and I don't like them to be showing beneath the bottoms of sweaters. Guess I'm just "old fashioned". Glad that Pammie's mother is doing better. Good news is always wonderful to read.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

81 Brighteyes Sam's wingspan is toward the env of last week's KTP; within last 5 pages I believe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

81 Brighteyes Sam's wingspan is toward the env of last week's KTP; within last 5 pages I believe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

81 brighteyes - it is on page 88 of last week's ktp.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Where is the photo of Sam's Wingspan? I gather it is not on this week's Tea Party. The potato soup sounds right up my alley and nice that it isn't as high in fat/calories as the one I have. Love soup on a cold winter's night. I have finished the back of an open cardigan/jacket and will be starting one of the fronts tomorrow. This time, I am knitting it two inches longer. The tops one wears are so much longer than they were a few years ago and I don't like them to be showing beneath the bottoms of sweaters. Guess I'm just "old fashioned". Glad that Pammie's mother is doing better. Good news is always wonderful to read.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The soup sounds really good - I am not sure whether we have that type of
> potatoes -- I wonder whether it would be potatoes for baking. or regular potatoes. I am definitely going to make it next week.


Baking potatoes are usually russets. I forget what they have more of that makes them better for that purpose. Yukon gold seems to be the new pretty much all-purpose potato.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I also had difficulty getting to the yarn site. Found it and it referred me to Knitting fever but did not have that particular yarn only a bulky yarn. If you find out any more info please advise us. It is truly exquisite.



thewren said:


> 81 brighteyes - it is on page 88 of last week's ktp.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i found the website confusing also - not sure you can buy the yarn off the website.

the price tag on mine was $10.25 but rookie had gotten it on sale. i think you would have better luck googling it and seeing if you could find an online store that sells it - you can also (on their website) there is a place to click to find a store that sells it.

i don't always pay that much for yarn - but i really like natural fibers and they tend to be a bit more costly. wait till you see the scarf i am working on and the yarn i have to knit with next. i just need to find a spectactular pattern for a scarf that calls for super bulky yarn.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I couldn't get to the website, unless it has another name. The yarn I checked was on the expensive side, $20 a ball. It that correct?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe we could have a picture of one of their frenzies.

sam



Redkimba said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Can I join you for a while please? You all sound so friendly and companiable. I'm in Guernsey, UK Channel Islands. I've just been unravelling a tank top I bought in a thrift store yesterday, and winding the yarn onto a washing basket to wash and dry before I knit something else with it..Your recipes sound really interesting, once I have translated the instructions into UK English. Luckily I lived in California many years ago so have a rough idea of what to do!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you can buy "baking potatoes" - i have some generic potatoes in the fridge that i bake - put enough butter and sour cream on them and who knows the difference. lol

sam



mjs said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > The soup sounds really good - I am not sure whether we have that type of
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll look around gwen - i wouldn't mind picking up some more either - have a vest pattern (for me) that i think would be nice in this yarn.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I also had difficulty getting to the yarn site. Found it and it referred me to Knitting fever but did not have that particular yarn only a bulky yarn. If you find out any more info please advise us. It is truly exquisite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have not tried these but you might look here.

sam

http://www.mirasolperu.com/tupayarn.htm

It's color #514 - Electric Purple --- the color swatch doesn't do it justice---it's a very bright grapey purple

50% Merino and 50% silk -- http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/mirasol-yarn-tupa/projects?page=12


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> www.miraso/peru.com - is the website - color #814 - size 6 needles. i did the entire wingspan on straight needles. the yarn is 50% marion and 50%silk.
> 
> there is a school attached to this website - i gather it is for the children of the shepherds of these marino sheep. i did not take the time to read however a certain amount is given to the school for each skein sold.
> 
> ...


http://www.mirasolperu.com/


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have not tried these but you might look here.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


http://www.knittingfever.com/ U.S. distributor


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> Lovely to see another tea party I still haven't finished reading the last one as internet is sporadic here.I can't get over how my mention of custard took off.Wow!I have watched the chat room before and this New Year decided to join in a little.Everyones kindness and caring is amazing.I applaud you all.Its been back down to close to 30 below and now we are supposed to get rain on Monday.Not looking forward to trying to get down off my hill that day.My friend came today and his Mum just found out she has a brain tumor and lung cancer,when he left I found a beautiful letter she had sent in a returned cookie container I had sent, thanking me for being his friend and I cried.Her name is Marjorie and I have never met her but I will find a way to meet her,she doesn't live nearby so I will go to see her.Started socks today while I waited for my truck to get fixed.Old Betsy sure sounds a lot better.
> Thanks for the recipe Sam,Potato soup is one of my favourites,right up there with leek soup.I'll make it next week when I'm home and chow down on it.Take care


Nice to meet another Albertan Marilyn-- 
Just looked up Wembley and you are a long way from me -- I have never been up Grande Prairie way. We are just recovering from a snowstorm - not quite as cold as up there but cold enough.

we are meeting on Jan.24 - all KP members from around this area for lunch, too bad you are so far away.-- I doubt there is a possibility. Always nice to hear from another Albertan. Glad to meet you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks mjs! Found that the LYS I visit near here sells Mirosal so I'll give them a call tomorrow to see if they carry tupa. Awesome. If they don't there were several others within 1 hr drive that I perhaps could go to or order from.


mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have not tried these but you might look here.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley is that a new avatar? You are so pretty in the picture and I love the sweater too. Is there a picture anywhere of the jacjet that is going to be taught in a workshop? Don't remember the name of it (not the coat of many colors)?

Have made a little progress on the newly started waterfall top. Found that I can pull my sleeve down of the top I'm currently wearing and it is helping (like a glove) to keep from grabbing the yarn.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks mjs! Found that the LYS I visit near here sells Mirosal so I'll give them a call tomorrow to see if they carry tupa. Awesome. If they don't there were several others within 1 hr drive that I perhaps could go to or order from.
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> ...


I figured it was likely there is more than one US place.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Made the choice to drink some coffee around 5 pm so I'll most likely be up knitting awhile...LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Sam how much yarn did the wingspan scarf take? Also what was the weight of that yarn?


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi ,Yes we are a long ways apart,Are you as tired of the snow as I am.It has been such a long winter we didn't see the sun for over 3 weeks just before Christmas and I was so down so as soon as the sun came out I would stand on the deck and soak it up.I don't mind -25 but -35 just got too me.
Went to theLYS this week and boy are they short on yarn.I hear that its the latest thing for young girls to learn how to knit,they are all after making the new scarves,wonderful,even my boys learnt how to knit.We all know once you learn you are hooked.
Time to go feed the hound.Nice to meet you


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley is that a new avatar? You are so pretty in the picture and I love the sweater too. Is there a picture anywhere of the jacjet that is going to be taught in a workshop? Don't remember the name of it (not the coat of many colors)?
> 
> Have made a little progress on the newly started waterfall top. Found that I can pull my sleeve down of the top I'm currently wearing and it is helping (like a glove) to keep from grabbing the yarn.


Gwennie - it is a poncho - I had knit a rectangular scarf and didn't like it so I increased the size and made two-- it has cables and a design - and sewed them together and put in a neck feature. It is nice and warm here when I am sitting reading .

I am wondering whether you mean the bomber top down sweater? I am making my purple yarn from New Delhi into that pattern. It is so comfortable and easy to make.

Do you mean the top down bomber jacket? If that is it I will post a picture.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

On page 4 you referred to it as the surprise jackets.


Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley is that a new avatar? You are so pretty in the picture and I love the sweater too. Is there a picture anywhere of the jacjet that is going to be taught in a workshop? Don't remember the name of it (not the coat of many colors)?
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> On page 4 you referred to it as the surprise jackets.
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

They are a bit tricky so I thought they would make a nice workshop - two good teachers as you can see. purplev comes to the tea party sometimes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember seeing posts from purplev. Those are very nice jackets. There are so many wonderful workshops being offered. I'm tempted by so many of them; hard to choose. I know I will participate in the wingspan taught bt Sam and even though I've taken a class on majic loop the posting saying that the workshop really made it clearer really has peaked my interest. Decisions, decisions...hopefully all will be closed but permanent for future use.

Look at you...changing the avatar again. Very nice. The poncho is pretty but I find I don't use them much. Had one long one my mom brought me from Mexico; very warm.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess I am so used to going to bed early, that I think I'm going on to bed now. I thought I would stay up and watch a game, but I think I'm too tired. 
Sweet dreams to all!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I've caught up reading--Shirley, that yarn from India would make a luscious wingspan for sure!

My sweater is coming along--guess it was telling me it felt lonely in the WIP basket, as I felt it calling tonight and got a few more rows done. It's good for working on when I need something that doesn't require a lot of concentration--at least for this part! We'll see how true that holds when I get to the bottom.

I'll say good night here--see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pammie, sounds like it's been an emotionally exhausting week for you, no wonder you are tired. Rest well, and hope you DM continues to improve.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I have a massive headache trying to take over, I think I'm going to hit the sack also, was hoping to stay up for a bit, but I think I've had it for one day. 
Night and hugs to everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the yarn i used on my wingspan.

sam

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/mirasol-yarn-tupa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go here gwen - this is the yarn i used.

sam

how much did i use - ooh - i think i used four - i should have kept count - but i think four. i also used the knotting method someone on here talked about awhile back - the only yarn i have to weave in was the beginning tail and the ending tail - i split into seprate plies and wove each separately - you can't see it - no trace.

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/mirasol-yarn-tupa


Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Sam how much yarn did the wingspan scarf take? Also what was the weight of that yarn?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shirley - are they like the baby surprise jackets?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > On page 4 you referred to it as the surprise jackets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

get some good rest pammie - contributes to good health.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I guess I am so used to going to bed early, that I think I'm going on to bed now. I thought I would stay up and watch a game, but I think I'm too tired.
> Sweet dreams to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pleasant dreams sorlenna - hope you will take a picture of the sweater when you are finished.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've caught up reading--Shirley, that yarn from India would make a luscious wingspan for sure!
> 
> My sweater is coming along--guess it was telling me it felt lonely in the WIP basket, as I felt it calling tonight and got a few more rows done. It's good for working on when I need something that doesn't require a lot of concentration--at least for this part! We'll see how true that holds when I get to the bottom.
> 
> I'll say good night here--see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I have not yet read posts on new ktp have dogs so will catch up tomorrow when I get back from Bloomington with mom n friend. youngest ds wants a dead fish hat so will look for yarn for that and will hopefully find a sale or two just for feeding the stash, not that it should be hungry mind you though it's always fun to look n touch! hugs n prayers to all catch you tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - hope you get some good sleep and the the headache is done with by the time you get awake.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have a massive headache trying to take over, I think I'm going to hit the sack also, was hoping to stay up for a bit, but I think I've had it for one day.
> Night and hugs to everyone.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam, love your wing span great job!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks everyone for the compliments on my wingspan - i was pleased with the way it turned out - and i was a fun knit - i love short rows. thanks again for the kind words everyone.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Can I join you for a while please? You all sound so friendly and companiable. Just dropping in for a few minutes, having watched from a distance over the past couple of weeks - I'm in Guernsey, UK Channel Islands. Just gone to bed after sending my daughter off to her second term at University in England this afternoon...... I do miss her but at the same time am proud of her for managing to be so enthusiastic about the whole thing.
> I've just been unravelling a tank top I bought in a thrift store yesterday, and winding the yarn onto a washing basket to wash and dry before I knit something else with it....... Also tried to find the new magazine mentioned by KPers in UK with no luck here.
> Your recipes sound really interesting, once I have translated the instructions into UK English. Luckily I lived in California many years ago so have a rough idea of what to do!
> I hope you all have a good nights sleep when it comes, and look forward to an enjoyable weekend. I hope to get back to Alderney tomorrow (next small island, about 20 miles away) to sort out all that awaits me there, Christmas cards etc!


Of course you can join us- and we would love to have you continue to join us. If you hanf around long enough the American recipes begin to make sense- at least enough to know that some of them just don't seem to be doable over here! Sams are usually OK- he has been around long enough to usuaully know what might be an issue.

BTW Sam the chowder especially sounds really good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! The recipes sound great! Hope everyone is doing well. My mom has showed a lot of improvement today. She sounded so much better when I talked to her. I am going to see her on Sunday.
> 
> Check back later!


What a relief for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> In the start of the ice storm/blizzard here. Not letting up until tomorrow evening. Just checking in here before there is the chance of the power going out! All school buses were cancelled today. Road closures happening now. Mass has been cancelled for tomorrow. (Lots of knitting time for me, hmmmm, it is a good pass-time thing!)
> 
> The pototoe soup sounds delicious. I will substitute chopped ham for the bacon. Off to make it now! Talk to you all later sometimes! Hugs all! Zoe


How will you heat your house if electricity goes out. I'm sure you are prepared but how?? Be safe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > In the start of the ice storm/blizzard here. Not letting up until tomorrow evening. Just checking in here before there is the chance of the power going out! All school buses were cancelled today. Road closures happening now. Mass has been cancelled for tomorrow. (Lots of knitting time for me, hmmmm, it is a good pass-time thing!)
> ...


Oh my, that sounds bad. We have been warming and had a real thaw. I suppose it will make its way here unless it stays north of us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dinner tonight was roasted pork roast with a balsamic glaze along with mashed potatoes and peas/carrots. I don't know the WW points, but I took it easy on the portions so should still be good on my weight loss plan.
> 
> Had a bad cough and sniffles when I got back from FL...I blame it on airplane air -- thankfully, no true flu bug that many are getting around here...the hospitals even put themselves on ambulance bypass since they had no more room.
> 
> ...


So glad you aren't seriously ill. I do believe that people get sick quite often after flying. I often keep a damp cloth or kleenex in front of my nose. The air is dry and full of recycled germs. You will have fun learning magic loop and Lurker is planning her lace scarf in a few months. Darowil will be doing magic loop toe up socks and of course I wish you luck and will be joining you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


It is raining quite nicely here at the moment, as long as it doesn't decide to freeze.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> For those who don't know - Sam and Julie (lurker2) are each going to teach a workshop for us in the spring . Julie will teach her beautiful Traveling Vine scarf on Mar.27 and Sam will teach the wingspan scarf on April l7 -


Have been planning to do a WIngspan and was sitting here thinking maybe I will plan to do it with Sam- plenty of other stuff to doin the meantime and I can not even give it a thought until then. Anf then saw the date, well it smy birthday so I just must start- and it will be my second anniversary on KP as well so how can I not?
Might do Lurkers too- I am planning scarfs for David's office staff this year so that could be one of them.
But Designer don't you htink we have enough to do without introducing all these other new things? I was planning on working on WIPS for now- not getting far with that- actually I guess I am working on a pair of socks I have had on the needle for a couple of months. But I was thinking more months or even years by WIPS! But I keep getting more things to knit. Maryanne bought some yarn today for me to knitt her some fingerless mittens! They seem to be taking over my socks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Cold here. We got dumped on with snow yesterday evening but mostly had stopped by midnight. My sis came over and we shoveled a good 10 inches off the driveway and walks..couldn't use the snow blower at that hour as it wakes the baby across the street. Was amazed that those south of us in Santiquin and Spanish Fork had over 16 inches..the ski resorts are loving it, but the poor deer are down in the city trying to find browse. It is 12 degrees above 0 F right now. We are still in a weather alert until midnight tomorrow. So..good to hear of the warmth others are enjoying. I'll put on my long johns and knit on my tam. I can hardly wait to try the potato soup. Thanks for the recipe.


Oh my, sounds like you got the same storm Alberta, Canada got. Too bad about not being able to use the snow blower, but so considerate of you to not wake the baby. We will have to see a photo of your tam. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got two of the mitt patterns typed up--now have to finish the mates to them so I can have pictures. My favorite so far is the one with the ruffles--only have one of those done so far, too! But at least since two are required, I'll be able to test the typed up patterns for accuracy.
> 
> He decided he wanted tamales y taquitos for supper, so maybe I will do the soup tomorrow. I love potato soup...
> 
> Welcome to the new folks, too!


I want to see the ones with the ruffles. :wink: :thumbup:

Tamales sound good. I'm getting potatoes from the farmer tomorrow so I will make the potato soup minus the bacon. They do have bacon flavored tempeh if I get to the health food store.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! The recipes sound great! Hope everyone is doing well. My mom has showed a lot of improvement today. She sounded so much better when I talked to her. I am going to see her on Sunday.
> 
> Check back later!


Pammie, glad to hear about your mom improving. :thumbup: Hope your sleep is getting better with the CPAP :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome TNS! The more the merrier!
> 
> Hillary I feel the pain at having to frog; was amlost finished with my waterfall top from Designer's workshop and BAM...have had to frog it all. Oh well, just another learning experience. May even try something different as I begin it again.
> 
> Made an "empty the larder/frig" soup tonight. It turn out yummy. love making those types of soup. Fixed a pan of cornbread to go with it. Topped the soup with grated cheese. Can't really share a recipe except to say it started with lentils, browned ground beef, and Mrs, Dash Southwest seasoning and garlic salt. Then just dumped in water,left over veggies from the frig.


Gwenie, so sad about frogging the waterfall top. I wonder what caused the problem. Did you take a photo. Designer might be able to help you so you understand what went wrong. IF you didn't, I hope you have luck with the second try. I know it is hard with a cast I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > On page 4 you referred to it as the surprise jackets.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have to tell you that one of my best friends in Ohio has come down with the shingles on her head. It is headed for her eye and ear. I'm quite afraid for her. She said it started with the worst headache she has ever had and she was starting to wonder if she had a brain tumor and then got the rash. She said her husband got the shingles vaccine but she had put it off. I hope she will be ok. I was in my early 60's when I had it and it hit me hard because of being older, the doctor said that not me. I thought I was still young. My friend is in her late 70's and has had cancer twice. She's had the rash 3 days now so it's just the beginning. My siege lasted 2 months. I pray it won't be as long for her and won't get in the eye or ear. I don't like vaccines, but this is one I got as I don't ever want to get the shingles a second time. FIL and aunt had it twice.

My computer is moaning. Now what is that all about. Is it telling me to go to bed. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have a massive headache trying to take over, I think I'm going to hit the sack also, was hoping to stay up for a bit, but I think I've had it for one day.
> Night and hugs to everyone.


Feel better. Not a nice way to try and sleep but hope it is gone when you wake up :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks everyone for the compliments on my wingspan - i was pleased with the way it turned out - and i was a fun knit - i love short rows. thanks again for the kind words everyone.
> 
> sam


Sam, You really impressed me with your gorgeous wingspan. Love the color and the work. I haven't mastered short rows yet but it is on my list of things to learn. Beautiful job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > thanks everyone for the compliments on my wingspan - i was pleased with the way it turned out - and i was a fun knit - i love short rows. thanks again for the kind words everyone.
> ...


Well you will soon be doing them- my socks pattern has a short row heel!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I do hope all you facing the bad weather get through without any great problems. I too was wondering how they keep warm without power- maybe they all have wood fires at least as backups? Let alone cooking etc- sure want something warm when it is that cold. I just can't imagine manage in temperatures that low.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Ever since Sam introduced us to SkinnyTaste.com, I signed up and the email this week had a list of 25 favorites from 2012 and on the list was fried pickles. I am a pickle fan and this just sounded great: Oven "Fried" Pickles with Skinny Herb Buttermilk Ranch Dip http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/05/oven-fried-pickles-with-skinny-herb.html
> 
> It's Friday, Yahoo!


Printing these out now as I write.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora I think what started my issue with the top was that I added in a couple of stitches as I was joining the armhole for the sleeve in addition I kept snagging the yarn with the cast when working on the sleeve. Whatever, it is a learning experience so I'm not upset. I already started it over and am almost at the point of starting to add in the stripes. In one way it has been a blessing in disguise in that I found some very fine yarn I am probably going to add in with the stripes. Also used a slightly smaller needle after the neck area and will increase the size after I reach the sleeve area. Like the effect so far. Definitely stretching/encouraging my creativity and experimentation so all is good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> handyfamily - did you knit the bunny that is your avatar?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Well, it sure won't be long then. I finished the hat tonight, just have to weave in the beginning tail and it is all done. I will post tomorrow. Then it's on to the short row heel. Funny, I was looking for all the cast ons but it is toe up so not much to cast on. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora I think what started my issue with the top was that I added in a couple of stitches as I was joining the armhole for the sleeve in addition I kept snagging the yarn with the cast when working on the sleeve. Whatever, it is a learning experience so I'm not upset. I already started it over and am almost at the point of starting to add in the stripes. In one way it has been a blessing in disguise in that I found some very fine yarn I am probably going to add in with the stripes. Also used a slightly smaller needle after the neck area and will increase the size after I reach the sleeve area. Like the effect so far. Definitely stretching/encouraging my creativity and experimentation so all is good.


Gwenie, that is so good to hear that you have such a good attitude about this and like what the new addition of the fine yarn will add. Designer does inspire creativity doesn't she :!: Well Darowil had to help me with my creativity. LOL My first hat turned out wrong but I LOVE it. It has a nice floppy brim so will be mine, but I was making it for my son. Knit another one and adjusted it for him. Sometimes mistakes become new projects. Hope your thumbs don't get sore from knitting and the cast won't get in the way so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > On page 4 you referred to it as the surprise jackets.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I think the coffee I drank late afternoon has finally worn off. So I don't disturb DH I'm going to crash in the guest room. Will catch up with you wonderful KPers tomorrow or rather later today. Peace to all and wishing you also a good nights rest. Gweniepooh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - it's simple knitting - you just don't knit all the way before you turn and go the other way. you always leave sts on the left hand needle. with the work that you have done you will have no trouble with it.

sam

thanks for the kind words about my wingspan - it really was a fun knit.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > thanks everyone for the compliments on my wingspan - i was pleased with the way it turned out - and i was a fun knit - i love short rows. thanks again for the kind words everyone.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think even myfanwy is in bed so i had best do the same thing - see everyone in the morning.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I think the coffee I drank late afternoon has finally worn off. So I don't disturb DH I'm going to crash in the guest room. Will catch up with you wonderful KPers tomorrow or rather later today. Peace to all and wishing you also a good nights rest. Gweniepooh


I might end up doing the same thing. I've been very tired today and had a sleep this afternoon, and now at 7.15pm I am having a coffee! But maybe the poor sleep last night will be mean I sleep. And I can't catch up tomorrow as I will be out all day. church in the morning at 9am, and then as we will be half way to the cricket ground Maryanne and I will go straight to the cricket (One Day game Sri Lanka v Australia). Sri Lanka will be desperate for a win. They lost all 3 of the 5 day test matches, and then lost the first One Day Game last night. Whereas we of course will want Australia to continue on their winning way. A week ago they were forcasting 35 (95F) for tomorrow, now they are saying 22 (71F)! Unfortunately it also looks like it might be the first rain for the year. And rain stops play in cricket, though there shouldn't be too much by the look of it.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Dinner tonight was roasted pork roast with a balsamic glaze along with mashed potatoes and peas/carrots. I don't know the WW points, but I took it easy on the portions so should still be good on my weight loss plan.
> ...


Roast pork sounds so yummy. When we have it the rest of the household squabble over the crackling, which I have to avoid as its full of fat! But soo tasty in small amounts.

I know several cabin staff on our local airline, and have asked them whether they pick up all the bugs that get recycled - but it seems that they do not! Maybe you develop a good immune response by exposing yourself to them all the time? Or, as they don't do any flights longer than a couple of hours, its not such a problem? Anyway, I hope you're soon feeling fit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I do hope all you facing the bad weather get through without any great problems. I too was wondering how they keep warm without power- maybe they all have wood fires at least as backups? Let alone cooking etc- sure want something warm when it is that cold. I just can't imagine manage in temperatures that low.


I seem to recall that 5 has a furnace- I can't imagine her allowing herself to be caught out by the weather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think the coffee I drank late afternoon has finally worn off. So I don't disturb DH I'm going to crash in the guest room. Will catch up with you wonderful KPers tomorrow or rather later today. Peace to all and wishing you also a good nights rest. Gweniepooh
> ...


It still sounds like good cricket to be watching!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Mean't to comment when you first posted- and forgot, how delightful to hear from someone from the Channel Islands! we have visible Knitting Tea Partyers from many parts of the globe, but I am sure you are the first I have heard from Alderney! You are so welcome- as Sam says we love to hear new voices, and there is always room for others at Sam's table- we would love to hear more of your life and your craft work- we tend to share both highs and lows, we are good listeners, and we love to share laughter too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone from a cold, but DRY Scotland. Don't have much planned for this weekend, DH is golfing this morning and tonight we're going out for a curry (won't do the diet any good!  ) with friends.
Sam, thank you for the great recipes, I must try the potato soup.
Hello and welcome to TNS, flyty1n and Sandiego. You will find that this site is addictive! :lol: 
Marilyn, how sad for your friend and his mum, but it has obviously comforted her to think that her son has such a good friend in you.
Angora, your poor friend with shingles! Hope it halts its progress before it gets to her eye or ear.
Daowil, glad you're enjoying the cricket. It's not a game I know anything about - then again there aren't many that I do!  
Have a good Saturday/Sunday folks.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie -so glad your Mom is doing better. Have a wonderful visit on Sunday.

5mmdpn - stay warm

Good Morning Marianne! 

Sam - beautiful wingspan. Lucky Heidi!

Can someone refresh us on the knotting method of joining yarn?

Well, back to sleep before I wake the dog ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This recipe came in my e-mail this morning from a company over here called Lakeland who sell all kinds of great kitchen stuff. It's hardly low calorie so I won't be trying it just now, but it does sound lovely!

Sticky Gingerbread Pudding with Toffee Sauce.

Ingredients

Toffee Sauce
 150g soft brown sugar
100g unsalted butter
3 tbsp ginger syrup
75ml ginger wine

Pudding 
40g pecans, toasted & roughly chopped
175g butter, softened
120g light soft brown sugar
3 eggs
1 heaped tsp finely grated root ginger
2 tbsp ginger syrup
100g medjool dates, stoned & chopped
175g self-raising flour
1 tsp ground ginger
½ tsp ground cinnamon
½ tsp ground mixed spice

Butter for greasing
4 chunks stem ginger in syrup, roughly chopped 


Instructions

1.Butter a 1.7 litre pudding basin and put 1 tbsp of the chopped stem ginger in the base Set half the remaining ginger aside and finely chop the rest.
2.For the toffee sauce, melt the sugar and butter together over a low heat until the sugar has dissolved. Increase the heat and whisk in the syrup and wine, simmer for one minute then add the remaining roughly chopped stem ginger. Remove from the heat.
3.Add the pecans to the pudding basin and spoon over 3 tbsp of toffee sauce. 
4.In a separate bowl, beat the butter and sugar together until light and fluffy then add the eggs one by one, beating thoroughly after each. 
5.Stir in the finely chopped stem ginger, root ginger, syrup and dates then sift the flour and spices into the bowl and fold in.
6.Spoon the mixture into the pudding basin, cover with a sheet of buttered greaseproof paper then a sheet of foil and secure with string.
7.Put the basin in a large saucepan, add enough boiling water to come halfway up the basin and put over a low heat. Cover the pan and steam for 3 hours, topping up the water as necessary.
8.Remove the basin from the saucepan and allow to cool for 5 minutes. Reheat the toffee sauce and put it into a jug, turn the pudding out onto a plate and serve together.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I knew there was someone I had missed!..... Pammie, so glad to hear that your DM's feeling a bit brighter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Daowil, glad you're enjoying the cricket. It's not a game I know anything about - then again there aren't many that I do!
> Have a good Saturday/Sunday folks.


There is Scottish team- but they aren't any good! and only play one dayers at international level.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Daowil, glad you're enjoying the cricket. It's not a game I know anything about - then again there aren't many that I do!
> ...


Sounds about right!  :lol:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, and thanks again for hosting the tea party for this weekend. I love the apple custard recipe and will try it soon. It has been very cold here in So. Cal. my DH went out yesterday morning to the gym and he said the temp was 32 degrees...good thing I stayed in. My knee is healing well and today the physical therapist comes to my home for a second session of torture. The torture is a necessary evil and it really isn't so bad. Have a wonderful week and a good doc's vsist.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I missed the picture.....is it on last week's Tea Party? Will I recognize the yarn?



Redkimba said:


> Huzzah - new tea knitting party!
> 
> I've prepped my grocery list & will do that early tomorrow morning. Hopefully it won't be storming when I go.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome and stop by any time and often. Nice thing about soups -- ingredient amounts don't have to be as exact as in baking. I received a food scale as a Christmas present and can no translate all the wonderful UK, AUS, NZ and other recipes/receipts that are shared on this site.

So tough sending kids back to school when the time comes...but sounds like she's enjoying it so that's good.



TNS said:


> Can I join you for a while please? You all sound so friendly and companiable. Just dropping in for a few minutes, having watched from a distance over the past couple of weeks - I'm in Guernsey, UK Channel Islands. Just gone to bed after sending my daughter off to her second term at University in England this afternoon...... I do miss her but at the same time am proud of her for managing to be so enthusiastic about the whole thing.
> I've just been unravelling a tank top I bought in a thrift store yesterday, and winding the yarn onto a washing basket to wash and dry before I knit something else with it....... Also tried to find the new magazine mentioned by KPers in UK with no luck here.
> Your recipes sound really interesting, once I have translated the instructions into UK English. Luckily I lived in California many years ago so have a rough idea of what to do!
> I hope you all have a good nights sleep when it comes, and look forward to an enjoyable weekend. I hope to get back to Alderney tomorrow (next small island, about 20 miles away) to sort out all that awaits me there, Christmas cards etc!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rookie - Sam's wingspan is on page 88 last week.

Sam - you should post your scarf in this week's KTP


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I received a food scale as a Christmas present and can no translate all the wonderful UK, AUS, NZ and other recipes/receipts that are shared on this site.


They are also useful for weighing yarn!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Daowil, glad you're enjoying the cricket. It's not a game I know anything about - then again there aren't many that I do!
> ...


There is a team here in Fife a few years ago now ....Freuchie Cricket Club who took on the country at Lords in the Village Cup and won!!!!
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2008/may/22/cricket


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I just cant keep up .....KTP started last night and now up to 9 pages

I hope everyone has a good weekend and all health issues improve...no snow so far that the weather men predicted, but this is their 3 try so maybe third time lucky ..........but I hope not, where ever you are stay well and warm/cool whichever you need.Off to finish first sock of requested socks,maybe lunch first , breakfast was a long time ago :-D


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Where is the photo of Sam's Wingspan? I gather it is not on this week's Tea Party. The potato soup sounds right up my alley and nice that it isn't as high in fat/calories as the one I have. Love soup on a cold winter's night. I have finished the back of an open cardigan/jacket and will be starting one of the fronts tomorrow. This time, I am knitting it two inches longer. The tops one wears are so much longer than they were a few years ago and I don't like them to be showing beneath the bottoms of sweaters. Guess I'm just "old fashioned". Glad that Pammie's mother is doing better. Good news is always wonderful to read.


Sams Wingspan pg 88 last week. Note there were several other photo posting of accomplishments last week that were also very impressive.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

When it is finished, I'll do a photo. So fun to read about all of the people on this list. Hope that the knee exercises are going to go good and that all who have illnesses will be better. Snowing again here, so shall watch it as I get stuff ready for the taxes.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

No wonder the wingspan is so glorious..the yarn is half silk which shines so beautifully. I think your knitting is exquisite.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was going to post the yarn, but then saw that Sam already had....but here are some other projects found on Ravelry. There may be some "stashes" on Ravelry too where they may be for sale. http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/mirasol-yarn-tupa/projects?page=12

Sam's wingspan shows off the yarn and color beautifully. I'll be sure to look for more of this at my yarn store when they have their sidewalk sale. The shop just moved locations so I'm going to check out their new place and will look to see if they have something similar.

Gorgeous work, Sam.

P.S. While visiting my sister, she gave me a bag of Sirdar denim tweed yarn (15 skeins) and a pattern dated 1999 that the previous homeowner had left behind. The pattern had been started, but never finished. Talk about a nice find!! I hear that the Sirdar yarns are very popular in UK/NZ etc. so can't wait to work with it. The pattern is of a color block tunic length sweater with different stitch designs in each block. The younger girls are wearing these longer sweaters with leggings these days so the fashions from the late 90's are BACK again. I have to find something else to make with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I just cant keep up .....KTP started last night and now up to 9 pages
> 
> I hope everyone has a good weekend and all health issues improve...no snow so far that the weather men predicted, but this is their 3 try so maybe third time lucky ..........but I hope not, where ever you are stay well and warm/cool whichever you need.Off to finish first sock of requested socks,maybe lunch first , breakfast was a long time ago :-D


Agnes, please don't give up on us! I find I have to get comfortable then I just pick up the emails as I work- at the moment on my second waterfall top [by Designer1234] helps keep me working- at present under artificial light- I prefer to do my lace work by daylight!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have not tried these but you might look here.
> ...


This is wonderful yarn: Mirasol, Tupa in several solid colors

distributed at these places:

Du Store Alpakka, Norway
Knitting Fever, U.S.A.
US Stockists (PDF)
Diamond Yarn, Canada
Designer Yarns Ltd, U.K.
Designer Yarns (Deutschland) GmbH, Germany
Katia, Spain, France, Germany, Belgium, The Netherlands, Luxemburg
Michell & Cia. S.A, Peru

Or you could contact our local StevenBe. He has everything, yarn, personality and very friendly service. I'm calling him/his store (he's a busy person) tomorrow, make that today, couldn't sleep again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > In the start of the ice storm/blizzard here. Not letting up until tomorrow evening. Just checking in here before there is the chance of the power going out! All school buses were cancelled today. Road closures happening now. Mass has been cancelled for tomorrow. (Lots of knitting time for me, hmmmm, it is a good pass-time thing!)
> ...


Hi Angora, if the electricity goes out, I have a kerosene heater that I will light here. hhaha, most have these as backup heat if they dont have a wood stove/fireplace. I have a natural gas furnace that I heat the house with but when the power is out, it wont work. If the power does go out, I turn the furnace thermostat right down.

We all got notices yesterday from the township in the mail asking that we run our water in the house continuously now as some people have gotten frozen water pipes already. My water pipes are wrapped with heat cables and the cables have been plugged in since the cold settled in back in early December. (I have no basement). Everyone is prepared up here for this kind of weather, it is all part of living in the north country. And if anyone new moves in who is not familiar with our winter life, there is always a neighbour who is willing to teach you! hahaha, we are such an instructive lot up here!

Shirley, we are not having the same storm system that you got. Ours has come up from the southwestern states. Newfoundland has yet another that has swept down the coast of Labrador. We have not lost power yet, but much of the Rock has.

Sam, I was at Ravelry looking at the wingspan pattern and pictures. Your wingspan belongs up there in the parade of pictures! Such a splendid yarn you used for this! I am liking all those nice neat stitches you did!

Well, I must go bundle up and find a shovel! Then phone the parents to see that they are ok. Dad has another diverticulitis attack and is back on clear fluids. Be back later all! Zoe


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > On page 4 you referred to it as the surprise jackets.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pammie -so glad your Mom is doing better. Have a wonderful visit on Sunday.
> 
> 5mmdpn - stay warm
> 
> ...


here it is


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my......that's sad news. Prayers and best wishes that she gets the best of care and gets over this quickly. I'm going to go get the shot - I wasn't going to, but there have been several outbreaks here and doctors are recommending that we get it---not all insurance plans cover it, but I'll check.



Angora1 said:


> Have to tell you that one of my best friends in Ohio has come down with the shingles on her head. It is headed for her eye and ear. I'm quite afraid for her. She said it started with the worst headache she has ever had and she was starting to wonder if she had a brain tumor and then got the rash. She said her husband got the shingles vaccine but she had put it off. I hope she will be ok. I was in my early 60's when I had it and it hit me hard because of being older, the doctor said that not me. I thought I was still young. My friend is in her late 70's and has had cancer twice. She's had the rash 3 days now so it's just the beginning. My siege lasted 2 months. I pray it won't be as long for her and won't get in the eye or ear. I don't like vaccines, but this is one I got as I don't ever want to get the shingles a second time. FIL and aunt had it twice.
> 
> My computer is moaning. Now what is that all about. Is it telling me to go to bed. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning  I have been spoiled to waking every morning with a cuppa tea or coffee waiting here for me. I don't know how I'll ever adjust to having to tend to this myself, :lol: Daniel brought me a wonderful gift, a gift box of tea, it has a special pot for steeping, 4 flavors of tea and individual metal containers to store the opened teas. Also has a bag of German sugar, I've never heard of that but evidently it is awesome in herbal tea. I am supposed to limit caffeine intake and I don't care for the taste of decaf coffee, so my tea kettle and I are becoming fast friends! I have always loved tea, but have varied the blends that included the caffeinated varieties also. One thing good that is happening, I am dropping weight like crazy... have lost 15 lbs since just before Christmas. I am going to have to get a new wardrobe if this keeps up :| 
Such good news on the health front from several friends, just hope those that are still not feeling well will be improving soon. This group and the power of the prayers does work wonders, I truly believe this :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
5, hope that blizzard was a very mild one.. though our weather patterns are so messed up, warm where it should be freezing cold, dry where it should be wet, wet in areas that are normally dry.. not sure what the plan is but just holding on for the ride as long as I can for sure!!!
Oh, Oh, Oh, I forgot!!! Last night when D's friend came over, she asked if I would like some yarn, a lady that her Mom knows had passed away and she had a room full of yarns and patterns and such. Now, I have always had enough yarns to keep me busy, but now??? D went to Walmart and bought me 2 of the wide type plastic drawer containers, they are FULL, I have some in my closet also... Lots of sock yarns, looks as if she was going to make shawls or something large as there are many skeins of the same dye lots. there are Merino wools, and so many others that I hope to look and touch each skein today :thumbup: 
I hope to get D to take a picture of a gift that Deb made for me, I cried like a baby when I opened it. I had given her a lot of my Dad's ties, she is weaving rugs and such out of materials and I thought she might could use them as accents or something. I had chosen out a few special ties that have memories, (he still had the tie that I gave him to wear when he walked me down the aisle at my wedding in 1969  ) She made a heart out of the ties, I can see the different ties that she used and know that my Dad wore these ties to work and church and to different American Legion functions. My Dad was a chemist with Dow Chemical Company, his name is on many patents that they hold. I have a clock that they presented to him when he made a major breakthrough on plastics as we know them today. Sorry to drift off there.. the heart is awesome.. I have it hanging above a family collage of pictures. Will post a picture as soon as I can.
Guess I should get off here for awhile.. see who else is up this morning and how they are doing :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What about Walmart for the prescriptions..a 30 day supply if on their list is $4.00 and a 90 day supply if on their list is $10.00. You can go to their site and see what meds are covered. I would check around to see what place can offer you the lowest price ...Some drug companies will help out if you can't afford the price..ask your doctor about this...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This recipe came in my e-mail this morning from a company over here called Lakeland who sell all kinds of great kitchen stuff. It's hardly low calorie so I won't be trying it just now, but it does sound lovely!
> 
> Sticky Gingerbread Pudding with Toffee Sauce.
> 
> These sounds very good, I may have to try them the next time the grandsons are over.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just had a short phone call from my DIL, Ben is in the ER another blood clot again made it to his lungs. They are talking about putting a screen in his Femoral artery. Evidently she called during the night and talked with C, she said she tried to wake me but the meds really knock me out. I cannot go over as I am not allowed to be out in general public as yet due to the transplant, (they do not want me to get any type of infection) Doctor said he was lucky that he heeded the warning signs with the bad pain in his legs and in his shoulder and got to the ER so quickly, but was told next time to call for an ambulance or have someone else drive him, too dangerous for him and others to drive if suspect he has a clot again. 
Will keep posted as I learn more.
Hugs, Loves and Prayers,
M.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was going to post the yarn, but then saw that Sam already had....but here are some other projects found on Ravelry. There may be some "stashes" on Ravelry too where they may be for sale. http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/mirasol-yarn-tupa/projects?page=12
> 
> Sam's wingspan shows off the yarn and color beautifully. I'll be sure to look for more of this at my yarn store when they have their sidewalk sale. The shop just moved locations so I'm going to check out their new place and will look to see if they have something similar.
> 
> ...


I think yo will love working wit it. It is a very nice yarn to work with, I have no complaints about it at all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the idea of this recipe - I have a gingerbread/apple cake that I love and this one sounds similar. I don't know if we have ginger syrup or ginger wine, so may have to improvise. I'm having a dinner party in February and I think this will go well with the menu - plan to make a Nicoise salad with seared tuna and share our pictures from London and Paris. Thanks for the recipe.



KateB said:


> This recipe came in my e-mail this morning from a company over here called Lakeland who sell all kinds of great kitchen stuff. It's hardly low calorie so I won't be trying it just now, but it does sound lovely!
> 
> Sticky Gingerbread Pudding with Toffee Sauce.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, and thanks again for hosting the tea party for this weekend. I love the apple custard recipe and will try it soon. It has been very cold here in So. Cal. my DH went out yesterday morning to the gym and he said the temp was 32 degrees...good thing I stayed in. My knee is healing well and today the physical therapist comes to my home for a second session of torture. The torture is a necessary evil and it really isn't so bad. Have a wonderful week and a good doc's vsist.


Good luck with the therapist -- it's been warmer here than in many parts of the country. It's 50 degrees outside right now, but forecasts indicate that we'll soon get our usual winter weather - only about 3 months later than normal.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello and good morning to all!!!! I thought I would check in again this morning as I checked in on page 2 yesterday. Yesterday was 64 here and I just let our dog out and it is blistering cold. It is to be in the 30s today and it feels like it. The wind is blowing ad howling. I hope all stays warm and healthy. I too need to get the flu shot. I am hearing more people who are getting the flu. Bless your heart For taking Jazz in. The pup will be a great companion. Marianne818, your Ben and family are in my prayers. Pat torture therapy will help your knee heal. Hope all to be safe and healthy this weekend. Have a great weekend all! ;0)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the idea of this recipe - I have a gingerbread/apple cake that I love and this one sounds similar. I don't know if we have ginger syrup or ginger wine, so may have to improvise. I'm having a dinner party in February and I think this will go well with the menu - plan to make a Nicoise salad with seared tuna and share our pictures from London and Paris. Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw some at TJMax just yesterday while shopping with my daughter. She was wondering what it would be used in.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just had a short phone call from my DIL, Ben is in the ER another blood clot again made it to his lungs. They are talking about putting a screen in his Femoral artery. Evidently she called during the night and talked with C, she said she tried to wake me but the meds really knock me out. I cannot go over as I am not allowed to be out in general public as yet due to the transplant, (they do not want me to get any type of infection) Doctor said he was lucky that he heeded the warning signs with the bad pain in his legs and in his shoulder and got to the ER so quickly, but was told next time to call for an ambulance or have someone else drive him, too dangerous for him and others to drive if suspect he has a clot again.
> Will keep posted as I learn more.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers,
> M.


I hope all goes well for Ben and for yourself also..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So good to hear from you - you sound like you are doing wonderfully....prayers that this keeps up. The tie heart sounds wonderful - great gifts of teas and ties!! I know what you mean about sentimentality of items..my Mom had started a "crazy quilt" using squares from her winter clothes items when she moved to FL...a friend finished the quilt backing, etc. for me and I treasure it. I can remember the outfit that each square came from and remember my Mom at 4-H meetings, Church groups, Young Mother's Groups, etc. So wonderful to have something tangible to trigger the memories. You are well-loved.



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning  I have been spoiled to waking every morning with a cuppa tea or coffee waiting here for me. I don't know how I'll ever adjust to having to tend to this myself, :lol: Daniel brought me a wonderful gift, a gift box of tea, it has a special pot for steeping, 4 flavors of tea and individual metal containers to store the opened teas. Also has a bag of German sugar, I've never heard of that but evidently it is awesome in herbal tea. I am supposed to limit caffeine intake and I don't care for the taste of decaf coffee, so my tea kettle and I are becoming fast friends! I have always loved tea, but have varied the blends that included the caffeinated varieties also. One thing good that is happening, I am dropping weight like crazy... have lost 15 lbs since just before Christmas. I am going to have to get a new wardrobe if this keeps up :|
> Such good news on the health front from several friends, just hope those that are still not feeling well will be improving soon. This group and the power of the prayers does work wonders, I truly believe this :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 5, hope that blizzard was a very mild one.. though our weather patterns are so messed up, warm where it should be freezing cold, dry where it should be wet, wet in areas that are normally dry.. not sure what the plan is but just holding on for the ride as long as I can for sure!!!
> Oh, Oh, Oh, I forgot!!! Last night when D's friend came over, she asked if I would like some yarn, a lady that her Mom knows had passed away and she had a room full of yarns and patterns and such. Now, I have always had enough yarns to keep me busy, but now??? D went to Walmart and bought me 2 of the wide type plastic drawer containers, they are FULL, I have some in my closet also... Lots of sock yarns, looks as if she was going to make shawls or something large as there are many skeins of the same dye lots. there are Merino wools, and so many others that I hope to look and touch each skein today :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Many prayers....hope they can prevent this from happening again.


Marianne818 said:


> Just had a short phone call from my DIL, Ben is in the ER another blood clot again made it to his lungs. They are talking about putting a screen in his Femoral artery. Evidently she called during the night and talked with C, she said she tried to wake me but the meds really knock me out. I cannot go over as I am not allowed to be out in general public as yet due to the transplant, (they do not want me to get any type of infection) Doctor said he was lucky that he heeded the warning signs with the bad pain in his legs and in his shoulder and got to the ER so quickly, but was told next time to call for an ambulance or have someone else drive him, too dangerous for him and others to drive if suspect he has a clot again.
> Will keep posted as I learn more.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers,
> M.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

To Sam, I hope that you get your meds "mess" worked out. Things are really getting worse in the medical/medication world. I love your wingspan! I have down loaded the pattern but am afraid to start it. Someday I hope that I will knit as well as you. Take care and HAPPY KNITTING. Keep the WW recipes coming! 

Sunshine and hugs from NC


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> shirley - are they like the baby surprise jackets?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Nana



NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie -so glad your Mom is doing better. Have a wonderful visit on Sunday.
> ...


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

That potato chowder sounds like dinner tonight! Looking forward to it. Have been making the WW vegetable soup for years now. It is excellent! I make it in a large soup pot so it will last awhile. I wonder how that will work with the potato soup? Hmmm. Love to experiment. Thanks for your recipes.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

5mmdpns: what is the picture you use where your name appears? It is so beautiful! I could just see it done in needlepoint!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BevBaudo said:


> That potato chowder sounds like dinner tonight! Looking forward to it. Have been making the WW vegetable soup for years now. It is excellent! I make it in a large soup pot so it will last awhile. I wonder how that will work with the potato soup? Hmmm. Love to experiment. Thanks for your recipes.


Given that we are in summer it could well be different for you in winter-but I find in general that soups with onion do not keep particularly well. It used to be traditional in Scotland to have a pot on the stove that you boiled up daily- but mine ferment unless refrigerated. 
Good to have you join us Bev! Sam has an amazing table that expands to welcome all who care to join us. We love to share our highs and lows, our craft projects, we talk about our animals, or the birds we are feeding- just like old friends though many of us will never meet- we come from so many parts of the world!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your good wishes. You are always so sweet and kind.


Sandiego said:


> Hello and good morning to all!!!! I thought I would check in again this morning as I checked in on page 2 yesterday. Yesterday was 64 here and I just let our dog out and it is blistering cold. It is to be in the 30s today and it feels like it. The wind is blowing ad howling. I hope all stays warm and healthy. I too need to get the flu shot. I am hearing more people who are getting the flu. Bless your heart For taking Jazz in. The pup will be a great companion. Marianne818, your Ben and family are in my prayers. Pat torture therapy will help your knee heal. Hope all to be safe and healthy this weekend. Have a great weekend all! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Prayers and good thoughts .


RookieRetiree said:


> Many prayers....hope they can prevent this from happening again.
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BevBaudo said:


> 5mmdpns: what is the picture you use where your name appears? It is so beautiful! I could just see it done in needlepoint!


It is a photograph of somewhere! I like to think that it is a photograph of somewhere in Iceland. The "mountains" (volcanos) are in the background, a bit of a lake, and the lupins and flowers are in the foreground. My aunts were over visiting in Iceland some years back. Apparently, they have planted the ash hillsides with lupins to prevent any ash soil errosion from happening. I fell in love with the picture and decided to use it for my avatar. Thank you for the compliment. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, this was posted on another forum here and thought I would repost it here. I was not sure if you would catch that forum. I know your grands like to color, and perhaps there are others who have young kids around who like to color too. Zoe  
http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/coloring-pages


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

5- I've always admired your avatar picture. Beautiful. I also loved the one before with the castle.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

On the ABC News this morning they said that hackers have hacked into Java. They are telling everyone to remove Java from their computers. I checked our desk computer to see if it was in there and it was. I didn't even know it was there. So if you have the program Java in your computer you should remove it. I don't think it's in my iPad but I"ll ask DH when he wakes up. Did anyone else see this on the news or online?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 5- I've always admired your avatar picture. Beautiful. I also loved the one before with the castle.


Yes, I loved the "castle-lighthouse" one too. However, someone else came to the Knitting Paradise and used that scene as her avatar. (That one comes in the windows 7 package.) I decided to change my avatar so there would be no confusion. I did send her some PMs but she never replied to any. I dont know if she still uses that picture or not. That is ok, there are lots of photos and internet pictures to choose from!

hahaha, I should use a photo of my backyard as my avatar, but at the moment, it is all in a white-out blizzard! haha, and life is good! hmmmmm, it would be better if I would go make some pumpernickle toast with peanut butter, no deep fried dillies to go with though! Guess I will suffer without them then! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> On the ABC News this morning they said that hackers have hacked into Java. They are telling everyone to remove Java from their computers. I checked our desk computer to see if it was in there and it was. I didn't even know it was there. So if you have the program Java in your computer you should remove it. I don't think it's in my iPad but I"ll ask DH when he wakes up. Did anyone else see this on the news or online?


No, and I use Java. I do believe hackers are a major reason why I have the security system and firewalls in my computer. Things are always being hacked -- thousands of them daily. Just in my opinion, if I had to worry about all the hackers I dont even hear about, then I guess I would never use the computer. Java also has their own firewalls and security systems on my computer in addition to the other ones I have.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

5 - check online or on a news station. This seems to be an urgent security threat, I think it came from Homeland Security. They rarely put out these bulletins so this must be a bad one.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My iPad has Java Script. Do you think I should turn it off, and if I do how will it affect my iPad?


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Morning, folks! Hope everyone is relatively warm and/or dry - or cool for our Australia/New Zealand folks. 

It's supposed to really cool off here. I'm so not ready for it.

I'm off to the grocery store for this next weeks supply. I really need to cook for most of the week so I don't have to worry about it when I come home from work. 

I joined a Historical Sew Fortnightly group. Hopefully that will give me a much needed kick in the duff to get that stuff done also (and bust the fabric stash). Right now I'm with the UFO challenge - just to figure out which UFO to, well, FO...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 5 - check online or on a news station. This seems to be an urgent security threat, I think it came from Homeland Security. They rarely put out these bulletins so this must be a bad one.


I did check it out. Apparently it is for a "plug in" used for some internet things. I dont have one that I use. There are many different aspects of Java, and I dont have this one. As I dont live in the USA, I dont know if I would have been affected anyways. But it never hurts to check out stuff. I went looking and that is what I found.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My iPad has Java Script. Do you think I should turn it off, and if I do how will it affect my iPad?


The warning is for the Java plug in. Apparently there is a "hole" in the application that has been found that a hacker could use to get in and do damage. No hacking as far as what I could find out has yet been done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> pleasant dreams sorlenna - hope you will take a picture of the sweater when you are finished.
> 
> sam


Well, of course I will! I still have a way to go with it, though, so who knows how long it will be?



darowil said:


> Have been planning to do a WIngspan and was sitting here thinking maybe I will plan to do it with Sam- plenty of other stuff to doin the meantime and I can not even give it a thought until then. Anf then saw the date, well it smy birthday so I just must start- and it will be my second anniversary on KP as well so how can I not?
> 
> But I keep getting more things to knit. Maryanne bought some yarn today for me to knitt her some fingerless mittens! They seem to be taking over my socks.


It may be a sign that you need a Wingspan, for sure.  I have had that pattern saved for quite some time myself but haven't gotten one done, either... Does Maryanne have a mitt pattern picked out?



Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got two of the mitt patterns typed up--now have to finish the mates to them so I can have pictures. My favorite so far is the one with the ruffles--only have one of those done so far, too! But at least since two are required, I'll be able to test the typed up patterns for accuracy.
> ...


I am going to try and get pictures today of the "singles." If anyone is interested in test knitting, drop me a pm, too.

I hope your friend gets better quickly--that sounds terrible...will send good thoughts!

Zoe & all the others up north who are dealing with this blizzard: stay warm & dry!

I still have a few pages to go, but I noted the request for the yarn knotting, and if I don't see anyone's posted it by the end, I am sure I have it somewhere...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks 5. I knew I could count on you.

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > 5 - check online or on a news station. This seems to be an urgent security threat, I think it came from Homeland Security. They rarely put out these bulletins so this must be a bad one.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > pleasant dreams sorlenna - hope you will take a picture of the sweater when you are finished.
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes for weather!!
Here is a video tutorial for the magic knot used in joining yarns.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/154389093445364151/


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Am new to all of this. So "avatar" is the term for the pics!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BevBaudo said:


> Am new to all of this. So "avatar" is the term for the pics!


If you have a camera linked to your computer, you can create your own 'avatar' by going into 'my profile' at the top ot the page- if you scroll down you will find where you can do this- Designer1234, Pontuf, Sorlenna, and others entertain us with their changing choice for their avatar!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Speaking of ins...ours went up $223/mo and they already took out $815/mo, so....tighting the belt even more. Stopped the satellite Dish, found a cheaper grocery store (cost + 10%, better than Kroger).
Your recipes look really good; especially the apple custard. Love custard anything!
Keep your head up, hangin' in there and kickin' it. Somehow we'll all make it...God bless you... :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - it's simple knitting - you just don't knit all the way before you turn and go the other way. you always leave sts on the left hand needle. with the work that you have done you will have no trouble with it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. Isn't it great how we inspire one another to do things we haven't tried. Now you are doing cables and I will be doing short rows!! :thumbup: If you block your wingspan will you post it so we can see before and after? I think it is Heidi who is getting this and if it isn't, whomever it is, is one lucky person. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think even myfanwy is in bed so i had best do the same thing - see everyone in the morning.
> 
> sam


I was up till 5am but was on Netflix. :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just had a short phone call from my DIL, Ben is in the ER another blood clot again made it to his lungs.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers,
> M.


I am sending good thoughts for Ben...and of course you & all yours! Bub is home again today--I hope that he is well enough by Monday to go back to work. We are at 14F this morning with an expected high of 30F. Ugh.



darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I received a food scale as a Christmas present and can no translate all the wonderful UK, AUS, NZ and other recipes/receipts that are shared on this site.
> ...


I have a postage scale that measures both ounces and grams--I find it very useful for weighing yarn as well, as the gram weight seems much more accurate for finding out how much yarn something took to knit. There are a lot more yards in an ounce than a gram, for sure!

Thanks for the link to the knot, Zoe. I knew one of us would have it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope all you facing the bad weather get through without any great problems. I too was wondering how they keep warm without power- maybe they all have wood fires at least as backups? Let alone cooking etc- sure want something warm when it is that cold. I just can't imagine manage in temperatures that low.
> ...


I went 2 wks. with no furnace in the coldest weather because it needed electricity in order to function. Was 17f or -27c. I had a fireplace but it seems much of the heat goes right up the chimney. We now have a generator big enough to even give two of our neighbors hook up to keep their heat and refrigerators going. We won't be caught like that again.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> On the ABC News this morning they said that hackers have hacked into Java. They are telling everyone to remove Java from their computers. I checked our desk computer to see if it was in there and it was. I didn't even know it was there. So if you have the program Java in your computer you should remove it. I don't think it's in my iPad but I"ll ask DH when he wakes up. Did anyone else see this on the news or online?


There are a lot of programmes that won't run with out java


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hi everyone from a cold, but DRY Scotland. Don't have much planned for this weekend, DH is golfing this morning and tonight we're going out for a curry (won't do the diet any good!  ) with friends.
> Sam, thank you for the great recipes, I must try the potato soup.
> 
> Angora, your poor friend with shingles! Hope it halts its progress before it gets to her eye or ear.
> ...


Thank you. It has just started and is right above both. Mine lasted 2 months. I hope hers will be much less, but she is even older than me, so it could be harder and I think the head is much more dangerous. Appreciate your thoughts so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5 - good to know you are ok for the cold weather. I expected as much since this happens to you every year or at least most years. I have thought about getting an insert for the fireplace as a fireplace doesn't give much heat if you really need it. 

Hope your dad will be ok. Not a nice time of year to have things go wrong, especially with an ice storm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my......that's sad news. Prayers and best wishes that she gets the best of care and gets over this quickly. I'm going to go get the shot - I wasn't going to, but there have been several outbreaks here and doctors are recommending that we get it---not all insurance plans cover it, but I'll check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope your insurance covers it. If this keeps you from getting the shingles then you will be saved much pain and years of pain following. I can vouch to that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Turns out Zoe's furnace also needs the electricity! but she is 'prepared'!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, so nice to see you on here. You didn't mention not feeling well, so I hope you are on the path to total recovery and health. What a fabulous yarn find and with merino. I have yet to knit with merino and I understand it is wonderful to knit with. Can't wait to see photos of your gift. How thoughtful of your son with the gift of tea and pot. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > This recipe came in my e-mail this morning from a company over here called Lakeland who sell all kinds of great kitchen stuff. It's hardly low calorie so I won't be trying it just now, but it does sound lovely!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just had a short phone call from my DIL, Ben is in the ER another blood clot again made it to his lungs. They are talking about putting a screen in his Femoral artery. Evidently she called during the night and talked with C, she said she tried to wake me but the meds really knock me out. I cannot go over as I am not allowed to be out in general public as yet due to the transplant, (they do not want me to get any type of infection) Doctor said he was lucky that he heeded the warning signs with the bad pain in his legs and in his shoulder and got to the ER so quickly, but was told next time to call for an ambulance or have someone else drive him, too dangerous for him and others to drive if suspect he has a clot again.
> Will keep posted as I learn more.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers,
> M.


Oh no Marianne. Will be praying for him! Such a shame but so glad he made it to the hospital on time. I just can't understand how such a sweet person as you should have so much to bear.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Definitely have to give this a try.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Sam, and thanks again for hosting the tea party for this weekend. I love the apple custard recipe and will try it soon. It has been very cold here in So. Cal. my DH went out yesterday morning to the gym and he said the temp was 32 degrees...good thing I stayed in. My knee is healing well and today the physical therapist comes to my home for a second session of torture. The torture is a necessary evil and it really isn't so bad. Have a wonderful week and a good doc's vsist.
> ...


I understand the healing of a knee is difficult. Yes, the physical terrorist, but necessary. Hope all goes well and you will soon have this ordeal over with.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> Hello and good morning to all!!!! I thought I would check in again this morning as I checked in on page 2 yesterday. Yesterday was 64 here and I just let our dog out and it is blistering cold. It is to be in the 30s today and it feels like it. The wind is blowing ad howling. I hope all stays warm and healthy. I too need to get the flu shot. I am hearing more people who are getting the flu. Bless your heart For taking Jazz in. The pup will be a great companion. Marianne818, your Ben and family are in my prayers. Pat torture therapy will help your knee heal. Hope all to be safe and healthy this weekend. Have a great weekend all! ;0)


Oh dear, I missed you took Jazz, a pup in. Was that this week's party?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BevBaudo said:
> 
> 
> > That potato chowder sounds like dinner tonight! Looking forward to it. Have been making the WW vegetable soup for years now. It is excellent! I make it in a large soup pot so it will last awhile. I wonder how that will work with the potato soup? Hmmm. Love to experiment. Thanks for your recipes.
> ...


Wow, so could we consider that Vodka soup.:lol: It is amazing though the difference the place we live in makes. What one can do in Scotland is not possible where you are. Heat and humidity make a huge difference. I know in some places altitude makes a huge difference with cooking too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> On the ABC News this morning they said that hackers have hacked into Java. They are telling everyone to remove Java from their computers. I checked our desk computer to see if it was in there and it was. I didn't even know it was there. So if you have the program Java in your computer you should remove it. I don't think it's in my iPad but I"ll ask DH when he wakes up. Did anyone else see this on the news or online?


Hmmmm, will have to check. Thank you Pontuf.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Have been working with my insurance and pharmacy today. All of a sudden my insurance pemium has quadruppled and some of my meds copays have about skyrocketed out of my reach in price. Will not worry about it until Monday though  and then will talk to a couple of people at the state level and see what is happening  I sent in all the papers that they asked for. Have a doctors appointment Monday afternoon to discuss my drugs. I had been using cvs pharmacy  it came not ups but the other one  which will not pop into my mind. Evidently for some reason it has become a nonapproved pharmacy so I will need to transfer everything to wallgreens which I really dont like  put them in the same barrel with wally world. One of my meds copay has shot to eighty dollars  wonder how they expect me to pay that? I thought obama care was supposed to help. Oh well  it will either work or it wont  I dont have time to worry about it  have too much knitting to do.

Oops  five oclock  I had best get moving.

sam

Sam,
First, Thanks for the recipes. They sound yummy! But I want to tell you that we had the same problem with our health insurance last year. Healthnet dumped us. Then we too had the CVS Walgreen mess. Well, co-payment wise that has worked out but I agree, Walgreen's Pharmacy leaves something to be desired. We keep going through this bit that we have to go back to get the Doctor to okay prescriptions rather than them refill it monthly as they should. I can see them checking periodically but they've been doing this just about every month. My husband isn't likely to get off his BP meds anytime soon! lol 
marilyn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is amazing though the difference the place we live in makes. What one can do in Scotland is not possible where you are. Heat and humidity make a huge difference. I know in some places altitude makes a huge difference with cooking too.


After I moved here, it took me a while before I remembered to always check for high altitude baking directions--I had some flat cakes now and again! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, nice to meet the new additions to the KTP, welcome. 
It's a nice balmy(not) 9F here at the moment and the high today is supposed to be 14F, but we are supposed to be back at around 54F by Wednesday, who can figure this weather anymore.
Marianne, so glad you are feeling so much better, what a score with the yarn and the tie heart, then the tea and tea pot.
Hopes and prayers that Ben is right as rain again soon and that they can stop this from happening again. 
I too love my Evernote, haven't seen the pen though, will have to check that out. 
I need to go make some banana bread and get the last of the bananas used up before it's too late, yes Sam, I'll post the recipe in a minute, when I go back to get another cup of coffee, I'll grab the recipe. 
Angora, hope and pray your friends shingles go away quickly and do not hamper her eye or ear, that must be very scary for her, just thinking about it is scary. 
Rookie, glad you are feeling better and that you had a great trip.
5, hope and pray your DD's diverticulitus clears up soon and he's also feeling much better.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> On the ABC News this morning they said that hackers have hacked into Java. They are telling everyone to remove Java from their computers. I checked our desk computer to see if it was in there and it was. I didn't even know it was there. So if you have the program Java in your computer you should remove it. I don't think it's in my iPad but I"ll ask DH when he wakes up. Did anyone else see this on the news or online?


Thats been going on for a while. I noticed and checked it out when every day there was constant Java updates. Whenever you get a "free" software that wants to keep updating it probably is hooked up to a spamware--they glean info from your computer all the places you search and open on line it doesn't bother about much else but it takes up RAM and can slow you up--this information is used in trying to sell you something. Ebay has it's own spamware that doesn't latch onto your computer but will use you search information on their site to bring up other ads and actually direct you to places other than ebay, must be kick-back money involved.

Mcafee is another that has become corrupted--probably not the purchased versions. These are all legal "free enterprise" tactics. So days of ad free are gone.

Good rule of thumb if a software is constantly, daily, updating, that means it is gathering information not contributing. Only thing that should update daily is your anti-virus system and check updates for your firewalls frequently too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you can buy "baking potatoes" - i have some generic potatoes in the fridge that i bake - put enough butter and sour cream on them and who knows the difference. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I too love my Evernote, haven't seen the pen though, will have to check that out.
> 
> It is really lots of fun to play with.
> 
> http://www.livescribe.com/en-us/


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > On the ABC News this morning they said that hackers have hacked into Java. They are telling everyone to remove Java from their computers. I checked our desk computer to see if it was in there and it was. I didn't even know it was there. So if you have the program Java in your computer you should remove it. I don't think it's in my iPad but I"ll ask DH when he wakes up. Did anyone else see this on the news or online?
> ...


I haven't entirely removed Java--just don't allow updates.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> Have been working with my insurance and pharmacy today. All of a sudden my insurance pemium has quadruppled and some of my meds copays have about skyrocketed out of my reach in price. Will not worry about it until Monday though  and then will talk to a couple of people at the state level and see what is happening  I sent in all the papers that they asked for. Have a doctors appointment Monday afternoon to discuss my drugs. I had been using cvs pharmacy  it came not ups but the other one  which will not pop into my mind. Evidently for some reason it has become a nonapproved pharmacy so I will need to transfer everything to wallgreens which I really dont like  put them in the same barrel with wally world. One of my meds copay has shot to eighty dollars  wonder how they expect me to pay that? I thought obama care was supposed to help. Oh well  it will either work or it wont  I dont have time to worry about it  have too much knitting to do.
> 
> Oops  five oclock  I had best get moving.
> 
> ...


Sam, sorry to hear you have been having this problem. I wonder why CVS is no longer approved? My niece works for one in Hartville, OH. $80 co-pay. Wow, way to high. Hope it all works out. Could you use Rite-Aid since you don't like Walgreens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Banana Nut Bread

makes 1 loaf

Preheat oven to 350F/180C 

1/2 Cup/125ml butter melted
1 Cup/250ml white sugar ( granulated)
2 eggs
1 tsp/5ml/ vanilla
11/2 Cup/375ml All purpose flour
1 tsp/5ml baking soda
1/2 tsp/2ml salt
1/2 Cup/125ml sour cream ( I use nonfat Greek yogurt)
2-3 medium bananas smashed

Grease a 9inx5in/22.9cmx12.7cm loaf pan

In a large bowl, stir together sugar and melted butter, add eggs and vanilla, mixing well. 

Combine flour, baking soda, and salt, then stir into the butter mixture, mixing until smooth. 

Fold in sour cream or yogurt and bananas. 

Spread evenly in pan and bake 60 min or until toothpick inserted into center comes out clean. 

Cool in pan for 10 min then remove from pan to a cooling rack to finish cooling. Enjoy!

I know that there are other conversions for different parts of the world, but these were the only ones I could easily come up with, hope they work for everyone.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Well t looks as if I will be going on meds for high blood pressure. I am not on any meds, never had any but birth control but nothing now. Turning 60 has not been a cakewalk.
We can't get my blood pressure down and not sure why. I'm not overweight and up until a few years ago I had low pressure. But my Mom had this problem so guess it's in my genes.
My mom had serious problems with her BP meds. I hope I don't.
My question to you all is this. Are there certain BP meds that you or DH have had problem and could not take? Any brand that was just great?


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> All of a sudden my insurance pemium has quadruppled and some of my meds copays have about skyrocketed out of my reach in price.


walmart has an online pharmacy and also offers a mail-order pharmacy which works great for me as it arrives at my door for no additional effort or cost to me. i have my doctor write generic prescriptions whenever possible and for a three month supply with one co-pay.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ask4 -thanks for this info

Pontuf



Ask4j said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > On the ABC News this morning they said that hackers have hacked into Java. They are telling everyone to remove Java from their computers. I checked our desk computer to see if it was in there and it was. I didn't even know it was there. So if you have the program Java in your computer you should remove it. I don't think it's in my iPad but I"ll ask DH when he wakes up. Did anyone else see this on the news or online?
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > 5 - check online or on a news station. This seems to be an urgent security threat, I think it came from Homeland Security. They rarely put out these bulletins so this must be a bad one.
> ...


Most "news" reports on computer threats that are old news and reporters evidently know very little about what a "threat" it is or isn't--just check with a reliable techy site. I get emails daily.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Trying to get the front room cleaned up too. Those pine needles will be around till June. 
Great recipes, however, lettuce is on my diet for a while. 
Good luck with the insurance issues, can relate. 
Karen


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pammie, sounds like it's been an emotionally exhausting week for you, no wonder you are tired. Rest well, and hope you DM continues to improve.


Thank you! It is exhausting to worry! Wish I could get a hold on that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie, sounds like it's been an emotionally exhausting week for you, no wonder you are tired. Rest well, and hope you DM continues to improve.
> ...


If you get it figured out how to do it, patent it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Well t looks as if I will be going on meds for high blood pressure. I am not on any meds, never had any but birth control but nothing now. Turning 60 has not been a cakewalk.
> We can't get my blood pressure down and not sure why. I'm not overweight and up until a few years ago I had low pressure. But my Mom had this problem so guess it's in my genes.
> My mom had serious problems with her BP meds. I hope I don't.
> My question to you all is this. Are there certain BP meds that you or DH have had problem and could not take? Any brand that was just great?


Pontuf,

I've been taking BP meds since the early '90s when we learned that my BP was 188/112 when I went to give my usual pint to the Red Cross. It is under control now with Atenolol. It's down to 130/68 to 72 now.

I also take 50mg of Spirolactone (a diuretic) in the AM only. It is rather mild but helps. 
I've been on the atenolol for about 20 years now without side effects. Doctors have prescribed other brands or types, but we've comeback to this as best for me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


*chuckles* deary! your 17'F is only -8.33'C. But cold is cold when you have life on the chilly side of things! I have a generator too but have never had cause to use it. I would start it up though if I needed to run something like the fridge/deep freeze in the summer and the power went out. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


yup -27C is -16.6 fahrenheit so even Zoe would feel a little chill then!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Marianne: It is good that you are getting spoiled; you deserve it. The yarn gift sounds great as does the heart made of ties. What a thoughtful gift. Prayers for Ben that a permanent solution can be found for his problem.

Angora: I had shingles in college--not too severe. My sister got them three years ago and has permanent nerve damage in one arm. I hope your friend does well. Did they catch it in time to get the medicine that makes it less severe?

Pontuf: I also always had low BP. I think there is something about turning 60-ish. I take triamterene and it has worked well without any side effects.

Have to get back to cleaning, washing, packing, etc. We leave on Monday for our annual three months in AZ. Lots to do to get ready.

WI Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pammie, glad to hear about your mom improving. :thumbup: Hope your sleep is getting better with the CPAP :!:[/quote]

Thank you so much. I haven't talked to her today, but hope that she is continuing to get better.

I am sleeping better! I feel so much better! I have also been eating better, so I am really on the road to better health. I plan on keeping it up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it cheating to put my pedometer on my sleeve when I knit? It is activity, right? :shock: :?:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, Pontuf and KateB. I am so relieved that she is doing better and acting more like her old self.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Joy for the information. I will ask my doctor about your meds when I see her on Monday. Thank you for sharing your experience.

Pontuf

t looks as if I will be going on meds for high blood pressure. I am not on any meds, never had any but birth control but nothing now. Turning 60 has not been a cakewalk.
We can't get my blood pressure down and not sure why. I'm not overweight and up until a few years ago I had low pressure. But my Mom had this problem so guess it's in my genes.
My mom had serious problems with her BP meds. I hope I don't.
My question to you all is this. Are there certain BP meds that you or DH have had problem and could not take? Any brand that was just great?[/quote]

Pontuf,

I've been taking BP meds since the early '90s when we learned that my BP was 188/112 when I went to give my usual pint to the Red Cross. It is under control now with Atenolol. It's down to 130/68 to 72 now.

I also take 50mg of Spirolactone (a diuretic) in the AM only. It is rather mild but helps. 
I've been on the atenolol for about 20 years now without side effects. Doctors have prescribed other brands or types, but we've comeback to this as best for me.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WI Joy. Thanks for the information. I'll add triamterene to my list of questions.

Where are you coming to in Arizona? We could get a group of AZ knitters together and do a yarn crawl.

Pontuf

It is good that you are getting spoiled; you deserve it. The yarn gift sounds great as does the heart made of ties. What a thoughtful gift. Prayers for Ben that a permanent solution can be found for his problem.

Angora: I had shingles in college--not too severe. My sister got them three years ago and has permanent nerve damage in one arm. I hope your friend does well. Did they catch it in time to get the medicine that makes it less severe?

Pontuf: I also always had low BP. I think there is something about turning 60-ish. I take triamterene and it has worked well without any side effects.

Have to get back to cleaning, washing, packing, etc. We leave on Monday for our annual three months in AZ. Lots to do to get ready.

WI Joy[/quote]


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Finding myself with enough time on my hands to enjoy lurking around the tea party for a change, and am glad to see so many old faces as well as new! Much water under the bridge since I last checked in so I think it will take some time to catch up.
Sam, your insurance situation intrigued me (well, I think you and some others are aware of my position on health care and I'm not going into that). I do have a question for you and please don't take offense if I'm overstepping. Are you on Medicare? With your health situation, regardless of age, you might qualify and those outrageous copays would no longer apply. For example, my husband has a MedAdvantage plan that costs just $143 a month and prescrip. copays are $5 apiece. The charges can change from year to year but fluctuate very little in actuality.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Pontuf and KateB. I am so relieved that she is doing better and acting more like her old self.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL. !



Poledra65 said:


> Is it cheating to put my pedometer on my sleeve when I knit? It is activity, right? :shock: :?:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good to see you back, Gingerwitch!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope all you facing the bad weather get through without any great problems. I too was wondering how they keep warm without power- maybe they all have wood fires at least as backups? Let alone cooking etc- sure want something warm when it is that cold. I just can't imagine manage in temperatures that low.
> ...


The furnaces I've had require electricity to turn them on, including my current gas one.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, does your insurance offer mail-in pharmacy? I get 3 months supply at one time for a very good price. I am trying out an inhaler that was $25 co-pay. If that is the one I will be using, I will then send it in to the online pharmacy. I will be interested to see its cost.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


-17 Minus 17 I see I forgot to put the minus in. :roll: That does make a difference doesn't it. It is warm today. A regular heat wave with 60 on the thermometer. Unbelievable.!!! Dangerous though as this is when we can get rain and then those ice storms like you just had. Stay safe dear.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We are having a rainy Saturday. This is stay in your pj's, knit, and watch TV day!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Is it cheating to put my pedometer on my sleeve when I knit? It is activity, right? :shock: :?:


If you knit really fast it could be close to a walking stride--works for me.

My problem is I can never get those pedometers to work. They keep falling off and getting lost, must be my limited space waist band.

Angora1 - you are having -17F weather in NY? that's -27.222222 C, this is a switch. usually we get the arctic air but after, get this, rain yesterday, it froze last night but only got down to 10F--it's about 14F now at 1:00pm. Normally our January is below 0 somewhere and stays there until March--nice even cold, no changes, unless it snows then it warms up a bit. Hate it when we have a mid-winter thaw it messes up the roads and we have to start all over again with the salt and chemicals. Take care and keep warm.

My remodel job hasn't officially started yet. My nephew who is contracting it was in Mexico for a week soaking up some sun so Monday we will get too it. In the meantime I have been looking at flooring of all types, the electrical, lighting and stone or tile for the kitchen. Decision is nearly there--far less than I originally thought I would do--sticker shock has set in, or I should say I discovered I don't need the latest trends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here are my hats I did in Darowil's Magic Loop Class.

I thought I knew Magic Loop but I learned to understand it more so that now I won't need to review it on You Tube each time. Thank you Darowil.

First hat is the hat I made with ribbing but because of the yarn it was too many stitches and no give to the yarn so it ended up a lovely floppy brim. Turned out that a mistake can be a creative design. Hat for my son turned out to be my hat.:thumbup: 

Second hat is the hat I had intended to knit and now I finally got it done and will be able to give it to my son before he leaves on tour again. I'm not trying to be mysterious but hiding my 2nd chin. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fantastic hats, Angora!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it cheating to put my pedometer on my sleeve when I knit? It is activity, right? :shock: :?:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
That is too funny Poledra. Somehow I don't think it counts as much but hey, who's to know but us. We could get in those 10,000 steps with 10,000 stitches. I'm in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Fantastic hats, Angora!


Thanks Sorlenna. Do you have that happen to you where you end up with a design you didn't intend and really like it???


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not if you walk on your hands...LOL



Poledra65 said:


> Is it cheating to put my pedometer on my sleeve when I knit? It is activity, right? :shock: :?:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ask4j, I have a pedometer that goes with a nintendo ds, and it has a very tight clip for holding on to things, I have it attached to the wrist of my light (worn) flannel top and it's just holding on fine. At the end of the day when I am going to bed, I download the info to the game on the nintendo and it keeps track of what I've been doing so I can have a solid reminder of my days. love it, the game is called, Personal Trainer Walking. 
Angora, love the hat, lovely colors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not if you walk on your hands...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! I'd hurt myself and at least one or two of the animals that would feel it necessary to see what I was doing from up close. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great hats Angora.



Angora1 said:


> Here are my hats I did in Darowil's Magic Loop Class.
> 
> I thought I knew Magic Loop but I learned to understand it more so that now I won't need to review it on You Tube each time. Thank you Darowil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie-what online pharmacy do you use?

Pontuf



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, does your insurance offer mail-in pharmacy? I get 3 months supply at one time for a very good price. I am trying out an inhaler that was $25 co-pay. If that is the one I will be using, I will then send it in to the online pharmacy. I will be interested to see its cost.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic hats, Angora!
> ...


I have had that happen! It happens often with hats, in fact.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pammie-what online pharmacy do you use?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Bub uses Medco--don't know if your insurance will approve it, but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Have to tell you that one of my best friends in Ohio has come down with the shingles on her head. It is headed for her eye and ear. I'm quite afraid for her. She said it started with the worst headache she has ever had and she was starting to wonder if she had a brain tumor and then got the rash. She said her husband got the shingles vaccine but she had put it off. I hope she will be ok. I was in my early 60's when I had it and it hit me hard because of being older, the doctor said that not me. I thought I was still young. My friend is in her late 70's and has had cancer twice. She's had the rash 3 days now so it's just the beginning. My siege lasted 2 months. I pray it won't be as long for her and won't get in the eye or ear. I don't like vaccines, but this is one I got as I don't ever want to get the shingles a second time. FIL and aunt had it twice.
> 
> My computer is moaning. Now what is that all about. Is it telling me to go to bed. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I certainly appreciate your post. My doctor has wanted me to get the shot, but I have a friend who said she felt it was a waste of money! She had shingles once which she said was quite minor and also that a friend of hers had it, but it was so mild that he barely knew it was there. Now with what you have written, I am definitely having second thoughts. Thanks for your post and pray your dear friend comes through this all right. Surely she has had more than her share.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here are my hats I did in Darowil's Magic Loop Class.
> 
> I thought I knew Magic Loop but I learned to understand it more so that now I won't need to review it on You Tube each time. Thank you Darowil.
> 
> ...


These are darling hats and they are so cute on you--I like the first photo, full face. Double chin huh? you look forty something.

Now you can't get by without sharing what yarn you used and what pattern....please.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Hi everyone!
> Finding myself with enough time on my hands to enjoy lurking around the tea party for a change, and am glad to see so many old faces as well as new! Much water under the bridge since I last checked in so I think it will take some time to catch up.
> Sam, your insurance situation intrigued me (well, I think you and some others are aware of my position on health care and I'm not going into that). I do have a question for you and please don't take offense if I'm overstepping. Are you on Medicare? With your health situation, regardless of age, you might qualify and those outrageous copays would no longer apply. For example, my husband has a MedAdvantage plan that costs just $143 a month and prescrip. copays are $5 apiece. The charges can change from year to year but fluctuate very little in actuality.


Dear Gingerwitch how lovely to see you have had time to catch up a little! a lot of us are still here- I have changed my user name- from Myfanwy- won't go into the reasons why here! I guess as always wintertime can give one a break from the garden from time to time- I have no idea what your climate throws at you in winter- do you get snow- or is it still wet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I tend just to go for it with my hats- I do the math for the gauge and there you go- some are definitely less successful than others- one I rather love I will attach.
No prizes for guessing the little girl's favourite colour!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...


Great to see you too, Julie! We get mostly rain but recently quite a bit of hail and freezing precip., rarely snow, perhaps once per winter. It's just touched freezing point a time or two so far but I would say that overall, it's been warmer than usual. We really can garden year round on the coast, rather depending on one's tolerance for being covered in mud!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know the feeling about mud- only too well with a low set corgi for my companion!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a short phone call from my DIL, Ben is in the ER another blood clot again made it to his lungs.
> ...


Thank you for all the prayers for Ben, they are going to release him as the clot is already broken up and very minute in size, he is on (not sure how to spell this) Cumiden the blood thinner and he has to be off of it for a time before they can do the surgery. Talk about a catch 22.. They don't want to take him off the med right now, he has an appointment Monday with his Cardiologist to talk about what they can and cannot do. And the world keeps turning ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thinking of you constantly, Marianne!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have to tell you that one of my best friends in Ohio has come down with the shingles on her head. It is headed for her eye and ear. I'm quite afraid for her. She said it started with the worst headache she has ever had and she was starting to wonder if she had a brain tumor and then got the rash. She said her husband got the shingles vaccine but she had put it off. I hope she will be ok. I was in my early 60's when I had it and it hit me hard because of being older, the doctor said that not me. I thought I was still young. My friend is in her late 70's and has had cancer twice. She's had the rash 3 days now so it's just the beginning. My siege lasted 2 months. I pray it won't be as long for her and won't get in the eye or ear. I don't like vaccines, but this is one I got as I don't ever want to get the shingles a second time. FIL and aunt had it twice.
> ...


My sister had back shingles and suffered for over a year with them, then a year or two later she had singles on the left side of her face. I dread the thought of getting them. She really suffered with both different sets of shingles. I haven't heard of the shot to avoid them I am going to contact my doctor as I 
really don't want to get them!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> Have been working with my insurance and pharmacy today. All of a sudden my insurance pemium has quadruppled and some of my meds copays have about skyrocketed out of my reach in price. Will not worry about it until Monday though  and then will talk to a couple of people at the state level and see what is happening  I sent in all the papers that they asked for. Have a doctors appointment Monday afternoon to discuss my drugs. I had been using cvs pharmacy  it came not ups but the other one  which will not pop into my mind. Evidently for some reason it has become a nonapproved pharmacy so I will need to transfer everything to wallgreens which I really dont like  put them in the same barrel with wally world. One of my meds copay has shot to eighty dollars  wonder how they expect me to pay that? I thought obama care was supposed to help. Oh well  it will either work or it wont  I dont have time to worry about it  have too much knitting to do.
> 
> Oops  five oclock  I had best get moving.
> 
> ...


Cindi told me that one of Mom's meds has gone up to $198 a month and one other one went up to 179 a month. the other 5 or only $8 or 4 dollars each.. she has to have these but what are we to do? I researched during the sign up time and could not find any that covered all her meds. So we are stuck with Anthem Blue Cross.. and it is horrible.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


I feel for you Marianne. My DH is in somewhat of a similar dilemma with an irregular heart beat that required him to spend a week in hospital late last summer. They were about to administer electro-shock therapy to regulate the heart beat but discovered a blood clot in the heart and were unable to proceed. So now he is on warfarin (generic for Coumadin) to dissolve the clot and theoretically to prevent it from happening again--the clot was assumed to have been caused by the ongoing undiagnosed atrial fibrillation--and the cardiologist thinks it best to treat the (potential) symptons rather than attempt to cure it!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Is it cheating to put my pedometer on my sleeve when I knit? It is activity, right? :shock: :?:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ask4j, I have a pedometer that goes with a nintendo ds, and it has a very tight clip for holding on to things, I have it attached to the wrist of my light (worn) flannel top and it's just holding on fine. At the end of the day when I am going to bed, I download the info to the game on the nintendo and it keeps track of what I've been doing so I can have a solid reminder of my days. love it, the game is called, Personal Trainer Walking.
> Angora, love the hat, lovely colors.


I've seen that game, wondered if it was any good. I have the Wii in my room now, have a 29" tv also.. was really surprised when Daniel got here last night he brought a cable and hooked it in to my lap top, now I have a 29" monitor!!!!! Don't need glasses to read patterns or the KTP anymore :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gingerwitch, so great to see you, hope you have been well. 

Julie, adorable picture. lol, the hat's so cute, so is the "planking" GD.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

will check this out -- everyone uses the iPads or tablets in my family (I'm just a beginner) so will see if this will make a good Christmas gift...thanks for sharing.


NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I too love my Evernote, haven't seen the pen though, will have to check that out.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j, I have a pedometer that goes with a nintendo ds, and it has a very tight clip for holding on to things, I have it attached to the wrist of my light (worn) flannel top and it's just holding on fine. At the end of the day when I am going to bed, I download the info to the game on the nintendo and it keeps track of what I've been doing so I can have a solid reminder of my days. love it, the game is called, Personal Trainer Walking.
> ...


That's awesome! definitely makes reading things much easier I'm sure. 
It really doesn't do a lot other than tracking your steps and keeping you motivated, I got mine at game stop for $14 Amazon also has it, Walmart wanted $40 and I wasn't about to pay that for it. It does come with 2 of the pedometers and you can track several people on the one game so it's a lot of fun for family members.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne good reading your posts. Know you and yours are in my prayers continually.

Hate dealing with insurance. Am fortunate I have pretty good coverage but they too change what tier coverage meds are on from time to time and this year deductible has gone up again. DH says we should move to Canada or Australia for the health care. Like that would ever happen.

Last week I was complaining about my IE constantly dropping, Wanted to report that I changed to google chrome and problem has pretty much vanished.

Also mentioned I think it was last week and posted picture of new needles for weaving in yarn. Sam asked that I let you know how they worked. One word...GREAT! No more fighting to thread the needles. They are by Pony Needles and are called wool needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gingerwitch, so great to see you, hope you have been well.
> 
> Julie, adorable picture. lol, the hat's so cute, so is the "planking" GD.


Her Daddy and she used to go tramping in the hills before he got overtook by the arthritis! I don't think planking is popular any more! Thanks for the compliment- I was working from a design for a baby- and obviously she was by then not so tiny!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My doctor started me on a small dose of Atenolol and it worked well from the very beginning and am still on the same dose 10 years later. I have cut out a lot of sodium and try to cook according to the DASH diet plan. My sister in law had a devil of a time getting her meds worked out so I guess I'm lucky that this worked for me so quickly - plus it's a generic and pretty cheap...good combination!



Pontuf said:


> Well t looks as if I will be going on meds for high blood pressure. I am not on any meds, never had any but birth control but nothing now. Turning 60 has not been a cakewalk.
> We can't get my blood pressure down and not sure why. I'm not overweight and up until a few years ago I had low pressure. But my Mom had this problem so guess it's in my genes.
> My mom had serious problems with her BP meds. I hope I don't.
> My question to you all is this. Are there certain BP meds that you or DH have had problem and could not take? Any brand that was just great?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I got mine for christmas, when I told the children that is what I wanted I wasn't sure if I would get it.



RookieRetiree said:


> will check this out -- everyone uses the iPads or tablets in my family (I'm just a beginner) so will see if this will make a good Christmas gift...thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like that idea!!!


Poledra65 said:


> Is it cheating to put my pedometer on my sleeve when I knit? It is activity, right? :shock: :?:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad that both she and you are doing better ---- keep it up and as far as the worrying - if you do find a way, I agree -- patent it! I've found that keeping the brain busy - crossword puzzles, knitting, reading, etc. all help to keep the "mad monkey brain" from occurring.


pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Pontuf and KateB. I am so relieved that she is doing better and acting more like her old self.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gingerwitch, so great to see you, hope you have been well.
> 
> Julie, adorable picture. lol, the hat's so cute, so is the "planking" GD.


Thanks Poledra, I'm hanging in there. With all this talk of shingles, it makes me think I should go get the shot and also a flu shot which I have yet to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The hats and you look lovely --- sure do set off your great eyes!! I have good intentions to sit down next week with Dorowil's Magic Loop tutorials to try it out for the first time!!



Angora1 said:


> Here are my hats I did in Darowil's Magic Loop Class.
> 
> I thought I knew Magic Loop but I learned to understand it more so that now I won't need to review it on You Tube each time. Thank you Darowil.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No wonder that's one of your favorites - looks like it's her favorite too. I don't get the "planking" thing.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Gingerwitch....I have to check the map to see where you are compared to where we'll be for our family reunion at the Deep Canyon Ranch near Bend, OR next June.



gingerwitch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I had forgotten that you have a Corgi....met my brother's Corgi when I was in FL --- her name is Dharma and just a doll....a little on the overweight side so waddles when she walks...cute and very adoring companion.



Lurker 2 said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No wonder that's one of your favorites - looks like it's her favorite too. I don't get the "planking" thing.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It was a craze on the internet for a while- you had to photograph yourself rigid against or beside something- often they chose really dangerous poses- and it was all a bit risky and frowned upon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great hats Angora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Poledra and Gwenie. Guess I won't want to wear mine at the same time as my son. :shock: Not sure how he would feel about matching mother and son hats. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Hey, we have that in common. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had forgotten that you have a Corgi....met my brother's Corgi when I was in FL --- her name is Dharma and just a doll....a little on the overweight side so waddles when she walks...cute and very adoring companion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ringo was my avatar a while back- in his favourite pose- sitting up or 'begging' as we know it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember the teens doing it in our downtown Chicago parks and museum area -- just looked dangerous and uncomfortable to me....guess it's up there with # of people in a phone booth (what's that?) or swallowing goldfish as strange fads!



Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder that's one of your favorites - looks like it's her favorite too. I don't get the "planking" thing.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Great hats Angora.
> ...


possibly when he was a lot younger, he might have! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have to tell you that one of my best friends in Ohio has come down with the shingles on her head. It is headed for her eye and ear. I'm quite afraid for her. She said it started with the worst headache she has ever had and she was starting to wonder if she had a brain tumor and then got the rash. She said her husband got the shingles vaccine but she had put it off. I hope she will be ok. I was in my early 60's when I had it and it hit me hard because of being older, the doctor said that not me. I thought I was still young. My friend is in her late 70's and has had cancer twice. She's had the rash 3 days now so it's just the beginning. My siege lasted 2 months. I pray it won't be as long for her and won't get in the eye or ear. I don't like vaccines, but this is one I got as I don't ever want to get the shingles a second time. FIL and aunt had it twice.
> ...


I couldn't keep food down for 2 weeks. Sick for 2 months. It really hit me hard and now I have nerve damage and pain from the left toe up to the chest and ALL the way around the chest shooting pain. Even once with the post-herpetic neuralgia I got sick for 2 months again I swore I had the shingles again but it was just the nerve damage and no rash. Your friends were so lucky and I envy them. What they had is what I thought the shingles was. I told the doctor I didn't need pain medication and was I wrong. I also thought it only lasted a week. Each person must be different. I wouldn't wish what I had on anyone and I was totally alone most of the time as we had a guest musician staying with us and DH and he were recording when he wasn't teaching so from 7am till 11:30 - midnight I was alone. Once I was so hungry I asked DIL and son to get me some soup but sadly I couldn't even keep that down and that was the second week. I must have had a severe case?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Right Again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice memories of those times long gone.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It was Medco and I think it is now Express Scripts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I had forgotten that you have a Corgi....met my brother's Corgi when I was in FL --- her name is Dharma and just a doll....a little on the overweight side so waddles when she walks...cute and very adoring companion.
> ...


How cute and he looks like he has a very sturdy carriage for sitting up and begging.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome back, Gingerwitch....I have to check the map to see where you are compared to where we'll be for our family reunion at the Deep Canyon Ranch near Bend, OR next June.
> 
> Bend is about a 5 hour drive from the coast over the Cascades. We love the drive and the gorgeous mountain scenery over there; the high desert is such a refreshing change from all the fecundity in our neck of the woods!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Also as a Cardigan Corgi he has a long strong tail with which to balance!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ringo is a doll!

Okay--I got a couple of quick shots of the ruffled mitts--not the best but I hope it gives you an idea. I have this one typed up, if anyone is interested in test knitting...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Rookie. I 'll add it to my list.

Pontuf

quote=RookieRetiree]My doctor started me on a small dose of Atenolol and it worked well from the very beginning and am still on the same dose 10 years later. I have cut out a lot of sodium and try to cook according to the DASH diet plan. My sister in law had a devil of a time getting her meds worked out so I guess I'm lucky that this worked for me so quickly - plus it's a generic and pretty cheap...good combination!



Pontuf said:


> Well t looks as if I will be going on meds for high blood pressure. I am not on any meds, never had any but birth control but nothing now. Turning 60 has not been a cakewalk.
> We can't get my blood pressure down and not sure why. I'm not overweight and up until a few years ago I had low pressure. But my Mom had this problem so guess it's in my genes.
> My mom had serious problems with her BP meds. I hope I don't.
> My question to you all is this. Are there certain BP meds that you or DH have had problem and could not take? Any brand that was just great?


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ringo is a doll!
> 
> Okay--I got a couple of quick shots of the ruffled mitts--not the best but I hope it gives you an idea. I have this one typed up, if anyone is interested in test knitting...


We think he is rather a darling- loves people!
Your mittens are gorgeous.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ringo is such a sweetheart. So darling

Pontuf

.


Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I had forgotten that you have a Corgi....met my brother's Corgi when I was in FL --- her name is Dharma and just a doll....a little on the overweight side so waddles when she walks...cute and very adoring companion.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely! Has quite a victorian feel to it.


Sorlenna said:


> Ringo is a doll!
> 
> Okay--I got a couple of quick shots of the ruffled mitts--not the best but I hope it gives you an idea. I have this one typed up, if anyone is interested in test knitting...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Ringo is a doll!
> ...


Thank you so much! DD has always been fond of corgis, too.



Gweniepooh said:


> That is lovely! Has quite a victorian feel to it.


I am glad you think so--I was hoping for that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, pontuf!



Pontuf said:


> Ringo is such a sweetheart. So darling
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Pammie

Pontuf



pammie1234 said:


> It was Medco and I think it is now Express Scripts.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So pretty

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> Ringo is a doll!
> 
> Okay--I got a couple of quick shots of the ruffled mitts--not the best but I hope it gives you an idea. I have this one typed up, if anyone is interested in test knitting...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ringo is a doll!
> 
> Okay--I got a couple of quick shots of the ruffled mitts--not the best but I hope it gives you an idea. I have this one typed up, if anyone is interested in test knitting...


Absolutely gorgeous, very well done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe kate - sounds yummy.

sam



KateB said:


> This recipe came in my e-mail this morning from a company over here called Lakeland who sell all kinds of great kitchen stuff. It's hardly low calorie so I won't be trying it just now, but it does sound lovely!
> 
> Sticky Gingerbread Pudding with Toffee Sauce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just out of interest, my current waterfall top- that I have adjusted to finer needles- because the yarn is very fine in places- I am doing garter stitch on 6.5mm, the piece I am 'frogging' was knit on 4mm- as suggested on the ball band- I think it does not show the yarn to advantage at all- but down-sizing Designer's pattern will mean it is slower to knit- but should snag less easily!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you lots of healing energy pat - hope the knee is soon as good as new. hope you hear from you in the coming week also.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, and thanks again for hosting the tea party for this weekend. I love the apple custard recipe and will try it soon. It has been very cold here in So. Cal. my DH went out yesterday morning to the gym and he said the temp was 32 degrees...good thing I stayed in. My knee is healing well and today the physical therapist comes to my home for a second session of torture. The torture is a necessary evil and it really isn't so bad. Have a wonderful week and a good doc's vsist.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just my opinion but I'd go with what showcases the yarn best. As I was advised...don't worry about the time it takes but enjoy it.



Lurker 2 said:


> Just out of interest, my current waterfall top- that I have adjusted to finer needles- because the yarn is very fine in places- I am doing garter stitch on 6.5mm, the piece I am 'frogging' was knit on 4mm- as suggested on the ball band- I think it does not show the yarn to advantage at all- but down-sizing Designer's pattern will mean it is slower to knit- but should snag less easily!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just out of interest, my current waterfall top- that I have adjusted to finer needles- because the yarn is very fine in places- I am doing garter stitch on 6.5mm, the piece I am 'frogging' was knit on 4mm- as suggested on the ball band- I think it does not show the yarn to advantage at all- but down-sizing Designer's pattern will mean it is slower to knit- but should snag less easily!


It looks good Julie -- I think it is working up really well. interesting yarn. Are you going to put another color in it? I think you are right - that size needle is working really well.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The physical therapist just left and now I'll ice my knee and hopefully take a siesta. It is cold here in So. Cal ...I know, I know it's nt as bad as other places but for us to hit 31 degrees is almost uheard of. Have a great week!


thewren said:


> sending you lots of healing energy pat - hope the knee is soon as good as new. hope you hear from you in the coming week also.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

before i go back to page nine and continue catching just wanted to say hi. slept late - then decided to take a shower - had a trickle of water with my head full of suds. lol evidently someone had left the upstairs bathroom toilet running - really socked our water pressure (we have a well) - it eventually came back and i was able to finish my shower.

i was all dried - puffed - beard blown out - and i decided to cut my hair - just at the neck line - i do this free hand with an electric razor. but after i got it cut i thought the rest of it could stand to be cut so on went the 3/8 inch guard and off came the hair - i didn't realize i had let it get so long - there was quite a pile in the sink. however - i was covered in hair - yup - that meant another shower - just to rinse off - without getting my head wet. soooooo - after two hours of "primping" i think i am ready to face the world for another day.

had the door open while i was in the shower - my temperature guage outdoors read sixty-two degrees - it's dampish but i still left the door open until just a moment ago when i though it was feeling a little cool in here. but the fresh air was nice blowing through the house. more rain and cooler temps tomorrow.

off to get a glass of oj and then to catch up.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the most god awful bedspread i have ever seen - i didn't realize just how bad it looked - think heidi picked it up at goodwill. but since i am not the only one that uses my bed i can't have anything good on it so will just put up with this. lol

thanks for posting this ask4j - i was just getting ready to do it when i saw that you had done it for me.

sam



Ask4j said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the photo of Sam's Wingspan? I gather it is not on this week's Tea Party. The potato soup sounds right up my alley and nice that it isn't as high in fat/calories as the one I have. Love soup on a cold winter's night. I have finished the back of an open cardigan/jacket and will be starting one of the fronts tomorrow. This time, I am knitting it two inches longer. The tops one wears are so much longer than they were a few years ago and I don't like them to be showing beneath the bottoms of sweaters. Guess I'm just "old fashioned". Glad that Pammie's mother is doing better. Good news is always wonderful to read.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are too kind flyty1n - it was a fun knit made marvelous because of the yarn - it took on a life of it's own - just flowed through my fingers.

sam



flyty1n said:


> No wonder the wingspan is so glorious..the yarn is half silk which shines so beautifully. I think your knitting is exquisite.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is the most god awful bedspread i have ever seen - i didn't realize just how bad it looked - think heidi picked it up at goodwill. but since i am not the only one that uses my bed i can't have anything good on it so will just put up with this. lol
> 
> sam


Heh. I was sitting here thinking, "Bedspread? What bedspread?" All I saw was that lovely shawl!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how does one get a hold of stevenb and where is his shop.

sam



Ask4j said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

The sun is out so I must do likewise. I'll catch up with you all later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, that yarn looks so soft & comfy! It will be a great Waterfall!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks caron - i did this with the yarn on my wingspan - worked beautifully. using it again on the scarf i am knitting with super bulky yarn and it works really well - i am so glad i found out how to do this.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie -so glad your Mom is doing better. Have a wonderful visit on Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ringo is a doll!
> 
> Okay--I got a couple of quick shots of the ruffled mitts--not the best but I hope it gives you an idea. I have this one typed up, if anyone is interested in test knitting...


Ooh, I love love those! So pretty and feminine. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will absolutely check with wally work jonibee - i have to keep to the list of pharmacies that my insurance company had "approved" and the only two in defiance are wallgreens and wally world. i plan on giving them each a list of my drugs and see who comes up the cheapest.

thanks for the update on wally world - i was not aware of that.

sam



jonibee said:


> What about Walmart for the prescriptions..a 30 day supply if on their list is $4.00 and a 90 day supply if on their list is $10.00. You can go to their site and see what meds are covered. I would check around to see what place can offer you the lowest price ...Some drug companies will help out if you can't afford the price..ask your doctor about this...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Ok, I'm stupid... still do not understand what it is about...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending prayers and healing energy to ben marianne - the screen might solve all his problems.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Just had a short phone call from my DIL, Ben is in the ER another blood clot again made it to his lungs. They are talking about putting a screen in his Femoral artery. Evidently she called during the night and talked with C, she said she tried to wake me but the meds really knock me out. I cannot go over as I am not allowed to be out in general public as yet due to the transplant, (they do not want me to get any type of infection) Doctor said he was lucky that he heeded the warning signs with the bad pain in his legs and in his shoulder and got to the ER so quickly, but was told next time to call for an ambulance or have someone else drive him, too dangerous for him and others to drive if suspect he has a clot again.
> Will keep posted as I learn more.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers,
> M.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you again sandiego - hope you keep coming back - we'd love to have you sit a spell with us and enjoy a cuppa.

sam



Sandiego said:


> Hello and good morning to all!!!! I thought I would check in again this morning as I checked in on page 2 yesterday. Yesterday was 64 here and I just let our dog out and it is blistering cold. It is to be in the 30s today and it feels like it. The wind is blowing ad howling. I hope all stays warm and healthy. I too need to get the flu shot. I am hearing more people who are getting the flu. Bless your heart For taking Jazz in. The pup will be a great companion. Marianne818, your Ben and family are in my prayers. Pat torture therapy will help your knee heal. Hope all to be safe and healthy this weekend. Have a great weekend all! ;0)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest, my current waterfall top- that I have adjusted to finer needles- because the yarn is very fine in places- I am doing garter stitch on 6.5mm, the piece I am 'frogging' was knit on 4mm- as suggested on the ball band- I think it does not show the yarn to advantage at all- but down-sizing Designer's pattern will mean it is slower to knit- but should snag less easily!
> ...


I have a gold yarn I am wondering about- and various other colours- but they are bamboo/wool mix, and I would prefer not to mix the yarn types too much- It is my intention to check out the Emporium on Tuesday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm looking at your avatar rookieretiree trying to figure out which one is you - all the women look the same age.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Many prayers....hope they can prevent this from happening again.
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that is the most god awful bedspread i have ever seen - i didn't realize just how bad it looked - think heidi picked it up at goodwill. but since i am not the only one that uses my bed i can't have anything good on it so will just put up with this. lol
> ...


Had to think twice there too- Sam of course knew what it was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, that yarn looks so soft & comfy! It will be a great Waterfall!


It also drapes very nicely- especially when loosely knit!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

uncm65 - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we always have hot tea brewing and plenty of room at the table so do stop by real soon - we would love to have you - it makes great conversations when we have lots of people joining in.

do no be afraid of the wingspan pattern. if you can knit you can make it. short rows are so easy - and that is all it is. you will be done in no time.

sam



uncrn65 said:


> To Sam, I hope that you get your meds "mess" worked out. Things are really getting worse in the medical/medication world. I love your wingspan! I have down loaded the pattern but am afraid to start it. Someday I hope that I will knit as well as you. Take care and HAPPY KNITTING. Keep the WW recipes coming!
> 
> Sunshine and hugs from NC


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks caron - i did this with the yarn on my wingspan - worked beautifully. using it again on the scarf i am knitting with super bulky yarn and it works really well - i am so glad i found out how to do this.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I was reading the wingspan pattern and it initially saying to use sock/fingering weight. What was the wt of the yarn you used. I love the warm feel it exudes



Never mind...found it on ravelry as a dk


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party bev - so glad that you stopped by for a cuppa - we hope you plan on stopping by as often as you can - we always have fresh tea under the cosy and plenty of room at the table. it just makes great conversation when we have so many different people adding to it. we are going to be looking for you again real soon.

sam



BevBaudo said:


> 5mmdpns: what is the picture you use where your name appears? It is so beautiful! I could just see it done in needlepoint!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


No, you are not stupid, it's probably called something different in your neck of the woods. 
It is a little device that keeps track of your steps when walking, it counts movement, you can cheat and just shake it, but it's used when walking, hiking, running, or just daily at work to see how much time you spend moving around as opposed to sitting still.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Comes from the latin or Greek word for foot. [forget which and my dictionary does not give me roots]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks five - i'm thinking they still have some from the batch of a hundred (each) pages i copied for them not so long ago - they were power ranger pictures - you would have thought they were getting gold bars they were so excited. i will book mark these for sure - thanks again.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, this was posted on another forum here and thought I would repost it here. I was not sure if you would catch that forum. I know your grands like to color, and perhaps there are others who have young kids around who like to color too. Zoe
> http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/coloring-pages


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kittyknit - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by and joined in the conversation. we so hope you had a good time and will join us again real soon - we always have fresh tea under the cosy and lots or room at the table. we'll be looking for you.

there will be some belt tightening here also - actually i should say they will be a tightening of my yarn budget. lol

sam



kittyknit said:


> Speaking of ins...ours went up $223/mo and they already took out $815/mo, so....tighting the belt even more. Stopped the satellite Dish, found a cheaper grocery store (cost + 10%, better than Kroger).
> Your recipes look really good; especially the apple custard. Love custard anything!
> Keep your head up, hangin' in there and kickin' it. Somehow we'll all make it...God bless you... :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is the most god awful bedspread i have ever seen - i didn't realize just how bad it looked - think heidi picked it up at goodwill. but since i am not the only one that uses my bed i can't have anything good on it so will just put up with this. lol
> 
> Actually I was admiring the spread when I checked out your wingspan,Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a pain in the butt marilyn - all my meds are monthly - they never change - we'll see what they do with that. hopefully dr b will set them straight.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Have been working with my insurance and pharmacy today. All of a sudden my insurance pemium has quadruppled and some of my meds copays have about skyrocketed out of my reach in price. Will not worry about it until Monday though  and then will talk to a couple of people at the state level and see what is happening  I sent in all the papers that they asked for. Have a doctors appointment Monday afternoon to discuss my drugs. I had been using cvs pharmacy  it came not ups but the other one  which will not pop into my mind. Evidently for some reason it has become a nonapproved pharmacy so I will need to transfer everything to wallgreens which I really dont like  put them in the same barrel with wally world. One of my meds copay has shot to eighty dollars  wonder how they expect me to pay that? I thought obama care was supposed to help. Oh well  it will either work or it wont  I dont have time to worry about it  have too much knitting to do.
> 
> Oops  five oclock  I had best get moving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have the soup on and the dough rising--it smells good already! Or maybe I'm just happy to smell something and feel hungry again. :shock: Either way, I'm looking forward to supper in a bit!

Sam, have you looked at the lace version of the wingspan? I have the original, the lace, and the crochet versions saved--can't make up my mind which one I want to do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going over to oldest DD to celebrate middle GD's birthday. Will check in later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here you go Sam and whomever wants to contact them....I'm on their email listing, but haven't purchased anything from there.

http://stevenbe.com/



thewren said:


> and how does one get a hold of stevenb and where is his shop.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam,

This is a shawl I made with Mirasol yarn. It didn't have the silk in it but is wonderfully soft and beautiful to work with. The pattern is called Highland Fling. I have it in a book but it is available on Ravelry for $6.00. It is fun to knit--the border is knit at the same time as the shawl.

I have done three wingspans--easy knitting in front of the TV. I think I might try the lacy one next time--when you do your workshop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does one really need java? i would delete it if it wasn't necessary.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > On the ABC News this morning they said that hackers have hacked into Java. They are telling everyone to remove Java from their computers. I checked our desk computer to see if it was in there and it was. I didn't even know it was there. So if you have the program Java in your computer you should remove it. I don't think it's in my iPad but I"ll ask DH when he wakes up. Did anyone else see this on the news or online?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know that - i have no cool place to keep them - they spoil too quickly if i leave them in the cupboard so i keep them in the vegetable bin in my fridge. maybe i need to come up with another storage idea.

sam



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here you can buy "baking potatoes" - i have some generic potatoes in the fridge that i bake - put enough butter and sour cream on them and who knows the difference. lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you do that?

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I received a food scale as a Christmas present and can no translate all the wonderful UK, AUS, NZ and other recipes/receipts that are shared on this site.
> ...


I love my scale, bought for the kitchen, but have used it so far much more for yarn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks poledra - will have to see if heidi has some bananas that need used up.



Poledra65 said:


> Banana Nut Bread
> 
> makes 1 loaf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

firstly diane - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad to see you and have you join in our conversation - we also hope you will return as often as time allows - we always have plenty of hot tea and room at the table - we get so much more by having lots of people join in our conversations.

secondly - thanks for the info on wally world - i did not know they had an online pharmacy which i will definitely look into. i much prefer having my drugs come to me instead of my having to go get them. much less hassle and one less place to run to when doing errands. i wonder - is the copay the same or more when you get a ninety day supply rather than a thirty day supply.

sam



dianejohnson said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > All of a sudden my insurance pemium has quadruppled and some of my meds copays have about skyrocketed out of my reach in price.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karen - good to see you - is that your horse in your avatar - beautiful animal. i keep trying to get heidi to allow me to get another horse. would give me something to do - i loved taking care of bullseye - our horse we had put down several years ago.

the bane of having a live tree are the needles - one time we had our tree in the family room (we had a trilevel - fm was downstairs) and we also had shag carpeting. i don't think we ever got them all out. too funny - now. after that we used to wrap it in a big sheet before we carried it outside.

hope to see you again real soon.

sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Trying to get the front room cleaned up too. Those pine needles will be around till June.
> Great recipes, however, lettuce is on my diet for a while.
> Good luck with the insurance issues, can relate.
> Karen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there any place in arizona that is really warm this time of year joy - hope you have a great time - don't forget your computer so you can keep up with us and we can hear about what you are doing in az.

sam

Have to get back to cleaning, washing, packing, etc. We leave on Monday for our annual three months in AZ. Lots to do to get ready.

WI Joy[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

by all means poledra - why didn't i think of that.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Is it cheating to put my pedometer on my sleeve when I knit? It is activity, right? :shock: :?:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Finally home, had a good but tiring day. Bought some yarn for stash (30 percent off). We ate at Biaggis (an Italian restaurant) I got salmon n shrimp with risotto asparagus & a lemon basil sauce. mom got a turbot fillet stuffed with lobster n crab & roasted aasparagus we shared and both were wonderful. she and another friend that was with shared a half ceased salad that looked wonderful and had enough garlic I could smell it! 

DH is sleeping, gave the girls bones and I'm going catch up on posts n then frog the 28 row scarf messed up and quite figure it out to fix....so frogging it. 
prayers n hugs for all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow gingerwitch - so good to see you - it has been far too long - i really hope we will see more of you in the future - we all miss your imput - and with spring coming we will all have lots of questions on plants. at least i will.

i do have medicare - and an insurance plan through aarp - which has always been a good plan. for some reason it really went up this year. isn't you met advantage plan in addition to anyother insurance you have and medicare? it is something to look into though - thanks for the sugestion.

hope you have been well. do please join us real soon.

sam



gingerwitch said:


> Hi everyone!
> Finding myself with enough time on my hands to enjoy lurking around the tea party for a change, and am glad to see so many old faces as well as new! Much water under the bridge since I last checked in so I think it will take some time to catch up.
> Sam, your insurance situation intrigued me (well, I think you and some others are aware of my position on health care and I'm not going into that). I do have a question for you and please don't take offense if I'm overstepping. Are you on Medicare? With your health situation, regardless of age, you might qualify and those outrageous copays would no longer apply. For example, my husband has a MedAdvantage plan that costs just $143 a month and prescrip. copays are $5 apiece. The charges can change from year to year but fluctuate very little in actuality.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will pay for the drugs regardless of where i get them - but using their preferred pharmacies is the way to get the best price. i have always gotten my drugs through the mail and will try to do it that way again.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, does your insurance offer mail-in pharmacy? I get 3 months supply at one time for a very good price. I am trying out an inhaler that was $25 co-pay. If that is the one I will be using, I will then send it in to the online pharmacy. I will be interested to see its cost.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful hats daralene - beautiful model as always.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Here are my hats I did in Darowil's Magic Loop Class.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we would definitely want a picture of you walking on your hands poledra.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Not if you walk on your hands...LOL
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news marianne - keeping the healing energy flowing to him.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too cute myfanwy - how could one refuse that pose.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are beautiful sorlenna - great job.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Ringo is a doll!
> 
> Okay--I got a couple of quick shots of the ruffled mitts--not the best but I hope it gives you an idea. I have this one typed up, if anyone is interested in test knitting...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice myfanwy - anxious to see the finished project - and i know from experience - smaller needles take forever but i do like the finished project.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just out of interest, my current waterfall top- that I have adjusted to finer needles- because the yarn is very fine in places- I am doing garter stitch on 6.5mm, the piece I am 'frogging' was knit on 4mm- as suggested on the ball band- I think it does not show the yarn to advantage at all- but down-sizing Designer's pattern will mean it is slower to knit- but should snag less easily!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what i was hoping for - thanks sorlenna.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that is the most god awful bedspread i have ever seen - i didn't realize just how bad it looked - think heidi picked it up at goodwill. but since i am not the only one that uses my bed i can't have anything good on it so will just put up with this. lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i think one could use any yarn they wanted to do the wingspan - one of the women i was talking to about her wingspan co more than the 90 original sts which of course would make it longer. it would all depend on needle size and yarn type and of course what you wanted when finished. i would like to try one with twice the number of sts but would probably move the traveling marker five sts instead of three. i just think this is such a great pattern to play with - the next one i do i am going to put a picot every fourth row like the picot dishrag pattern i have shared with a lot of you.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I was reading the wingspan pattern and it initially saying to use sock/fingering weight. What was the wt of the yarn you used. I love the warm feel it exudes
> 
> Never mind...found it on ravelry as a dk


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the goal is at least 10,000 steps a day for good health.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy - i think it was just seeing the wingspan against it - it's really not so bad - and as i said - it is a good one to have when kickory, puff and survivor all see to feel the bed is theirs. it washes easily and the dryer takes out the extra hair. lol

sam



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that is the most god awful bedspread i have ever seen - i didn't realize just how bad it looked - think heidi picked it up at goodwill. but since i am not the only one that uses my bed i can't have anything good on it so will just put up with this. lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know there was a lace version - wow - that sounds like a fun knit.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have the soup on and the dough rising--it smells good already! Or maybe I'm just happy to smell something and feel hungry again. :shock: Either way, I'm looking forward to supper in a bit!
> 
> Sam, have you looked at the lace version of the wingspan? I have the original, the lace, and the crochet versions saved--can't make up my mind which one I want to do!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, would you post the picot dishcloth? I'm not sure I remember it.

Getting colder as night approaches. I think it is supposed to be cold for a few days. Most of you would think this is warm weather, but to Texans, it is cold!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a field trip that would be. thanks rookie.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here you go Sam and whomever wants to contact them....I'm on their email listing, but haven't purchased anything from there.
> 
> http://stevenbe.com/
> 
> Or you could contact our local StevenBe. He has everything, yarn, personality and very friendly service. I'm calling him/his store (he's a busy person) tomorrow, make that today, couldn't sleep again.


[/quote][/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice purl2diva - and a great color.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> 
> This is a shawl I made with Mirasol yarn. It didn't have the silk in it but is wonderfully soft and beautiful to work with. The pattern is called Highland Fling. I have it in a book but it is available on Ravelry for $6.00. It is fun to knit--the border is knit at the same time as the shawl.
> 
> I have done three wingspans--easy knitting in front of the TV. I think I might try the lacy one next time--when you do your workshop.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree --- Minneapolis would be a great place to go to in the summer.



thewren said:


> what a field trip that would be. thanks rookie.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, would you post the picot dishcloth? I'm not sure I remember it.
> 
> Getting colder as night approaches. I think it is supposed to be cold for a few days. Most of you would think this is warm weather, but to Texans, it is cold!


http://foothillsofthegreatsmokymountains.blogspot.ca/2007/08/lacy-picot-swirl-cloth.html
There are two different cast on stitch numbers and some very minor differences between the blue one and the pink one. :wink:

Got the 007 on the tv. GoldenEye with Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean, and Isabella Scorupco. I have seen it before, but, you know, a girl has to do something on Saturday night!!! lol

hmmmmph! the only day of the winter when I close the big garage door is the day the ice storm/blizzard hits and freezes the door to the ground!! shovels and a crowbar was needed to get the van out, (in case I needed to drive parents to somewhere or I needed to go to them.) I did put on my winter snow boots and stuff, still.......hahaha, it is life in the north in the winter!!! The roads are all re-opened for now, but there is still more snow coming! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the menu sounds wonderful - do wish we had a restaurant here that did such great dishes.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Finally home, had a good but tiring day. Bought some yarn for stash (30 percent off). We ate at Biaggis (an Italian restaurant) I got salmon n shrimp with risotto asparagus & a lemon basil sauce. mom got a turbot fillet stuffed with lobster n crab & roasted aasparagus we shared and both were wonderful. she and another friend that was with shared a half ceased salad that looked wonderful and had enough garlic I could smell it!
> 
> DH is sleeping, gave the girls bones and I'm going catch up on posts n then frog the 28 row scarf messed up and quite figure it out to fix....so frogging it.
> prayers n hugs for all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - here is the url.

sam

Copyright © 2007 Toni in the Foothills of the Great Smoky Mountains, All Rights Reserved

Questions?mailto:[email protected]
http://www.foothillsofthegreatsmokymountains.blogspot.com/



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, would you post the picot dishcloth? I'm not sure I remember it.
> 
> Getting colder as night approaches. I think it is supposed to be cold for a few days. Most of you would think this is warm weather, but to Texans, it is cold!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only difference five is the size - the one i gave is the larger. otherwise they are the same.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, would you post the picot dishcloth? I'm not sure I remember it.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, would you post the picot dishcloth? I'm not sure I remember it.
> ...


Thanks, Zoe!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, too, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally have reached the end - my butt is getting tired - lol - what butt - there is no butt - but what ever it is it is tired. lol

reminds me - i have a picot dishcloth on the needles somewhere - i have done so many i don't use the patten anymore. they are a fun knit.

sam

think i will work on my scarf for a while - be back later.

sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow gingerwitch - so good to see you - it has been far too long - i really hope we will see more of you in the future - we all miss your imput - and with spring coming we will all have lots of questions on plants. at least i will.
> 
> i do have medicare - and an insurance plan through aarp - which has always been a good plan. for some reason it really went up this year. isn't you met advantage plan in addition to anyother insurance you have and medicare? it is something to look into though - thanks for the sugestion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Purl2Diva that is beautiful. The edging really softens the angles too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We had crispy fried catfish that a neighbor had caught in the local deep water lake last summer Served it with potato salad, creamy salsa sauce, baked beans, and fruit for dinner tonight; but now the whole house smells like fried fish. It was delicious and reminded us of summer--it did get rather warm today. Sixty-some degrees and most of the snow is gone.

Had to turn off the furnace while we were working on the bathtub plumbing change-out. Had to remember to turn it back on after the sun went down. We should be warmer than typical for the next couple of days and then back to the snow and cold.

Got to finish my prep for teaching adult Bible study in the morning. May not bet back before tomorrow afternoon.

Rest well all of you north of the equator. Have a great afternoon, those of you in OZ andNZ. Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we would definitely want a picture of you walking on your hands poledra.
> 
> sam
> LOL!! Not a chance. lol


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > wow gingerwitch - so good to see you - it has been far too long - i really hope we will see more of you in the future - we all miss your imput - and with spring coming we will all have lots of questions on plants. at least i will.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back, Gingerwitch....I have to check the map to see where you are compared to where we'll be for our family reunion at the Deep Canyon Ranch near Bend, OR next June.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo was my avatar a while back- in his favourite pose- sitting up or 'begging' as we know it


oh, he is so adorable. I love Corgis...

**
Sorlenna - I love the ruffled mitts.

Well, I missed out on my walk today due to the rain. We had some brown-outs, very surprisingly. I was in the grocery store when the power went out for a minute or so; it wasn't storming, just raining. BUT the power came back on so I was able to finish my grocery run.

It was nice to sit on the couch and hear the rain on the roof.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The Ravens/Broncos playoff game was awesome! My Mavs are 20 points ahead of the Grizzlies. I'm also flipping to the Green Bay/San Francisco game. It is still cold and wet. Last time I took the dogs out, I think they may have actually done their business. Most of the time they just want to stay under the patio.

Going to see my mom tomorrow, so it will be late when I get back on. She didn't seem as good today as she was yesterday. I guess that is to be expected at her age. DD is going with me, and I am glad. I think it is important for her to see her GM as much as possible.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> Speaking of ins...ours went up $223/mo and they already took out $815/mo, so....tighting the belt even more.
> What a horrific increase!!! Everytime we get near to January, I always hold my breath to see which one of our insurance premiums will increase. Our auto insurance has an increase of $25 a month and I thought that was bad, but then I read your post! And Congress gave themselves a pay raise?!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> too cute myfanwy - how could one refuse that pose.
> 
> sam
> 
> He knows he is a clever boy when he sits up! As you say, who could resist!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very nice myfanwy - anxious to see the finished project - and i know from experience - smaller needles take forever but i do like the finished project.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


As Designer was saying, so much depends on your individual yarn. It will be interesting to see what I can find on Tuesday, for the contrast!


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

very nice indeed Angora.Sassy!!


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

If you can get the shot for shingles.do so.I had them once on my situpon,VERY PAINFUL.Worst was my Dr.nearly bust something laughing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringo was my avatar a while back- in his favourite pose- sitting up or 'begging' as we know it
> ...


I grew up always with a corgi, and had one when my children were growing up- they are good family dogs, IMHO.
Glad the rain was welcome- we could do with a little at the moment- my grass is really drying out- I do my pot plants every day, any way!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

marilyn skinner said:


> very nice indeed Angora.Sassy!!


Thank you marilyn and I agree with you about the shingles as you already know. How awful and rude to have your doctor laugh at you. Let him try it there, and if it moved forward I'll bet he wouldn't be laughing. I actually have a picture that I can't show as it would be considered obscene, but across my breast the shingles formed the word Mars. Mars, not Venus, but Mars. I wanted Venus, LOL....Go figure. I'd seen movies where someone was possessed and across their abdomen were the words Help Me. I'm amazed it didn't say that as I truly needed help. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm laughing now but not then. Even now I get stopped by the post shingles pain. You can find me alone in the house going Ow, Ow, Ow until it stops. Nothing to fool with. Still like being stabbed with knives.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Ringo is a doll!
> 
> Okay--I got a couple of quick shots of the ruffled mitts--not the best but I hope it gives you an idea. I have this one typed up, if anyone is interested in test knitting...


Love these. So feminine and yet so useful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just out of interest, my current waterfall top- that I have adjusted to finer needles- because the yarn is very fine in places- I am doing garter stitch on 6.5mm, the piece I am 'frogging' was knit on 4mm- as suggested on the ball band- I think it does not show the yarn to advantage at all- but down-sizing Designer's pattern will mean it is slower to knit- but should snag less easily!


Nice texture to the yarn. Looking forward to seeing it as it advances. Sorry you had to frog but glad you like it better now. Guess sometimes the yarn speaks to us and tell us to change. :roll: Talking yarn. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> before i go back to page nine and continue catching just wanted to say hi. slept late - then decided to take a shower - had a trickle of water with my head full of suds. lol evidently someone had left the upstairs bathroom toilet running - really socked our water pressure (we have a well) - it eventually came back and i was able to finish my shower.
> 
> i was all dried - puffed - beard blown out - and i decided to cut my hair - just at the neck line - i do this free hand with an electric razor. but after i got it cut i thought the rest of it could stand to be cut so on went the 3/8 inch guard and off came the hair - i didn't realize i had let it get so long - there was quite a pile in the sink. however - i was covered in hair - yup - that meant another shower - just to rinse off - without getting my head wet. soooooo - after two hours of "primping" i think i am ready to face the world for another day.
> 
> ...


Too cute Sam. Takes you longer than me, but then I don't have a beard to blow out, a well so that I run out of water pressure, or cut my own hair. Bravo to you. You finally made it and I'll bet it was worth all that effort and time. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that is the most god awful bedspread i have ever seen - i didn't realize just how bad it looked - think heidi picked it up at goodwill. but since i am not the only one that uses my bed i can't have anything good on it so will just put up with this. lol
> ...


Me too. Now I have to go back and look at the bedspread.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I just received this from a very good friend of mine and I thought I would pass this on to all of you. It had some graphics that wouldn't copy over to this so all you get are the words. Here they are:


I think this is the greatest and truest description
I've ever heard for a Friend.....

Friends.......They love you,
But they're not your lover.

They care for you,
But they're not from your family.

They're ready to share your pain,
But they're not your blood relation.

They are........FRIENDS! !!!!

A True friend...... .
Scolds like a DAD..
Cares like a MOM..
Teases like a SISTER..
Irritates like a BROTHER..
And finally loves you for YOU.

Send to all your good friends

Even me if I'm one of them.....

I just wanna say "I love my friends!"

The nicest place to be is in someone's THOUGHTS!
The safest place to be is in someone's PRAYERS!

And the best place to be is in ........... GOD'S HANDS!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Ok, checked it out and it looks like a really snuggly, warm flannel sheet/spread. It's not awful at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I just received this from a very good friend of mine and I thought I would pass this on to all of you. It had some graphics that wouldn't copy over to this so all you get are the words. Here they are:
> (See Sandy's post for all the words.)
> I just wanna say "I love my friends!"
> 
> ...


Very nice Sandy.

I might add that being a good friend means listening to the same stories over and over and still caring.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely be looking more closely at insurance plans when next fall rolls around - i will definitely be looking for someone to help me go through the insurance plans to pick the best one for me - until them i am stuck. it is doable - i will see what can be done about my expenses and then i am going to drop it and not worry about it. getting all het up about it won't change anything and just make me and those around me miserable and i'm not going to do that to me or to them.

sam

quote=jheiens]


thewren said:


> wow gingerwitch - so good to see you - it has been far too long - i really hope we will see more of you in the future - we all miss your imput - and with spring coming we will all have lots of questions on plants. at least i will.
> 
> i do have medicare - and an insurance plan through aarp - which has always been a good plan. for some reason it really went up this year. isn't you met advantage plan in addition to anyother insurance you have and medicare? it is something to look into though - thanks for the sugestion.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely be looking into that gingerwitch - most definitely -i had much better coverage when i lived in seattle than i do here in ohio even though living costs are less here - one would think the rest would all fall into line - guess not. it is my fault - i should have been more deligent - but the plan i had had worked well since i moved here and i just trusted that it would continue.

i'm really glad thinkg worked out gary - meds can put you in the poor house before you know it.

sam

and thank you for the kind words concerning my hosting - it means a lot. looking forward to seeing more of you in the coming year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i clean up pretty good - it just takes longer than it used to.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > before i go back to page nine and continue catching just wanted to say hi. slept late - then decided to take a shower - had a trickle of water with my head full of suds. lol evidently someone had left the upstairs bathroom toilet running - really socked our water pressure (we have a well) - it eventually came back and i was able to finish my shower.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely sandy - thanks for sharing.

sam



Sandy said:


> I just received this from a very good friend of mine and I thought I would pass this on to all of you. It had some graphics that wouldn't copy over to this so all you get are the words. Here they are:
> 
> I think this is the greatest and truest description
> I've ever heard for a Friend.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest, my current waterfall top- that I have adjusted to finer needles- because the yarn is very fine in places- I am doing garter stitch on 6.5mm, the piece I am 'frogging' was knit on 4mm- as suggested on the ball band- I think it does not show the yarn to advantage at all- but down-sizing Designer's pattern will mean it is slower to knit- but should snag less easily!
> ...


Thank you Angora, and for not minding my showing off, when I like something!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i clean up pretty good - it just takes longer than it used to.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A cool summer's evening here, 23C outside, 25C in, but with the door open,there is a pleasant breeze. Finally managed to snooze for a bit- so I am feeling a bit more human. [I get very exhausted during the hot days- it was a good day at church, I was invited to say the closing prayer- first time I have been asked actively to participate- everyone was very complimentary- but with Fale away I have been using only English for the last month, and did not have the confidence to use Samoan. Also it is a little scary the first time you are up front!]
Some of you are aware that I have had issues with mental health over the previous three decades. I was talking with someone at Lifeline, one recent night when unable to sleep, about how my diagnosis has been reassessed as post traumatic stress disorder, when he made a point that really took me aback. He pointed out that that is not a mental illness. Suddenly after all this time I am looking at myself with new eyes. There is a lot of frustration as well, all those lost years- on heavy meds, which led also to the criminal conviction I landed. This was a conundrum. Because in fact there is no offense in New Zealand for use of 'obscene language' but I have a criminal conviction for such. My explanation is that I fortunately had a sympathetic judge, who because I had changed my plea to guilty, also was determined to keep me out of prison. When I left court, the charge was actually 'mis-use of a telephone' but that has a maximum penalty of three years in the women's prison. By altering the charge for me, he has to have kept the plaintiff off my back. As this was the Department of Social Welfare, they actually had created a situation for me where it was virtually impossible to find work. They had also turned an already stressful situation into an almost unbearable one. My reputation overtook me and I ended up several times in hospital, when I first moved out here. To cut the long story short that recent conversation was like a light being switched on- it is up to me to be a WELL person, rather than wearing the old diagnosis. I still have to be compliant with the doctors, but the discharge from the Psychiatrist is no longer freaking me out. [the Psychiatrist had become more of a friend than I have achieved with any other- I nearly achieved that with a brilliant First Nations' lady from Denver, but Bush declared war on Sadam Hussein, and quite rightly she went home to family. The worst I have encountered was also American, a Freudian by persuasion, who told me he could diagnose a person in 15 minutes- I was horrified knowing how long it takes me to 'unfreeze' in these interviews] My next hurdle is to get my family to hear the new diagnosis. And not make the mistake of starting conversation with the ex, until I have worked through some of the anger that has surfaced against him. I found it very hard being in the same space with him when I was in Christchurch in November. But at this distance it is not a major problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

just found this gem on my facebook page


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha, I love it! I think the picture is from the time Pooh and Piglet were on the track of ... was it weasel, or something like that... 

Today is my favorite day too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, I love it! I think the picture is from the time Pooh and Piglet were on the track of ... was it weasel, or something like that...
> 
> Today is my favorite day too!


I think it is from 'Winnie the Pooh' I have only 'The House at Pooh Corner' but if memory serves me correctly they were hunting for a 'woozel'


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok, it might be right - woozel for weasel, I couldn't remember where the misspellingspell should be placed...

Love all [original, Miln's] Pooh stories...

Actually, I love it so much that after having... like maybe 5 different edditions in bulgarian and in russian I actually purchased from ebay an english eddition - last year - and read it...

And yes, you are right, it's a woozle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Ok, it might be right - woozel for weasel, I couldn't remember where the misspellingspell should be placed...
> 
> Love all [original, Miln's] Pooh stories...
> 
> ...


They are quite delightful stories but so sad that they caused so much distress for Christopher Robin himself. I recall reading somewhere that as a grown man he was quite bitter about being part of English whimsy.
How lovely to have the real books- I am sure the translations are good- but how hard to capture that elusive sense of humour!


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Marilyn, Can you use CostCo Pharmacy or Wall-Mart. Insurance RX co payments are really a nightmare from what I've been reading. This is the reason I'm stuck living in CA for I can't afford to leave my Kaiser Plan. My Sons want me to move to WA so I'm close to family but I can't afford to do that for I would have the Insurance nightmare that all of you are going through. Also, Medicare reimbursement is higher in the state of CA than WA.

By the way, does everyone know that CostCo Pharmacy's will fill pet medications. It is amazing the difference in $$s from the Vets cost. If you need to give your pets meds. call CostCo and see if they will filll it and what the cost will be.

Hope all works out for you on Monday.
Joann


Marilyn K. said:


> Have been working with my insurance and pharmacy today. All of a sudden my insurance pemium has quadruppled and some of my meds copays have about skyrocketed out of my reach in price. Will not worry about it until Monday though  and then will talk to a couple of people at the state level and see what is happening  I sent in all the papers that they asked for. Have a doctors appointment Monday afternoon to discuss my drugs. I had been using cvs pharmacy  it came not ups but the other one  which will not pop into my mind. Evidently for some reason it has become a nonapproved pharmacy so I will need to transfer everything to wallgreens which I really dont like  put them in the same barrel with wally world. One of my meds copay has shot to eighty dollars  wonder how they expect me to pay that? I thought obama care was supposed to help. Oh well  it will either work or it wont  I dont have time to worry about it  have too much knitting to do.
> 
> Oops  five oclock  I had best get moving.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


well that was an interesting article- a great claim to fame.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I just cant keep up .....KTP started last night and now up to 9 pages
> 
> I hope everyone has a good weekend and all health issues improve...no snow so far that the weather men predicted, but this is their 3 try so maybe third time lucky ..........but I hope not, where ever you are stay well and warm/cool whichever you need.Off to finish first sock of requested socks,maybe lunch first , breakfast was a long time ago :-D


You think youv'e got problems. I was up to date last night and now from 9 to 27 pages. An dit is actually time for bed.
We los thte cricket- and lost badly. So makes the 5 match series interesting as both games have thrashings, one victory each.

And tomorrow morning DD and SIL gets home after 4 months away (and we were away for the month before that so haven't seen her for 5 months). But it will mean giving back her rabbit! We have got rather fond of Pepper, and get a great deal of enjoyment out of watching her. My other DD has just excitedly told me it is only 10 hours to wait!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Hi everyone!
> Finding myself with enough time on my hands to enjoy lurking around the tea party for a change, and am glad to see so many old faces as well as new! Much water under the bridge since I last checked in so I think it will take some time to catch up.
> Sam, your insurance situation intrigued me (well, I think you and some others are aware of my position on health care and I'm not going into that). I do have a question for you and please don't take offense if I'm overstepping. Are you on Medicare? With your health situation, regardless of age, you might qualify and those outrageous copays would no longer apply. For example, my husband has a MedAdvantage plan that costs just $143 a month and prescrip. copays are $5 apiece. The charges can change from year to year but fluctuate very little in actuality.


Long time no see, Gingerwitch! Lovely to have you back.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great hats, Angora! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Reading all your posts about costs for medicines makes me appreciate our NHS (National Health Service) all the more. Whilst you're working you pay National Insurance, which is a percentage of your wage. We tend to complain about long waiting times to see a consultant, for operations, etc, but (in Scotland) our prescriptions are free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Reading all your posts about costs for medicines makes me appreciate our NHS (National Health Service) all the more. Whilst you're working you pay National Insurance, which is a percentage of your wage. We tend to complain about long waiting times to see a consultant, for operations, etc, but (in Scotland) our prescriptions are free.


Here we don't get free prescriptions any longer- not for decades- but I will be paying $5 per script- usually 3 months worth, for the first 20 prescriptions, there after we go onto the 'high user' rate for approximately 6 months and pay no more for that time. Our particular medical practice takes us both for consultations for free because we are over 65. This is however an exception, because the company is part of the Treaty Settlement for the Tainui Tribe in the Waikato.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

There are many different types of B/P meds, so work with your doctor to find what works best for you. I can't use beta blockers as they make me so tired that I can't sit upright, but the other drugs, such as ACE inhibitors work just fine. Each has a few side effects, but nothing that is so overwhelming that you can't deal with it. One of the side effects, over time, of the ACE inhibitors is a chronic tickling cough, so if you get that, you may need to switch to something else. I'm on all three kinds (not the beta blockers) and have been fortunate that they are working really well. Don't expect instant results and know that this is a rest of your life time thing..don't stop taking them without your doctor telling you so. A good general practitioner is your best friend and will help you to work out which drug(s) are your best fit.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Gingerwitch, it is so good to see you back here at the table.. have missed you!! Will keep you and yours in our thoughts and prayers as always.. please keep us updated.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I love mine, it is great!!!

http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/29/livescribe-sky-wifi-pen/[/quote]

I've put this on my list of wants... the boys check it for the different occasions. But I bet they get one for themselves first.. :thumbup:[/quote]

Of course they need to get one first, that is so they can figure out if it will be good for you to have, adult children are like that.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I just received this from a very good friend of mine and I thought I would pass this on to all of you. It had some graphics that wouldn't copy over to this so all you get are the words. Here they are:
> 
> I think this is the greatest and truest description
> I've ever heard for a Friend.....
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Ringo is a doll!
> 
> Okay--I got a couple of quick shots of the ruffled mitts--not the best but I hope it gives you an idea. I have this one typed up, if anyone is interested in test knitting...


Those are beautiful Sorlenna :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (so not offering to test.. :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i will definitely be looking more closely at insurance plans when next fall rolls around - i will definitely be looking for someone to help me go through the insurance plans to pick the best one for me - until them i am stuck. it is doable - i will see what can be done about my expenses and then i am going to drop it and not worry about it. getting all het up about it won't change anything and just make me and those around me miserable and i'm not going to do that to me or to them.
> 
> sam
> 
> Good for you Sam! Love your attitude and the way you think.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> The physical therapist just left and now I'll ice my knee and hopefully take a siesta. It is cold here in So. Cal ...I know, I know it's nt as bad as other places but for us to hit 31 degrees is almost uheard of. Have a great week!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


Pat, sending you lot's of healing light, prayers for you and yours. I do sooooooo remember the therapy after my total knee... ice is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! I always told my therapist that the PT stands for Pain and Torture she would laugh and say nope.. but that is my motto :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker I am so glad that you have gotten a new diagnosis and a new thought pattern when thinking/looking at yourself. Whether or not family and ex accept and/or understand you know in your heart that this is true.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> the only difference five is the size - the one i gave is the larger. otherwise they are the same.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I just received this from a very good friend of mine and I thought I would pass this on to all of you. It had some graphics that wouldn't copy over to this so all you get are the words. Here they are:
> 
> I think this is the greatest and truest description
> I've ever heard for a Friend.....
> ...


AWESOME :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Flyty1n - great information! I've bookmarked this page with the others.

Pontuf

quote=flyty1n]There are many different types of B/P meds, so work with your doctor to find what works best for you. I can't use beta blockers as they make me so tired that I can't sit upright, but the other drugs, such as ACE inhibitors work just fine. Each has a few side effects, but nothing that is so overwhelming that you can't deal with it. One of the side effects, over time, of the ACE inhibitors is a chronic tickling cough, so if you get that, you may need to switch to something else. I'm on all three kinds (not the beta blockers) and have been fortunate that they are working really well. Don't expect instant results and know that this is a rest of your life time thing..don't stop taking them without your doctor telling you so. A good general practitioner is your best friend and will help you to work out which drug(s) are your best fit.[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A cool summer's evening here, 23C outside, 25C in, but with the door open,there is a pleasant breeze. Finally managed to snooze for a bit- so I am feeling a bit more human. [I get very exhausted during the hot days- it was a good day at church, I was invited to say the closing prayer- first time I have been asked actively to participate- everyone was very complimentary- but with Fale away I have been using only English for the last month, and did not have the confidence to use Samoan. Also it is a little scary the first time you are up front!]
> Some of you are aware that I have had issues with mental health over the previous three decades. I was talking with someone at Lifeline, one recent night when unable to sleep, about how my diagnosis has been reassessed as post traumatic stress disorder, when he made a point that really took me aback. He pointed out that that is not a mental illness. Suddenly after all this time I am looking at myself with new eyes. There is a lot of frustration as well, all those lost years- on heavy meds, which led also to the criminal conviction I landed. This was a conundrum. Because in fact there is no offense in New Zealand for use of 'obscene language' but I have a criminal conviction for such. My explanation is that I fortunately had a sympathetic judge, who because I had changed my plea to guilty, also was determined to keep me out of prison. When I left court, the charge was actually 'mis-use of a telephone' but that has a maximum penalty of three years in the women's prison. By altering the charge for me, he has to have kept the plaintiff off my back. As this was the Department of Social Welfare, they actually had created a situation for me where it was virtually impossible to find work. They had also turned an already stressful situation into an almost unbearable one. My reputation overtook me and I ended up several times in hospital, when I first moved out here. To cut the long story short that recent conversation was like a light being switched on- it is up to me to be a WELL person, rather than wearing the old diagnosis. I still have to be compliant with the doctors, but the discharge from the Psychiatrist is no longer freaking me out. [the Psychiatrist had become more of a friend than I have achieved with any other- I nearly achieved that with a brilliant First Nations' lady from Denver, but Bush declared war on Sadam Hussein, and quite rightly she went home to family. The worst I have encountered was also American, a Freudian by persuasion, who told me he could diagnose a person in 15 minutes- I was horrified knowing how long it takes me to 'unfreeze' in these interviews] My next hurdle is to get my family to hear the new diagnosis. And not make the mistake of starting conversation with the ex, until I have worked through some of the anger that has surfaced against him. I found it very hard being in the same space with him when I was in Christchurch in November. But at this distance it is not a major problem.


Julie, so glad that you have received a new diagnosis!! You are a very strong, caring, loving woman and I have such respect for your many wonderful talents. One of the first that I considered a "friend" on this forum, now more of a wonderful family member :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So good to hear you'll all be together again....what fun to sit and swap stories about your individual adventures during the time apart.



darowil said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > I just cant keep up .....KTP started last night and now up to 9 pages
> ...


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

I hear you.I can't think of anything that equaled it.Mine looked like flowers which made it even funnier.I thought at first i'd sat on something that had left a pattern.What a giggle we had.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

This is so true.Having come from UK nearly 40 years ago i found my "family' here and it is the best thing I have ,I don't consider them friends.Cos they give me hell when I need it and love at all times


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, would you post the picot dishcloth? I'm not sure I remember it.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just to let you know that darowil's workshop for the toe up magic loop socks -(workshop #13) is now open - even though the class starts on the 21st. The requirement information is now there and if you want to learn the magic loop beforehand, her other workshop is still open (magic loop workshop #10)
--------------------
I am enjoying the magic loop -- doing a pair of cabled mittens and have one finished - very bright yarn as I got a deal in michaels for kroy sock yarn - 6 balls for under l5.00 which is excellent for this part of the world. this one fits my small hand very well and I think I am going to like them even though they are bright - they go with my Christmas camel colored coat Pat bought me- will do a hat too I think.

I don't buy on line so make do with what I can find here in Calgary. I have so much stash that I am using a huge amount of will power and am not buying any more until I use up at least l/3 of what I have on hand unless, of course I find a deal like the sock yarn :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sending for no reason except that some may find it interesting/inspiring.

http://fcit.usf.edu/holocaust/resource/gallery/WALL.htm


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I have both medicare and AARP advantage and really like it. Be very careful that you don't get the "Plus" plan as it limits where you can go to get your care, and pays for no out of network fees. This really limits your total care.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


That sounds awful! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A cool summer's evening here, 23C outside, 25C in, but with the door open,there is a pleasant breeze. Finally managed to snooze for a bit- so I am feeling a bit more human. [I get very exhausted during the hot days- it was a good day at church, I was invited to say the closing prayer- first time I have been asked actively to participate- everyone was very complimentary- but with Fale away I have been using only English for the last month, and did not have the confidence to use Samoan. Also it is a little scary the first time you are up front!]
> Some of you are aware that I have had issues with mental health over the previous three decades. I was talking with someone at Lifeline, one recent night when unable to sleep, about how my diagnosis has been reassessed as post traumatic stress disorder, when he made a point that really took me aback. He pointed out that that is not a mental illness. Suddenly after all this time I am looking at myself with new eyes. There is a lot of frustration as well, all those lost years- on heavy meds, which led also to the criminal conviction I landed. This was a conundrum. Because in fact there is no offense in New Zealand for use of 'obscene language' but I have a criminal conviction for such. My explanation is that I fortunately had a sympathetic judge, who because I had changed my plea to guilty, also was determined to keep me out of prison. When I left court, the charge was actually 'mis-use of a telephone' but that has a maximum penalty of three years in the women's prison. By altering the charge for me, he has to have kept the plaintiff off my back. As this was the Department of Social Welfare, they actually had created a situation for me where it was virtually impossible to find work. They had also turned an already stressful situation into an almost unbearable one. My reputation overtook me and I ended up several times in hospital, when I first moved out here. To cut the long story short that recent conversation was like a light being switched on- it is up to me to be a WELL person, rather than wearing the old diagnosis. I still have to be compliant with the doctors, but the discharge from the Psychiatrist is no longer freaking me out. [the Psychiatrist had become more of a friend than I have achieved with any other- I nearly achieved that with a brilliant First Nations' lady from Denver, but Bush declared war on Sadam Hussein, and quite rightly she went home to family. The worst I have encountered was also American, a Freudian by persuasion, who told me he could diagnose a person in 15 minutes- I was horrified knowing how long it takes me to 'unfreeze' in these interviews] My next hurdle is to get my family to hear the new diagnosis. And not make the mistake of starting conversation with the ex, until I have worked through some of the anger that has surfaced against him. I found it very hard being in the same space with him when I was in Christchurch in November. But at this distance it is not a major problem.


.................................................................................

Well done to you for the prayer. :thumbup: Also so glad you have had a happy 'light bulb' moment about your diagnosis. Sometimes we beat ourselves up over something that we shouldn't - be kind to yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker I am so glad that you have gotten a new diagnosis and a new thought pattern when thinking/looking at yourself. Whether or not family and ex accept and/or understand you know in your heart that this is true.


Thank you- it is quite liberating after so many decades. I expect later this morning- it is Monday here- to have the last visit that I will get from Mental Health- as I said concentrate on imaging WELL person from now on!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

mjs said:


> Sending for no reason except that some may find it interesting/inspiring.
> 
> http://fcit.usf.edu/holocaust/resource/gallery/WALL.htm


Raoul Wallenberg.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > A cool summer's evening here, 23C outside, 25C in, but with the door open,there is a pleasant breeze. Finally managed to snooze for a bit- so I am feeling a bit more human. [I get very exhausted during the hot days- it was a good day at church, I was invited to say the closing prayer- first time I have been asked actively to participate- everyone was very complimentary- but with Fale away I have been using only English for the last month, and did not have the confidence to use Samoan. Also it is a little scary the first time you are up front!]
> ...


Marianne, thank you for your kind words! It is remarkable isn't it how we have got to know each other over the year I have joined in at the tea Party- I clearly recall reading and trying to keep up with all these new names during the heat last year. I came in around about the controversy over the naked knitter! Explosive times! It will be so good when you are well enough to get back out into the wilderness- hopefully to sit and contemplate, if not actually fish- in the meantime- please don't start being too energetic before your body has had a chance to heal properly. I know how frustrating you will find this- there are a lot of things I can no longer achieve because of my arthritic shoulder- the strength just is no longer there.
God Bless, dear! and a hug from me for your boys when next you see them- and for that matter a hug to C and Mom, for being there for you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all have things in our past that we would change given the chance - even so - you have shown a strength of character that i not a lot of people have - to overcome such adversity by yourself shows trueness of character. we are all here to help you with this new diagnosis - in other words - we got you back.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Some of you are aware that I have had issues with mental health over the previous three decades. I was talking with someone at Lifeline, one recent night when unable to sleep, about how my diagnosis has been reassessed as post traumatic stress disorder, when he made a point that really took me aback. He pointed out that that is not a mental illness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that great or what - very true.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> just found this gem on my facebook page


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > A cool summer's evening here, 23C outside, 25C in, but with the door open,there is a pleasant breeze. Finally managed to snooze for a bit- so I am feeling a bit more human. [I get very exhausted during the hot days- it was a good day at church, I was invited to say the closing prayer- first time I have been asked actively to participate- everyone was very complimentary- but with Fale away I have been using only English for the last month, and did not have the confidence to use Samoan. Also it is a little scary the first time you are up front!]
> ...


Thanks Kate, it really feels like I have come to a corner in my path through life- up to me to make the most of it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good morning handyfamily - that may not be right - it is afternoon here - not sure - maybe you are getting ready for bed by now.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, I love it! I think the picture is from the time Pooh and Piglet were on the track of ... was it weasel, or something like that...
> 
> Today is my favorite day too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we all have things in our past that we would change given the chance - even so - you have shown a strength of character that i not a lot of people have - to overcome such adversity by yourself shows trueness of character. we are all here to help you with this new diagnosis - in other words - we got you back.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that great or what - very true.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I so enjoy Winnie the Pooh! Brought my two up on Milne and many others- they loved being read to!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

29 pages!!! I left off on page 6.... lots of catching up to do. I will go back to 6 and read for a while - see ya! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! The recipes sound great! Hope everyone is doing well. My mom has showed a lot of improvement today. She sounded so much better when I talked to her. I am going to see her on Sunday.
> 
> Check back later!


This is good news pammie!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, the blizzard is over but when I was out shovelling yesterday, the cold was intense. I went to bed with cold blisters and burning cheeks. Just a wee bit uncomfortable today. Trees are all laden with snow and the branches are frosted up. Neighbour went out ice fishing yesterday. I dont know if he caught anything.
lol, lil dog does not think she needs her orange snowsuit on to go out, but I did persuade her otherwise! Some of my birds have shown up to eat, and others have not yet. I dont see any of them dressed up in knitted outfits! hahah, just their own feather ticks! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's exactly what i was thinking shirley - i assume you meant the wingspan - but it would look great on any edge - even a buttonless sweater going up the front edges. or around the bottom.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/apr/20/royal-wedding-knitting-pattern-corgi

http://www.knityourowndog.com/uk/files/2011/04/Corgi_BestInShow.pdf

these are for you, Lurker....and for any others who love Corgis...there are some patterns for other furry friends out here also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the color shirley - they will look great on you - don't you know that when you pass fifty you are supposed to wear bright colors. lol

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Just to let you know that darowil's workshop for the toe up magic loop socks -(workshop #13) is now open - even though the class starts on the 21st. The requirement information is now there and if you want to learn the magic loop beforehand, her other workshop is still open (magic loop workshop #10)
> --------------------
> I am enjoying the magic loop -- doing a pair of cabled mittens and have one finished - very bright yarn as I got a deal in michaels for kroy sock yarn - 6 balls for under l5.00 which is excellent for this part of the world. this one fits my small hand very well and I think I am going to like them even though they are bright - they go with my Christmas camel colored coat Pat bought me- will do a hat too I think.
> 
> I don't buy on line so make do with what I can find here in Calgary. I have so much stash that I am using a huge amount of will power and am not buying any more until I use up at least l/3 of what I have on hand unless, of course I find a deal like the sock yarn :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have read about him - an extrodinary man - as i remember there is a possibility he died in a russian prison.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Sending for no reason except that some may find it interesting/inspiring.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/apr/20/royal-wedding-knitting-pattern-corgi
> 
> http://www.knityourowndog.com/uk/files/2011/04/Corgi_BestInShow.pdf
> 
> these are for you, Lurker....and for any others who love Corgis...there are some patterns for other furry friends out here also.


Thank you Rookie- must bookmark this page!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Some of my birds have shown up to eat, and others have not yet. I dont see any of them dressed up in knitted outfits! hahah, just their own feather ticks! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope all are having a great day. 

Julie, we always knew you were great, now you know it too. :thumbup: Here's to an ever brighter future and many happy years. I agree with Sam, we're here for you all the way.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, the blizzard is over but when I was out shovelling yesterday, the cold was intense. I went to bed with cold blisters and burning cheeks. Just a wee bit uncomfortable today. Trees are all laden with snow and the branches are frosted up. Neighbour went out ice fishing yesterday. I dont know if he caught anything.
> lol, lil dog does not think she needs her orange snowsuit on to go out, but I did persuade her otherwise! Some of my birds have shown up to eat, and others have not yet. I dont see any of them dressed up in knitted outfits! hahah, just their own feather ticks! Zoe


I find the snow fishing thing interesting...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have read about him - an extrodinary man - as i remember there is a possibility he died in a russian prison.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The sad truth is he probably did...
And by "probably" I mean - the other possibility would be "somewhere on the way to it"...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are sitting on the ice over a lake or river fishing into a hole in the ice - not my idea of a fun afternoon.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the blizzard is over but when I was out shovelling yesterday, the cold was intense. I went to bed with cold blisters and burning cheeks. Just a wee bit uncomfortable today. Trees are all laden with snow and the branches are frosted up. Neighbour went out ice fishing yesterday. I dont know if he caught anything.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope all are having a great day.
> 
> Julie, we always knew you were great, now you know it too. :thumbup: Here's to an ever brighter future and many happy years. I agree with Sam, we're here for you all the way.


Thanks Kaye! It really helps having found all my friends on the KTP in particular- but also KP in general. Even though we are separated by thousands of miles of ocean, Knitting seems to bring out the best in people- but mind you on the KTP, we do also have a few 'ground rules', Some threads I have looked at were not to my taste at all. I enjoy visiting at Sam's place!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have started on my brown wool hooded cardigan again - have both fronts on the needles - just doing the ribbing. it can get a little rattling as one is doing the decreases, etc - but i like the result - they are the same length and the decreases all happen at the same place - plus when you are done they are both done. will do both sleeves at the same time also.

cool - very cool - rainy - overcast - had to "help" the kittens outside - when they came in survivor immediately went into the bathroom and pooped on the floor. i mean really - what's a person to do. lol

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have started on my brown wool hooded cardigan again - have both fronts on the needles - just doing the ribbing. it can get a little rattling as one is doing the decreases, etc - but i like the result - they are the same length and the decreases all happen at the same place - plus when you are done they are both done. will do both sleeves at the same time also.
> 
> cool - very cool - rainy - overcast - had to "help" the kittens outside - when they came in survivor immediately went into the bathroom and pooped on the floor. i mean really - what's a person to do. lol
> 
> sam


Oh groan- and the pong factor of cat dodo's


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are sitting on the ice over a lake or river fishing into a hole in the ice - not my idea of a fun afternoon.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Right Sam! most have an ice fishing hut that is hauled out onto the lake ice. A hole or two is cut through the ice with an ice auger. Through these holes you will put your ice fishing lines. The "poles" are not your fishing rods and reels that you use in the summer. These ones are about two feet long. The line dangles in the water with hooks and baits (usually only minnows). Of course there are often straw bales taken out there for the ones fishing to sit on. Some do build a little fire on the ice or bring a kerosine heater. hahah, that way they never run out of hot coffee! The fish tastes better because the fish are in cold cold water. Before the ice melts, the fishing huts are all brought back to land and stored for the summer until next ice fishing season when they go back out again! Zoe :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

There you go Lurker. At least for me they say you are what you eat. True, but for me I am what I believe.

Had a bad night with either fm, neuropathy from shingles, arthritis. Get into sleep and then wake up with nerve pain hips, legs, knees. Slept little. Could have laid low and given in to having "bad" day.

But friends met at college on hike/doggy play date so I got up and went. 42 degrees but no wind so lovely as we were hiking hills and heated ourselves up pretty quickly. Feel delightful as nature always restores me and I had good hike with friends and laughter at the antics of the four dogs. Point is I could have continued to believe I'd be tired and in pain all day or put my big girl pants on and do what I know I love and is restorative and helps me forget the pain. I have fm, neuropathy, arthritis they do not have me.
Sassafras


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Marianne818 I did not have a knee replacement I had a repair due to a torn meniscus so it is not as extensive as your total knee replacement. Thanks for your good thoughts.


Marianne818 said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > The physical therapist just left and now I'll ice my knee and hopefully take a siesta. It is cold here in So. Cal ...I know, I know it's nt as bad as other places but for us to hit 31 degrees is almost uheard of. Have a great week!
> ...


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the yummy sounding recipes, i will of course use the Canadian Bacon-he he. I also have noticed that it gets dark later now, i guess we must be at the 1/2 mark climate or season wise. Hope all works out for you on your Ins. & with meds. viddie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> There you go Lurker. At least for me they say you are what you eat. True, but for me I am what I believe.
> 
> Had a bad night with either fm, neuropathy from shingles, arthritis. Get into sleep and then wake up with nerve pain hips, legs, knees. Slept little. Could have laid low and given in to having "bad" day.
> 
> ...


A very valid point Sassafras! And I have just finished my last interview with Mental Health, so that part of my life is over. I have brought forward Ringo's appointment with the vet, so that is what we will be doing for the early afternoon. The dogs are enjoying the cooler temperatures.
Onwards and upwards as they say!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, hope all are having a great day.
> ...


So glad you have rid yourself of this label dear friend. You are a brilliant, creative, and beautiful person. We have known this but now you know it too. A wonderful moment for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How wonderful this person you were talking to realized what you were thinking and helped you to see things the way they really were. A lightbulb moment for sure. Now you can see the rainbows. :thumbup: Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Thanks for that encouragement Angora! Just got to get the rest of the world in behind me!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I agree with everything that everyone has said. You can start
your new life from today on. I am so happy for you Julie.

Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Shirley. Just in the middle of another crisis- but you have to keep going somehow!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Shirley. Just in the middle of another crisis- but you have to keep going somehow!


I learned the last 3 years - one step at a time and just keep going. Hard sometimes but life is looking a lot better than I thought it would right now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank the Lord for "big girl panties" and our training that we have to just put them on and deal with stuff --- it's gotten me through many a day!! Sounds like you had a wonderful day and I hope that it was restorative so that you get a good night's sleep tonight and another good day tomorrow.


sassafras123 said:


> There you go Lurker. At least for me they say you are what you eat. True, but for me I am what I believe.
> 
> Had a bad night with either fm, neuropathy from shingles, arthritis. Get into sleep and then wake up with nerve pain hips, legs, knees. Slept little. Could have laid low and given in to having "bad" day.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pat, my daughter has had that operation twice and I believe that she's had more problem with that surgery - even at her young age -- than my FIL had at age 85 and his second complete knee replacement. The pain of it is not be dismissed lightly---hang in there and let it heal completely!!



patocenizo said:


> Thanks Marianne818 I did not have a knee replacement I had a repair due to a torn meniscus so it is not as extensive as your total knee replacement. Thanks for your good thoughts.
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You've got all of us!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You've got all of us!!
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I went to see my mom today. Her oxygen keeps dropping. She fell asleep off and on while we were there. Her color was fair, but she is so weak.

I agree with all of you. We have all had our issues, but each day is new and we get to choose how it will go. I hope we all have good physical and mental health!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


That is a wonderful shawl-- beautiful work. you sure did a lovely job on it. good work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rookieretiree, and Gweniepooh- thank you both for your encouragement! Just got back from the vet with Ringo- then to sort out the next crisis [hopefully] As Shirley wisely said, when it is coming at you, just one step at a time! [or some thing along those lines] I am ready for a 'nananap' the day while not exceptionally warm is very high humidity


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


That is lovely, Sandy! I copied the shawl pattern when you first gave it to us- very effective!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

viddie - welcom to the knitting tea party - so glad you stopped by - we would be pleased if you came back real soon and joined in the conversation -- makes is much more interesting when we have lots of people adding to it. we always have fresh tea and an empty chair at the table - so come back soon.

sam



Viddie said:


> Thanks Sam for the yummy sounding recipes, i will of course use the Canadian Bacon-he he. I also have noticed that it gets dark later now, i guess we must be at the 1/2 mark climate or season wise. Hope all works out for you on your Ins. & with meds. viddie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful scarf sandy - great work - and the color suits you to a t.

sam



Sandy said:


> I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy that scarf is lovely; very feminine. I'm going back and look for the pattern since I don't recall seeing it. Thank you for posting and sharing.



Sandy said:


> I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker I can stand heat but not the humidity. We tend to get quite humid here in the spring and summer. Now when I went to visit my niece in Arizona a couple of summers ago the temperature would be 110-115F but no humidity. Loved it but did have to drink LOTS and LOTS of water.

quote=Lurker 2]Rookieretiree, and Gweniepooh- thank you both for your encouragement! Just got back from the vet with Ringo- then to sort out the next crisis [hopefully] As Shirley wisely said, when it is coming at you, just one step at a time! [or some thing along those lines] I am ready for a 'nananap' the day while not exceptionally warm is very high humidity[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OOPS double post.

I will use this space to say Sandy I went back and I must be getting way too many patterns...I HAD copied the scarf pattern! Again I thank you for


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not last week sandy - the week before - the last knitting tea party in december.

sam

go here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-134108-96.html



Sandy said:


> I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sandy, I couldn't find the pattern for your shawl. I went to last week's TP and I couldn't find p. 96. I wonder if they split and that is why.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

glad to be here sam, been searching for the scarf pattern sandy posted last week for quite some time now, am exhausted, in do not know my way around the forum as most of you, so cannot find it. so what is this tea- party, is it like giving recipes & such ? viddie :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Try this please.  It is a download for you! Zoe 
*Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf* 
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/1/3/1357226556510-sideways_pleated_seed_stitch_scarf.pdf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker I can stand heat but not the humidity. We tend to get quite humid here in the spring and summer. Now when I went to visit my niece in Arizona a couple of summers ago the temperature would be 110-115F but no humidity. Loved it but did have to drink LOTS and LOTS of water.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]Rookieretiree, and Gweniepooh- thank you both for your encouragement! Just got back from the vet with Ringo- then to sort out the next crisis [hopefully] As Shirley wisely said, when it is coming at you, just one step at a time! [or some thing along those lines] I am ready for a 'nananap' the day while not exceptionally warm is very high humidity


[/quote]

The humidity suits some- we have family from Singapore- and you would not get much hotter or more humid! But I was better in the Canterbury [South Island] climate apart from keeping my wood burner fed! Canterbury has been having bad scrub fires BTW, but no where near the scale of the bushfires in Australia.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, I got it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all of those viddie - we are just a group of knitters that like to knit and to eat - we share lots of recipes - show pictures of our work - talk about what is going in our lives - give love and support to those of us having a rough time - keep reading - you will soon catch on - but beware - we are addicting - and we hope you become addicted too - we would like to lots of you - the more the merrier. makes for the best conversation when you have a lot of people adding to it. so keep checking in - as i said before - always plenty of fresh tea and an empty chair at the table.

sam



Viddie said:


> glad to be here sam so what is this tea- party, is it like giving recipes & such ? viddie :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Try this please.  It is a download for you! Zoe
> *Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf*
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/1/3/1357226556510-sideways_pleated_seed_stitch_scarf.pdf


thanks so much Zoe- and to Thewren as well for helping, i appreciate it- God bless-Viddie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Viddie- we are just a bunch of Knitters and crocheters who join Sam each week at 5 EST of a Friday evening. We started out at Fireball Dave's place in London, rather a long time ago- about two years I believe, although I have been coming along for only one year- we talk about our highs and lows- our families- our craft work- what we like to eat or cook- Sam is being very kind and finding WW recipes for us- and a few that don't matter for the skinny folk around. We also seem to have a lot of animal lovers in our family, as we prefer to think of ourselves. But being the internet Sam's table expands for all who care to join us!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Viddie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Try this please.  It is a download for you! Zoe
> ...


 ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Viddie. We love having new folks. Is N.S. Canada Nova Scotia? I love that the tea party is such an international gathers. We learn so much about our world sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doggone it..double posted again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey. you guys remember Alfred kitty? I must share with you his latest mischief. I was knitting this morning and as usual he had to check things out. Did his usual sniffing at the dpns, getting up in my face and then settled on my lap. After a few minute of him being so still I was beginning to get suspicious and all of a sudden began to feel wetness on my yarn. The rascal had chewed my yarn in half. Fortunately he did it so far the skein I was able to use the magic knot to reconnect after trimming it. He is such a scamp!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know what is going on but everything I post this evening is double posting...sorry


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> all of those viddie - we are just a group of knitters that like to knit and to eat - we share lots of recipes - show pictures of our work - talk about what is going in our lives - give love and support to those of us having a rough time - keep reading - you will soon catch on - but beware - we are addicting - and we hope you become addicted too - we would like to lots of you - the more the merrier. makes for the best conversation when you have a lot of people adding to it. so keep checking in - as i said before - always plenty of fresh tea and an empty chair at the table SAM=====
> Sounds like a good way to pass these long chilly days especially the evenings, thanks for the comeback on sandy's scarf - i have it now, cannot wait to start it, as i am starting on next years xmas gifts already.love new pie recipes- so will keep a wide eye opened for some on here , i am a very busy person, so not much time to spend on one thing in particular.I just love to cook & bake from scratch- have a lot of allergies with food, so cannot eat ready made or eat out - therefore always searching for good downhome rec.Love this site, sometimes i think the folks here are more understanding than family members ! ==Thanks for "listening " and for your help- bless you :Viddie
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey. you guys remember Alfred kitty? I must share with you his latest mischief. I was knitting this morning and as usual he had to check things out. Did his usual sniffing at the dpns, getting up in my face and then settled on my lap. After a few minute of him being so still I was beginning to get suspicious and all of a sudden began to feel wetness on my yarn. The rascal had chewed my yarn in half. Fortunately he did it so far the skein I was able to use the magic knot to reconnect after trimming it. He is such a scamp!


Alfred was simply giving you the opportunity to practice some knitting skills!!!! now that he has this part mastered, it is time for you to teach him how to use circular needles, hmmmm, you know, they could loop around his neck once or twice if the cord is too long for him to manage!!! lol Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know what is going on but everything I post this evening is double posting...sorry


Alfred kitty has got you seeing double!!!! lol Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Hey. you guys remember Alfred kitty? I must share with you his latest mischief. I was knitting this morning and as usual he had to check things out. Did his usual sniffing at the dpns, getting up in my face and then settled on my lap. After a few minute of him being so still I was beginning to get suspicious and all of a sudden began to feel wetness on my yarn. The rascal had chewed my yarn in half. Fortunately he did it so far the skein I was able to use the magic knot to reconnect after trimming it. He is such a scamp!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok now..this double posting is getting ridiculous. Is someone trying to tell me something?


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Viddie. We love having new folks. Is N.S. Canada Nova Scotia? I love that the tea party is such an international gathers. We learn so much about our world sharing.


Yes it is , i do not know even how i wound up in this "tea Party " thing , but am loving it so far- tis like a family- only better as you folks actually "listen" ! i love living in n.s, it is really laid back where i live only about 800 folks, a small lobstering village. my avatar has 2 lobsters that my DH caught last year- he has been lobstering for about 45yrs. now & these are the 1st. he has seen- each one of these is the total opposite of what they should be !Some have recognized it but most do not........ Viddie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


Oh that's gorgeous! Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good night, everyone! I will be so glad when this sub job is over! 7 more weeks!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

i think my reply to sam got in the wrong place , i guess i am sleepy, must have hit the wrong thing- looks like it is part of sam's post !sorry- viddie


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


 :thumbup:

**
edit to add:

I'm caught up. I lucked out the grocery store with finding a couple of the holiday flavors on clearance sale. They're not sugar-free, but at 50 cents each who could argue? (I'll just walk a little more...)

I now have a couple meals cooked for this next week. It's supposed to be a little chilly this week, but so far the house doesn't feel that cold. I guess the new windows ARE paying off.

Popping back out until tomorrow. I have laundry that needs to be put up. (do the chores ever end???)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased. 

The darker color is a grape that looks good with the beautiful shade she sent me. I wanted something else as a contrast and remembered I had some beautiful green which is between an emerald and a darker color . I am 
putting a cable down each front and am not sure how I will finish it. I like the effect of the top down with the wide stripe but am not putting any points in this one. It will be a one button cardigan, I wasn't sure how much yarn I would need and didn't want to run out. 

I hope you like what is happening with the gorgeous yarn from my friend ranji from India.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> not last week sandy - the week before - the last knitting tea party in december.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sorry Sam & everyone! I had posted it on Jan. 3rd but before the new tea party started. I hope I didn't confuse too many people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> 
> The darker color is a grape that looks good with the beautiful shade she sent me. I wanted something else as a contrast and remembered I had some beautiful green which is between an emerald and a darker color . I am
> putting a cable down each front and am not sure how I will finish it. I like the effect of the top down with the wide stripe but am not putting any points in this one. It will be a one button cardigan, I wasn't sure how much yarn I would need and didn't want to run out.
> ...


The colours are just glorious!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > not last week sandy - the week before - the last knitting tea party in december.
> ...


Its okay, I reposted the downloadable link on the previous page here!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> ...


The colors are even more glorious in person. I have never see colors like it. I am meeting some Calgary KP members on the 24 so will have it to take or wear when we go for lunch. there will be 8 or 9 of us. I am quite looking forward to it.

It is 8:15 pm here ,but I am weary so I am going to sign off and read my book. I hope to go swimming tomorrow but not sure. 
my 'get up and go - got up and went' as my mother used to say when she was tired - she also used to say 'I just need 40 winks and I will make dinner" - memories - As I get older I remember her sayings so often.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful Shirley! 


Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> 
> The darker color is a grape that looks good with the beautiful shade she sent me. I wanted something else as a contrast and remembered I had some beautiful green which is between an emerald and a darker color . I am
> putting a cable down each front and am not sure how I will finish it. I like the effect of the top down with the wide stripe but am not putting any points in this one. It will be a one button cardigan, I wasn't sure how much yarn I would need and didn't want to run out.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Well t looks as if I will be going on meds for high blood pressure. I am not on any meds, never had any but birth control but nothing now. Turning 60 has not been a cakewalk.
> We can't get my blood pressure down and not sure why. I'm not overweight and up until a few years ago I had low pressure. But my Mom had this problem so guess it's in my genes.
> My mom had serious problems with her BP meds. I hope I don't.
> My question to you all is this. Are there certain BP meds that you or DH have had problem and could not take? Any brand that was just great?


I had a side effect for verapamil that is not on the list and it seems to have loused up my innards permanently. But it seems that half the world takes this drug with no problem.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Marianne: It is good that you are getting spoiled; you deserve it. The yarn gift sounds great as does the heart made of ties. What a thoughtful gift. Prayers for Ben that a permanent solution can be found for his problem.
> 
> Angora: I had shingles in college--not too severe. My sister got them three years ago and has permanent nerve damage in one arm. I hope your friend does well. Did they catch it in time to get the medicine that makes it less severe?
> 
> ...


This is the bp prescription I take too. On my recent refill I was surprised that it was more expensive than my other generics, though not hugely expensive. I have part D and was using the online pharmacy but then their service was so bad I decided to use a local pharmacy. However, they are not preferred, so I guess I will be changing, I suppose to Walmart since Giant is a half hour away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear that happened! That is what I take and thankfully no Problems,



mjs said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Well t looks as if I will be going on meds for high blood pressure. I am not on any meds, never had any but birth control but nothing now. Turning 60 has not been a cakewalk.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear that happened! That is what I take and thankfully no Problems,



mjs said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Well t looks as if I will be going on meds for high blood pressure. I am not on any meds, never had any but birth control but nothing now. Turning 60 has not been a cakewalk.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have to tell you that one of my best friends in Ohio has come down with the shingles on her head. It is headed for her eye and ear. I'm quite afraid for her. She said it started with the worst headache she has ever had and she was starting to wonder if she had a brain tumor and then got the rash. She said her husband got the shingles vaccine but she had put it off. I hope she will be ok. I was in my early 60's when I had it and it hit me hard because of being older, the doctor said that not me. I thought I was still young. My friend is in her late 70's and has had cancer twice. She's had the rash 3 days now so it's just the beginning. My siege lasted 2 months. I pray it won't be as long for her and won't get in the eye or ear. I don't like vaccines, but this is one I got as I don't ever want to get the shingles a second time. FIL and aunt had it twice.
> ...


I have urged people I know to get the shingles shot. They may be mild if you get them, but they may be very bad so I felt it was just worth the risk. I think others had not but I did have minor discomfort from the shot, some inflammation and itching for about a week, but no big deal. Maybe that's an indication that they would have been bad if I had gotten them. Don't know if that's the case.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


The story on the shot, which I imagine has not changed, is that it will be totally effective in 50% of people. In the others it will greatly reduce the severity. I felt those were good enough odds to be worth getting it.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

just loving those colors- so vibrant, gorgeous !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

MJS I got my shingles shot last week. DH went to get his but since he had just had his flu shot the previous week they said they had to wait 4 weeks after receiving the flu shot to give it to him. Also said if he had gotten them the same day it would have been ok. Really strange I thought but at least he will be getting it in a few more weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

MJS I got my shingles shot last week. DH went to get his but since he had just had his flu shot the previous week they said they had to wait 4 weeks after receiving the flu shot to give it to him. Also said if he had gotten them the same day it would have been ok. Really strange I thought but at least he will be getting it in a few more weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not really tired but have to get up early tomorrow (6 a.m.) so I can go to parent breakfast with Youngest GD. Will go again Wednesday with youngest GS. Will pick them up and take them to school since they have to be there at 7:40 and breakfast is at 7:45. Going to go fix myself a mug of warm milk with nutmeg and sweetener to hopefully help me fall asleep. 

Have a good evening all. Peace, blessings, and hugs!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not really tired but have to get up early tomorrow (6 a.m.) so I can go to parent breakfast with Youngest GD. Will go again Wednesday with youngest GS. Will pick them up and take them to school since they have to be there at 7:40 and breakfast is at 7:45. Going to go fix myself a mug of warm milk with nutmeg and sweetener to hopefully help me fall asleep. 

Have a good evening all. Peace, blessings, and hugs!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


Those colors are so gorgeous. How wonderful that your thumb is finally healed enough that you were able to finish that lovely scarf. Really beautiful and I know there are a lot of stitches in that ruffle!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I went to see my mom today. Her oxygen keeps dropping. She fell asleep off and on while we were there. Her color was fair, but she is so weak.
> 
> I agree with all of you. We have all had our issues, but each day is new and we get to choose how it will go. I hope we all have good physical and mental health!


Pammie, I forget what the doctors have said is going on with her. Does she have congestive heart failure? So sorry her oxygen is so low. That makes a huge difference in energy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know what is going on but everything I post this evening is double posting...sorry


Oh I'm laughing Gwenie....Think your little scamp kitty is posting for you too.

Glad you were able to rescue the yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok now..this double posting is getting ridiculous. Is someone trying to tell me something?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I am laughing out loud.
Is Alfred beside you????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Viddie said:


> i think my reply to sam got in the wrong place , i guess i am sleepy, must have hit the wrong thing- looks like it is part of sam's post !sorry- viddie


You still did good. We could still tell who said what. Some of ours you can't even tell which person said what so you are doing fine. Sometimes if we post in the middle of the other person's post we can't even find our own posts. :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).
> ...


The chores....well they end when we start knitting but they are always there waiting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> 
> The darker color is a grape that looks good with the beautiful shade she sent me. I wanted something else as a contrast and remembered I had some beautiful green which is between an emerald and a darker color . I am
> putting a cable down each front and am not sure how I will finish it. I like the effect of the top down with the wide stripe but am not putting any points in this one. It will be a one button cardigan, I wasn't sure how much yarn I would need and didn't want to run out.
> ...


How gorgeous Designer. Colors look great together and I think the yarn itself is inspiring the design, or should I say Designer. Ranji will be so pleased with what you are doing with the yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne: It is good that you are getting spoiled; you deserve it. The yarn gift sounds great as does the heart made of ties. What a thoughtful gift. Prayers for Ben that a permanent solution can be found for his problem.
> ...


Purl2diva, I am so thankful your bout with shingles was not a bad one. I understand with some people it can be mild depending on immune system and age. So sorry your sister has permanent nerve damage. They were able to give my friend the medication but they gave that to me too and I was still bad. Wonder what it would have been like without the medication. Perhaps the medications I have taken to lower my immune system because of rheumatoid arthritis made it worse. Funny to go from to strong an immune system to too weak. Wish they could balance it. My prayers for my friend Patty. She is a wonderful artist and losing her sight would be awful. I haven't heard any more but when I do I will post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


MJS, I just got the shot a few months ago and had some side effects too but nothing compared to what having the shingles was like. I never wanted to have them again so doctor gave me the shot. I'll take the side effects any day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > 81brighteyes said:
> ...


MJS, thanks for the information.

Designer, your poor sister. Yes, if you can get the shot I would. The doctor told me the older we are the harder they are on us and the more nerve damage and pain we have afterward. I was shocked when he said that to me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I still thought I was young. :shock: :shock: :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> MJS I got my shingles shot last week. DH went to get his but since he had just had his flu shot the previous week they said they had to wait 4 weeks after receiving the flu shot to give it to him. Also said if he had gotten them the same day it would have been ok. Really strange I thought but at least he will be getting it in a few more weeks.


I think his side effects might be more if just after the flu. I think they really were wise to wait.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

lobstering village. my avatar has 2 lobsters that my DH caught last year- he has been lobstering for about 45yrs. now & these are the 1st. he has seen- each one of these is the total opposite of what they should be !Some have recognized it but most do not........ Viddie[/quote said:


> ok, what am i missing about the lobster, what do you mean, the total opposite of what they should be?
> anyhoo, welcome to the party, i haven't commented in a while, seems i do good to stay up withthe reading. i have been lurking also......
> 
> marianne so proud your doing as well as you are, girl God isn't through with you yet.
> ...


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Love it!Simply gorgeous Designer I am sitting here thinking about colors for a shawl for a friends Mum who has just been diagnosed with cancer,had decided on heather and a darker shade of purple,Thought I would look at patterns hit this site and up you pop.Yep thats the color i was thinking about.I bet it is really nice to work with.Lovely,absolutely gorgeous


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like something my puff kitty would do - usually he just sits in the most inconvenient place to hamper my knitting the most - his favorite is laying on the yarn - batting at the needles - laying on my lap - and what is worse i let him get away with it. lol

yeah for the magic knot - i love it - wonder what i did before i learned how to do it.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hey. you guys remember Alfred kitty? I must share with you his latest mischief. I was knitting this morning and as usual he had to check things out. Did his usual sniffing at the dpns, getting up in my face and then settled on my lap. After a few minute of him being so still I was beginning to get suspicious and all of a sudden began to feel wetness on my yarn. The rascal had chewed my yarn in half. Fortunately he did it so far the skein I was able to use the magic knot to reconnect after trimming it. He is such a scamp!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

viddie - what are wrong with the lobster in you avatar?

sam



Viddie said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Viddie. We love having new folks. Is N.S. Canada Nova Scotia? I love that the tea party is such an international gathers. We learn so much about our world sharing.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a good week pammie - we'll look for you to drop in once in a while.

sa



pammie1234 said:


> Good night, everyone! I will be so glad when this sub job is over! 7 more weeks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to worry viddie - we just love having you stop by for any reason - we'll be looking for you real soon.

sam



Viddie said:


> i think my reply to sam got in the wrong place , i guess i am sleepy, must have hit the wrong thing- looks like it is part of sam's post !sorry- viddie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely shirley - it showcases each color so well - i'm waiting to see you model it for us.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> 
> The darker color is a grape that looks good with the beautiful shade she sent me. I wanted something else as a contrast and remembered I had some beautiful green which is between an emerald and a darker color . I am
> putting a cable down each front and am not sure how I will finish it. I like the effect of the top down with the wide stripe but am not putting any points in this one. It will be a one button cardigan, I wasn't sure how much yarn I would need and didn't want to run out.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending patty mountains of healing energy

sam


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> and how does one get a hold of stevenb and where is his shop.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Steven is a local champion in the knitting scene here. He's involved in so many things and has two shops StevenBe and The Yarn Garage. He's been featured in Vogue Knitting magazine and been a "star" in the Skacel/Addi ads on several magazine back covers. Here's a bit about him: http://stevenbe.com/about.html

and, his Stevenbe web site: http://stevenbe.com/html/press.html

His Yarn Garage web site: http://www.yarngarage.com/index.html

and his Etsy site: http://www.etsy.com/shop/StevenBeDesigns

I have met his mother who still has her shop in Wisconsin that is filled to the roof with yarn. She's just a plain 'ole country folk that loves to knit and taught her son to knit when he was small.

He doesn't market his yarn on line but instead prefers promoting fashion and getting people involved. However, if you are looking for a particular yarn, more than likely one his shops would have it--just email him.

He takes knitting to high fashion: 




added later: here's his annual charity event 




there's several youtube "movies" that he has published.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> 
> This is a shawl I made with Mirasol yarn. It didn't have the silk in it but is wonderfully soft and beautiful to work with. The pattern is called Highland Fling. I have it in a book but it is available on Ravelry for $6.00. It is fun to knit--the border is knit at the same time as the shawl.
> 
> I have done three wingspans--easy knitting in front of the TV. I think I might try the lacy one next time--when you do your workshop.


This is absolutely gorgeous, I like the trim and the color.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> how do you do that?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, when an update window pops up just clic cancel or the little "x" in the upper right. and if it is on your tool bar at the very bottom, right siden , just right clic on it and select "delete" and the java update goes away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks ask4j

sam



Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > how do you do that?
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks mjs - I'll make a note on my list.

Pontuf



mjs said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Well t looks as if I will be going on meds for high blood pressure. I am not on any meds, never had any but birth control but nothing now. Turning 60 has not been a cakewalk.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > they are sitting on the ice over a lake or river fishing into a hole in the ice - not my idea of a fun afternoon.
> ...


Does anyone remember the movie "Grumpy Old Men"? with Jack Lemmon and Walter Matthau. It takes place a in Minnesota rural town and these two are "fighting buddies" since grade school. They each have a fishing shanty out on the lake--it truly does depic winter fishing, at least in Minnesota, aside from the comedy. Both men are gone now, they died within a year of each other but were great pals and made 8 movies together but I think their two Grumpy movies were the best.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok now..this double posting is getting ridiculous. Is someone trying to tell me something?


Gweniepooh - it just means you weren't finished talkin' yet!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> lobstering village. my avatar has 2 lobsters that my DH caught last year- he has been lobstering for about 45yrs. now & these are the 1st. he has seen- each one of these is the total opposite of what they should be !Some have recognized it but most do not........ Viddie[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > ok, what am i missing about the lobster, what do you mean, the total opposite of what they should be?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending patty mountains of healing energy
> 
> sam
> 
> Thank you Sam. Much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are sitting on the ice over a lake or river fishing into a hole in the ice - not my idea of a fun afternoon.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks - I know what it is, in principle, but I thought only the enenki and such did this - and I find it really fascinating people do that for just the fun of it, not being afraid of the cold and so on and enjoying themselves, it's so interesting - and thrilling - that people still do it... Like icescating (hm, misspelled? )on a frozen lake... Do people still do that? A little... unsafe, it seams to me, but also romantic... And so is the ice-fishing... in my eyes - and I just don't live in an aria where it would be at all possible...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > and how does one get a hold of stevenb and where is his shop.
> ...


What an amazing person. So involved in knitting, teaching, fashion, and giving back to the area his stores are in. Loved the purple yarn in the one video.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Sam,
> ...


So lovely. Great color and the edging is just beautiful with extra touches. Great job.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Breaking news!!

Since we share recipes and sometimes have to convert from one system to another, I think I have found a solution. While looking at kitchens for my remodeling at Ikea today, I noticed a counter mat that is used for rolling out pastry. It had a printed conversion from US cups, tablespoons, etc. to metric. I am not sure what it would cost or how available it is but it would be wonderfully handy when we trade recipes. Will continue checking it out and let everyone know. If you don't have an Ikea store locally, they do ship.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> 
> The darker color is a grape that looks good with the beautiful shade she sent me. I wanted something else as a contrast and remembered I had some beautiful green which is between an emerald and a darker color . I am
> putting a cable down each front and am not sure how I will finish it. I like the effect of the top down with the wide stripe but am not putting any points in this one. It will be a one button cardigan, I wasn't sure how much yarn I would need and didn't want to run out.
> ...


This is beautiful Designer and it becomes even more special when you receive a yarn gift from another country, nice story. I don't know how you can create so many things so quickly--you must have an endless stash.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > they are sitting on the ice over a lake or river fishing into a hole in the ice - not my idea of a fun afternoon.
> ...


When I lived in Canada the ice got really thick and it was safe to skate, but we knew when it was safe and thick enough and didn't go out on it otherwise. When I was in Germany children from Turkey would go out on the pond and I knew the ice wasn't think enough and would try to warn them.

Here they go ice fishing on the Bay leading into one of the Great Lakes but our winters haven't been cold enough to get the thick ice lately. Has to be cold and stay cold. Thermostat was in the 70's today on the deck. Cold is coming though as the wind is really kicking up outside.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Breaking news!!
> 
> Since we share recipes and sometimes have to convert from one system to another, I think I have found a solution. While looking at kitchens for my remodeling at Ikea today, I noticed a counter mat that is used for rolling out pastry. It had a printed conversion from US cups, tablespoons, etc. to metric. I am not sure what it would cost or how available it is but it would be wonderfully handy when we trade recipes. Will continue checking it out and let everyone know. If you don't have an Ikea store locally, they do ship.


That would be nice to have on the wall. I have a conversion in my cookbook but then I have to go get it out and find the page and put it away.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Breaking news!!
> 
> Since we share recipes and sometimes have to convert from one system to another, I think I have found a solution. While looking at kitchens for my remodeling at Ikea today, I noticed a counter mat that is used for rolling out pastry. It had a printed conversion from US cups, tablespoons, etc. to metric. I am not sure what it would cost or how available it is but it would be wonderfully handy when we trade recipes. Will continue checking it out and let everyone know. If you don't have an Ikea store locally, they do ship.


Hello again all tea drinking friends! I just got myself up to date with all the conversations and saw this post from Ask4j about the conversion charts from Ikea -just what I need! We don't have Ikea here but they are in England so I will look on their website.
Woke up to a wet morning but not too windy. It's cool, not cold, but very grey. Forecast is for much colder weather, but being a small island we do not get much frost and snow, just high winds, which give glorious stormy seas (great to watch from inside a warm house or car). I am off to the Museum this morning as I do the membership, and its renewal time so I need to start issuing the new cards. We are all volunteers apart from a lovely young girl on a year's contract as Conservator; almost everything here runs on a voluntary basis, so if you want to you can get involved in all sorts of activities (eg fire service, ambulance, wildlife trust, animal trust, library, lifeboat, tennis etc. etc) Friends on the mainland (UK) ask what I do here, and don't I get bored!!
And some people just don't suit island life, not enough is provided ready to use...........to which the response is, "well, if you want that why not organise it yourself?"
I'm off out into the rain now and will drop by to catch up again later. Hope you are all coping with your weather, health issues, naughty pets and knitting. Love to all, Lin


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking news!!
> ...


How wonderful to learn about life on your island. Yes, I would love to see those wild and stormy ocean days. Do you have a knitting group that gets together? What type of sweaters do you knit? You might call them jumpers. We know about Aran, Guernsey, Fair Isle and some others. Along with recipes and learning about one another's lives we enjoy photos. When you can find time, perhaps you could show us photos of where you live. I have posted the Finger Lakes area with small villages, others have posted from New Zealand, Australia, even the outback, and others from Scotland and people from all over the States and Canada. Would love to see your island through your eyes and camera.

Weather here is going from really cold to extremely mild and then back to really cold. Plays havoc with my head and the fruit and flowering trees. In the 70's today out on the deck and perhaps snow tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, it's 4:15 and I've had no sleep so I'm off to bed and just hope I'm not staring at the ceiling too long. Maybe I'll put on an Elizabeth Zimmerman dvd very quietly since I have to return it to the Knitting Guild Library tomorrow night.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Judy - love your new avatar! So appropriate.

Pontuf



Ask4j said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely scarf --- I'm wondering if I can make it a litle wider - will pull the pattern to see....this may be my next project.


Designer1234 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!


This is so lovely and bright-especially in winter- is it your own design?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely scarf --- I'm wondering if I can make it a litle wider - will pull the pattern to see....this may be my next project.
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> ...


I wouldn't see why you couldn't make it wider. I made mine longer and thought about widening the ruffle but then changed my mind when I got to the bind-off point and tried it on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!


That is georgeous, love the colors


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!


Very beautiful! Is it your own design? If not where can we find the pattern?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!
> ...


It's mine, yes - and thank you so much!!!
Initially I was making it as a summer tunic - but than realized that, even though the yarn actually keeps cool when wared without anything under, it's not at all that ... thin? - so the tunic can be wared in the winter with something under it, a thin body... So I now have a tunic good for summer and winter - yepee....


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Sandy said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!
> ...


It's mine, I haven't yet written in to a file - but it won't be a free pattern when I do, it took me quite some time and effort to come with it (I actually started it in the early spring... did a lot of other things meanwhile, but still) and it will even be harder to make it to an easy-to-follow set of instructions, some of the "tricks" need a lot of pictures and explanations... so...

But for now, I'm just happy to wear it!
(considering I thought it would be ready for last summer, ha... :mrgreen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful Handy. Love the texture and colors. Just read that you designed it; you are quite a talented lady!



HandyFamily said:


> I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Hi Sam- well , as we all know a lobster has 1 pincher claw and 1 crusher claw, each has it's own purpose, well with these two one has 2 pinchers & the other has 2 crushers, what is odd is that DH got one in the 1st. trap & the other in the 2nd. trap- which we call back to back, it has never as we know ever happened before, first time for everything i guess!-later my friend= viddie, oh by the way sam good morning, it is very warm here today= calling it spring thaw. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> they are sitting on the ice over a lake or river fishing into a hole in the ice - not my idea of a fun afternoon.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I loved ice fishing when I lived in Colorado.. our lake was not that big but it would ice over deep enough that one day some idiot drove a VW out on it.. he made it across quite a few times, but the ice fishing guys got him out of there finally. Fresh caught trout in the middle of winter was a special treat for sure!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> There you go Lurker. At least for me they say you are what you eat. True, but for me I am what I believe.
> 
> Had a bad night with either fm, neuropathy from shingles, arthritis. Get into sleep and then wake up with nerve pain hips, legs, knees. Slept little. Could have laid low and given in to having "bad" day.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Way to GO!!!!!! I'd be right out there with you for sure!!! Cannot wait to get out again, I'm missing all the good weather for hiking these mountains!! (Spring and summer too many tourist and also the wildlife are more active)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks Marianne818 I did not have a knee replacement I had a repair due to a torn meniscus so it is not as extensive as your total knee replacement. Thanks for your good thoughts.
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> ...


Oh so glad to hear that!! Though my replacement is never an issue any longer. It works better than my original ever did ;-) :thumbup: Enjoy the PT and the ice packs!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

good morning all! am anxious and nervous and ready for this to be done already. developed a headache yesterday afternoon won't go away think it's from no caffeine which I will rectify as soon as the test is done and I can eat. I seriously do not understand how they expect people to drink this stuff, makes me want to throw up am using a straw to help get it down quicker and drinking juice after each drink to get rid of taste. nasty nasty stuff. love everyone's work such beautiful colors and such talented people. I ordered some purple and green last week from knit picks to put together in a cowl much lighter shades than designers. everyone have a wonderful day prayers n hugs for all


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


The rest of the world is waiting with open arms, you are wonderful and so loved by so many... always know we have your back!!!! (and front and sides too ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


Oh Sandy this is beautiful!!!! I'll have to go find that one for sure!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> not last week sandy - the week before - the last knitting tea party in december.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam, I was looking high and low for page 96 :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Viddie said:


> Hi Sam- well , as we all know a lobster has 1 pincher claw and 1 crusher claw, each has it's own purpose, well with these two one has 2 pinchers & the other has 2 crushers, what is odd is that DH got one in the 1st. trap & the other in the 2nd. trap- which we call back to back, it has never as we know ever happened before, first time for everything i guess!-later my friend= viddie, oh by the way sam good morning, it is very warm here today= calling it spring thaw. :thumbup:


I didn't know that, and it was very interesting!
Wow, how nature has a way of solving problems...
Thank you for telling as about the lobster's claws, I don't eat sea or river food (don't like the aroma) and would never find out about it if it wasn't for you, thank you!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> 
> The darker color is a grape that looks good with the beautiful shade she sent me. I wanted something else as a contrast and remembered I had some beautiful green which is between an emerald and a darker color . I am
> putting a cable down each front and am not sure how I will finish it. I like the effect of the top down with the wide stripe but am not putting any points in this one. It will be a one button cardigan, I wasn't sure how much yarn I would need and didn't want to run out.
> ...


Designer, you are just amazing, and the colors are brilliant. If I don't have a pattern staring me in the face my needles won't work :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> MJS I got my shingles shot last week. DH went to get his but since he had just had his flu shot the previous week they said they had to wait 4 weeks after receiving the flu shot to give it to him. Also said if he had gotten them the same day it would have been ok. Really strange I thought but at least he will be getting it in a few more weeks.


I was told that since I never had the chickenpox that I would not need the shot. Mom had shingles when we lived in Colorado, stuck way up on a mountain side was not the best place for sure.. we did manage to get her to a local doctor, sent her to a hospital they kept her for a few days as the coming and going was at least a 2 hr drive one way. I know I never want to be in that much pain, not sure what they did for her, but she has never had another attack.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Breaking news!!
> 
> Since we share recipes and sometimes have to convert from one system to another, I think I have found a solution. While looking at kitchens for my remodeling at Ikea today, I noticed a counter mat that is used for rolling out pastry. It had a printed conversion from US cups, tablespoons, etc. to metric. I am not sure what it would cost or how available it is but it would be wonderfully handy when we trade recipes. Will continue checking it out and let everyone know. If you don't have an Ikea store locally, they do ship.


Oh this is great!!! Daniel lives not far from an Ikea store, I'll get him to check it out for me!! (and for him also as he is the only one that cooks at his house) 3 guys and the other 2 eat out all the time (or did) now they pay part of his rent for him cooking plus they each pay a third of the grocery bill. I really need to quit writing long post.. sorry.. :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> good morning all! am anxious and nervous and ready for this to be done already. developed a headache yesterday afternoon won't go away think it's from no caffeine which I will rectify as soon as the test is done and I can eat. I seriously do not understand how they expect people to drink this stuff, makes me want to throw up am using a straw to help get it down quicker and drinking juice after each drink to get rid of taste. nasty nasty stuff. love everyone's work such beautiful colors and such talented people. I ordered some purple and green last week from knit picks to put together in a cowl much lighter shades than designers. everyone have a wonderful day prayers n hugs for all


Glad you were able to get that stuff down.. it is YUCK!! Thinking of you this morning and keeping you in prayers. The colors sound pretty.. can't wait to see pictures


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > MJS I got my shingles shot last week. DH went to get his but since he had just had his flu shot the previous week they said they had to wait 4 weeks after receiving the flu shot to give it to him. Also said if he had gotten them the same day it would have been ok. Really strange I thought but at least he will be getting it in a few more weeks.
> ...


Gweniepooh, it's not strange, it's the normal procedure with vaccines. Administering more than one vaccine at once is, most times, all right - the body starts to produce antibodies to all agents. But after a while, when the body had started to "bottle", is a very bad idea to weaken it by giving other things. It's better to weight for the full course.

Marianne, if I were you I'd get tested for chickenpox antibodies (you probably don't have them). And if they are absent it's better to get varivax or something similar.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna you asked about MAryannes mittens- she has chosen a pair in the One Skein Sock Yarn book. Bit it will be woiting until next week to atart (probably later witht he new workshop starting) as I have a very busy week. Not sure how often I will be able to drop into the KTP.
Vicky is back! which means we hav ehad to give back the rabbit. We will miss having her around, but good to have Vick and Brett back. Had tea at there place tonight with Bretts parents and my mother. My helathy active maother has suddenly developed neck problems for which she hada an x-ray today but also an extremely painful knee (since seeing the coctor about the knee) She wasn't up to catching ht ebus os she arranged to get a taxi to the wray and I owuld go and pick her up. To cut a long story short I went and picke dhe rup from her place an hor after the x-ray appointment as the taxi still not arrived. But she was out of the x-ray 10 minutes after we arrived despite being so late. And then needed to take her back as she felt unable to manage the stairs up to the bedrooms.



Poledra65 said:


> Is it cheating to put my pedometer on my sleeve when I knit? It is activity, right? :shock: :?:


Actually i twould be interesting to see how much registered, not know how accurate it would be.
Pammie how good that the CPAP is working so well- and hte flow effect of feeling better durin ght eday helping you eat better and thus feel yet even more better (goood grammer there!).
Well made it to p15 and had better get some other srtuff done as I am awake. Seeing as I coul dwell up aslepp in the morning I had better get stuff done now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning again HandyFamily. Marianne and all! Just got back from awards breakfast for 3rd grade at GD's school. GD received 3 awards; math, reading, and student of the month for her class. Very proud of her. Took pictures and sent to DD since she could not be there. 

Handy Family thanks for explaining about the shots.

PupLover thinking of you as you go through tests


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

morning all, me and maddi took bj to work and i am trying to get enough caffeen in me to get back out in the cold. wow. ice run offs froze on the highways, just heard them tell on the scanner they pulled a bus back on the road on our street. very steep hills. i hate cold.... the older i get the harder it is to keep my bones warm.
i was checking out the stephenbe sites, is he facinating or what. 
designer your so talented and i loved the colors, of course i love vibrant bright colors always.
handy, love that tunic also, love, lve the colors. i am in awe of all you folks who knit so well and to design your own stuff. me a 2-3 yr knitter, i have so far to go, i enjoy it and it relaxes me, don't think i will ever tackle a sweater or anything like that, but i love to see all of yours. sam, i love the color of your wingspan shawl, you got talent too. 
me i am a jack of all trades, as far back as i can remember i have loved art, drawing, painting, love crafts, when i see something i just nearly have to try my version of it. did jewlry for a while, now jst for me and family. not really money in it, to many folks do it. we did craft shows for yrs and kept a booth at a tourest town, we worked then, so it was constant to stay ready for shows, wow, i don't miss those days, sit up and break down..... having to listen to folks when they think you can't hear, say i can do that, i always just looked at them and smiled...then make it.but one thing i have always had in my life is paint, i have used oils, acrylic and now i am facinated with watercolor, i am not great, i have my own style and have done a few oils back in the day and sold them, i have painted things for folks, not my thing, i think they were good pcs but i don't like having to please folks. (does that sound biggity or what?) i just see pictures or whatever and i do my version and boy do we turn out different. i really had to retrain myself when i started learning watercolor, cause its backwards from oil/acyrics, gotta thing about it and work in layers, cause there is not much going back. i draw and have taken some classes, wow, did i feel out of my element, one teacher, came in and dropped a sheet in the center of our circle and we had to draw without any lines being in our work, shading was what he was trying to teach us, not color book painting. ok, enough rambling, if i ever learn to do pictures on here i will post stuff. cause i sure enjoy looking at all of your stuff.
shingles, i have had them on my head once. dr said i have good news and bad news, bad news its shingles, good news it will only go down one side of head, as it follows the nerve. talk about feeling like coals of fire burning deep down on your head, but i was lucky in the sense that mine didn't linger as long as others,painful.. ok, gotta get around for tai chi and cleaning at church, gonna try to hook up with a couple girl pals for lunch. everyone have a good day.
I never could see a difference in the two lobsters hands, they look the same to my untrained eye.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning... I finished the Pocketed Scarf.. going to try to post a picture, Daniel took it for me as I am still a bit unsteady with holding it still (took 4 and they were all blurred :-( ) The colors are not as bright as they are in real time.. seem washed out a bit, but I hope she will enjoy it.. she did pick out the yarn :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay--I got a couple of quick shots of the ruffled mitts--not the best but I hope it gives you an idea. I have this one typed up, if anyone is interested in test knitting...


These look really good, enough to add interest but not overpowering.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that is the most god awful bedspread i have ever seen
> ...


Yes I too had no idea what he was talking about. Clearly it impacted us greatly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pocket scarf turned out nicely Mariannn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You've got all of us!!
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


Just beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> 
> The darker color is a grape that looks good with the beautiful shade she sent me. I wanted something else as a contrast and remembered I had some beautiful green which is between an emerald and a darker color . I am
> putting a cable down each front and am not sure how I will finish it. I like the effect of the top down with the wide stripe but am not putting any points in this one. It will be a one button cardigan, I wasn't sure how much yarn I would need and didn't want to run out.
> ...


That's looking great already. Love your choice of contrast colours too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> morning all, me and maddi took bj to work and i am trying to get enough caffeen in me to get back out in the cold. wow. ice run offs froze on the highways, just heard them tell on the scanner they pulled a bus back on the road on our street. very steep hills. i hate cold.... the older i get the harder it is to keep my bones warm.
> i was checking out the stephenbe sites, is he facinating or what.
> designer your so talented and i loved the colors, of course i love vibrant bright colors always.
> handy, love that tunic also, love, lve the colors. i am in awe of all you folks who knit so well and to design your own stuff. me a 2-3 yr knitter, i have so far to go, i enjoy it and it relaxes me, don't think i will ever tackle a sweater or anything like that, but i love to see all of yours. sam, i love the color of your wingspan shawl, you got talent too.
> ...


Southern gal --- You are a woman after my own heart! I have tried 'everything' over the years , and enjoyed learning everything. I especially love painting - I still do all my cards in watercolor scenes.
So nice to meet you.Shirley
:thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> good morning all! am anxious and nervous and ready for this to be done already. developed a headache yesterday afternoon won't go away think it's from no caffeine which I will rectify as soon as the test is done and I can eat. I seriously do not understand how they expect people to drink this stuff, makes me want to throw up am using a straw to help get it down quicker and drinking juice after each drink to get rid of taste. nasty nasty stuff. love everyone's work such beautiful colors and such talented people. I ordered some purple and green last week from knit picks to put together in a cowl much lighter shades than designers. everyone have a wonderful day prayers n hugs for all


Good luck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Dear Marianne- I am so grateful for your kind words. Life has taken a turn much faster than I had expected. It saddens me but I think it was inevitable. I am still feeling very weepy, but last night we made the decision that the best solution for Fale is that he stay with the family in Australia. He is just so much happier there with the nephew and nieces, and all the children. He can use his own language, and I will sort out so he has access to his own Pension. This is similar to the decision that Southern Gal had to make recently for the caring of her Dad. Except in our case he is going to where the majority of the family is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker, how great that you feel so much more poistive with this new diagnosis- the realisation that you can do something for yorself (well thats how I interpreted what you said). Sounds like you feel more control over your life suddenly. I assume Fale is still away? 

Mariannae sp good to hear you sounding like yourself again.

Designer those are lovely colours in that jacket, they go so well with the orginal yarn.

Handy Family that is an amazing looking tunic. I really envy those who can design things like themsleves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning... I finished the Pocketed Scarf.. going to try to post a picture, Daniel took it for me as I am still a bit unsteady with holding it still (took 4 and they were all blurred :-( ) The colors are not as bright as they are in real time.. seem washed out a bit, but I hope she will enjoy it.. she did pick out the yarn :thumbup:


Those are beautiful colours together- do I see the pockets towards each end of the scarf?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Marianne- I am so grateful for your kind words. Life has taken a turn much faster than I had expected. It saddens me but I think it was inevitable. I am still feeling very weepy, but last night we made the decision that the best solution for Fale is that he stay with the family in Australia. He is just so much happier there with the nephew and nieces, and all the children. He can use his own language, and I will sort out so he has access to his own Pension. This is similar to the decision that Southern Gal had to make recently for the caring of her Dad. Except in our case he is going to where the majority of the family is.


Oh Julie, that must have been the hardest decision to make! My heart goes out to you, I'm almost in tears myself thinking about it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker I am so glad that you have gotten a new diagnosis and a new thought pattern when thinking/looking at yourself. Whether or not family and ex accept and/or understand you know in your heart that this is true.


So true--it makes a huge difference when one understands more about circumstance and how that affects you--never mind anyone else. PTSD is actually now known to be more common for people who have been in abusive relationships...



Marianne818 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Ringo is a doll!
> ...


I have all my testers--can't wait to see how they come out! I have some others as well that I have yet to photograph. Yesterday I did not turn on the computer (which leads to having pages & pages here to catch up on!) but did make progress on the sweater, so that's exciting. I hope to finish it by the end of the week, though that may be a bit ambitious--we shall see.

On page 29 and reading as best I can this morning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie have just seen your post about Fale staying in Sydney. Sounds like it is the best for him, but how hard for you. But the language issue etc won't get easier as time goes on. And at least this way he is able to settle down. 
And while it is all very well to enjoy some time alone while he is away it is another thing alltogether to have left permanently. Are you going to be able to go and see him at some time? If you do let me know- I might be able to come over and see you! 
Family tends to be so central to many cultures in a way that is different to most of us in Western cultures and to be able to speak his heart language is so important to people with memory loss. So often too they lose a second language no matter how well they once knew it.
But I really feel for you as you made this selfless decision to do what is best for Fale- and now need to live with it on an ongoing daily basis.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life has taken a turn much faster than I had expected. It saddens me but I think it was inevitable. I am still feeling very weepy, but last night we made the decision that the best solution for Fale is that he stay with the family in Australia. He is just so much happier there with the nephew and nieces, and all the children. He can use his own language, and I will sort out so he has access to his own Pension. This is similar to the decision that Southern Gal had to make recently for the caring of her Dad. Except in our case he is going to where the majority of the family is.


oh my, gentle hugs myfanwy and holding you in my arms with love in my heart. I am so sympathetic for you and the loss you are feeling. Will you be able to move to him so you can still be with him, or, is this too much? Remember that the good Lord does not give us more than we can bear and He helps us with the things that we need helping with in our lives. We are all here for you! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker, how great that you feel so much more poistive with this new diagnosis- the realisation that you can do something for yorself (well thats how I interpreted what you said). Sounds like you feel more control over your life suddenly. I assume Fale is still away?
> 
> Mariannae sp good to hear you sounding like yourself again.
> 
> ...


darowil, you possibly have seen the posting that came in just above yours- it explains what is going on here now. I have a habit of things always coming at me of a rush- just waiting for whatever major decision number three is going to be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie my heart echos all the hugs, sympathy, and love expressed about your decision about Fale. You are such a selfless, gentle . You will be in my prayers as always.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Oh Julie, I am so sorry that it has come to this, but if it makes life for Fale easier I can understand. Here are ((((Hugs))) and lots of positive energy. Remember we have your back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie have just seen your post about Fale staying in Sydney. Sounds like it is the best for him, but how hard for you. But the language issue etc won't get easier as time goes on. And at least this way he is able to settle down.
> And while it is all very well to enjoy some time alone while he is away it is another thing alltogether to have left permanently. Are you going to be able to go and see him at some time? If you do let me know- I might be able to come over and see you!
> Family tends to be so central to many cultures in a way that is different to most of us in Western cultures and to be able to speak his heart language is so important to people with memory loss. So often too they lose a second language no matter how well they once knew it.
> But I really feel for you as you made this selfless decision to do what is best for Fale- and now need to live with it on an ongoing daily basis.


I am sure it is the right decision for him. I don't feel like celebrating- but when I do go over to spend time with him, it would be lovely to meet up with you! Lupe is talking of coming back sometimes to New Zealand, for him to have time with me. Will have to make a decision about church to- whether I continue in the Samoan one, or transfer to the English speaking congregation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've made it to the end of the KTP and figure that maybe at 3 I should go to bed. My fault tonight- I had 23 coffeess at DDs tonight when we all go together to catch up on her arrival back. As I had the last one (actually come to think of i the second was more like 2!). SO its a wonder I feel ready for sleep now. But I wouldn't have caught up otherwise so that is one advantage. And go t most of the other stuff I needed to do and that I could do now for the wweekend so it has been helpful.

Edit- I see I had 23 coffees tonight- no wonder I am awaake! it was actually 2 or maybe 3. My daughter made me a coffee but htere was so much in it that I got too cups out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Life has taken a turn much faster than I had expected. It saddens me but I think it was inevitable. I am still feeling very weepy, but last night we made the decision that the best solution for Fale is that he stay with the family in Australia. He is just so much happier there with the nephew and nieces, and all the children. He can use his own language, and I will sort out so he has access to his own Pension. This is similar to the decision that Southern Gal had to make recently for the caring of her Dad. Except in our case he is going to where the majority of the family is.
> ...


Sydney in summer is way beyond temperatures that I can handle- but he has loved it- he is just a hot climate being. I am looking at going over for perhaps four to five days at a time- I won't know until I know how much money I will have to survive on! Thanks for that hug, Zoe. Appreciate it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Marianne- I am so grateful for your kind words. Life has taken a turn much faster than I had expected. It saddens me but I think it was inevitable. I am still feeling very weepy, but last night we made the decision that the best solution for Fale is that he stay with the family in Australia. He is just so much happier there with the nephew and nieces, and all the children. He can use his own language, and I will sort out so he has access to his own Pension. This is similar to the decision that Southern Gal had to make recently for the caring of her Dad. Except in our case he is going to where the majority of the family is.
> ...


I have a big ache where my heart should be, but I am sure it is the wise decision.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure it is the right decision for him. I don't feel like celebrating- but when I do go over to spend time with him, it would be lovely to meet up with you! Lupe is talking of coming back sometimes to New Zealand, for him to have time with me. Will have to make a decision about church to- whether I continue in the Samoan one, or transfer to the English speaking congregation.


Tough decision re church. You feel at home there don't you? But as you said earlier in the KTP with not using Samoan at home now you will very quickly lose it and so church will become less and less meaningful to you as you understand less and less. But you do have the freedom to find a church that suits you without needin gto consider someone else.
Think of ht epositive things about the decision for Fale but laos for yourself. But let yourself grieve his absence from your daily life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Thank you Silverowl! I am going to need those hugs! It is a bit early still to sort out the red tape- but when the offices start opening that is what I need to start doing. [it is rising 6 am here! up a bit later than is normal for me]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, how great that you feel so much more poistive with this new diagnosis- the realisation that you can do something for yorself (well thats how I interpreted what you said). Sounds like you feel more control over your life suddenly. I assume Fale is still away?
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone on the Tea Party and the new ones too! This is so much fun and Sam your right it does take over!!! I've had computer problems this week and will continue to have them until they are fixed sometime later this week.Uggg!!! Wont be on too much hope everyone has a great week


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Julie - my thoughts are with you. Sometimes a decision is very difficult. It sounds as if for Fale's sake it might be a good thing. I hope you are able to go and visit him often.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > morning all, me and maddi took bj to work and i am trying to get enough caffeen in me to get back out in the cold. wow. ice run offs froze on the highways, just heard them tell on the scanner they pulled a bus back on the road on our street. very steep hills. i hate cold.... the older i get the harder it is to keep my bones warm.
> ...


Aaaahhh...
I envy, I've always wanted to paint...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


With your talents (I have followed your wonderful work) you would have no problems painting -- get yourself some paints if you possibly can, buy your self a basic painting book and start by doing small cards or small pictures. Or start with pencil or pen drawings- then paint them. just start. I am sure you can do it. Good Luck! Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


It won't be often, but as often as I can.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have read up to the end now...

Julie, oh, my dear. My heart goes out to you and I send you hugs as well. I know how hard this decision was to make but I admire that you can do what you know is best for Fale. Blessings to you and the family...

We seem to be on the mend--he went back to work today--so I hope that is the last of the bugs around here. 

The photos of all the lovely things! Such great colors and talent on display--helps me feel warm on a cold day like today (having trouble typing as my fingers are freezing). I will be back later--a bit of work to do--but I hope all are doing well & continue to send good thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna- I needed that hug! Got to start sorting out all the red tape!



Sorlenna said:


> I have read up to the end now...
> 
> Julie, oh, my dear. My heart goes out to you and I send you hugs as well. I know how hard this decision was to make but I admire that you can do what you know is best for Fale. Blessings to you and the family...
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

(((HUGS))) I don't envy you the red tape at all, don't forget to take deep breaths.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sorlenna- I needed that hug! Got to start sorting out all the red tape!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > MJS I got my shingles shot last week. DH went to get his but since he had just had his flu shot the previous week they said they had to wait 4 weeks after receiving the flu shot to give it to him. Also said if he had gotten them the same day it would have been ok. Really strange I thought but at least he will be getting it in a few more weeks.
> ...


I don't know if there is a test to tell if you have the virus in your system or not. But many times children have a very mild case of chickenpox or they are affected differently. Some forty years ago I was babysitting a baby nephew, his parents went on a trip and I took care of him. He was very fussy and had a bit of rash on his bum which I treated and gave him baby aspirin for a slight fever which babies do get and in a day or two it was gone. I could easily have shrugged it off as just an upset from being away from home and a case of diaper rash (my sister was using disposable diapers which was an out rage back then). When his parents returned I checked and yes he had been exposed and it was chickenpox. Chickenpox is a relatively mild disease for children compared to the after affects when we become seniors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Caren! There are a lot of changes going on between the two countries- just got to hang in there and do the best I can for him. Thanks for reminding me to breath deep!



NanaCaren said:


> (((HUGS))) I don't envy you the red tape at all, don't forget to take deep breaths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


You are so strong... I don't think I ever could be - I admire you... and hug you...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Lurker I am so sorry about the heartache you are enduring just now and I would like to add my hugs and thoughts with everyone else xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren! There are a lot of changes going on between the two countries- just got to hang in there and do the best I can for him. Thanks for reminding me to breath deep!
> 
> You are welcome, you have be there for me when I needed reminding many times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Thank you Kati! I know how hard it was for my Dad when the decision was taken out of his hands- but this way Fale will be able to adjust.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Julie have just seen your post about Fale staying in Sydney. Sounds like it is the best for him, but how hard for you. But the language issue etc won't get easier as time goes on. And at least this way he is able to settle down.
> ...


I... Don't want to go into the religious things, I am not a particularly religious person, but I do want to say something about the language part...
A language you don't use is a language that will slowly go away from you.
I knew russian much longer than english, and it's still more... well, close to me when I read or listen, but I feel so awkward when I try to write... like... like if I hadn't used my legs for months and I suddenly stand up and try to run. It's just not there as it should be instinctively, I struggle to express what I want. It doesn't feel... right.
And a language you have is a treasure.
And a language you loose is a treasure thrown in the dump.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Thank you Agnes- I had hoped the decision could be delayed, but there is a death looming in Samoa, and Fale had completely forgotten that he spent all the money I gave him in 2011, in just two weeks [3,000 tala -Samoan dollars]. Family at least will be able to explain to him what he has and what he has not- where as it was beyond my ability in his language. This way to some extent he has to take responsibility for himself. I do miss him. As also I miss the man he was. We keep saying old age is not for wimps.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Thank you so much, Shirley, so nice of you to say that... 
*hugs*
Kati


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!


Oh, what bright lovely happy colors! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I do understand what you are saying- I enjoyed French at school and University and spoke it quite well. But a few years ago I bumped into a Frenchman in town and could not even remember how to greet him- because I already was thinking more in Samoan. Similarly with German in 2011- I could manage only the basics- but my penfriend was most impressed with my pronounciation!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


There is a test for having antibodies. The virus, if it stays, is "hidden" in the ... am, I lack some words here, in some specific nerves around the wrist - and can't be detected. And they are not likely to stay if the disease was not very pronounced. But the antibodies can always be detected, so one would know if one is immune to it.
And as for the disease symptoms and recognition, there are always... am, papule? is that the right word? - on the head - where the hair is, or should be, if it is a small baby with no hair - with chickenpox.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!


So creative and cheery. You are a true designer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Viddie said:


> Hi Sam- well , as we all know a lobster has 1 pincher claw and 1 crusher claw, each has it's own purpose, well with these two one has 2 pinchers & the other has 2 crushers, what is odd is that DH got one in the 1st. trap & the other in the 2nd. trap- which we call back to back, it has never as we know ever happened before, first time for everything i guess!-later my friend= viddie, oh by the way sam good morning, it is very warm here today= calling it spring thaw. :thumbup:


Those two must have to stay close together so one can pinch and one can crush. A real partnership.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> good morning all! am anxious and nervous and ready for this to be done already. developed a headache yesterday afternoon won't go away think it's from no caffeine which I will rectify as soon as the test is done and I can eat. I seriously do not understand how they expect people to drink this stuff, makes me want to throw up am using a straw to help get it down quicker and drinking juice after each drink to get rid of taste. nasty nasty stuff. love everyone's work such beautiful colors and such talented people. I ordered some purple and green last week from knit picks to put together in a cowl much lighter shades than designers. everyone have a wonderful day prayers n hugs for all


Good luck with the test and getting that stuff down and to a cup of coffee when it is all over. Too bad about the headache.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, so good to hear you are doing well. Hope this is only the beginning and it is all uphill from here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > MJS I got my shingles shot last week. DH went to get his but since he had just had his flu shot the previous week they said they had to wait 4 weeks after receiving the flu shot to give it to him. Also said if he had gotten them the same day it would have been ok. Really strange I thought but at least he will be getting it in a few more weeks.
> ...


That's right. If you never had the chicken pox you won't get the shingles. You could still get the chicken pox but I imagine you are vaccinated against them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning... I finished the Pocketed Scarf.. going to try to post a picture, Daniel took it for me as I am still a bit unsteady with holding it still (took 4 and they were all blurred :-( ) The colors are not as bright as they are in real time.. seem washed out a bit, but I hope she will enjoy it.. she did pick out the yarn :thumbup:


How unique with the pockets. For the hands I presume?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I've made it to the end of the KTP and figure that maybe at 3 I should go to bed. My fault tonight- I had 23 coffeess at DDs tonight when we all go together to catch up on her arrival back. As I had the last one (actually come to think of i the second was more like 2!). SO its a wonder I feel ready for sleep now. But I wouldn't have caught up otherwise so that is one advantage. And go t most of the other stuff I needed to do and that I could do now for the wweekend so it has been helpful.
> 
> Edit- I see I had 23 coffees tonight- no wonder I am awaake! it was actually 2 or maybe 3. My daughter made me a coffee but htere was so much in it that I got too cups out.


I thought they must have been in espresso cups. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Lots of Hugs. A heartbreaking time of life when we are faced with these major life-changing decisions. So hard to make the right one but I feel you have and know it is not without pain.  Mixed emotions as you know it is right. We will all have tears with you dear friend. Glad to hear there is the possibility of going there or Lupe and Fale visiting you. Hugs, love, and prayers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> There is a test for having antibodies. The virus, if it stays, is "hidden" in the ... am, I lack some words here, in some specific nerves around the wrist - and can't be detected. And they are not likely to stay if the disease was not very pronounced. But the antibodies can always be detected, so one would know if one is immune to it.
> And as for the disease symptoms and recognition, there are always... am, papule? is that the right word? - on the head - where the hair is, or should be, if it is a small baby with no hair - with chickenpox.


You are right in that there is a test that can be done to determine if you possess the antibodies for chicken pox. The antibodies are gotten two ways -- by having had chicken pox or by having the chicken pox vaccination.

The chicken pox virus mutates slightly and goes on to settle in the central nervous system nerve nodules along the spine. In most people, the virus is then isolated by the body's defence mechanisms and never appear again. In other people, the virus comes out and goes down along the nerve pathways and break out along this nerve pathway and errupt as shingles. There is a vaccination which boosts the body's defence and further renders the virus unable to break free and develope into shingles. (The virus never settles into the wrist but rather into the spinal cord.)

If a person has the chicken pox test and it comes back as negative for chicken pox, then one can get the chicken pox vaccination. And if a person has ever had even a mild case of chicken pox, the antibodies will still pick it up but may not be strong enough to prevent a second case of catching the chicken pox. (My son was one of those people who had them twice.)

If one has never had chicken pox then it is pointless to get the shingles vaccine, but rather would benefit from the chicken pox vaccination, and would then never need the shingles vaccination. If one has had chicken pox, it is up to the individual and their doctor to determine if the shingles vaccination would be of benefit to them.

As far as the determining pustule always being present on the head where the hair would be, this is not always true. The chicken pox may never ever errupt on the scalp but rather may errupt somewhere else on the body, that place most often being on the chest area or the back.

This is just my medical knowledge and experience with these two things from working as an RN and also being a Community Health Nurse. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sorlenna- I needed that hug! Got to start sorting out all the red tape!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope and pray you find some kind people to help you sort all this out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


__________________________________
You have that so right :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: After just typing up my mother's letters (journal) when my dad was dying and after he died I see things from her side and it was very touching the way she learned to sacrifice and let go for him. That is what you are doing and it isn't for wimps. It takes courage and loads of love and pain. The pain of loss... It is a journey none of us want to make. We are here to hold your hand, share the tears, and pray for you. As someone said before, we have your back.
Hugs


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie,
How hard it must be to have to make that decision. I hope you can visit Fale, or he you. As has been said we have your back and you are in our thoughts.

RookieRetiree, thanks good to see you onKTP.

Sassafras


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is pretty silly also to sit in the cold and fish through a hole in the ice. i hate to be cold so i wouldn't be doing it whether they had a heater or not. and it can be dangerous. last year a bunch of men got caught on lake erie and had to be rescued with much expense. then if that wasn't enough they went back out the next day to get their little huts - i would have left them there - let them swim to shore.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > they are sitting on the ice over a lake or river fishing into a hole in the ice - not my idea of a fun afternoon.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've been putzing most of the day - cancelled my doctor's appointment - i wasn't ready yet - got a shower thinking maybe i would take ed out for his birthday - he was not feeling well - his wife has bronchitis so hope he is not getting it - all dressed up and nowhere to go - roflol. 

i have a few pages to catch up on - so best get to it.

handyfamily - the word you wanted was "ice skating" but no one had any trouble telling what you were talking about.

personally - and i a sure i talk for the entire ktp - we are just so happy that you have been joining in so much and really hope you keep coming back - you are our only knitter in bulgaria and we love it.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lin - were you born on the island?

i think in general - people need to be intertained - they don't know how to intertain themselves. whereas those of us that remember the green hornet on radio - warm summers with fire flies - quiet evenings sitting outside - taking a stroll - stopping in at the neighbors and were always welcomed - we don't need to be intertained - we grew up intertaining ourselves. and who needs to be intertained with knitting needles and yarn in your hands.

sam



TNS said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking news!!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thought I'd say hello since I've been lurking for months and months. I was saying prayers for you,Zoe, when there was a chance your ex would be showing up at Christmas. And giving thanks when he couldn't.
Marianne have been thinking and praying for you through all the medical trials you've been through in the last weeks/months! I'm so glad you're home and on the mend. Also keeping your Ben in prayers so he can recover his health. I think it's much harder for a man to give up doing the physical things they're accustomed to doing.
Julie, so sorry that Fale will no longer be with you. You had mentioned a while back that it might happen, if I remember correctly. Do hope you have family and friends close so you won't feel isolated. Although with the Tea Party family, you're never alone!
Southern Gal, Thought of you and all that you and your family were going through to have your father go to the nursing home. Never an easy decision to make for a beloved parent.
Sorry this is so long but wanted to let everyone know I've been checking in daily to find out how my Tea Party family was doing.
To all who have been dealing with bad health and the sickness of loved ones, know that I'm keeping you all in prayers.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you JuneK for the prayers. And please, no more lurking around the Knitting Tea Party!!!! You must join in and share the cuppa with us and share your knitting/crochet with us, and all those fabulous recipes that must be hanging out in your pantry and just wanting to appear at our virtual table of culinary delights! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is just lovely handyfamily - the colors are great - the detail in the knitting is wonderful - what great work you do.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does this effect their value or is it just an oddity? funny thing - i could tell which were the pinchers and which were the crushers -i never knew thay had one of each - i just knew they tasted really good dipped in melted butter. lol

sam



Viddie said:


> Hi Sam- well , as we all know a lobster has 1 pincher claw and 1 crusher claw, each has it's own purpose, well with these two one has 2 pinchers & the other has 2 crushers, what is odd is that DH got one in the 1st. trap & the other in the 2nd. trap- which we call back to back, it has never as we know ever happened before, first time for everything i guess!-later my friend= viddie, oh by the way sam good morning, it is very warm here today= calling it spring thaw. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hang in there pup lover - we used to hold our noses shut with our fingers when we had to drink something that did not taste good - can't remember if it helped or not.

sam



Pup lover said:


> good morning all! am anxious and nervous and ready for this to be done already. developed a headache yesterday afternoon won't go away think it's from no caffeine which I will rectify as soon as the test is done and I can eat. I seriously do not understand how they expect people to drink this stuff, makes me want to throw up am using a straw to help get it down quicker and drinking juice after each drink to get rid of taste. nasty nasty stuff. love everyone's work such beautiful colors and such talented people. I ordered some purple and green last week from knit picks to put together in a cowl much lighter shades than designers. everyone have a wonderful day prayers n hugs for all


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> does this effect their value or is it just an oddity? funny thing - i could tell which were the pinchers and which were the crushers -i never knew thay had one of each - i just knew they tasted really good dipped in melted butter. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


lol, Sam, I am right with you on the eating of them! hmmmm, make mine some garlic butter and of course the crab cakes that go with them, and the baked pots with butter, sour cream, bacon bits, and cheese on top, hmmm, yes and a coffee too! oh my, now I need to find a restaurant that will cater to all my needs! and of course the KTP family is all invited to fine dining too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - do not quit writing long posts - we love reading them - we all get lengthy sometimes - don't give it another thought.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking news!!
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have snow! I'm very surprised by that--and it's a good thing I planned on staying inside today anyhow. LOL


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> does this effect their value or is it just an oddity? funny thing - i could tell which were the pinchers and which were the crushers -i never knew thay had one of each - i just knew they tasted really good dipped in melted butter. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


NO SAM; does not effect the sale that i know of, i personally do not like lobster & i refuse to cook them, DH is the master of that. I know he can eat these till the cows come home. he likes them hot right from the shell.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal i encourage you to knit yourself a sweater. do not read ahead - just co the sts and work row by row - if you do that you will soon have a sweater to wear. takes a little time but easy peasy - do try one.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> i am in awe of all you folks who knit so well and to design your own stuff. me a 2-3 yr knitter, i have so far to go, i enjoy it and it relaxes me, don't think i will ever tackle a sweater or anything like that, but i love to see all of yours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice work marianne - and i do love the colors - can you get into the pockets while you are weariing it?

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning... I finished the Pocketed Scarf.. going to try to post a picture, Daniel took it for me as I am still a bit unsteady with holding it still (took 4 and they were all blurred :-( ) The colors are not as bright as they are in real time.. seem washed out a bit, but I hope she will enjoy it.. she did pick out the yarn :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, I haven't caught up with all the posting but wanted to jump in and say Hi to all and sent my Love and hope everyone is doing good.
I've been working on some projects and will post when I have them all done. I have one baby set done and now working on a cocoon.

Has anyone ever heard from Dave? I was hoping he would stop in once in awhile but then I could have missed him since I don't get on as much.

The weather here has gotten really cold. We have had freezing temps at night. Had to cover our fruit trees. Little Tony is wearing his coat and really likes it so much he won't let us take it off when he comes in the house. Dachshunds are such funny characters.

Well, until later take care my dear friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it really isn't too bad a bedspread - i guess - i'm lol about it now - it just looked pretty bad with my wingspan on it - or so i thought - at the time.

sam



darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > does this effect their value or is it just an oddity? funny thing - i could tell which were the pinchers and which were the crushers -i never knew thay had one of each - i just knew they tasted really good dipped in melted butter. lol
> ...


5mm I'm so with you. It's making me crave lobster...Yuuuummmyyy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - healing energy coming to you - while it may be good for fale - the loss i know is great for you. we are here for you always.

sam


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> southern gal i encourage you to knit yourself a sweater. do not read ahead - just co the sts and work row by row - if you do that you will soon have a sweater to wear. takes a little time but easy peasy - do try one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - so glad you are not lurking anymore and decided to stop for a cuppa and some conversation. do come back soon and join in again - there is always plenty of hot tea and an empty place at the table - we never run out of room. we'll be looking for you.

sam



jknappva said:


> Thought I'd say hello since I've been lurking for months and months. I was saying prayers for you,Zoe, when there was a chance your ex would be showing up at Christmas. And giving thanks when he couldn't.
> Marianne have been thinking and praying for you through all the medical trials you've been through in the last weeks/months! I'm so glad you're home and on the mend. Also keeping your Ben in prayers so he can recover his health. I think it's much harder for a man to give up doing the physical things they're accustomed to doing.
> Julie, so sorry that Fale will no longer be with you. You had mentioned a while back that it might happen, if I remember correctly. Do hope you have family and friends close so you won't feel isolated. Although with the Tea Party family, you're never alone!
> Southern Gal, Thought of you and all that you and your family were going through to have your father go to the nursing home. Never an easy decision to make for a beloved parent.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you strawberry4u - do you get snow in las vegas? i wonder if the fountains are running in this cold weather.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't caught up with all the posting but wanted to jump in and say Hi to all and sent my Love and hope everyone is doing good.
> I've been working on some projects and will post when I have them all done. I have one baby set done and now working on a cocoon.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard from Dave? I was hoping he would stop in once in awhile but then I could have missed him since I don't get on as much.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you strawberry4u - do you get snow in las vegas? i wonder if the fountains are running in this cold weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> 
> The darker color is a grape that looks good with the beautiful shade she sent me. I wanted something else as a contrast and remembered I had some beautiful green which is between an emerald and a darker color . I am
> putting a cable down each front and am not sure how I will finish it. I like the effect of the top down with the wide stripe but am not putting any points in this one. It will be a one button cardigan, I wasn't sure how much yarn I would need and didn't want to run out.
> ...


Designer, this is so beautiful and what wonderful work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

When DH and I left home this morning fora 35 minute drive to the airport in Milwaukee, I commented on what a great day it was for flying in the winter-cold-14 degrees, but sunny, barely a cloud in the sky and virtually no weather on our flight path. Believe it or not, we had to wait three hours for a 55 minute flight to Minneapolis and had to rebook the Minneapolis to Phoenix flight since we missed that connection. I didn't knit in Milwaukee but I have started a hat--have 90 minutes here before the flight. The joys of flying!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren! There are a lot of changes going on between the two countries- just got to hang in there and do the best I can for him. Thanks for reminding me to breath deep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a time when being one country could well help! At least the red tape would be lesss. but I'm sure IF it ever happens they will manage the worst aspects of each of our systems and run with them. And no I'm saying anything about whether or not we should be one country- I actually don't have an opinion. I don't know about in NZ but over here every now and then the idea is vaguely floated that we should join together and form one country .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Caren! There are a lot of changes going on between the two countries- just got to hang in there and do the best I can for him. Thanks for reminding me to breath deep!
> ...


The subject does come up from time to time, Aussie being the closest large market- but it usually seems to be from economic arguments- we get the impression the NZ'ers are not always the most welcome immigrants- and a lot do migrate!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry - you can use any yarn you wish - and fit your needle ize to the yarn you buy. there really is no right or wrong yarn for this project - if you want it washable choose a washable yarn - etc. do make one though - it really is a fun knit. i'm doing a workshop 17 april on the wingspan.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > good to see you strawberry4u - do you get snow in las vegas? i wonder if the fountains are running in this cold weather.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> strawberry - you can use any yarn you wish - and fit your needle ize to the yarn you buy. there really is no right or wrong yarn for this project - if you want it washable choose a washable yarn - etc. do make one though - it really is a fun knit. i'm doing a workshop 17 april on the wingspan.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I am planning to go stash diving to see what I have--hoping to get one made this year!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The subject does come up from time to time, Aussie being the closest large market- but it usually seems to be from economic arguments- we get the impression the NZ'ers are not always the most welcome immigrants- and a lot do migrate!


Sometimes we start to wonder if any are left in NZ! I'm not sure how much of it is that you aren't welcome and how much is just typical Aussies. We often complain the same about the other states. We do thpough love laughing at your accent. I had a friend once when the girls were toddlers with a friend called Becky. And because she pronounced her b and v much the same and her i and e much the same I could never tell whether she was talking about her Becky or my Vicky! And many get great delight from getting New Zealanders to say six. They pronounce there i like our e so it sounds like sex. No idea why it is such fun to hear them say sex instead of six! MAybe it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The subject does come up from time to time, Aussie being the closest large market- but it usually seems to be from economic arguments- we get the impression the NZ'ers are not always the most welcome immigrants- and a lot do migrate!
> ...


I would say those from Sydney say 'sex' rather than six- but my accent is more English.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Finally caught up for a minute - great pictures of projects - really inspiring - Hope everyone is making the best of the day - love the Pooh pic!!
Dear Lurker - saw your post and my heart just sank. I know this will be much harder on you than it will be on Fale- your visits will be a good thing, but his day to day will be less stressful there with extended family. I'm so glad that you have had that "see the woman in the mirror" moment about the PTSD. The most important thing is that you know the truth - and live the truth. I am so proud to be your friend. Here if you need me - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Checking to see if I missed Pup lover - is she back from her ordeal???????? I wanted to wish her good luck, but it's been busy here today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my....what a tough decision --- will you be able to move closer to him and the family?


Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Finally caught up for a minute - great pictures of projects - really inspiring - Hope everyone is making the best of the day - love the Pooh pic!!
> Dear Lurker - saw your post and my heart just sank. I know this will be much harder on you than it will be on Fale- your visits will be a good thing, but his day to day will be less stressful there with extended family. I'm so glad that you have had that "see the woman in the mirror" moment about the PTSD. The most important thing is that you know the truth - and live the truth. I am so proud to be your friend. Here if you need me - luv-AZ


Dear AZ, I am almost overwhelmed with the loving and support people have expressed, I am waiting on two important phone calls. One from family- one from the Department about his Pension. I will know better how things stand once those have come through. It took nearly 20 minutes this morning to get through to the dapartment, and they had no appointments available right to the end of January!
I had a good talk with my Community Support Worker who has been there for me for 6 or 7 years. I feel it is up to me to take a more adult position. Take more control of my life. I have high hopes of new paint brushes, new paints and painting my sadnesses out- and hopefully getting through to joy as well. a hug, winging it's way for you, thank you!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> june - so glad you are not lurking anymore and decided to stop for a cuppa and some conversation. do come back soon and join in again - there is always plenty of hot tea and an empty place at the table - we never run out of room. we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you JuneK for the prayers. And please, no more lurking around the Knitting Tea Party!!!! You must join in and share the cuppa with us and share your knitting/crochet with us, and all those fabulous recipes that must be hanging out in your pantry and just wanting to appear at our virtual table of culinary delights! Zoe


Thanks for the welcome, Zoe. Afraid I won't have any recipes to contribute. Not able to cook any longer...that's the job of my daughter who's the 'chef'. However,I'm the chief dishwasher....anyone need tips on washing dishes, I'm your gal. Really miss not having a dishwasher in this apt. but otherwise, love where we are!
I do enjoy all the recipes and if I see one that's very tempting, I encourage my daughter to try it! She says she doesn't love to cook but loves to eat! So she's always trying new recipes!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my....what a tough decision --- will you be able to move closer to him and the family?
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I don't intend ever to live in Sydney- I am fine here today at 22.8C - not sure what Sydney will be at the moment but sure it is too hot for me- I hope to work out some way of having the dogs cared for and to go over for a few days at a time. Lupe is talking of bringing Uncle back to NZ to visit- A lot of the details will be worked out as time goes by. I am very tired again- it is a quarter to one pm, but I did not get very much sleep. so please excuse me if I keep this brief!
I am amazed at the caring that everyone is showing- makes one feel the world is still an OK place!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Some of you were talking about reactions, and I have one now. I really started itching on Friday. I thought it was just that my skin was dry. Then I noticed lots of red spots. Finally, I called the doctor, and she said it was hives, and what was different. The only thing is the Advair Inhaler. So, that must be it. Stopping that and taking medicine. Hopefully, it will go away soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have to tell you that one of my best friends in Ohio has come down with the shingles on her head. It is headed for her eye and ear. I'm quite afraid for her. She said it started with the worst headache she has ever had and she was starting to wonder if she had a brain tumor and then got the rash. She said her husband got the shingles vaccine but she had put it off. I hope she will be ok. I was in my early 60's when I had it and it hit me hard because of being older, the doctor said that not me. I thought I was still young. My friend is in her late 70's and has had cancer twice. She's had the rash 3 days now so it's just the beginning. My siege lasted 2 months. I pray it won't be as long for her and won't get in the eye or ear. I don't like vaccines, but this is one I got as I don't ever want to get the shingles a second time. FIL and aunt had it twice.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, i have several pages to catch up on again. We had a minor/major emergency so had to go to Aurora, Colorado (about 3 hours away) and pick up DH from the hospital today as they took him to the ER last night as he accidentally cut parts of 3 fingers off in the fanbelt of the semi he was driving. He's okay and he'll be able to function just fine, he still has more of the 3 fingers that were caught than he lost, so all is well. If that is the worst injury/illness he encounters in his life I will be very pleased. Well, hugs to everyone, and hope you are all doing well. Now back to read up. 
Kaye


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've saved it to Evernote for company.[/quote said:


> Love Evernote so glad I have it. Have you seen the new pen that works with Evernote, it is brilliant.


A pen that works with Evernote??? Tell me more please!! ;-)[/quote]

I'd be interested to hear about this too. Maybe it's already on here somewhere. I'm only on page 17.

Found it. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, i have several pages to catch up on again. We had a minor/major emergency so had to go to Aurora, Colorado (about 3 hours away) and pick up DH from the hospital today as they took him to the ER last night as he accidentally cut parts of 3 fingers off in the fanbelt of the semi he was driving. He's okay and he'll be able to function just fine, he still has more of the 3 fingers that were caught than he lost, so all is well. If that is the worst injury/illness he encounters in his life I will be very pleased. Well, hugs to everyone, and hope you are all doing well. Now back to read up.
> Kaye


Oh Kaye you sound so calm - I know this must have been pretty frightening to hear about and not be there. Sending healing vibes to your dh and a hug for you - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pammie - hope the itching stops soon - dh has just been prescribed this inhaler - I will warn him. I need to go pick it up along with some other meds tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ringo was my avatar a while back- in his favourite pose- sitting up or 'begging' as we know it[/quote]

He is so sweet :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> 
> This is a shawl I made with Mirasol yarn. It didn't have the silk in it but is wonderfully soft and beautiful to work with. The pattern is called Highland Fling. I have it in a book but it is available on Ravelry for $6.00. It is fun to knit--the border is knit at the same time as the shawl.
> 
> I have done three wingspans--easy knitting in front of the TV. I think I might try the lacy one next time--when you do your workshop.


V ery pretty. Love the colour.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > There is a test for having antibodies. The virus, if it stays, is "hidden" in the ... am, I lack some words here, in some specific nerves around the wrist - and can't be detected. And they are not likely to stay if the disease was not very pronounced. But the antibodies can always be detected, so one would know if one is immune to it.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, i have several pages to catch up on again. We had a minor/major emergency so had to go to Aurora, Colorado (about 3 hours away) and pick up DH from the hospital today as they took him to the ER last night as he accidentally cut parts of 3 fingers off in the fanbelt of the semi he was driving. He's okay and he'll be able to function just fine, he still has more of the 3 fingers that were caught than he lost, so all is well. If that is the worst injury/illness he encounters in his life I will be very pleased. Well, hugs to everyone, and hope you are all doing well. Now back to read up.
> Kaye


Oh my Dear! what an anxiety for you- so glad DH still has enough of the fingers left for them to work. God Bless you both!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, i have several pages to catch up on again. We had a minor/major emergency so had to go to Aurora, Colorado (about 3 hours away) and pick up DH from the hospital.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Julie, yes, he'll be able to write and tie his shoes again, eventually. 

How's Fales trip going? hope all is well there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Ringo was my avatar a while back- in his favourite pose- sitting up or 'begging' as we know it


 He is so sweet :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

thank you Budasha- Ringo is being a good boy today and has been in the garden most of the day because I may have to go out again- He has not made too much of a nuisance of himself with the neighbour's new dog- he loves to patrol the back fence! Do hope you are keeping well!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). I am enclosing a couple of picture of it. It is the Sideways Pleated Seed Stitch Scarf (the pattern I posted on page 96 of last week's TP).


I really like that and it shows the colours so well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Julie, yes, he'll be able to write and tie his shoes again, eventually.
> 
> How's Fales trip going? hope all is well there.


Fale just rang me- which was good. He sounded happy enough, but the decision we are working on is that he will stay there permanently with the family- there is just so many more of them for him to inter-act with, and talk Samoan with. I am convinced it is better to make the decision while the person is still functioning well enough to settle into the new routine. If you leave it too late it can cause so many problems, as we hear with Dreamweaver's beloved mother.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Viddie said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Viddie. We love having new folks. Is N.S. Canada Nova Scotia? I love that the tea party is such an international gathers. We learn so much about our world sharing.
> ...


Hi Viddie - nice to have you join us. My mouth is watering just looking at those lobsters. What do you mean that they are the total opposite of what they should be? Is it because they're not cooked and are red?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> 
> The darker color is a grape that looks good with the beautiful shade she sent me. I wanted something else as a contrast and remembered I had some beautiful green which is between an emerald and a darker color . I am
> putting a cable down each front and am not sure how I will finish it. I like the effect of the top down with the wide stripe but am not putting any points in this one. It will be a one button cardigan, I wasn't sure how much yarn I would need and didn't want to run out.
> ...


Designer - Wow - the green really shows off that purple that ranji sent you. It is such a gorgeous shade. You're doing a terrific job. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!


You should be happy with it. It's gorgeous. Keep sending us the photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Julie, yes, he'll be able to write and tie his shoes again, eventually.
> ...


You are so right, I'm sure it isn't an easy decision for either of you but that it is probably for the best for you both. Hugs and tons of love for you both. and Ringo and Rufus.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


You are so right about losing a language. Although I was born in Canada, my parents were Hungarian and I learned to speak Hungarian first. I've never lost it although I rarely speak it now because both my parents are gone and my relatives are far away. To keep from losing it entirely, I watch a Hungarian television program and also try to read some of the letters my mother received over the years. It is a privilege to have a second language; I only wish I had a third.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I'm wearing my new soy tunic today... and am so, so very happy with it!


That's beautiful. The colors are wonderful.

:thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker, I am so sorry that you have to make such a difficult decision. I know you think it is his best interest, but I know if must be hard for you. I'm guessing you would not want to move there, so I home you are able to make the decision right for you, too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> hang in there pup lover - we used to hold our noses shut with our fingers when we had to drink something that did not taste good - can't remember if it helped or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


it helps until you have to breathe I was doing it this morning! lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We have snow! I'm very surprised by that--and it's a good thing I planned on staying inside today anyhow. LOL


are you in the mountains?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, Sam! You're the host with the most. You're so welcoming to new-comers and even us, who used to post often and then ended up just lurking.
I look forward to seeing what's happening with our wide-spread family!
Do you have snow where you are in Ohio?
We have had none and may not get any at all. Southeast Virginia is NOT known for snowfall. When we get it, it only lasts a couple of days...and if it's less than 12" or 15", it's usually gone the next day!
JuneK[/quote]

Welcome, June, to the Tea Party.

I wondered where you might be in VA. Now you say that you are in southeast VA, and I'm really curious. We lived in Suffolk for 3 years, until early '96 when we moved to NE Ohio.

Glad you've decided to jump into the conversations here. We're usually a friendly and civil group with talk the ranges from handwork to family to difficult times, etc. We don't limit ourselves to short posts when we feel it necessary. So don't feel embarrassed if yours seem long to you. we don't complain because we're reading long posts that show a need to express a burden or a great joy.

I am in NE Ohio, across the state from Sam. We had 12-15 inches of snow on the ground until late last week when the temps climbed and the rain came down.

Join us as often as you can, please. Ohio Joy (There are several of us named ''Joy'' so we tend to clarify just which of us has posted.)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.

Poledra how scary for you both! glad that he didn't lose them completely.

Lurker hugs to you and I hope that you are able to unravel the red tape quickly and with minimum hassle. giving yourself the painting and visits to look forward too is a good idea!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ did DH get in to see a Dr? Hope the inhaler helps him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can answer you on that, Sam!! I swear Las Vegas isn't going to let me exit the plane there ever again. On one visit, it snowed (February) and we saw school children playing with the cafeteria trays as toboggans. Closed the airport for 2 days!! And on another trip, there was a ferocious rainstorm and the streets flooded.

Strawberry--I feel for you; you're probably not at all prepared for the cold/snow.



Strawberry4u said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > good to see you strawberry4u - do you get snow in las vegas? i wonder if the fountains are running in this cold weather.
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, i had a post started and this computer ate it. its cold here, as my uncle used to say, colder than a well diggers hind end, he always said slicker than owl grease and i never figured that one out......
jules my heart goes out to you. i am just gonna say, give it lots of time. its gonna be different from now on to you and with any change, you just gotta give it time. it still hurts that dad isn't home, i don't ever say anything to mom or dad, i just go hang out with him and take my knitting and crawl in his bed or chair and watch whatever show he is watching, just gotta make do the best you can, and yes, i am sad sometimes when i leave, but i try not to dwell on it. it just is what it is. will fale understand why he is staying there and be satisfied?
handy, i think you should take some beginner class in painting, acrylic i think is better for clean up and the stuff you gotta use. just see if you got the nac for it and if so then start getting your supplies a bit at a time. if you buy brushes i always found its better to get something cheap to start with and add good brushes as you go along. 
ok, Viddi, i finally saw the difference in the claws, Liz they are suppossed to have one of each pincher and crusher claw, but you gotta look really close.
with all the talk of shingles my girl friends and i were talking about it and the cost here is $600. and the insurance does not cover it. that stinks.
my cousin and girlfriend had the best time, we found a great new place we are calling our new get together place, its a little cottage/coffee house, that she does cassaroles for folks to buy and caters meals also, i had the salad plate, so many to choose from, lois had the reubon and said it was awsome, judy had the chili and said it was sooo good too. i had the biggest cup of coffee to go with my meal, in this huge coffee cup, like on friends central perk, loved it. the atmosphere was great. we caught up on so much. we have been together since (well other than my cousin)the 5th grade, when i moved here from MI. our other friend died 3 yrs ago and its still a big empty place, we just always assumed we would be these 4 little old ladies who still got together, so enjoy every moment, good friends are rare and priceless. i will remember all in my prayers tonight as always. later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - we had about six or seven inches on the ground - last weekend the temperature was in the low sixties - now we have no snow. the temps have fallen again and it is windy making seem colder than it is. this is the time of year i a get afraid that spring is really not coming this year. lol

if i had a chance to do some things differently in my life i would have gone brightenbush college and settled in virginia - i love the blue ridge area a lot. and i would not have gone into teaching but accounting.

sam



jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > june - so glad you are not lurking anymore and decided to stop for a cuppa and some conversation. do come back soon and join in again - there is always plenty of hot tea and an empty place at the table - we never run out of room. we'll be looking for you.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry you are having a reaction to the advir pammie - i have been on it 10+ years and have had no reactions. for me it really helps my lung function along with spirivia which is a once a day inhaler. there are a number of inhalers on the market - maybe another one will suit you better.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Some of you were talking about reactions, and I have one now. I really started itching on Friday. I thought it was just that my skin was dry. Then I noticed lots of red spots. Finally, I called the doctor, and she said it was hives, and what was different. The only thing is the Advair Inhaler. So, that must be it. Stopping that and taking medicine. Hopefully, it will go away soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending lots of healing energy to your husband kaye - you sound so calm about the whole thing - however - calmness is good - when a person is hurt he needs calmness around him.

the times i have been taken to the er heidi has been so calm - really helped me calm down.

sam

quote=Poledra65]Hi everyone, i have several pages to catch up on again. We had a minor/major emergency so had to go to Aurora, Colorado (about 3 hours away) and pick up DH from the hospital today as they took him to the ER last night as he accidentally cut parts of 3 fingers off in the fanbelt of the semi he was driving. He's okay and he'll be able to function just fine, he still has more of the 3 fingers that were caught than he lost, so all is well. If that is the worst injury/illness he encounters in his life I will be very pleased. Well, hugs to everyone, and hope you are all doing well. Now back to read up. 
Kaye[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mounds of healing energy pup lover - get lots of rest.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.
> 
> Poledra how scary for you both! glad that he didn't lose them completely.
> 
> Lurker hugs to you and I hope that you are able to unravel the red tape quickly and with minimum hassle. giving yourself the painting and visits to look forward too is a good idea!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.
> 
> Poledra how scary for you both! glad that he didn't lose them completely.
> 
> Lurker hugs to you and I hope that you are able to unravel the red tape quickly and with minimum hassle. giving yourself the painting and visits to look forward too is a good idea!


pup lover. my thoughts are with you -- all good wishes - Try not to borrow trouble - you have us all covering your back. Shirley


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > they are sitting on the ice over a lake or river fishing into a hole in the ice - not my idea of a fun afternoon.
> ...


When I was a kid we skated on the pond we swam in in the summer. My uncle's best friend tested the ice to be sure it was thick enough for skating and we all knew an area to stay away from because that is where there was a spring.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry you are having a reaction to the advir pammie - i have been on it 10+ years and have had no reactions. for me it really helps my lung function along with spirivia which is a once a day inhaler. there are a number of inhalers on the market - maybe another one will suit you better.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam - I was just put on spiriva for COPD - it seems to keep it under control although I still have ventolin for quick relief. 
Have cut down on the ventolin use quite a bit since I went on the spiriva. Went for a lung function exam 3 weeks ago and I am not any worse than last year. I find it hard here in the winter as the furnace is on, which causes some dust, and the cold is more difficult on the breathing than the warmer days. Oh well, it could be much worse.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

budasha said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! I posted the picture - I think it was last week of the gorgeous yarn I received from Rangi that she bought for me in the market in New Delhi- well, I have been working on it and I am so pleased.
> ...


Thanks so much! it is so beautiful -- I wondered about the green, but I am very fair and find a bit of contrast is best for me. It is the most beautiful color and I have the body of the sweater 3/4 done - then the sleeves. not sure what I am going to do with them nor what i will do with the bottom and the bands. not even surewhether I will put on a collar. one thing at a time. I am smaller on top than the bottom -- so I wear two sizes, did a medium top and now have increased the stitches for the bottom. under the arms I have done a 3 purl, 2 kn,3purl to give it some shape before it spreads out where I do ! :thumbup:

How is your weather down there? we had another Chinook arch and chinook wind today. We have had about l0 in the past 6 weeks which is unheard of but sure does give us a break from the bitter cold. Nice to meet another Canuck - Zoe, you and I - don't we have a lady from the Atlantic Prov. too? Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Poledra how painful for your DH! Thank goodness it wasn't worse. Will send healing thoughts and prayers fpr a speedy recovery.

quote=Poledra65]Hi everyone, i have several pages to catch up on again. We had a minor/major emergency so had to go to Aurora, Colorado (about 3 hours away) and pick up DH from the hospital today as they took him to the ER last night as he accidentally cut parts of 3 fingers off in the fanbelt of the semi he was driving. He's okay and he'll be able to function just fine, he still has more of the 3 fingers that were caught than he lost, so all is well. If that is the worst injury/illness he encounters in his life I will be very pleased. Well, hugs to everyone, and hope you are all doing well. Now back to read up. 
Kaye[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh dear! He will feel it for awhile. I am so sorry. That is an unpleasant feeling - my Dad Many years ago lost 2 fingers- they didn't know much about after care then so he had a pretty rough time. things are much better now. I hope it won't interfere too much. Is he home? wish him well for us. Shirley



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Poledra how painful for your DH! Thank goodness it wasn't worse. Will send healing thoughts and prayers fpr a speedy recovery.
> 
> quote=Poledra65]Hi everyone, i have several pages to catch up on again. We had a minor/major emergency so had to go to Aurora, Colorado (about 3 hours away) and pick up DH from the hospital today as they took him to the ER last night as he accidentally cut parts of 3 fingers off in the fanbelt of the semi he was driving. He's okay and he'll be able to function just fine, he still has more of the 3 fingers that were caught than he lost, so all is well. If that is the worst injury/illness he encounters in his life I will be very pleased. Well, hugs to everyone, and hope you are all doing well. Now back to read up.
> Kaye


[/quote]


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.


Oh, lots of good mojo & healing thoughts headed your way.

**
alright - I was going to try & do a little more, but I am falling asleep so I will check with you guys in the morning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > We have snow! I'm very surprised by that--and it's a good thing I planned on staying inside today anyhow. LOL
> ...


No, that's why it's a surprise--the city is in the valley and we hardly have gotten anything the years I've lived here except for one big storm several years ago (which was very unusual). It stopped quickly and we really didn't get much at all--but it is still quite cold.

Kaye, glad to hear DH's fingers will mend...how scary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


And painful when the shock wears off- although they do have good pain relief nowadays, but I guess for you it is a matter of what cover you have got.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you will like the spiriva - i waited a while for it - i had read about it and new it would eventually reach the marketplace - i got on it the minute i knew it was available - have been on it at least ten years.

do you have an adamizer (sp) - i like using it also four or five times a day - with abuterol inhalation fluid. it really helps.

i breathe easier in cold air - warm air can be constricting sometimes. but when it get close to zero then i cover my nose and mouth - that's just a bit too cold.

i get a pft before i go to the doctor - i'm not sure why he orders them - i barely get a bump in the graf - seems a waste of time. there is not a lot of lung left that operates like it should. such is life. i'm still kicking and intend to for a long while yet. have a new grandbaby to help raise.

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thankfully workmans compensation is covering it all, or at least a lot of it. 

When my Dad was 19 he worked for Barnum & Bailey, Ringling Bros. Circus and to see if the table saw was working put his hand under the table. He found out the hard way that it was working, he recieved one of the first sets of experimental plastic knuckles since he did have the sense to pick up the fingers they were a clean cut so they attached them with the plastic knuckles and he was good to go. The did go crooked over the years and he eventually had arthritis pretty good in them, but if he grabbed you, it was like being held in a vice, they were extremely strong. 

Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes, they mean so much to us both. He is on pain meds playing games on his phone since he's rather limited right now, mindless enjoyment and all, lol. I'm going to head to bed, a rather sleep deprived night last night, and I'm pooped. 

Hugs to all.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Kaye so glad it wasn't worse. Get a good nights sleep you need it. Prayers for DH's speedy recovery.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > There is a test for having antibodies. The virus, if it stays, is "hidden" in the ... am, I lack some words here, in some specific nerves around the wrist - and can't be detected. And they are not likely to stay if the disease was not very pronounced. But the antibodies can always be detected, so one would know if one is immune to it.
> ...


Aaaaa... I mixed up some words. Thank you for making it right!
I was trying to say "cross aria" - the spinal cord (the words for it) at some point just... hide away from me! - but I also mixed up the other body parts, hahaha, am I a baby!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


And we are loving it that you have been able to drop by so often just lately! Would you like to try the new coffee I just found?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've been putzing most of the day - cancelled my doctor's appointment - i wasn't ready yet - got a shower thinking maybe i would take ed out for his birthday - he was not feeling well - his wife has bronchitis so hope he is not getting it - all dressed up and nowhere to go - roflol.
> 
> i have a few pages to catch up on - so best get to it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, so sweet of you to say that...
And I so love it here, it's like a quite warm place in front of a fireplace - with real fire, not those modern boolsh** with a screen or gass, but a rial fire, that smells like wood fire and warms like wood fire and warms not only the body...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you will like the spiriva - i waited a while for it - i had read about it and new it would eventually reach the marketplace - i got on it the minute i knew it was available - have been on it at least ten years.
> 
> do you have an adamizer (sp) - i like using it also four or five times a day - with abuterol inhalation fluid. it really helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i think you will like the spiriva - i waited a while for it - i had read about it and new it would eventually reach the marketplace - i got on it the minute i knew it was available - have been on it at least ten years.
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry you are having a reaction to the advir pammie - i have been on it 10+ years and have had no reactions. for me it really helps my lung function along with spirivia which is a once a day inhaler. there are a number of inhalers on the market - maybe another one will suit you better.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I was really bad while I was on corticosteroids... I am taking Singulair now, for maybe 2 years, and it is so much better... for me, at least...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Oooo... I so need cofee now... I am at work, but with a headache that is not going away, brrrrr...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra while your husband will still be able to function well it is still a hard thing to come to terms with, and must have been really scary at the tiome. Probably losts o bravado in the ER to cope!

Pup Lover do hope that the biopsy comes back clear fo ryou. We ahve a number of false alarms here on the KTP so it shows that first suggestions are not always right.

Southern Gal we say Brass Monky weather- a short version of cold enough to freeze the balls of a brass monkey. And it is not what you think. The balls refer to canon balls which used to be stored on frames called brass monkeys on ships and this is the source of the saying. But our brass monkey weather is not actually that cold.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> handy, i think you should take some beginner class in painting, acrylic i think is better for clean up and the stuff you gotta use. just see if you got the nac for it and if so then start getting your supplies a bit at a time. if you buy brushes i always found its better to get something cheap to start with and add good brushes as you go along.


Aaa... I only wish. With a 5 year old and a full time job... I don't have neither the time, nor the finance for it... I'll just keep wishing for the time being...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Julie, yes, he'll be able to write and tie his shoes again, eventually.
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about Fale. You are a very strong woman to be able to let him go and be with his family. That is the meaning of true love when you know he will be much happier and settled even though it is breaking your heart. Loving prayers are sent yours and Fales way.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.
> 
> Poledra how scary for you both! glad that he didn't lose them completely.
> 
> Lurker hugs to you and I hope that you are able to unravel the red tape quickly and with minimum hassle. giving yourself the painting and visits to look forward too is a good idea!


Pup Lover prayers are being sent to you and hope it is benign.

Poledra How upsetting for you two. Hope all goes well with the healing process.

There sure is a lot going on with our poor friends. Will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm off to try to get some sleep...Again. It's almost 3:00 am
Take care and be safe.

{{hugs}} Sharon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I too am off to get some sleep. but it is 1015 pm so a good time as long as I sleep. Have a breakfast to go to tomorrow so need to get up early so hopefully I sleep.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, i have several pages to catch up on again. We had a minor/major emergency so had to go to Aurora, Colorado (about 3 hours away) and pick up DH from the hospital today as they took him to the ER last night as he accidentally cut parts of 3 fingers off in the fanbelt of the semi he was driving. He's okay and he'll be able to function just fine, he still has more of the 3 fingers that were caught than he lost, so all is well. If that is the worst injury/illness he encounters in his life I will be very pleased. Well, hugs to everyone, and hope you are all doing well. Now back to read up.
> Kaye


So sorry to hear of your husband's accident. So thankful it wasn't worse. Hope the fingers heal quickly with little pain.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome, June, to the Tea Party.

I wondered where you might be in VA. Now you say that you are in southeast VA, and I'm really curious. We lived in Suffolk for 3 years, until early '96 when we moved to NE Ohio.

Glad you've decided to jump into the conversations here. We're usually a friendly and civil group with talk the ranges from handwork to family to difficult times, etc. We don't limit ourselves to short posts when we feel it necessary. So don't feel embarrassed if yours seem long to you. we don't complain because we're reading long posts that show a need to express a burden or a great joy.

I am in NE Ohio, across the state from Sam. We had 12-15 inches of snow on the ground until late last week when the temps climbed and the rain came down.


> I remember you writing that you had snow. You were fairly close to me when you lived in Suffolk. I'm in Newport News, so having lived in the area, you would know where that is!
> Even though I hadn't posted notes in a while, I have been keeping up with all the 'goings-on'.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.
> 
> Poledra how scary for you both! glad that he didn't lose them completely.
> 
> Lurker hugs to you and I hope that you are able to unravel the red tape quickly and with minimum hassle. giving yourself the painting and visits to look forward too is a good idea!


Hope you get some good news about the mass. Will definitely keep you in prayers. 
JuneK


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Thank you Strawberry, I appreciate your understanding.
How are you coming through the winter, with your back? and how are the suggies?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning... I finished the Pocketed Scarf.. going to try to post a picture, Daniel took it for me as I am still a bit unsteady with holding it still (took 4 and they were all blurred :-( ) The colors are not as bright as they are in real time.. seem washed out a bit, but I hope she will enjoy it.. she did pick out the yarn :thumbup:
> ...


Yes, the pattern has them about 6 rows from the bottom edge, I've never made anything like the pocket before, was surprised how easy it was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


It is always good to try something new- but just at the moment I am sticking to my garterstitch waterfall top- #2


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, i have several pages to catch up on again. We had a minor/major emergency so had to go to Aurora, Colorado (about 3 hours away) and pick up DH from the hospital today as they took him to the ER last night as he accidentally cut parts of 3 fingers off in the fanbelt of the semi he was driving. He's okay and he'll be able to function just fine, he still has more of the 3 fingers that were caught than he lost, so all is well. If that is the worst injury/illness he encounters in his life I will be very pleased. Well, hugs to everyone, and hope you are all doing well. Now back to read up.
> Kaye


Best wishes to your DH, that must have been so painful! :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Afternoon! Kate! how is young Luke?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.
> 
> Poledra how scary for you both! glad that he didn't lose them completely.
> 
> Lurker hugs to you and I hope that you are able to unravel the red tape quickly and with minimum hassle. giving yourself the painting and visits to look forward too is a good idea!


Glad that bit's over for you and fingers ( & everything else!)crossed for good results from the biopsies.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


My heart is breaking for you, there are no words my dear friend except to say that you are very much loved and respected by so many, especially me. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, M.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

handyfamily said:


> Aaaaa... I mixed up some words. Thank you for making it right!
> I was trying to say "cross aria" - the spinal cord (the words for it) at some point just... hide away from me! - but I also mixed up the other body parts, hahaha, am I a baby!


..................................................................................

Not at all - your english is 100 times more than my bulgarian!
:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marianne, thankyou for your kind words- so many have expressed loving and caring for what is happening- it really boosts one,
The rain is coming in, that is forecast for the next day or two- I too really appreciate your friendship!

Prayers for your health, too Dear!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> june - we had about six or seven inches on the ground - last weekend the temperature was in the low sixties - now we have no snow. the temps have fallen again and it is windy making seem colder than it is. this is the time of year i a get afraid that spring is really not coming this year. lol
> 
> if i had a chance to do some things differently in my life i would have gone brightenbush college and settled in virginia - i love the blue ridge area a lot. and i would not have gone into teaching but accounting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


I was in a hospital from birth till I was 3 or 4, I was allergic to everything.. period.. everything.. my parents took me home after I was born, (already had some rash irritations, but I didn't last the entire drive (45 minutes) they had to turn around and rush back as I was having trouble breathing. Anyway, I was a "miracle" baby back then (1949) I was given a drug that they had no idea if it would cure or kill me, but parents gave the go ahead, needless to say it worked :thumbup: I never had the childhood diseases, mumps, measles, any of those types. But of course our home especially my room was almost hospital clean at all times. (no wonder my Mom hated to clean house) I did so love the nurse that "raised" me, she passed away a few years ago, I did manage to get back for her funeral, she was a very special lady for sure!
Sorry, I get to thinking back sometimes and it flows onto this screen.. I will be better controlled or at least I'll try :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Speedy recovery and good sleep for you all. What a scarey experience. My DH ran a very large printing press (this thing tok up the whole width of the warehouse) and there were many dangers....he put his hand through a roller setup once and also had a very small portion of his ring finger chopped off. Always a cause for worry!!

Hope the healing goes quickly.



Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully workmans compensation is covering it all, or at least a lot of it.
> 
> When my Dad was 19 he worked for Barnum & Bailey, Ringling Bros. Circus and to see if the table saw was working put his hand under the table. He found out the hard way that it was working, he recieved one of the first sets of experimental plastic knuckles since he did have the sense to pick up the fingers they were a clean cut so they attached them with the plastic knuckles and he was good to go. The did go crooked over the years and he eventually had arthritis pretty good in them, but if he grabbed you, it was like being held in a vice, they were extremely strong.
> 
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> handyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaaa... I mixed up some words. Thank you for making it right!
> ...


Oh, I was referring to the funny mix-ups babies make when they learn the body parts... so I am a baby, I make the same mistakes...

I want someone to feed me and read to me and do all the work for me than!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Afternoon! Kate! how is young Luke?


He's doing fine thanks, Julie. He gets his first lot of injections on Thursday, so his mum's not looking forward to that! Not sure if I've posted this photo before (old age doesn't come itself! :lol: ), but this is the latest, taken last week. It's hard to believe he's nearly 9 weeks old already. He's beginning to lose his hair, and I think he may go blonde as that's what his dad did as a baby.
How are you today?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > handyfamily said:
> ...


Me too! :lol:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Don't. Don't try. I enjoy reading stories from friends past, it's like... connecting to a time I haven't known - you, in this case, but the person who is telling the story in general.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon! Kate! how is young Luke?
> ...


So lovely to see him! is he flexing his neck muscles? ie, raising his head to look yet- I forget at what age they work at that one!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne, I love hearing the stories of your life and the rest of our family here at KTP .I love learning about everyone's lives and how things were or are done in different parts of our wonderful world. .


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

JuneK, thank you for your prayers. I am on the mend, the blood test they did yesterday showed marked improvement. I can now go out in public (with a mask) but I no longer have to wear one here!!! (I so hated that thing) I still have to mind my P's and Q's, and I'm sure C will be hoovering closely for quite awhile. I am still on limited activity, I cannot work in my shop, (left a table that needs another sanding) no heavy lifting (at least I will be left out of toting the groceries in ;-) ) I make light of this of course, but I do understand and will do everything so I won't have to go through this EVER again!!
I feel absolutely wonderful!! the stitches have healed to just a bit of a pinkish color and they don't itch anymore YEAH!!! :roll: 
I along with everyone here welcome you to our family of friends, please comment as often as you can, we love learning about areas where others live and the interest in their lives. 
M


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate - Luke is adorable....love how they grow and change so quickly.

All KTP friends going through struggles: Sending you all hugs and prayers...and wishing for brighter and better days ahead.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kate he is so adorable does he ever cry? all the pictures we have seen he is always so calm and looks so serious.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

ohhh Julie. hope u don't mind me calling you Julie but I am afraid I just don't like the nickname lurker very much it just dosent suit you in my mind and that is in my mind only not intending to insult or say it is a horrible name in general lol, loved your old name it seemed to suit you well. anyway i Have pondered and wondered just what to say regarding your unselfish decision for yourself and fale and there is nothing more I can add than has already been said. It is very very sad that you will not be able to spend your twilight years with Fale beside you but then sadly he is not the man you married any more and sadly will not even know what he is missing eventually. I hope you can take strength from knowing that what he does remember and can relate to is his earlier life and culture so will still be happy. My thoughts and prayers are with you and may your god be with you and watch over you and yours always lyn ((((xxxxx)))))


Lurker 2 said:


> Fale just rang me- which was good. He sounded happy enough, but the decision we are working on is that he will stay there permanently with the family- there is just so many more of them for him to inter-act with, and talk Samoan with. I am convinced it is better to make the decision while the person is still functioning well enough to settle into the new routine. If you leave it too late it can cause so many problems, as we hear with Dreamweaver's beloved mother.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> very nice work marianne - and i do love the colors - can you get into the pockets while you are weariing it?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yep, the pockets are at arms length (her arm's at least) I had measured a sweater she wears often while she was visiting.. C has about the same arm length. It just wraps around like a shawl, but has a collar and covers the shoulders somewhat more than a scarf would but not quite as much as a shawl. I am sure she will keep her phone and her note pad in the pockets, she makes rag rug designs, not just rugs but wall hangings out of them also. I'll try to get a picture of the heart she made from my Dad's ties. I forgot to get D to do that for me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes, again like his father, he's got a very strong neck. I can remember Alan (his dad) pulling his head back when I was holding him upright and 'pecking' all round my chin when he was only a few weeks old, and I remember thinking, "You're not supposed to be able to do that!" Luke's got a contraption (no idea what it's called) that he lies on and it swivels, so he can play with the things below him (I've got a picture, I think) and he looks all around him when he's on that. Amazing the things they have now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Kate he is so adorable does he ever cry? all the pictures we have seen he is always so calm and looks so serious.


Oh yes, he can cry! He's a good baby really (not that I'm in any way biased of course! :lol: ) and only really bawls when he's hungry or when he's getting dressed. This is my favourite one from recently and the second is his new hat - he looks most unimpressed!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, i have several pages to catch up on again. We had a minor/major emergency so had to go to Aurora, Colorado (about 3 hours away) and pick up DH from the hospital today as they took him to the ER last night as he accidentally cut parts of 3 fingers off in the fanbelt of the semi he was driving. He's okay and he'll be able to function just fine, he still has more of the 3 fingers that were caught than he lost, so all is well. If that is the worst injury/illness he encounters in his life I will be very pleased. Well, hugs to everyone, and hope you are all doing well. Now back to read up.
> Kaye


Oh my goodness gracious!!!!!! I know that has to be hurting.. makes me twinge for him! Love the attitude though, it's my favorite way of dealing :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Gentle hugs for DH.. good strong Hugs for you to caring for him while he heals ((((((((HUGS))))))))))
and of course,..... Loves and Prayers to go with :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.
> 
> Poledra how scary for you both! glad that he didn't lose them completely.
> 
> Lurker hugs to you and I hope that you are able to unravel the red tape quickly and with minimum hassle. giving yourself the painting and visits to look forward too is a good idea!


Keeping those prayers coming your way Pup!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

JuneK, I lived in Norfolk in the early 70's (hubby was a Navy man) I played many a round of golf at the base course there in Virginia Beach! Was the second golf course that I had played and fell in love with it! Wish I could still play, but the knee cannot really handle it. I really want to go back to the Tidewater area, I'm sure it has changed drastically over the years!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon! Kate! how is young Luke?
> ...


So precious, please post all the pictures as some of us have no grands to enjoy!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> ohhh Julie. hope u don't mind me calling you Julie but I am afraid I just don't like the nickname lurker very much it just dosent suit you in my mind and that is in my mind only not intending to insult or say it is a horrible name in general lol, loved your old name it seemed to suit you well. anyway i Have pondered and wondered just what to say regarding your unselfish decision for yourself and fale and there is nothing more I can add than has already been said. It is very very sad that you will not be able to spend your twilight years with Fale beside you but then sadly he is not the man you married any more and sadly will not even know what he is missing eventually. I hope you can take strength from knowing that what he does remember and can relate to is his earlier life and culture so will still be happy. My thoughts and prayers are with you and may your god be with you and watch over you and yours always lyn ((((xxxxx)))))
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Dear Lyn, no I don't mind in the slightest being Julie- it is my given name. When I chose to use Myfanwy I knew only that Knitting Paradise sounded an interesting site- I had not thought of the grief it would cause me - because Mwyffanwy is my older daughter who died in 1994 at 22 years old. Eventually I decided to change- and at that time I was LURKING rather than contributing, so I hope peolpe realise my sense of humour!
I am almost overwhelmed at how people have responded to what we are experiencing at the moment. It is going to be hard living without him, but neither is he any longer the man I fell in love with twenty one years ago. Relaxed and easy going loving his music- just the epitome of the Samoan character- I had spent a lot of time with my Samoan friends in Christchurch, although most of them were fluent in the English and I had learned only to say hello and goodbye. It is so hard to see him failing, but with his family it brings out the loving of the children and babies that struck me initially about his character- babies tend to end up on his lap. And Lupe tells me his maths is really good still- as I had hoped but this game they are playing 'suipi' is so complex I have never been able to follow it- but it is good to hear that his skills are still there. as it says in Ecclesiastes 'a time to seek and a time to lose'- I used to read the 'Prophet' when I was younger- I no longer have my copy- but there was a very apt quote from that about a time to let go. It is not because I don't love him, but because I do love him that I want the best for him.
I have still a lot of weeping to get through.
also the nephew who lives now in Sydney is the one who will learn best from his Uncle- he has so much learning to share. Well beyond my ability in the language.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Oh that is awesome... yes it is amazing what they have for babies now. During Christmas time I went down the baby aisle and found many things that I'd love to have if I was a new Mom.. tossed several in the cart and took them to the women's shelter here in town, I know of 2 young mothers that are staying there. I shop thrift stores and yard sales for furniture pieces that I can remake or refinish and donate that to them also.. They help many resettle into homes or apartments so it helps to have the furniture on hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


What an amazing 'contraption' for lack of a better word- and helping him progress to crawling!.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} We are all wrapping our arms around you and giving you our shoulders to catch your tears my friend. Love you...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Kate he is so adorable does he ever cry? all the pictures we have seen he is always so calm and looks so serious.
> ...


And this is the Grandma who says she is no good with the camera- these are lovely photos- it warms my heart that you share these with us all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} We are all wrapping our arms around you and giving you our shoulders to catch your tears my friend. Love you...


Thank you Marianne, as they say 'right back atcha' You need hugs too dear! And how typical of you that you were thinking of the women and their babies so selflessly- God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My computer is telling me it needs to restart, to update- so it will be a good time to go back to bed!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Kate he is so adorable does he ever cry? all the pictures we have seen he is always so calm and looks so serious.
> ...


Oh my, how precious! Love his smile and I wonder what he is seeing while out "walking". That time goes so fast, my DGS will be 3 this year in April. Hard to believe he that old already, it goes fast when they are yours and I think even faster when they are your grands. And I agree love the pictures, keep sharing!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Got this in my email today, love this song, it can always raise my spirits and cheer me up and the dogs are just cute!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am on my 2nd cuppa and gotta get my warm clothes on and walk to the church to finish cleaning, just didn't get it all done yesterday, it was much better spent catching up with friends. i have been out 2x with maddi and it just amazes me how cold it is. they say there is a chance of something going on, don't think its gonna reach us and thats ok with me.
kate, your pics are so good, love love the one with the dorkie hat. and your right he doesn't look amused. looks warm though and thats what counts.
i have on my groc. list to pic up a lemon, and may get some fresh romemary, don't think any from anyone here would be good now, i don't know i may see. it costs so much for a few sprigs at wm and i am cheap, on pinterest (i tell you i am hooked, i set the timer for an hr at a time, cause time will get away from you) anyhoo you slice a lemon, put rosemary sprigs in and add 1-2 tsp of vanilla flav. and add water as needed and simmer on your stove top to scent your whole house, i am wanting to try this, i usually keep a scented candle going on the stove top, i preferr smells that make you think something is cooking, usually have something cinemon, i have been using the mulled cider one but am out and now the one i am burning is vanilla mint and the brand is diff. and its really like having nothing. unless you stick your nose right on it, the brand i usually get at wm is the mainstay and mulled cider or the pumpkin spice smells my whole house.
i need to make some phone calls today, gonna see if we can tak maddie to have her nails trimmed this afternoon, i do our two cats, but we can't hold maddi and do her nails. she is a little dynamo, remember she had to be sedated for them to groom her last time, so thats why i am doing her bangs and she looks so shaggy now. i did trim around her ears the other day. i need to snip on the hair on her stubby tail. also gotta get insurance guy to see if ours will help pay on the roof being redone and my bedroom ceiling being repaired. everyone stay warm and keep good thoughts today. jules still thinking of you and special prayers for you.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Jiminey Christmas, it's cold this morning! I woke up to it snowing. No work delay so I had to wander in. 

I did get the news that my nephew received his new sweater & he likes it.  I'm just glad he can wear it.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

PS - happy snow day in Dallas pictures:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Kate he is so adorable does he ever cry? all the pictures we have seen he is always so calm and looks so serious.
> ...


Luke is getting so big! What a beautiful smile!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon! Kate! how is young Luke?
> ...


Ah, I want to hug him, so sweet baby...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> PS - happy snow day in Dallas pictures:


Wow...beautiful views and brrrrrrr cold wintery day for Dallas. Is this and office view from where you work of an apartment view from where you live?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> PS - happy snow day in Dallas pictures:


You do know, Redkimba, that some of us have spilled more flour on the floor than your first picture shows, don't you? lolol I know that it is neat, cool, whatever, if you're not in the practice of seeing it on your territory. Enjoy the prettiness (?) of it for the while it lasts.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, i have several pages to catch up on again. We had a minor/major emergency so had to go to Aurora, Colorado (about 3 hours away) and pick up DH from the hospital today as they took him to the ER last night as he accidentally cut parts of 3 fingers off in the fanbelt of the semi he was driving. He's okay and he'll be able to function just fine, he still has more of the 3 fingers that were caught than he lost, so all is well. If that is the worst injury/illness he encounters in his life I will be very pleased. Well, hugs to everyone, and hope you are all doing well. Now back to read up.
> ...


Poledra, what awful news. You and DH seem to have a good attitude about it but I know it is a terrible thing to have happen. Did he lose the nails too? So sorry to hear this.

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> JuneK, I lived in Norfolk in the early 70's (hubby was a Navy man) I played many a round of golf at the base course there in Virginia Beach! Was the second golf course that I had played and fell in love with it! Wish I could still play, but the knee cannot really handle it. I really want to go back to the Tidewater area, I'm sure it has changed drastically over the years!


You're right, Marianne, the area has changed a lot in those years. There's now a second bridge/tunnel crossing of the Hampton Roads from downtown Newport News to I-64 and even that isn't enough to handle the traffic. One afternoon last week both the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel and the new bridge/tunnel, The Monitor Merrimac were clogged. One with debris in the tunnel and the other with an accident. The only other way off the Peninsula to Norfolk and that area was a bridge. Anyone who's ever lived on a Peninsula knows, there aren't many ways to get off unless you're going inland. Traffic problems will continue!
Shame we didn't know each other at the time!
Hope you're continuing to mend.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate love Luke's new pic as your avatar, He sure is changing and growing. What a great smile.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.
> ...


Pup lover, thank goodness you went for your testing. No matter how awful that stuff tastes it is worth it. I am just so shocked by your news and pray this is not malignant. That is a possibility so don't think that it is until you hear the news. Prayers that all goes well with the surgery and thank you for saying you will keep us posted. We will want to all be praying at the time of your surgery although prayers are already going up. I am sitting here in shock. So many are going through so much either themselves or with their loved ones. I do know this is a scary time right now for you. May you have a peace and calm that you didn't know possible. The calmer you are it will help you.
Hugs, love, and prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Kate he is so adorable does he ever cry? all the pictures we have seen he is always so calm and looks so serious.
> ...


Kate, what a beautiful baby!! I know you'll be proudly spoiling him. I so enjoy looking at pictures of grandbabies since my grandchildren are older and doubt that I'll live to see great-grands!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is the schedule for Feb. Mar and April workshops. looking forward to working with Julie and Sam. Hope you will join us!

*FEBRUARY WORKSHOPS *

*(K)Surprise Knitted jackets * -infant,child and Adult. purplev & londongirl *Feb.13/2013* -Pattern must be purchased - info later

Make whichever size you wish , as purplev & londongirl are both experienced in making these jackets and will help you with 
the pattern. 
-- 
*(K)Fancy lace knitted socks*. original pattern by Patchwork Cat (Jill) *Feb.25*

Jill teach you her pattern for original lace top down socks. This will follow the 3 sock workshops -- basic dpns,
magic loop and toe up -

------------

* MARCH WORKSHOPS *

crochet -* Basic Crochet* - learn crochet stitches, language and all about Crochet with Rachel (prismaticR)  *Mar.5*

Rachel will help you understand crochet - and you will work on a project using different stitches and ideas.

*(K)Basic cables * Stitch Designer will teach you how to make a project using cables. You will learn 5 or 6 cable patterns and will make a project using them. * Mar.15/13 *

(K) *TRAVELLING VINE SCARF* -WithLurker2 (Julie) This is an absolutely beautiful scarf, or shawl pattern -- you will receive the pattern and all the help you need to put this beautiful scarf together. *March 27/13*

-----------
----*-APRIL WORKSHOPS *

*K* *INTERMEDIATE LACE* Lace workshop #2
Dragonflylace will continue with the Lace workshops - you will learn to do a beautiful shawl using a more complex pattern. 
*April 5 *

NOTICE: *There will be further lace workshops featuring 
dragonfly lace's original shawls with different degrees of difficulty on the following dates. 
April 5,
July 4, 
September 12/2013*

There is also a workshop which will be closed shortly, giving you information as to how to read charts. It is *#6 -preparation for lace*. we would suggest that anyone wanting to take dragonfly lace's workshops read through this preparation workshop. This is an outstanding class so check it out if you have always wanted to learn lace. She walks you through every 
step.

K *WINGSPAN SCARF* the Wren
*April l7*

*(K)ENTRELAC* Stitch Designer *April 22*

*(C) SNOWFLAKE AFGHAN* with Rachel H.
This is a beautiful crochet afghan, using a beautiful granny square block..April 25


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > ohhh Julie. hope u don't mind me calling you Julie but I am afraid I just don't like the nickname lurker very much it just dosent suit you in my mind and that is in my mind only not intending to insult or say it is a horrible name in general lol, loved your old name it seemed to suit you well. anyway i Have pondered and wondered just what to say regarding your unselfish decision for yourself and fale and there is nothing more I can add than has already been said. It is very very sad that you will not be able to spend your twilight years with Fale beside you but then sadly he is not the man you married any more and sadly will not even know what he is missing eventually. I hope you can take strength from knowing that what he does remember and can relate to is his earlier life and culture so will still be happy. My thoughts and prayers are with you and may your god be with you and watch over you and yours always lyn ((((xxxxx)))))
> ...


He will have many beautiful moments with his family. Precious moments that the children will never forget. It is a very loving sacrifice, but now you will at least have some good memories and not those of how he is changing, and you know it is right for him. It takes a lot of courage to do this for him. We will be here for you along this path you have taken. Hugs for you with love and prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Jiminey Christmas, it's cold this morning! I woke up to it snowing. No work delay so I had to wander in.
> 
> I did get the news that my nephew received his new sweater & he likes it.  I'm just glad he can wear it.


Beautiful sweater and your nephew does it justice....so cute! I'm sure Mom was more impressed with it than he was!
Our weather has turned colder too, but not as cold as you are, probably. We had temps in the upper 60's the last 3 days and now it's lower 40's....Just thinned our blood so it feels even colder now!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Jiminey Christmas, it's cold this morning! I woke up to it snowing. No work delay so I had to wander in.
> 
> I did get the news that my nephew received his new sweater & he likes it.  I'm just glad he can wear it.


How adorable is that baby and the sweater. You must be so proud and perfect weather for it too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Wow Marianne, we are so lucky we have you with us. Even as a baby miracles were happening.  So thankful for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We woke up to a wind chill of -2F this morning. Bleah! I am planning on staying in!

Last night I finished up the ruffle I was trying out on the sweater--bound it off this morning and tried it on...and I don't like it! Ah well. I'll frog that part all out and try again, then. Never a dull moment, eh?

The pictures of the wee ones are lovely! Luke is growing like a weed, as babies tend to do (my GD is six months old and trying to crawl already). I say she's a "woman on the go." Heh. Her mother was the same way--walked at 10 months.

I'm off to frog...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Jiminey Christmas, it's cold this morning! I woke up to it snowing. No work delay so I had to wander in.
> 
> I did get the news that my nephew received his new sweater & he likes it.  I'm just glad he can wear it.


Isn't he a doll!! So nice to see something you knitted being worn and a lovely sweater it is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Kate he is so adorable does he ever cry? all the pictures we have seen he is always so calm and looks so serious.
> ...


Kate, he is just so cute and adorable. What a beautiful smile he has. I can almost smell that sweet baby smell and the kisses they give. Life is truly a joy and these are the precious moments never forgotten. Thank you so much for sharing with us. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have knitting and housework to do so must get started. I know I am not keeping up on all the posts so please, if anyone is hurting and I haven't posted I will be praying for you anyway. My KP friends are always in my prayers.
Hugs & Love to all and Marianne, please don't ever stop telling us about your life and happenings, memories and present. :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We woke up to a wind chill of -2F this morning. Bleah! I am planning on staying in!
> 
> Last night I finished up the ruffle I was trying out on the sweater--bound it off this morning and tried it on...and I don't like it! Ah well. I'll frog that part all out and try again, then. Never a dull moment, eh?
> 
> ...


I'm supposed to be off of here but just saw this and I didn't know it ever got that cold in NM. Figured you had warm winters. That is colder than here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Ringo was my avatar a while back- in his favourite pose- sitting up or 'begging' as we know it
> ...


thank you Budasha- Ringo is being a good boy today and has been in the garden most of the day because I may have to go out again- He has not made too much of a nuisance of himself with the neighbour's new dog- he loves to patrol the back fence! Do hope you are keeping well![/quote]

Julie - I've been reading your posts and am so sad to learn that you are having such difficulties. Will it be a long trip for you to visit Fale? I hope that you will get through all the red tape quickly and finally be able to settle down. I'm sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


Dear Angora, thank you again! The puppy is at my feet- he knows something is upsetting me- and I was explaining to him about Fale- we went into his room and the puppy was very subdued- Fale loves animals so much- he particularly enjoyed having the responsibility for the cattle on his Uncle's farm- the one whose imminent death has precipitated this situation. I have not mentioned before but Fale is a bit of a folk hero because at the age of 36 he came right through the very treacherous whirlpool that sometimes forms at Solosolo beach, Solosolo is Fale's home village, his Nu'u. and usually people drown in the whirlpool- but Fale knew his reef so well- [he was one trusted to spear the best octopus for feasting, and when he was out in the ocean fishing in the canoes his friend Leafa specialised in building, he used to swim with the fish until he had the catch he needed. I asked him once if he had ever got caught out by the weather, but he said no- he knew how to read the signs and it had never caught him unprepared.] It must have stretched his knowledge though and his ability to hang onto his breath when necessary when he got caught in the whirlpool...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.
> 
> Poledra how scary for you both! glad that he didn't lose them completely.
> 
> Lurker hugs to you and I hope that you are able to unravel the red tape quickly and with minimum hassle. giving yourself the painting and visits to look forward too is a good idea!


Hopefully the mass is benign and they're able to remove it easily. My DH had one removed last week. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


We had record breaking warm temperatures last week. The high one day was 15C; I think the previous high was 1968. Freaky weather. Early this morning it was -10. A lot of our snow is gone...I'm not sad about that.... but our farmers are not pleased. They need the moisture. Yes, we do have a lady from Nova Scotia. Once in a while we have others pop in for a post or two. It's always nice to see Canucks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully workmans compensation is covering it all, or at least a lot of it.
> 
> When my Dad was 19 he worked for Barnum & Bailey, Ringling Bros. Circus and to see if the table saw was working put his hand under the table. He found out the hard way that it was working, he recieved one of the first sets of experimental plastic knuckles since he did have the sense to pick up the fingers they were a clean cut so they attached them with the plastic knuckles and he was good to go. The did go crooked over the years and he eventually had arthritis pretty good in them, but if he grabbed you, it was like being held in a vice, they were extremely strong.
> 
> ...


Hope your DH recovers quickly and that you get some much needed rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Julie - I've been reading your posts and am so sad to learn that you are having such difficulties. Will it be a long trip for you to visit Fale? I hope that you will get through all the red tape quickly and finally be able to settle down. I'm sending you lots of hugs.[/quote]

Dear Budasha, I am not even contemplating moving with him- Sydney has temperatures so much beyond my comfort level. It was an ongoing joke that we had that I was 'se sitotilani' pronounced Sikokilani- i.e., a Scot and did not feel the cold where as he used to freeze through our mild winters. Besides there are the dogs, and then there is my daughter and the two grand children in Christchurch 700 odd miles away but Australia is from memory over 12 hundred or more miles away- at any rate it is a 2 1/2 to 3 hour trip by plane, enough to be significant.
i just had an email from the landlord wanting money for the water rates- did not need that- but it gave me the opportunity to explain my current situation...
I am thinking of going for maybe 4-5 days at a time- depends how I can organise things for the dogs- Just discovered where a rat is trying to gnaw its way through the plaster into the kitchen- so hardware store is on the list for this morning- I have to go see the doctor anyway!

can't use rat baits in case the dogs found it. don't want that for sure- not do I want the rat- objectionable creatures, and typical it would move in on me when I don't have Fale to help me- he has been warning me there was a rat...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


That's a clever baby-exerciser... I love it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > We woke up to a wind chill of -2F this morning. Bleah! I am planning on staying in!
> ...


Yes, it does get cold here--we are further north and at altitude (about a mile high), so winters are not that warm! It is a bit colder than average right now, however.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

good evening/afternoon/morning or whatever, just in from bringing washing in and I am frozen... 1c(33f)?here but with wind it feels much colder the washing is stiff but smells wonderful.

Kate Luke looks great, growing quickly 

Julie my thoughts are with you at this difficult time (((huggs)))

Poledra65 that must have been a scary experience I hope the healing goes well

Puplover I will keep you in my thoughts and hope that everything goes well

Marianne nice to hear that you are doing so well....but remember "slow but sure"

all the knitting looks great Designer I might have a look at the crochet workshop.......though I am just awaiting delivery of lace weight yarn for my next project....Stevielands "Liz stole"

will post a picture of it and pic of yarn will be starting this weekend I hope


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

more positive healing energy to husband and soothing sleep energy to you.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully workmans compensation is covering it all, or at least a lot of it.
> 
> When my Dad was 19 he worked for Barnum & Bailey, Ringling Bros. Circus and to see if the table saw was working put his hand under the table. He found out the hard way that it was working, he recieved one of the first sets of experimental plastic knuckles since he did have the sense to pick up the fingers they were a clean cut so they attached them with the plastic knuckles and he was good to go. The did go crooked over the years and he eventually had arthritis pretty good in them, but if he grabbed you, it was like being held in a vice, they were extremely strong.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all understood what you meant kati - belive me - your expertize with english far exceeds our knowledge of bulgarian or russian. i'm just loving the fact that you join us so often - love having you in the conversation.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gingerwitch - were you meaning lung reduction or lung replacement.

i have thought about both. the lung reduction would certainly make it easier to breathe for a while - a whole new lung would be great - think i would only get one in case it failed - at least i would have a backup. lol

even though my pft (pulmonary function test) is so bad i do get around fairly well. heidi says that after the baby comes she is going back to the gym - i told her i would go with her to keep her company and to walk a mile on the treadmill. i have become to sedindary - and need the gumption to start walking again. after a while it helps in the breathing also.

cudos for your husband though - it's like a new lease on life.

sam



gingerwitch said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i think you will like the spiriva - i waited a while for it - i had read about it and new it would eventually reach the marketplace - i got on it the minute i knew it was available - have been on it at least ten years.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've never been on singulair kati - but i have heard good reports about it. i'm glad that it is helping you.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never knew that darowil - i took the meaning litterly. lol

sam



darowil said:


> Southern Gal we say Brass Monky weather- a short version of cold enough to freeze the balls of a brass monkey. And it is not what you think. The balls refer to canon balls which used to be stored on frames called brass monkeys on ships and this is the source of the saying. But our brass monkey weather is not actually that cold.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - i think you gave where you got the pattern - would you please refresh my memory - would like to look at it and maybe knit one. thanks.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new picture kate - you gotta love the smile. so fun watching each new change. precious baby.

sam

[quote=KateB


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> PS - happy snow day in Dallas pictures:


Wow.. you are right downtown!!!!! Has been a long time since I've seen the skyline of Dallas, thank you for sharing :thumbup: Glad the snow isn't worse than it is. I remember one Thanksgiving I was supposed to work at Texas Stadium, woke up to solid ice, they sent 2 different trucks to get me but after the second one wrecked they decided that I could have the day off. Only problem was I was home all alone, as my family had left on Wednesday night, I had nothing in the house to eat :shock: A neighbor saw me and brought a plate of food over, was a Thanksgiving I'll never forget for sure!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Jiminey Christmas, it's cold this morning! I woke up to it snowing. No work delay so I had to wander in.
> 
> I did get the news that my nephew received his new sweater & he likes it.  I'm just glad he can wear it.


Precious and love the sweater!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> good evening/afternoon/morning or whatever, just in from bringing washing in and I am frozen... 1c(33f)?here but with wind it feels much colder the washing is stiff but smells wonderful.
> 
> Kate Luke looks great, growing quickly
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic yarn- Stevieland's work is amazing, and hats off to you for doing such beautiful work yourself- I have not yet fathomed charted lace- but Dragonflylace who is running one of the workshops, is inspiring me to tackle such when I get my head sorted out!
Today's task is mainly to block the rat!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let it flow marianne - we love hearing stories - plesant memories for you.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - could you find out what it is called and maybe where it was bought or the manufacturer - i would buy one for the new baby we are having in june

thanks

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - could you find out what it is called and maybe where it was bought or the manufacturer - i would buy one for the new baby we are having in june
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i never knew that darowil - i took the meaning litterly. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! Finally home, procedure done, headache gone, burger eaten still passing gas. lol sorry, Too much info. They found a mass on my colon and I have to have surgery. Depending on how the biopsies come back if it's cancer they may try to shrink it first then remove it or chemo n radiation after surgery. should know more by the first of next week I will keep you all updated as I find out more. Thank you all for the prayers and healing thoughts.
> ...


Love the new pic Kate - "our" boy is just a shining light!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > JuneK, I lived in Norfolk in the early 70's (hubby was a Navy man) I played many a round of golf at the base course there in Virginia Beach! Was the second golf course that I had played and fell in love with it! Wish I could still play, but the knee cannot really handle it. I really want to go back to the Tidewater area, I'm sure it has changed drastically over the years!
> ...


Wow, that would be a major pain for sure!!! I had heard about the new bridge/tunnel, had thought that would be a major relief. 
I am doing fantastic!!!! Have an appointment on Friday morning to see when they will do the next scan, I have been cleared that I can go out again, only problem is this constant rain is supposed to last until Thursday evening. 
I did have a nice surprise phone call this morning, one of my "adopted" sons has a few days off and is going to come up and visit. He worked with me in North Augusta and we became fast friends he even lived in a house almost right behind mine so that made it even better! He was born in Luxemburg, still has some family over there so I was a Mom that was close by to talk with. He will be here sometime on Thursday so will go with me to the Doctor and we can run around the "city" while we are there! He loves to shop and is very much a DIY type, so we always have fun together. I've made him 3 hats so he is going to be very happy to get those!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is beautiful....can't wait to see yours in the works!



agnescr said:


> good evening/afternoon/morning or whatever, just in from bringing washing in and I am frozen... 1c(33f)?here but with wind it feels much colder the washing is stiff but smells wonderful.
> 
> Kate Luke looks great, growing quickly
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> good evening/afternoon/morning or whatever, just in from bringing washing in and I am frozen... 1c(33f)?here but with wind it feels much colder the washing is stiff but smells wonderful.
> 
> Kate Luke looks great, growing quickly
> 
> ...


How beautiful. That will be quite an undertaking. I can correct problems in regular knitting but would be lost with lace. I do want to eventually do lace. Can't wait to see it when you are done. Love the yarn you got. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > kate - could you find out what it is called and maybe where it was bought or the manufacturer - i would buy one for the new baby we are having in june
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > PS - happy snow day in Dallas pictures:
> ...


Yes, ma'am - I go into the "canyon" every day. Everyone I've talked to today has brought up that Super Bowl week a couple of years (2011?) where we were out for a week which is extremely unusual for this area.

Glad your neighbor was looking after you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well here I am again. How did that happen. Went to email my DH and saw posts from here and guess where I went. I need to get that email to DH and get back to knitting. :lol: :lol: :lol: Bye for now.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> marianne - i think you gave where you got the pattern - would you please refresh my memory - would like to look at it and maybe knit one. thanks.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just stopped by to catch up--have been thinking of you all and sending good thoughts today, too. Got the sweater frogged back to the ribbing and decided to go a bit further with it before I work on the new (and, I hope, improved!) ruffle. I really like the neckline--it's quite simple and (I think) somewhat elegant. I hope to finish it soon--starting to feel it's taking over my life. LOL

Chili's in the crock pot today so all I need do is throw some cornbread in the oven shortly. It's a good day for warming food.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - this is wonderful - thanks for sharing.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Got this in my email today, love this song, it can always raise my spirits and cheer me up and the dogs are just cute!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlena, I've been thinking all day about French Onion Soup, C won't let me near a knife yet and she says there is no way she is going to attempt making it, LOL. She has used up all the meals I had frozen in advance, so now we are "enjoying" the frozen variety that one buys at the grocery, it beats having to go pick up dinner, as we live a bit far out for the convenience of it. I will be glad when Friday comes and I am allowed to start cooking again!!! The poor girl didn't know how to make regular rice, she only has made the instant type :shock: Don took great care of her for sure :thumbup: 
I should be off of here and "resting" though I'm not sleeping that well at night now that I am not that active during the day. Off to knit a bit, making new coasters as some of ours seemed to have walked away with visitors :thumbup: 
Have a wonderful day.. Keeping you all in my prayers..


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Tuesday just afternoon here in chilly kingman arizona - we have been in a hard freeze for the last 3 nights - it's only 34 degrees and probably won't get much above that today. I made a trip to the UPS store to ship a package and then by the market - I should go back out to pick up prescriptions but they may have to wait until tomorrow. DH had his appointment with his primary care doc yesterday - she has agreed to take him off the 6MP which is the med that is suppressing his bone marrow and start him on Asocol - she will monitor his blood work until we can get in to see the GI dr in Bullhead City which is about 40 miles away- we have an appointment on 2-22. His lab work from yesterday is down a little from 1/3 - he was really disappointed - but this med is still in his system and they won't commit to when or if his blood counts will improve.... so all we can do is get him off of it ASAP and wait and see what happens. This is one case where the "cure" has caused an even greater problem and I still think the 1st GI dr dropped the ball. Speaking of the 1st GI dr, I need to go make a call and cancel DH's appointment for thurs - he says he is NOT going back to him. I am so glad that it seems that most of our "family" is doing better - good thoughts on the way for all of you - we can all use a little boost from our KTP buddies!!! love to all ya'll! Sandi/AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just stopped by to catch up--have been thinking of you all and sending good thoughts today, too. Got the sweater frogged back to the ribbing and decided to go a bit further with it before I work on the new (and, I hope, improved!) ruffle. I really like the neckline--it's quite simple and (I think) somewhat elegant. I hope to finish it soon--starting to feel it's taking over my life. LOL
> 
> Chili's in the crock pot today so all I need do is throw some cornbread in the oven shortly. It's a good day for warming food.


Dinner sounds great!!! no chili in this house these days..... I'm anxious to see the new sweater - your designs are so fun.
Stay warm!!! - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sweater looks great redkimba - very cute nephew.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Jiminey Christmas, it's cold this morning! I woke up to it snowing. No work delay so I had to wander in.
> 
> I did get the news that my nephew received his new sweater & he likes it.  I'm just glad he can wear it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where were you to get such great pictures? sam



Redkimba said:


> PS - happy snow day in Dallas pictures:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I was in a hospital from birth till I was 3 or 4, I was allergic to everything.. period.. everything.. my parents took me home after I was born, (already had some rash irritations, but I didn't last the entire drive (45 minutes) they had to turn around and rush back as I was having trouble breathing. Anyway, I was a "miracle" baby back then (1949) I was given a drug that they had no idea if it would cure or kill me, but parents gave the go ahead, needless to say it worked :thumbup: I never had the childhood diseases, mumps, measles, any of those types. But of course our home especially my room was almost hospital clean at all times. (no wonder my Mom hated to clean house) I did so love the nurse that "raised" me, she passed away a few years ago, I did manage to get back for her funeral, she was a very special lady for sure!
> Sorry, I get to thinking back sometimes and it flows onto this screen.. I will be better controlled or at least I'll try :thumbup:


You weren't just a miracle child- it seems to have kept going ever since. God must have some plan fo ryou thats for sure to keep you going through all you have faced. Even if you don't know what it is he sure does.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > handyfamily said:
> ...


As long as I can still knit!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

> Wow, that would be a major pain for sure!!! I had heard about the new bridge/tunnel, had thought that would be a major relief.
> I am doing fantastic!!!! Have an appointment on Friday morning to see when they will do the next scan, I have been cleared that I can go out again, only problem is this constant rain is supposed to last until Thursday evening.
> I did have a nice surprise phone call this morning, one of my "adopted" sons has a few days off and is going to come up and visit. He worked with me in North Augusta and we
> in Luxemburg, still has some family over there so I was a Mom that was close by to talk with. He will be here sometime on Thursday so will go with me to the Doctor and we can run around the "city" while we are there! He loves to shop and is very much a DIY type, so we always have fun together. I've made him 3 hats so he is going to be very happy to get those!


When I was flying out of the Norfolk airport, I always left home with an extra hour of travel time because you never know when the Hampton Rds. Bridge Tunnel will be backed up. One morning I had to leave right at rush hour, the traffic was backed up so badly I went by the new bridge/tunnel-- and went all the way around Chesapeake and Norfolk and got to the airport just when the traffic had started moving. Not fun!
So glad you're on the mend and have company coming. I know you're excited but take it easy on the going and shopping, etc. We want you completely well. And we know you always try to do too much!! 
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't think it got that cold in new mexico sorlenna - is this your usual winter weather?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> We woke up to a wind chill of -2F this morning. Bleah! I am planning on staying in!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Tuesday just afternoon here in chilly kingman arizona - we have been in a hard freeze for the last 3 nights - it's only 34 degrees and probably won't get much above that today. I made a trip to the UPS store to ship a package and then by the market - I should go back out to pick up prescriptions but they may have to wait until tomorrow. DH had his appointment with his primary care doc yesterday - she has agreed to take him off the 6MP which is the med that is suppressing his bone marrow and start him on Asocol - she will monitor his blood work until we can get in to see the GI dr in Bullhead City which is about 40 miles away- we have an appointment on 2-22. His lab work from yesterday is down a little from 1/3 - he was really disappointed - but this med is still in his system and they won't commit to when or if his blood counts will improve.... so all we can do is get him off of it ASAP and wait and see what happens. This is one case where the "cure" has caused an even greater problem and I still think the 1st GI dr dropped the ball. Speaking of the 1st GI dr, I need to go make a call and cancel DH's appointment for thurs - he says he is NOT going back to him. I am so glad that it seems that most of our "family" is doing better - good thoughts on the way for all of you - we can all use a little boost from our KTP buddies!!! love to all ya'll! Sandi/AZ


Sandi - your post is bringing back a lot of memories. Hang in there my dear -- it sounds as if they are sorting out his meds. It can take quite some time. Pat (dh) after his surgery, had quite a time because of the atrial Fib he has had for years, getting his meds sorted out and working well. It has taken about a year and things are going smoothly. I remember how stressful it was and it is hard to believe things are so much better in every way. He is on coumadin (warfarin) for the rest of his life. Make sure your dh follows the doctor's orders - even though he gets weary of doctor's appointments- it does get better.

I am thinking of you all the time. I have some happy memories of Bullhead city and Loughlin - I am not a gambler usually, but on our one trip then I won quite a lot. It was quite a thrill, even though we didn't get back there. Went through Kingman a couple of times too. happy memories. take care - I am wishing you and hubby very well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for me doing lace i think i would be putting a - now what's it called - right - a life line about everyother row. lol

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't think it got that cold in new mexico sorlenna - is this your usual winter weather?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > There is a test for having antibodies. The virus, if it stays, is "hidden" in the ... am, I lack some words here, in some specific nerves around the wrist - and can't be detected. And they are not likely to stay if the disease was not very pronounced. But the antibodies can always be detected, so one would know if one is immune to it.
> ...


Very good explanation 5! :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna wrote:
We generally get one good cold spell through the winter--it is a bit colder than average right now. I am like you, Sam, ready for spring and fearing it won't come. lol[/quote]

On the other hand here in NE Ohio,the snow will insulate the house when it gets deep but I am fearing the temps and drought of summer here. And some years spring doesn't arrive until late May/early June and then we jump immediately into high summer with temps in the high 80s and 90s without the gradual acclimation of a slow spring.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna and Sam, 
Here in the high desert we have had about four days of hard freeze, down to 5-10 degrees at night. Thankfully no wind and gets up to high 30's- low 40's midday. Bird baths and hummingbird feeder frozen in morning. Unusual cold for us. Broke records.

Marianne, hugs, love your stories.

AZ good to hear from you.

Julibe, enjoy reading your oats too.
Sassafras/desert joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks marianne - i have it copied and printed. i love working with big needles - seems to faster.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > marianne - i think you gave where you got the pattern - would you please refresh my memory - would like to look at it and maybe knit one. thanks.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending lots of healing energy to you husband and just plain energy to you - hope you are getting some good rest.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Tuesday just afternoon here in chilly kingman arizona - we have been in a hard freeze for the last 3 nights - it's only 34 degrees and probably won't get much above that today. I made a trip to the UPS store to ship a package and then by the market - I should go back out to pick up prescriptions but they may have to wait until tomorrow. DH had his appointment with his primary care doc yesterday - she has agreed to take him off the 6MP which is the med that is suppressing his bone marrow and start him on Asocol - she will monitor his blood work until we can get in to see the GI dr in Bullhead City which is about 40 miles away- we have an appointment on 2-22. His lab work from yesterday is down a little from 1/3 - he was really disappointed - but this med is still in his system and they won't commit to when or if his blood counts will improve.... so all we can do is get him off of it ASAP and wait and see what happens. This is one case where the "cure" has caused an even greater problem and I still think the 1st GI dr dropped the ball. Speaking of the 1st GI dr, I need to go make a call and cancel DH's appointment for thurs - he says he is NOT going back to him. I am so glad that it seems that most of our "family" is doing better - good thoughts on the way for all of you - we can all use a little boost from our KTP buddies!!! love to all ya'll! Sandi/AZ


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

The hat I am making for my son will be very tight... He will be able to ware it, but just for this season... I just needed to add a few more stitches - and I actually had a good way to measure - and I did, but... hm, didn't think enough. Eiiihhh... 
Well, just complained a bit. Feels better now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the high temps of summer could arrive and i would be outside dancing in jubilation - i was going to say dancing in the nude but that was a picture i didn't even want to condimplate. lol

sam



jheiens said:


> And some years spring doesn't arrive until late May/early June and then we jump immediately into high summer with temps in the high 80s and 90s without the gradual acclimation of a slow spring.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe we could have a picture of him wearing it?

sam



HandyFamily said:


> The hat I am making for my son will be very tight... He will be able to ware it, but just for this season... I just needed to add a few more stitches - and I actually had a good way to measure - and I did, but... hm, didn't think enough. Eiiihhh...
> Well, just complained a bit. Feels better now.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

It's not quite ready yet, a few rows more and a big pompom... But it's late now and I won't be finishing it today, I should go to bad - but I need to get up for that and... haha, I am too lazy and tired even for that now.

I'm making plans on taking him to the ice arena for first time scaring on sunday, so... no summer just yet, they close it - well, mostly dry it, they do make concerts there - in the hot summer month...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> for me doing lace i think i would be putting a - now what's it called - right - a life line about everyother row. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam it is all just counting......1 fancy row 1 purl row and pattern repeats are usually 12 stitches so not to difficult.... i usually say the pattern for the lace row on the purl row so mistakes can be seen almost instantly..........as you said with knitting a sweater .........its just 1 row at a time


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Tuesday just afternoon here in chilly kingman arizona - we have been in a hard freeze for the last 3 nights - it's only 34 degrees and probably won't get much above that today. I made a trip to the UPS store to ship a package and then by the market - I should go back out to pick up prescriptions but they may have to wait until tomorrow. DH had his appointment with his primary care doc yesterday - she has agreed to take him off the 6MP which is the med that is suppressing his bone marrow and start him on Asocol - she will monitor his blood work until we can get in to see the GI dr in Bullhead City which is about 40 miles away- we have an appointment on 2-22. His lab work from yesterday is down a little from 1/3 - he was really disappointed - but this med is still in his system and they won't commit to when or if his blood counts will improve.... so all we can do is get him off of it ASAP and wait and see what happens. This is one case where the "cure" has caused an even greater problem and I still think the 1st GI dr dropped the ball. Speaking of the 1st GI dr, I need to go make a call and cancel DH's appointment for thurs - he says he is NOT going back to him. I am so glad that it seems that most of our "family" is doing better - good thoughts on the way for all of you - we can all use a little boost from our KTP buddies!!! love to all ya'll! Sandi/AZ
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement Designer - my frustration level is a little higher than normal the last few days - I wish you and Pat still did the snowbird trip - I would love to pull up a stool next to you in Laughlin!! We made the 35 mile trip pretty often when we first moved here - but the novelty wears off after a while. It's still fun once in a while - maybe when Alan is feeling better we can give it another chance. Take care my friend - Sandi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna and Sam,
> Here in the high desert we have had about four days of hard freeze, down to 5-10 degrees at night. Thankfully no wind and gets up to high 30's- low 40's midday. Bird baths and hummingbird feeder frozen in morning. Unusual cold for us. Broke records.
> 
> Marianne, hugs, love your stories.
> ...


Hi Sassafras - my feeders are still frozen in the afternoons the last few days ------ one of my outdoor thermometers read 8 degrees yesterday AM!! Just a little too cold for this desert girl.
Hope all is well with you - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending lots of healing energy to you husband and just plain energy to you - hope you are getting some good rest.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam - I think that too much rest is part of my problem! It's too cold to be outside, and DH wants me to hang out with him ( he's watching TV or napping in his recliner)- so I'm knitting or playing on my iPad and I have not got a darn thing done in the house in weeks. I'm going to give myself the rest of the week to get a couple of projects finished and then I need to get off my behind and clean house..... boo hisss!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Tuesday! Bitter cold today and a little snow overnight. That makes drivers and children wild! Kids were talkative and very unfocused. 6th graders, whom I usually like, were loud and disrespectful. So glad to be home. I am hungry. I haven't decided what I'm going to eat. I just know I'm hungry!

I'm still very itchy! I hope that will ease up soon! I have never been allergic to anything before! A lot happens when you age!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Tuesday! Bitter cold today and a little snow overnight. That makes drivers and children wild! Kids were talkative and very unfocused. 6th graders, whom I usually like, were loud and disrespectful. So glad to be home. I am hungry. I haven't decided what I'm going to eat. I just know I'm hungry!
> 
> I'm still very itchy! I hope that will ease up soon! I have never been allergic to anything before! A lot happens when you age!


Sounds like a good day to be done with work! Sorry about the reaction - can you take benadryl or something??? I saw that the storm is going to be hitting Southern TX, AR and LA starting tomorrow..... looks like it could be wet and cold. I have left over roast beef that is going to magically become beef stroganoff!! and tomorrow I have a big fat roasting chicken to cook.... any suggestions?? AZ


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, I am taking 2 medicines. Hopefully, the itching will stop soon, and then the rash will go away.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yes, I am taking 2 medicines. Hopefully, the itching will stop soon, and then the rash will go away.


I sure hope so - that isn't any fun - AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love oregano and chicken together --- http://greek.food.com/recipe/roasted-greek-style-chicken-39622

I have a turkey breast that I'm going to cook up this way and then put over a Greek salad including cucumbers, tomatoes and feta cheese.

Hope you like it.



AZ Sticks said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Tuesday! Bitter cold today and a little snow overnight. That makes drivers and children wild! Kids were talkative and very unfocused. 6th graders, whom I usually like, were loud and disrespectful. So glad to be home. I am hungry. I haven't decided what I'm going to eat. I just know I'm hungry!
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i walked to clean the church today and stayed for 5 hrs. wow, did it snow here or what. i watched off and on as traffic came to a stand still, i know cause the same fed x truck and 2 school buses stayed in the same places for over an hr. or more. they closed the mountain down, (mom lives on that side of river as does the rest of my family, 5 miles out of town) oldest neice came and stayed at church while i finished up she came from community college which should have been a short 8-10 min. drive and it took her over an hr. to get here. so she stayed till we heard they re-opened the mt. and we saw the salt truck and snow plows came through and the traffic started moving again in town. i waited on bj to get off work and leslie started home then and called when she got there, took about 35 min. folks just drive so crazy i tell you, i took little breaks and watched from different windows, as our church sits on one of the main intersection here in town. but tomorrow i am sitting here on my rear and staying warm, i have been so chilled all day. i planned to cook some mini meat loaves and fix the zucchine. i would have love a big bowl of egg drop soup from the restaraunt 2 blocks down. can you tell i skipped lunch???? ok, off to watch big bang.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

question - my pattern says "end with a Rside row"

does that mean that the last row will be a purl row and the rsideis up or

does it mean that you end after you have knit the rside?

sam


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> gingerwitch - were you meaning lung reduction or lung replacement.
> 
> i have thought about both. the lung reduction would certainly make it easier to breathe for a while - a whole new lung would be great - think i would only get one in case it failed - at least i would have a backup. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch - were you meaning lung reduction or lung replacement.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > good evening/afternoon/morning or whatever, just in from bringing washing in and I am frozen... 1c(33f)?here but with wind it feels much colder the washing is stiff but smells wonderful.
> ...


Angora -We have an absolutely marvelous lace teacher who is going to continue teaching her own designs for the next couple of years. If you are interested - #6 workshop is excellent for learning how to read a chart. she really is an outstanding teacher. #ll is her winter's mirage shawl and one of them is finished as well as a picture of her shawl. worth looking at. I would highly recommend both of these classes. If I wasn't so tied down with the workshops I would start the chart reading workshop and make the motifs which are preparation for lace making. I hope to once things slow down
to do just that and get ready to jump in with the Winter's mirage- we are streamlining all the classes so that only the meat of the class is there- no extraneous conversation.she is also available to answer questions as well.

As you can see - I am really impressed with her. I have never been interested in doing such a precise type of knitting but she really has impressed me.

I have seen stevie land's lace shawls and they are wonderful. I would never suggest leaving her classes to take ours. both teachers are outstanding. We have two of her students taking this class -as they are two slightly different ways of doing things. Iwould just like to be sufficiently knowledgeable to takeANY lace class

:thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Tuesday! Bitter cold today and a little snow overnight. That makes drivers and children wild! Kids were talkative and very unfocused. 6th graders, whom I usually like, were loud and disrespectful. So glad to be home. I am hungry. I haven't decided what I'm going to eat. I just know I'm hungry!
> ...


We love beercan chicken you put the chicken on a can of beer half full balance by positioning legs on cookie sheet season with salt pepper oregano or rosemary whatever you like and plug the top of the chicken with a cut lemon or small peeled onion bake at 325 for about 45 minutes or till done


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Poledra while your husband will still be able to function well it is still a hard thing to come to terms with, and must have been really scary at the tiome. Probably losts o bravado in the ER to cope!
> 
> Pup Lover do hope that the biopsy comes back clear fo ryou. We ahve a number of false alarms here on the KTP so it shows that first suggestions are not always right.
> 
> Southern Gal we say Brass Monky weather- a short version of cold enough to freeze the balls of a brass monkey. And it is not what you think. The balls refer to canon balls which used to be stored on frames called brass monkeys on ships and this is the source of the saying. But our brass monkey weather is not actually that cold.


Yes, he will be able to do most everything once he relearns how to use the shortened fingers, but it shouldn't hamper him too much, his main concern is whether or not he can tie on the fly or lure for the fishing pole. lol... I think he's doing just fine mentally about it. lol...
Of course the first thing I told him on the phone was that he was alive, what was a few fingers. 
Thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts, they really do help, he's surprised that people he doesn't know care so much about his well being. 

I hope the mass is nothing to worry about and that the surgery and healing go quickly and well. 
Prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just stopped by to catch up--have been thinking of you all and sending good thoughts today, too. Got the sweater frogged back to the ribbing and decided to go a bit further with it before I work on the new (and, I hope, improved!) ruffle. I really like the neckline--it's quite simple and (I think) somewhat elegant. I hope to finish it soon--starting to feel it's taking over my life. LOL
> 
> Chili's in the crock pot today so all I need do is throw some cornbread in the oven shortly. It's a good day for warming food.


Can't wait to see the sweater and I love ruffles. :thumbup: How much of the ruffle did you have knit. That's a lot of stitches in a ruffle, hope you didn't have the whole thing knit.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, say hi to C for me and I know you will enjoy being able to cook again but if you need the iron skillet or anything heavy, let someone else get it for you, ok. :wink: 

AZ, this happens more than we like to think with the medicine causing serious problems. Pray your husband will soon recover.

Sassafras, you sure are cold out there. Is reading your oats like reading tea leaves???

Pammie, I have the same problem. In addition to developing allergies I also get very itchy with the winter air so I have the humidifier going and trying to figure out what the allergy is. Fun isn't it. :roll: The things they never told us.

Rookie Retiree, Greek cooking is so wonderful and a favorite of mine, especially their salad. It reminds me of the one that Handy Family put on here a long time ago.

Southern Gal, it is sounding like all of you in the south have worse weather than us in the north, at least this area. Stay safe and warm. What's going on with the weather when Texas and New Mexico and the Southeast are colder than the north. Maybe it has swung down from the NW all the way south and coming back up this way.

Gingerwitch, that is just amazing that your DH had a double lung transplant and is doing so great. That must have been quite a while for you. How long ago was this? So happy for you that all is well and know it must have been awful to go through and wonderful at the same time, knowing he had a chance at a new lease on life.

Designer, I wanted to do this lace workshop and had intended to do so but then Darowil did the Magic Loop workshop and I did her hat pattern for my son. Was busy the first time with Christmas present knitting. So many workshops. What saved me is knowing this lace workshop will still be posted. Nice to know Dragonflylace will be doing more.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Would be funny if we ended up doing it at the same time. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra while your husband will still be able to function well it is still a hard thing to come to terms with, and must have been really scary at the tiome. Probably losts o bravado in the ER to cope!
> ...


i think a positive attitude is most of the battle!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.

Are you a Thrower or Continental knitter?

5mmdpns, how is it that you knit again. Think it is different from both. Does your style use an attachment that the yarn goes through to create the tension?

Sorlenna, you are so fast. I know you work and yet you still do so much. Thrower?

Anyone else????


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Love your scarf and the color you used. Looks so perfect for dress up.

[ I finally finished the scarf that I started last July (just before I broke my thumb). ]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> 
> Are you a Thrower or Continental knitter?
> 
> ...


Norwegian continental way (my favorite way and the one I do the most of) and English throw way (for two handed fair isle knitting). Zoe


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Angora--it was in 2004, a year I will never forget. And yes, it was awful and wonderful all at the same time. He spent a good deal of that year in the hospital, beginning the day after our 27th wedding anniversary in April and culminating in the 3rd week of September when he was released after the lung transplant. He almost died twice that year but the power of prayer and an incredible will to live pulled him through.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.


I am a very leftie knitter - I think it's Continental (going from the right needle to the left AND holding the yarn in my left hand). I'm also a thrower.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> 
> Are you a Thrower or Continental knitter?
> 
> ...


I am a continental knitter. my mom tried before and was a thrower and never really took to it. she is trying again and I am teaching her continental and she is liking it better and having better luck!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

doctors office called this afternoon have appt with surgeon Thursday afternoon they are still waiting for oncologists office to call back. Sorry if I already posted this, I have talked to so many friends and family I can't remember who I've updated! Hoping I sleep better tonight. gonna go knit and watch person of interest from last week. Does anybody watch Suits? a really good show and it starts Thursday night. prayers n hugs for all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, i had a post started and this computer ate it. its cold here, as my uncle used to say, colder than a well diggers hind end, he always said slicker than owl grease and i never figured that one out......
> jules my heart goes out to you. i am just gonna say, give it lots of time. its gonna be different from now on to you and with any change, you just gotta give it time. it still hurts that dad isn't home, i don't ever say anything to mom or dad, i just go hang out with him and take my knitting and crawl in his bed or chair and watch whatever show he is watching, just gotta make do the best you can, and yes, i am sad sometimes when i leave, but i try not to dwell on it. it just is what it is. will fale understand why he is staying there and be satisfied?
> handy, i think you should take some beginner class in painting, acrylic i think is better for clean up and the stuff you gotta use. just see if you got the nac for it and if so then start getting your supplies a bit at a time. if you buy brushes i always found its better to get something cheap to start with and add good brushes as you go along.
> ok, Viddi, i finally saw the difference in the claws, Liz they are suppossed to have one of each pincher and crusher claw, but you gotta look really close.
> ...


Dear Southern Gal- my apologies for taking so long to respond. Today, I am just very tired and a bit head-achey. I was so close to tears the whole time I had to be out. But I have got most of the grocery shopping done. With it being just me and the dogs, I can survive on a lot less. I have to wait possibly 2 months for the appointment I need with the Superannuation people. Hope not. As I said before I am just so tired- Iwill be glad when it is a sensible time to go to bed. It is only 3-45pm- bit early yet!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> Angora--it was in 2004, a year I will never forget. And yes, it was awful and wonderful all at the same time. He spent a good deal of that year in the hospital, beginning the day after our 27th wedding anniversary in April and culminating in the 3rd week of September when he was released after the lung transplant. He almost died twice that year but the power of prayer and an incredible will to live pulled him through.


What an amazing story of survival. To think he almost died twice after that. Now it is 8 yrs. later and so wonderful that you can celebrate even more years of marriage together. So happy for you both. And thanks to those who mark their driver's licenses for donating organs. I am hoping this has given him a totally new lease on life. Is he normal now as far as his lungs are concerned?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > well, i had a post started and this computer ate it. its cold here, as my uncle used to say, colder than a well diggers hind end, he always said slicker than owl grease and i never figured that one out......
> ...


Lurker, sounds like a down day for you today as you begin getting things into motion. A headache always makes things worse and you have been under a lot of stress. How awful that you have a 2 month wait. Sure moves slow when it has to do with the government. Could you take a short cat nap? I often do that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So interesting learning how we knit, whether throwing or continental, both or even variations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The pictures of Luke are so cute, he's sure growing like a weed isn't he. Love that smile, he's just an adorable little man.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I think I am going to take the dogs out and go to bed. I hope everyone is doing well. For those that are sick, I'm sending healing thoughts an hugs. I can't wait until I'm not working so I can spend more time at the KTP!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> 
> Are you a Thrower or Continental knitter?
> 
> ...


Thrower. I learned when I was so young, my hands just do it on their own!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


i will probably fall asleep trying to watch the weather forecast! Need to eat something as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not sure, I do as I was taught at 6, probably what you call the English Throw.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love oregano and chicken together --- http://greek.food.com/recipe/roasted-greek-style-chicken-39622
> 
> I have a turkey breast that I'm going to cook up this way and then put over a Greek salad including cucumbers, tomatoes and feta cheese.
> 
> ...


This sounds good rookie - thanks-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Well I suppose I could spare a can for the chicken........
:lol:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Angora--it was in 2004, a year I will never forget. And yes, it was awful and wonderful all at the same time. He spent a good deal of that year in the hospital, beginning the day after our 27th wedding anniversary in April and culminating in the 3rd week of September when he was released after the lung transplant. He almost died twice that year but the power of prayer and an incredible will to live pulled him through.
> ...


The transplant team in Seattle (U.W.) do an annual review on his anniversary date in September. It's a celebration trip for us in a way--we love the "big city" and spending time with friends up there so make the most of it every year. This last review showed all his testing to indicate "100% normal lung function" which I gather is fairly unusual this far out from transplant, although they don't come right out and say so. What they will say is that the longer you survive without any episodes of infection/rejection, as in his case, the less you really have to be concerned long term. So we live in hope!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - my pattern says "end with a Rside row"
> 
> does that mean that the last row will be a purl row and the rsideis up or
> 
> ...


That's a good question Sam....sort of which was first the egg or the chicken because without the chicken the egg couldn't be laid but without the egg where does the chicken come from?? hmmm....

I vote for finishing with a right side row and your bind off would then be purl, if you are binding off or putting on a stitch holder. The next step may clarify it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Wonderful about your husband's transplant ginger witch -
Julie - you have had a rough couple of days my friend - take care of yourself- make sure you take as good of care of yourself as you do of the boys....
I believe I am a thrower... I really should watch some videos to check
Pup lover take care of yourself and get plenty of rest
Pammie you too!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > question - my pattern says "end with a Rside row"
> ...


I agree with your interpretation, Judy. And that cartoon is hilarious!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra I hope your DH is feeling ok I still am a little queasy thinking about his poor fingers. I'm not bad if it's me.... But I don't handle it well when it's someone else.

So Gal It sounds like you're getting every bodies snow! Stay warm !


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


LOL I was envisioning a live chicken sitting on a beer can--never heard of this before so I looked it up and people actually cook chicken this way. Guess I'm behind times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gingerwitch, so awesome that your DH is doing so well, prayers and hopes that he continues to do so wonderfully for many many more years. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, DH will be sleeping on the reclining loveseat as it is easier to keep his hand in the air, so since he's dozing off and I'm pooped (don't know why, I haven't done anything much today), I'm going to head to bed. 
Everyone, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite. 
Hugs and see you all tomorrow.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gingerwitch, so awesome that your DH is doing so well, prayers and hopes that he continues to do so wonderfully for many many more years. :thumbup:


Thanks Kaye. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your DH too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well here I am again. How did that happen. Went to email my DH and saw posts from here and guess where I went. I need to get that email to DH and get back to knitting. :lol: :lol: :lol: Bye for now.


Going into emails can be dangerous if trying to get other things done can't it? Came on to do the work I need to do for this weekend and you can see where I am.
I've just got back from having lunch with Vicky, lovely to spend time with just her after 5 months. The day they came back we noticed the rabbit digging a lot just before we went to the airport so we chased her into her cage- didn't want to find ourselves telling them how good she was in the morning only to tell them in the afternoon that she had dug her way out our tiled yard- she found the one place that the tile had been removed from even though it is behind a large pot! Anyway today when I got there they said she had dug a big enough burrow to to totally fit in in just a couple of hours. We think she is busily preparing for the children she is not going to be having- as she has not seen another rabbit having babies will be a litte difficult but her body hasn't cottoned on to this. They have never known her dig so quickly before.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


What a beautiful way to live. Living in Hope.

100% lung function. That is indeed celebration time. I'm sure you have a whole new perspective on each day as a gift. Perhaps each moment when you relive those days of living in fear. I love it that you now can celebrate so many more years of hope and joy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Hilarious.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, DH will be sleeping on the reclining loveseat as it is easier to keep his hand in the air, so since he's dozing off and I'm pooped (don't know why, I haven't done anything much today), I'm going to head to bed.
> Everyone, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite.
> Hugs and see you all tomorrow.


You deserve to be pooped with all you have been through. Prayers for your husband and hope he has some good pain medication. We went through this with my dad, sad to say, but he did go on and do everything he did before. You take care dear. This has surely been a shock and you have both had such a great attitude but still, a shock indeed and a loss, however your attitude is right. He is alive and that is the most important. Hope he keeps the pain under control and healing is taking place. Hugs to both of you with prayer and love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I always get confused on that one too. There should be a way of wording this in patterns so that it is clear. Perhaps Ask4j's addition of binding off on the purl row would be the clarification that could clear it all up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to go to bed now and think about the phrase "Living in Hope." I just love that.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> ...


Continental from beginning until........?!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love oregano and chicken together --- http://greek.food.com/recipe/roasted-greek-style-chicken-39622
> 
> I have a turkey breast that I'm going to cook up this way and then put over a Greek salad including cucumbers, tomatoes and feta cheese.
> 
> ...


This looks so yammy... and easy, what's an oregano?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I love oregano and chicken together --- http://greek.food.com/recipe/roasted-greek-style-chicken-39622
> ...


Oregano is a herb Handy Family. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oregano


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

O, I get it - thanks!
For some reason my dictionary did not like it... guess it's not a Mediterranean food fan. 

PP
But I am.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> 
> Are you a Thrower or Continental knitter?
> 
> ...


I suppose that I am an English style knitter but even then I don't hold needles or yarn the same way as some of my friends who knit, I use middle finger right hand to move yarn over needles,no family members knitted or crochet so I had nobody to teach me and had to learn the basics from book and mags in the late 60's long before internet or videos,I just love youtube for learning new skills.........thats where I found out how to knit my socks before I found KP


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> 
> Are you a Thrower or Continental knitter?
> 
> ...


found out how to knit my socks before I found KP[/quote]

I knit with the yarn over my neck, I just let it go over my pointing finger for knitting (much like the hold for crochet) and use my thumb for purling. The tension is secured with the yarn going over right hand middle finger (from the palm site up and back again).


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I cook chicken like that, not on cans but on some frames that I bought years ago called spanek I think. It works realy well and cooks the chicken all the way through.



Ask4j said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, didn't realize it got that cold there, 8 degrees is wayyyyyy too cold for me now!! While I lived in Colorado, the winter temps would get down to -25 and the lowest I recorded was -40 that cold stayed for 4 nights, my fireplace never got cold that week!!! I had a weather station for the Forestry Service recorded manually and they had an electronic device 2 miles further up the mountain. sometimes I miss the snow, snowmobiling, skiing, sitting by the fireplace with a hot cup of tea, that is where I tried to learn to knit, LOL.. bought 2 books and a lot of Red Heart yarn, I did make slippers, that was all I seemed to make.. oh and a scarf, I didn't have the dpns or the circulars to make the other things. I didn't have a clue that I would need more than 2 needle sizes  and the only place that sold such things was hour drive down the mountain, Farmington, NM. Speaking of snow, we have the possibility for an inch or two to fall tomorrow, the ground is saturated, unless we get a very cold wind it will melt quickly. But it will be nice to watch it fall!! (and know I don't have to shovel it :thumbup: :thumbup: )


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

whenever my patterns say this i have always assumed you do the knit row if it is stocking stitch. I have always assumed when it says right side it means the side you would see when wearing the item, I have also noticed that by binding off with the wrong side facing which u would do if you finished with right side facing it is easier sewing up a seam. So I agree with angora who put it better than me lol


Angora1 said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love oregano and chicken together --- http://greek.food.com/recipe/roasted-greek-style-chicken-39622
> 
> I have a turkey breast that I'm going to cook up this way and then put over a Greek salad including cucumbers, tomatoes and feta cheese.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I've done the same but with Coke, Dr Pepper and even Root Beer.. I cannot tolerate the smell of beer for very long, have tried but just can't move past it. I've heard that using Ginger Ale is awesome, haven't tried that one yet ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> 
> Are you a Thrower or Continental knitter?
> 
> ...


I guess I have an odd way of knitting, being left handed, a lady commented at a doctor's office that she knits but had never seen anyone hold yarn the way I do. Of course she HAD to show me the PROPER way.. I couldn't do it comfortably.. I went back to my way.. LOL. I hold the work the same way for Continental but the thread is in my left hand along with the needle with the stitches, which I move to the right hand needle. I was told I should hold the thread in my right hand.. it was too confusing for me. My way works for me, guess that is what counts? :?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

melyn said:


> I cook chicken like that, not on cans but on some frames that I bought years ago called spanek I think. It works realy well and cooks the chicken all the way through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen a think like that... Looks very clever...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've done the same but with Coke, Dr Pepper and even Root Beer.. I cannot tolerate the smell of beer for very long, have tried but just can't move past it. I've heard that using Ginger Ale is awesome, haven't tried that one yet ;-)


What is root beer?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My way works for me, guess that is what counts? :?


Correct- if it works keep it up. Why change what is not broken just becuase it looks different?
Well I think I might try heading off to bed 'early'- it is only 10pm. But tomorrow is very hot (42C and I should try and get in a walk early. Busy 4 days in which I will probably not get much walking in but plenty of eating!
Saw on the weather page today that Birdsville on the South Australia/Queensland border has had its coolest day since Boxing Day (26th Dec) of only 40.4C. The maximum for the year is 49C (120F)- this is nowhere near us BTW. The average maximum has been 45.4. When I start to whinge tomorrow I will remember those in Birdsville -population is under 300 but still. Hope they all have airconditiong. Wonder how they survived pre a/c?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> ...


It sounds about right to me... Could you show a picture?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I've done the same but with Coke, Dr Pepper and even Root Beer.. I cannot tolerate the smell of beer for very long, have tried but just can't move past it. I've heard that using Ginger Ale is awesome, haven't tried that one yet ;-)
> ...


Root beer is a soft drink. Here is a link that explains more.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A%26W_Root_Beer


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I can knit both ways but prefer continental. Boy we have been having some weird weather in Virginia. Saturday and Sunday we were in the 70's, Monday, Tuesday and today rain. Tomorrow we are supposed to get 4-6 inches of snow. Can't say it is boring, that's for sure.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I didn't sleep well not sure if it was the rain or the dogs were restless or what, but I kept waking about every hour. I have a friend that is going to come and pick me up and we are going out for breakfast then to her home and craft for a bit. She is starting to make miniature furniture 1/6 scale and she has never used stains before, always just paint. This is going to be a fun day for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Julie, I hope today was a bit of a better day for you. Have been keeping my arms around you for support.
Polndra, hope that your DH's fingers heal quickly and that he adapts well to the new him, was it his left or right hand? And is he left or right-handed??
Gingerwitch, your DH medical improvement is an inspiration, luckily I have no lung problems (at least not at this time) but my Dad had and I cannot spell this sorry, emphaseimia and asbestosis, the asbestos is what shortened his life, well guess not that short he was a few months from turning 93  So happy for you both!
Puplover, keeping you in prayers for this biopsy, we all are here for you!!
Sandi/AZ Keeping you and DH surrounded in prayers.. not sure if I ever mentioned that I am on a prayer chain through a local church, they link out and from what I understand the active members of the group are world wide, so someone is sending a prayer most every second of the day and night. I am not a direct member, but have a friend that let's me link in through her site. I have your names on this list.. (along with many others of my dear friend here) 
I need to shut this down and shower and dress for the day, so excited to be going out for breakfast!!! Thinking of a Denver Omelet, maybe some hashbrowns and toast! Totally blowing any diet, LOL.. but soooooooooo worth it :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love you all so very much.. Prayers surround in all that you do today and always, Hugs to keep you warm and secure in our friendships.. 
Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning /afternoon/evening everyone from a cold frosty 0c
Fife,but at least it is dry,hope everyone is feeling much better today.
just finished these socks using the pattern I got from 5mmdpn I now have orders for another 4 pairs............I think that they see me as a knitting machine lol 
Before they all arrive with foot measurements I will get other bits and pieces done


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora1, yeppers reading your oats is reading tea leaves! How funny. 


I read my tea leaves and they said "she who hits return key before checking reply will be sorry.
Sassafras


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Agnescr, great socks. I love the way your heels look. Can you point me to the pattern? I would be most thankful .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I didn't sleep well not sure if it was the rain or the dogs were restless or what, but I kept waking about every hour. I have a friend that is going to come and pick me up and we are going out for breakfast then to her home and craft for a bit. She is starting to make miniature furniture 1/6 scale and she has never used stains before, always just paint. This is going to be a fun day for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Julie, I hope today was a bit of a better day for you. Have been keeping my arms around you for support.
> Polndra, hope that your DH's fingers heal quickly and that he adapts well to the new him, was it his left or right hand? And is he left or right-handed??
> ...


Well not so much a good day- but I have slept for 6 hours, which is very good for me. The weather is a lot cooler, and the rain has finally got here- they have been forecasting it for days, but it kept being sunny- the ground is very dry and has those cracked 'plates' that you get with the clay. I must get the DGD's birthday present wrapped- but I won't go to the post office if it is very wet. I have had a very tight budget this week- so am largely surviving out of my food cupboard- which means it is largely pasta with tomato- fortunately I enjoy that. Another bonus to being on my own- I know the reasons why and I don't complain, when I have no alternative. On a bright note my pumpkins have been flowering beautifully. Once I have survived this fortnight it should become a lot easier. oh and I have a lot of little peppers forming. Time to make a cuppa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning /afternoon/evening everyone from a cold frosty 0c
> Fife,but at least it is dry,hope everyone is feeling much better today.
> just finished these socks using the pattern I got from 5mmdpn I now have orders for another 4 pairs............I think that they see me as a knitting machine lol
> Before they all arrive with foot measurements I will get other bits and pieces done


IMHO, you are a very fine knitter- is this a self striping yarn?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Agnescr, great socks. I love the way your heels look. Can you point me to the pattern? I would be most thankful .


 Its a free pattern on Ravelry just click link

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-sock-pattern-in-8-sizes-archived


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

nice job Agnes I love doing socks and get orders from family over there.And they know how to knit.Next pairs for me.(thats what I always say)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Julie I am so sorry that things are all so stressful for you just now,but I hope that things improve quickly and just wish we were nearer so as to be of some physical help to you but all we can do is send posative vibes winging your way x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning /afternoon/evening everyone from a cold frosty 0c
> ...


thanks Julie .......... this one is but each colour in the yarn seems 
to follow differently,these are in striped the bright orange ones I did not long ago were same yarn but no stripes so never know what you are going to get


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> nice job Agnes I love doing socks and get orders from family over there.And they know how to knit.Next pairs for me.(thats what I always say)


thanks Marilyn.....cant really complain I got lots for me before GS asked for a pair now they all want some ...cant even pass some of mine on as they either have smaller or bigger feet than me


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> ...


I knit with the yarn over my neck, I just let it go over my pointing finger for knitting (much like the hold for crochet) and use my thumb for purling. The tension is secured with the yarn going over right hand middle finger (from the palm site up and back again).[/quote]
_________________________________________
Yarn over the neck. Amazing. I have seen this on You Tube but forget what it is called. I suppose that gives it a built in tension. Is this a known way of knitting in your country?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well here I am again. How did that happen. Went to email my DH and saw posts from here and guess where I went. I need to get that email to DH and get back to knitting. :lol: :lol: :lol: Bye for now.
> ...


i don't know what your temps are there, but when we had buggs in our yard (we had him 7-8 yrs) he burrowed to stay cool, a good friend of ours had at diff times 2 rabbits in her home, litter box trained and she had read up a lot on them, their body temp stays 10 degrees warmer than ours. so maybe digging for coolness. buggs always dug and lay back in the yard under the big red bud tree we used to have there., he would dig close to the privacy fence but never got out. why would he, he had it made. talk about an attitude, i never had another pet that had the attitude that bunny had. loved him, don't want another one though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


We have friends from Colorado, a Mormon family, and a specialty of theirs is a summer picnic with a turkey done in ginger ale and then cooked on the grill. Everyone loves it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Dear Agnes- already I am feeling a bit better with the warmth of my cuppa in my belly. I think the important thing is to concentrate on getting over to see Fale- much simpler if it is just me travelling. It would be a help if I had been able to get answers from the dept. But I have done the best I can to notify them. My new waterfall top is coming on well- but has slowed because I am hoping to find a red yarn I like to contrast with my blue/green stripe or more accurately band of colour. Time to get back to the travelling vine!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> ...


Sounds like she was trying to convert a lefty to a righty and that just ain't right or left. :lol: :lol: :lol: Sometimes somebody gives a great tip that helps and sometimes they just need to stop fixing what isn't broke. In a world of Righties we need to realize that not all brains work the same. My grandson is a leftie.

Recently a lady whose knitting abilities I totally respect gave me a tip in a class I was taking from her and it made a world of difference for me. I have been working on it for about 6 months now and finally have it down. I was working with the stitches too far down on the needle. Now we aren't talking inches, just a little too far down. Now I can knit with very little space at the top on both sides and fingers much closer to work and knitting has a lot more control and speed. Just have to make sure I don't get too close and lose stitches off the needle. Not too far, much closer, not too close.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Jiminey Christmas, it's cold this morning! I woke up to it snowing. No work delay so I had to wander in.
> 
> I did get the news that my nephew received his new sweater & he likes it.  I'm just glad he can wear it.


Lovely sweater and a lovely boy! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > My way works for me, guess that is what counts? :?
> ...


Oh that is soooooo HOT!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Hi Handy Family. I hadn't thought of that but would it be possible to have someone take a picture of you knitting and show us what you do. That fascinates me with the yarn around your neck. Love your knitting and your creations. Do you sell your work in your country? I would think people would love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, have fun, fun, fun on your day out with your friend. How wonderful that you are up to it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


Angora, this is so well said. I just want to add my hugs and love too. {{{{{Julie}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good morning /afternoon/evening everyone from a cold frosty 0c
> Fife,but at least it is dry,hope everyone is feeling much better today.
> just finished these socks using the pattern I got from 5mmdpn I now have orders for another 4 pairs............I think that they see me as a knitting machine lol
> Before they all arrive with foot measurements I will get other bits and pieces done


Wow, wonderful job agnescr. Just beautifully done and great yarn colors. Inspiring me for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


With all that is going on I know it is a joy to go out and look at the garden. Soon you will have more than just what is in the cupboard. So glad you like to eat the only thing you have in your cupboard. Hoping it will soon be full again. Sounds like you are facing much more than just Fale being gone.
Hugs and love


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I really appreciate that Kate- also it is so lovely to see the new photo of Luke in your avatar!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[Yes, he will be able to do most everything once he relearns how to use the shortened fingers, but it shouldn't hamper him too much, his main concern is whether or not he can tie on the fly or lure for the fishing pole. lol... I think he's doing just fine mentally about it. lol...
Of course the first thing I told him on the phone was that he was alive, what was a few fingers. 
Thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts, they really do help, he's surprised that people he doesn't know care so much about his well being. 

It's wonderful that your husband has such a positive attitude. I think that's the main thing when something like that happens. I'm thankful as I know you are, that it wasn't worse.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dear Southern Gal- my apologies for taking so long to respond. Today, I am just very tired and a bit head-achey. I was so close to tears the whole time I had to be out. But I have got most of the grocery shopping done. With it being just me and the dogs, I can survive on a lot less. I have to wait possibly 2 months for the appointment I need with the Superannuation people. Hope not. As I said before I am just so tired- Iwill be glad when it is a sensible time to go to bed. It is only 3-45pm- bit early yet![/quote]

Julie, I'm so hoping and praying that you will find ease with this new arrangement. It's so hard to let a loved one go even when you know it's best for them.
Sending you warm thoughts and energy to do what you have to do...prayers for you, too.
JuneK


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

My girls love socks like this (I have five daughters). They call them sister socks. They are not alike but belong together.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Wow, didn't realize it got that cold there, 8 degrees is wayyyyyy too cold for me now!! While I lived in Colorado, the winter temps would get down to -25 and the lowest I recorded was -40 that cold stayed for 4 nights, my fireplace never got cold that week!!! I had a weather station for the Forestry Service recorded manually and they had an electronic device 2 miles further up the mountain. sometimes I miss the snow, snowmobiling, skiing, sitting by the fireplace with a hot cup of tea, that is where I tried to learn to knit, LOL.. bought 2 books and a lot of Red Heart yarn, I did make slippers, that was all I seemed to make.. oh and a scarf, I didn't have the dpns or the circulars to make the other things. I didn't have a clue that I would need more than 2 needle sizes  and the only place that sold such things was hour drive down the mountain, Farmington, NM. Speaking of snow, we have the possibility for an inch or two to fall tomorrow, the ground is saturated, unless we get a very cold wind it will melt quickly. But it will be nice to watch it fall!! (and know I don't have to shovel it :thumbup: :thumbup: )


Hi, Marianne...learning to knit seems to be different for everyone! I learned in what in the 'dark ages' was "home ec' class and the first thing we knitted were socks with 4 dpns. No one told us how difficult it was so we just did it!! It was years and years before I knitted again after knitting a couple of prs of socks.
Take care of yourself in that snow. They're predicting snow for us in the middle of Thurs. night for maybe an hour. As wet and warm as the ground is, I'm sure it will be gone before daylight Fri.
Stay warm and well!
JuneK


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I guess I have an odd way of knitting, being left handed, a lady commented at a doctor's office that she knits but had never seen anyone hold yarn the way I do. Of course she HAD to show me the PROPER way.. My way works for me, guess that is what counts? :?


Isn't it amazing with the yarn police get involved? Honestly if you turning out the project, then you are doing it "correctly". LOL...

I was told that at the sock knitting class, but the teacher and I figured out how she could show/teach me the different steps (mostly by sitting across from me).


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just wanted you to know I'm reading posts when I can and I see there's quite a lot happening!! I'm praying for all of you!! You're just like family!! Hopefully my computer will be fixed today (or a new one!!) I'll be on later this week


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I wrote this based on an earlier posting....then read further that you had the diagnosis....I hope your conversation with the surgeon tomorrow sets an action plan into place--I hope someone is going with you.

Pup Lover --- wishing good things for your visit tomorrow. I like the same shows as you do --- Person of Interest and Suits!! I also like White Collar and The Firm. I think the last two are coming back for another season...will have to check.



Pup lover said:


> doctors office called this afternoon have appt with surgeon Thursday afternoon they are still waiting for oncologists office to call back. Sorry if I already posted this, I have talked to so many friends and family I can't remember who I've updated! Hoping I sleep better tonight. gonna go knit and watch person of interest from last week. Does anybody watch Suits? a really good show and it starts Thursday night. prayers n hugs for all


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending you big hugs....and I say take a nap whenever you feel you need to....you need the break from the heavy thinking you're needing to do these days. Hope that you get your appointment sooner than the 2 mos. mark so that you can get some things nailed down.

Dear Southern Gal- my apologies for taking so long to respond. Today, I am just very tired and a bit head-achey. I was so close to tears the whole time I had to be out. But I have got most of the grocery shopping done. With it being just me and the dogs, I can survive on a lot less. I have to wait possibly 2 months for the appointment I need with the Superannuation people. Hope not. As I said before I am just so tired- Iwill be glad when it is a sensible time to go to bed. It is only 3-45pm- bit early yet![/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne enjoy your first outing sounds like fun.

Julie glad that your garden is doing well. Maybe you could trade the food you won't eat with someone else who would?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


_________________________________________
Yarn over the neck. Amazing. I have seen this on You Tube but forget what it is called. I suppose that gives it a built in tension. Is this a known way of knitting in your country?[/quote]

It is called Portuguese knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


A can of anything will help moisten and infuse the chicken with flavor - I've done orange juice, lemon juice, ginger ale, etc.....they are all very good!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is yummy and we've been doing it for about 5 years...I especially like it on the outside grill.



Ask4j said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your good news and such a happy ending....that's such a great validation for keeping the faith, having hope and saying prayers. May your love and good news continue for many more years.



Angora1 said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


Pup lover - hugs and wishing you well. Tears are healing and I am sorry you are alone to receive this news. Then again you have the whole KTP team with you. There is a lot more info you need. Please consider bringing family or friend with you to next dr. Visit to write down what dr. Says re: treatment options, stage of cancer, his testament plan or referral. 
Sassafras


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Angora, there is a style of knitting called Portuguese knitting in which the yarn goes around the neck, is lightly secured by a small safety pin or similar device. 

I believe you can find a Youtube video to explore further. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great to hear you are getting out.....I'm sure you've been feeling some cabin fever after all you've been through....the breakfast sounds so yummy! Will look for the lemon rice dish -- I know I'll love it. I'll pull my recipe for confetti rise - it's one of my favorites to serve as a little fancier side dish.



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I didn't sleep well not sure if it was the rain or the dogs were restless or what, but I kept waking about every hour. I have a friend that is going to come and pick me up and we are going out for breakfast then to her home and craft for a bit. She is starting to make miniature furniture 1/6 scale and she has never used stains before, always just paint. This is going to be a fun day for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Julie, I hope today was a bit of a better day for you. Have been keeping my arms around you for support.
> Polndra, hope that your DH's fingers heal quickly and that he adapts well to the new him, was it his left or right hand? And is he left or right-handed??
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your socks are awesome....is this a pattern that was in the sock workshop? I love that yarn patterning also - looks like I'm going to be able to start my first pair here pretty soon...I'm getting my New Year's resolution of finishing the WIPs before starting anything else completed...still don't know if I want to start the socks or a lace shawl...both are calling my name.


agnescr said:


> Good morning /afternoon/evening everyone from a cold frosty 0c
> Fife,but at least it is dry,hope everyone is feeling much better today.
> just finished these socks using the pattern I got from 5mmdpn I now have orders for another 4 pairs............I think that they see me as a knitting machine lol
> Before they all arrive with foot measurements I will get other bits and pieces done


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your restorative spirit is so inspiring!! Glad to hear you got a good rest. We're there in spirit with you and can't wait to see your harvest!


Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your socks are awesome....is this a pattern that was in the sock workshop? I love that yarn patterning also - looks like I'm going to be able to start my first pair here pretty soon...I'm getting my New Year's resolution of finishing the WIPs before starting anything else completed...still don't know if I want to start the socks or a lace shawl...both are calling my name.
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> ...


No it was not one of the patterns that I had in the sock workshop, but it is virtually the same basic sock pattern that is common to all basic socks. It is a sock pattern that I use quite often too and very simple to understand. 
For the sock workshop I taught, you can go through this link here: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup lover, I am so sorry that you've had to hear this news while you are alone. Did the dr. have anything else to say regarding the diagnosis? Is there anyone you can call to come and be with you?To pray with you?

This does not have to be a death sentence just because it is malignant. Please don't let yourself dwell solely on the negative that this could meant to you. Find out everything you can about your specific diagnosis, treatment options, chemo drugs, surgical procedures used, whatever from more than once source. Please check with the known professional groups, doctors who have treated such diagnoses.

Find out all you can that pertains to you and your situation before you lose your grasp of the possible positive options. Please?

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> good evening/afternoon/morning or whatever, just in from bringing washing in and I am frozen... 1c(33f)?here but with wind it feels much colder the washing is stiff but smells wonderful.
> 
> Kate Luke looks great, growing quickly
> 
> ...


That stole (hadn't heard that word for years!) looks beautiful, Agnes. You're a talented knitter, I couldn't even attempt anything as delicate and complicated as that! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I am so sad to hear this...prayer and hugs. I'm glad you're seeing your surgeon tomorrow so that you can put a plan into action...that's so helpful when something like this happens. I say wait until you want to before telling of your diagnosis...and hope you have someone with you when you talk to your Mom. Strength be granted to you!


Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - could you find out what it is called and maybe where it was bought or the manufacturer - i would buy one for the new baby we are having in june
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Glad to hear you're feeling better, Marianne! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, 5,,,,I have all the workshops bookmarked so I can go through them.... I hope to catch up and then attend one of the workshops while it's going on....I'm hoping that I get all my WIPs done so that I can join Sam's Wingspan workshop.



5mmdpns said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Your socks are awesome....is this a pattern that was in the sock workshop? I love that yarn patterning also - looks like I'm going to be able to start my first pair here pretty soon...I'm getting my New Year's resolution of finishing the WIPs before starting anything else completed...still don't know if I want to start the socks or a lace shawl...both are calling my name.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She's so right....and many places have Cancer/Wellness centers that have great libraries and resources including moral and emotional support---I found them to a very valuable place to go---you are not alone; you have all of us.



jheiens said:


> Pup lover, I am so sorry that you've had to hear this news while you are alone. Did the dr. have anything else to say regarding the diagnosis? Is there anyone you can call to come and be with you?To pray with you?
> 
> This does not have to be a death sentence just because it is malignant. Please don't let yourself dwell solely on the negative that this could meant to you. Find out everything you can about your specific diagnosis, treatment options, chemo drugs, surgical procedures used, whatever from more than once source. Please check with the known professional groups, doctors who have treated such diagnoses.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Pup lover My prayers are with you! Hoping for the right treatment at the right time! We're all with you!


sassafras123 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Pup lover my prayers are with you. It's a hard thing to hear and face. Have faith in God and never give up. I have a very dear friend that has battled colon cancer twice in the past 16 years. He is cancer free at this time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam, the spinning thing Luke has is a Lamaze spin and explore garden gym. I found some blurb on it - 

Lamaze Spin & Explore Garden Gym Toy.
Redbook's "Toy Insider" panel of
experts agree: the Lamaze Spin & Explore was selected one of the hottest toys for the 2007 holiday season. 
Lamaze puts a unique spin on tummy time play an important developmental phase for all newborns. 
Babies gently and comfortably spin round on their tummies, stretching and building upper bodies while
exploring lots of squeaky, crinkly and tactile fun. 

Remove the spinner once babies sit up (about 5 months) and the fun and learning grow on and on. 
Employing a colorful play mat with varying texture and layers, baby will be visually and physically stimulated by the fun developmental features. It's time to spin and
explore -on the Spin and Explore Garden Gym! 

Age: birth - 6 months 
Size: 28" square 5.5" high
RRP: £34.75
Our Price: £27.99


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna and Sam,
> Here in the high desert we have had about four days of hard freeze, down to 5-10 degrees at night. Thankfully no wind and gets up to high 30's- low 40's midday. Bird baths and hummingbird feeder frozen in morning. Unusual cold for us. Broke records.
> 
> Sassafras/desert joy


We were possibly going to set a record low (7F is the current record) last night but I don't think we did--it's still very cold here this morning, though.



Angora1 said:


> Can't wait to see the sweater and I love ruffles. :thumbup: How much of the ruffle did you have knit. That's a lot of stitches in a ruffle, hope you didn't have the whole thing knit.


I did have the bottom ruffle done--had to finish it and bind off so I could try it on, and I can't remember how many stitches that one had (around 300, I think). But last night I made more progress with a different one and have a few more rounds to go on that before I know how it will look.

I throw, yes--that's the way the book I learned from showed it, and I didn't realize at the time that I learned right-handed, too (I am a lefty and crochet lefty). I think it may have been easier for me to learn that way since I had always held the yarn in my right hand for crochet (and at the time, I didn't realize there was a "left-handed" way to knit).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Dear Southern Gal- my apologies for taking so long to respond. Today, I am just very tired and a bit head-achey. I was so close to tears the whole time I had to be out. But I have got most of the grocery shopping done. With it being just me and the dogs, I can survive on a lot less. I have to wait possibly 2 months for the appointment I need with the Superannuation people. Hope not. As I said before I am just so tired- Iwill be glad when it is a sensible time to go to bed. It is only 3-45pm- bit early yet!


Julie, I'm so hoping and praying that you will find ease with this new arrangement. It's so hard to let a loved one go even when you know it's best for them.
Sending you warm thoughts and energy to do what you have to do...prayers for you, too.
JuneK[/quote]

Thank you, so much, June- today is to be a day working on the house- I will have some help from some of my young friends, and I plan to do a thorough vacuum clean in Fale's room- something that was very difficult to achieve when he was here-He preferred to do his own cleaning- but man like- when you look in the corners the dust is gathering! I have hopes also of getting the sofa out- something that I find very difficult on my own, and vacuumed under.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


Dear lass, a gentle hug winging it's way towards you. You need all the support you can get to see your way through this one! God Bless.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> question - my pattern says "end with a Rside row"
> 
> does that mean that the last row will be a purl row and the rsideis up or
> 
> ...


You've probably got umpteen answers by now, Sam as I'm about 8 pages behind, but I would say you knit the Rside row and stop before the purl row.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending you big hugs....and I say take a nap whenever you feel you need to....you need the break from the heavy thinking you're needing to do these days. Hope that you get your appointment sooner than the 2 mos. mark so that you can get some things nailed down.
> 
> Dear Southern Gal- my apologies for taking so long to respond. Today, I am just very tired and a bit head-achey. I was so close to tears the whole time I had to be out. But I have got most of the grocery shopping done. With it being just me and the dogs, I can survive on a lot less. I have to wait possibly 2 months for the appointment I need with the Superannuation people. Hope not. As I said before I am just so tired- Iwill be glad when it is a sensible time to go to bed. It is only 3-45pm- bit early yet!


[/quote]

Rookie- Thank you! I am spoiling myself at the moment by being on the KTP- but soon must start being sensible and get on with the necessary houswork.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne enjoy your first outing sounds like fun.
> 
> Julie glad that your garden is doing well. Maybe you could trade the food you won't eat with someone else who would?


So far the excess has gone to people who have been helping me- I guess I have more help out there than sometimes it feels.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a thrower, although I work with the wool around my right index finger so I only have to move my finger up and down, not my whole hand....if you catch my drift?!! :lol: Until I found this site I had no idea that there was more than one way of knitting, other than by machine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> doctors office called this afternoon have appt with surgeon Thursday afternoon they are still waiting for oncologists office to call back. Sorry if I already posted this, I have talked to so many friends and family I can't remember who I've updated! Hoping I sleep better tonight. gonna go knit and watch person of interest from last week. Does anybody watch Suits? a really good show and it starts Thursday night. prayers n hugs for all


Good luck with the appointment, hope it's all good news.

edit - saw your later post and I've replied further on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your restorative spirit is so inspiring!! Glad to hear you got a good rest. We're there in spirit with you and can't wait to see your harvest!
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It makes a real difference having our KTP 'family' to talk with- phone calls are good also- just wish I could talk more freely with my daughter- but hopefully as I concentrate on the new WELL me she will realise that things have changed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Southern Gal- my apologies for taking so long to respond. Today, I am just very tired and a bit head-achey. I was so close to tears the whole time I had to be out. But I have got most of the grocery shopping done. With it being just me and the dogs, I can survive on a lot less. I have to wait possibly 2 months for the appointment I need with the Superannuation people. Hope not. As I said before I am just so tired- Iwill be glad when it is a sensible time to go to bed. It is only 3-45pm- bit early yet!


You take care of yourself, you've come through so much over these past few weeks, no wonder you're tired. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, the spinning thing Luke has is a Lamaze spin and explore garden gym. I found some blurb on it -
> 
> Lamaze Spin & Explore Garden Gym Toy.
> Redbook's "Toy Insider" panel of
> ...


Sam, here is one you can purchase on line in the US. The store Toys R US also carries them.
http://lamaze.my-babytoys.com/lamaze-spin-amp-explore-garden-gym-ladybug.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ SticksWe love beercan chicken you put the chicken on a can of beer half full balance by positioning legs on cookie sheet season with salt pepper oregano or rosemary whatever you like and plug the top of the chicken with a cut lemon or small peeled onion bake at 325 for about 45 minutes or till done[/quote said:


> Well I suppose I could spare a can for the chicken........
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Southern Gal- my apologies for taking so long to respond. Today, I am just very tired and a bit head-achey. I was so close to tears the whole time I had to be out. But I have got most of the grocery shopping done. With it being just me and the dogs, I can survive on a lot less. I have to wait possibly 2 months for the appointment I need with the Superannuation people. Hope not. As I said before I am just so tired- Iwill be glad when it is a sensible time to go to bed. It is only 3-45pm- bit early yet!
> ...


Thank you, so much, June- today is to be a day working on the house- I will have some help from some of my young friends, and I plan to do a thorough vacuum clean in Fale's room- something that was very difficult to achieve when he was here-He preferred to do his own cleaning- but man like- when you look in the corners the dust is gathering! I have hopes also of getting the sofa out- something that I find very difficult on my own, and vacuumed under.[/quote]

That is stunning the colors go very well together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Southern Gal- my apologies for taking so long to respond. Today, I am just very tired and a bit head-achey. I was so close to tears the whole time I had to be out. But I have got most of the grocery shopping done. With it being just me and the dogs, I can survive on a lot less. I have to wait possibly 2 months for the appointment I need with the Superannuation people. Hope not. As I said before I am just so tired- Iwill be glad when it is a sensible time to go to bed. It is only 3-45pm- bit early yet!
> ...


Thanks Kate- I am pleased to say the head ache seems to have gone- time for another cuppa and some breakfast! the day is dawning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


That is stunning the colors go very well together.[/quote]

I am hoping to find a grape- to a red to contrast- got to wait for that though. But the new budget looks promising- a bit more to the bills- and a reasonable amount for the Emporium, and the food cupboard!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I guess I have an odd way of knitting, being left handed, a lady commented at a doctor's office that she knits but had never seen anyone hold yarn the way I do. Of course she HAD to show me the PROPER way.. I couldn't do it comfortably.. I went back to my way.. LOL. I hold the work the same way for Continental but the thread is in my left hand along with the needle with the stitches, which I move to the right hand needle. I was told I should hold the thread in my right hand.. it was too confusing for me. My way works for me, guess that is what counts? :?


Exactly!

:thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> My girls love socks like this (I have five daughters). They call them sister socks. They are not alike but belong together.


Sister socks!! Love that. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am caught up now at last...

Pup lover, I am sorry to hear your news, but please know that I will hold you in my thoughts & prayers and of course be here for support inasmuch as I can give it--and I am sure I am in the company of all others here when I say that.

Julie, I am glad that things seem to be settling a bit, though of course I hope that other issues are resolved soon. 

Poledra, Sandi, good thoughts to you and your DHs as they work to mend, and Marianne, I'm happy to read your progress report.

I know there are others I meant to specifically note but it escapes me--please forgive me and know that ALL of you are in my thoughts every day. I feel I am among friends here and that means a great deal to me.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, you spend one day in airports and another trying to get settled, and a whole lot of life has happened while I was away.

Julie: I admire the courage it has taken for you to make this decision regarding Fale. I think it is the right one considering his diagnosis. It is better for him to adjust to another situation while he has some cognitive ability and the fact that he can rely on his own culture and language will also be helpful.You have truly shown what true love is all about--sacrificing for someone else. I hope the financial situation will be sorted out soon.

Poledra: What a trraumatic thing to have happen. It sounds as though your DH has the right attitude which will be important in his recovery. People adjust to all kinds of hardship when the attitude is positive.

Puplover:I'm sorry to hear of your diagnosis and the first reaction is to cry and that's ok. I agree with others that you need to take someone with you when you see the surgeon and oncologist. There is too much to absorb.Read everything you can about your problem, what options are available, etc.
My daughter was very unhappy with her first oncologist and change after her first series of chemo and was much happier and did much better when she made the switch.

I am joing all others in saying prayers for all of you.

WI Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. Remember that there is so much that can be done nowadays, but allow yourself to cry, it's a perfectly normal reaction...I'm joining in with you now. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am caught up now at last...
> 
> Pup lover, I am sorry to hear your news, but please know that I will hold you in my thoughts & prayers and of course be here for support inasmuch as I can give it--and I am sure I am in the company of all others here when I say that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna! Things have to start working out- the weather is going to be showery they think- the garden needs the rain!
I suspect you must be still in the cold- you don't mention weather, time to draw the curtains back.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > doctors office called this afternoon have appt with surgeon Thursday afternoon they are still waiting for oncologists office to call back. Sorry if I already posted this, I have talked to so many friends and family I can't remember who I've updated! Hoping I sleep better tonight. gonna go knit and watch person of interest from last week. Does anybody watch Suits? a really good show and it starts Thursday night. prayers n hugs for all
> ...


I too would like to add my good wishes and hope for a quicker appointment x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Wow, you spend one day in airports and another trying to get settled, and a whole lot of life has happened while I was away.
> 
> Julie: I admire the courage it has taken for you to make this decision regarding Fale. I think it is the right one considering his diagnosis. It is better for him to adjust to another situation while he has some cognitive ability and the fact that he can rely on his own culture and language will also be helpful.You have truly shown what true love is all about--sacrificing for someone else. I hope the financial situation will be sorted out soon.
> 
> ...


Joy! where would I be without my KP family?- it has made such a difference in my life- here's hoping the internet keeps going, hard to imagine a life without our global friends- but who could have thought it when we were young! When we came to New Zealand a lot of communication was still the Morse Code.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! Things have to start working out- the weather is going to be showery they think- the garden needs the rain!
> I suspect you must be still in the cold- you don't mention weather, time to draw the curtains back.


Quite cold--14F this morning and I am rather chilled in my work room (I suspect there is not much insulation between the inside and outside walls here). I was thinking of plugging in my little electric heater but have no empty plug-in under my desk! :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


Oh my, I'm so sorry about the results, but I know and pray that you will come through this just fine since it's hopefully been caught in the early stages. I don't think it would be wrong to tell her in an email, just tell her in the email that you are just too emotional right now to talk. Wrapping you in warm hugs and love and keeping you in prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne, hope you have a wonderful time with your friend, sounds like it will be a lot of fun. 
DH is right handed and it was his right hand, on the way home I said well, you learned another valuable lesson, he said yes, don't stick left hand in belt or you will be missing fingers on both hands. lol...Dear Lord, at least we can laugh a bit and take it in stride and move on. 

Agnescr, those socks are wonderful, I need to finish the ones on needles that are for DH and then get myself some made, he wants several pair of wool so that should keep me fairly busy.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


Your later posts indicate that you have contacted friends/family and have seen your doctor with an appointment for surgery. Just keep a positive attitude and it will all come alright. It was caught early and we do have excellent care these days. Everyone here is behind you and you will be okay!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, the top is coming along wonderfully, I love that blue, it's just gorgeous, reminds me of the ocean. 
Glad the budget is looking up, that is such a stressful part of daily life. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, the top is coming along wonderfully, I love that blue, it's just gorgeous, reminds me of the ocean.
> Glad the budget is looking up, that is such a stressful part of daily life. Hugs.


Thanks Kaye! I am so glad DH is managing to keep positive about the hand. I encountered someone yesterday who had lost the whole hand on the left. Makes one so glad not to be facing such one's self! I do hope all goes well with his rehabilitation. Tight budgets are a pest! but I have my coffee, plenty of flour- so can make bread and pasta, and enough cheese to see me through. And more important, enough to feed the dogs- and buy them some biscuits this week. Must not forget to get the milk powder!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The waterfall top is gorgeous....love those colors together.


Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Southern Gal- my apologies for taking so long to respond. Today, I am just very tired and a bit head-achey. I was so close to tears the whole time I had to be out. But I have got most of the grocery shopping done. With it being just me and the dogs, I can survive on a lot less. I have to wait possibly 2 months for the appointment I need with the Superannuation people. Hope not. As I said before I am just so tired- Iwill be glad when it is a sensible time to go to bed. It is only 3-45pm- bit early yet!
> ...


Thank you, so much, June- today is to be a day working on the house- I will have some help from some of my young friends, and I plan to do a thorough vacuum clean in Fale's room- something that was very difficult to achieve when he was here-He preferred to do his own cleaning- but man like- when you look in the corners the dust is gathering! I have hopes also of getting the sofa out- something that I find very difficult on my own, and vacuumed under.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeh...me too!! I have a load of laundry in the washer and one in the dryer that need to be attended to and then I have dinner to get ready for the oven. Housework can be mind-numbing and cathartic -- it's a necessary evil.



Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Sending you big hugs....and I say take a nap whenever you feel you need to....you need the break from the heavy thinking you're needing to do these days. Hope that you get your appointment sooner than the 2 mos. mark so that you can get some things nailed down.
> ...


Rookie- Thank you! I am spoiling myself at the moment by being on the KTP- but soon must start being sensible and get on with the necessary houswork.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My DH's cousin is able to do it that way and I'm trying to convert my motions to this -- or to learn to knit continental style...so far, it's been hard to unlearn the way I taught myself when I was 10!! Perserverance!!



KateB said:


> I'm a thrower, although I work with the wool around my right index finger so I only have to move my finger up and down, not my whole hand....if you catch my drift?!! :lol: Until I found this site I had no idea that there was more than one way of knitting, other than by machine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yeh...me too!! I have a load of laundry in the washer and one in the dryer that need to be attended to and then I have dinner to get ready for the oven. Housework can be mind-numbing and cathartic -- it's a necessary evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Some of the picking up sorted- the kitchen looks a lot better too. It is chill enough to have my wooly slippers on. Really need to concentrate. I think I better close the computer- when it is open, I am always tempted to see who has contributed! I don't really feel woken up though. Thanks for the compliment above- I think it is a very pretty mix of colours. Packing up DGD's parcel.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


I'm so sorry that you had to be alone just then. I just looked at the survival rates; colon cancer (caught at the right stage) is extremely survivable.

You know we will be here to cheer you on.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


I'm so sorry to hear that!! But medicine has improved so much over the years that surgery and chemo will more than likely take care of the problem. I can imagine how alone you feel and so sorry for that. I think we all are sympathizing with you about not wanting to tell your mom.
Will keep you in my prayers.
Hugs across the internet!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you, so much, June- today is to be a day working on the house- I will have some help from some of my young friends, and I plan to do a thorough vacuum clean in Fale's room- something that was very difficult to achieve when he was here-He preferred to do his own cleaning- but man like- when you look in the corners the dust is gathering! I have hopes also of getting the sofa out- something that I find very difficult on my own, and vacuumed under.[/quote]

Beautiful colors and knitting....that is going to be so lovely...is it for yourself or a gift for someone?
JuneK


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


_________________________________________
Yarn over the neck. Amazing. I have seen this on You Tube but forget what it is called. I suppose that gives it a built in tension. Is this a known way of knitting in your country?[/quote]

Well, yes, it is - I learn knitting from my mom, and she did from my Granny, and she did from my Grand-granny...

It's a common way of knitting in Eastern Europe and, I think, Peru.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning /afternoon/evening everyone from a cold frosty 0c
> Fife,but at least it is dry,hope everyone is feeling much better today.
> just finished these socks using the pattern I got from 5mmdpn I now have orders for another 4 pairs............I think that they see me as a knitting machine lol
> Before they all arrive with foot measurements I will get other bits and pieces done


If you go into my toe up socks workshop in my intro I explain how I measure socks- all you need to know is the approximate hand size compared to yours and you don't even need a tape measure. http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html Just click on the one titled toe-up socks (or similar, anyway it is clear which it is).
Yours look really good andd the blue is great. These self patterning socks look so effective. It amazing how many people will sit there watching me and then want to know how I changed colours


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That is stunning the colors go very well together.[/quote]

I am hoping to find a grape- to a red to contrast- got to wait for that though. But the new budget looks promising- a bit more to the bills- and a reasonable amount for the Emporium, and the food cupboard![/quote]

That will be a big help for you.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Hahaha, yes, they do - but people here don't really buy handmade items, they are expensive - and everyone either knits, or has some granny that does...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Recently a lady whose knitting abilities I totally respect gave me a tip in a class I was taking from her and it made a world of difference for me. I


Ther's a world of difference between a tip and trying to change something because it is 'wrong'. But sometimes what is meant as a tip comes across as trying to change something! And this is not always the person giving the tip- depending on how wea re feeling we may take it the wrong as well! Communication can be so fraught with danger sometimes as it is not just the words that communicate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne how wonderful for you to get out and about- hope you didn't overdo it though!

Julie I have some yarn like that gold one (is it from Spotlight by any chance?) and haven't know what to do with it but that type of use is a good idea


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of the picking up sorted- the kitchen looks a lot better too. It is chill enough to have my wooly slippers on. Really need to concentrate. I think I better close the computer- when it is open, I am always tempted to see who has contributed! I don't really feel woken up though. Thanks for the compliment above- I think it is a very pretty mix of colours. Packing up DGD's parcel.


An advantage of living alone- it will stay sorted unless you unsort it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, so much, June- today is to be a day working on the house- I will have some help from some of my young friends, and I plan to do a thorough vacuum clean in Fale's room- something that was very difficult to achieve when he was here-He preferred to do his own cleaning- but man like- when you look in the corners the dust is gathering! I have hopes also of getting the sofa out- something that I find very difficult on my own, and vacuumed under.


Beautiful colors and knitting....that is going to be so lovely...is it for yourself or a gift for someone?
JuneK[/quote]

Probably will keep this one for myself! I will soon be starting on a Kaffe Fassett jumper for a friend- that I expect will be quite an interesting project- his designs are quite something!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

ohhh pup lover I am so srry you are alone with this news I wish you had someone who could give you a hug and just hold you while u cry, my thoughts and prayers are with you, I hope that with the right treatment you will have positive results, I do hope you that both you and your mum will have someone with you when you tell her. ((((((((hugs)))))))) lyn x


Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is stunning the colors go very well together.


I am hoping to find a grape- to a red to contrast- got to wait for that though. But the new budget looks promising- a bit more to the bills- and a reasonable amount for the Emporium, and the food cupboard![/quote]

That will be a big help for you.[/quote]

Just a matter of not going wild- I notice I am very hungry. Freud would have a word or two to say on that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Puplover so sorry about the diagnosis . Once you have seen the oncologist and surgeon you will have much more idea of what is going on. Trying to get someone else to gowith you is a good idea- someone who will ask questions that yu may not. Writing down questions before you go in is always helpful too as you often forget what you want to ask once you are in there.
Is there someone else who could go and tell your Mum? Becuase it's clearly too much for you right now, but she could well need to talk to someone. And she is going to be full of questions which you don't the answers too yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Probably will keep this one for myself! I will soon be starting on a Kaffe Fassett jumper for a friend- that I expect will be quite an interesting project- his designs are quite something!


But just maybe wait until you are concentrating better? Or I would think you would put youself off his patterns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Marianne how wonderful for you to get out and about- hope you didn't overdo it though!
> 
> Julie I have some yarn like that gold one (is it from Spotlight by any chance?) and haven't know what to do with it but that type of use is a good idea


Yes -Moda Vera Romantic. I have found it has a habit of unraveling I ended up knotting the end to put a stop to that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes -Moda Vera Romantic. I have found it has a habit of unraveling I ended up knotting the end to put a stop to that.


It's the type that would be better in small amounts like you have done. Well now I have idea what to do with it but have too manyother things at the moment. But at least its incmy head. 
One priority fo rme next week must be clening up this room. I've got stuff everwhere. No knowing what I might find under the piles on my desk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the picking up sorted- the kitchen looks a lot better too. It is chill enough to have my wooly slippers on. Really need to concentrate. I think I better close the computer- when it is open, I am always tempted to see who has contributed! I don't really feel woken up though. Thanks for the compliment above- I think it is a very pretty mix of colours. Packing up DGD's parcel.
> ...


The only contributor to 'unsort' is the big dog- whose tail sweeps off everything at a particular height- just right for the side tables. I am feeling rather more resigned to the situation today, it is not as if I have not known I might have to come to this decision- and far better this than a resthome IMHO.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


Dear Friend, we are here for you. When you can't talk through the tears you can write and I am so thankful you reached out to us. Friends are here for the good and for the not so good and for the life changing events. We are your friends and will support you in prayer, healing wishes, and love. Of course we will throw in a bushel of HUGS.

I love what it says under your posts:
"The last, if not the greatest, of the human freedoms: to choose their own attitude in any given circumstance."

- Bruno Bettelheim

Once you have shed those needed tears you will be able to read your saying you quoted, but take the time you need as tears are healthy for you at this point. Please don't feel alone though. Even though we aren't right there with you, we are in essence right there with you giving you hugs and words of encouragement and understanding. My heart is breaking for you right now. Know you are loved and cared about and you have my support any time of the day or night.
Thank you so much for reaching out to us so that we can let you know we are here for you. It is good that you have your dogs. They will be there for you to hug when you need them and their understanding will not need words. I know you have a special bond with them with your avatar name.

Hugs, Hugs, Hugs, love and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably will keep this one for myself! I will soon be starting on a Kaffe Fassett jumper for a friend- that I expect will be quite an interesting project- his designs are quite something!
> ...


The friend I will be making it for is very busy- still working fulltime- so it won't be all that soon- and hopefully my brain will be more back to normal- I do feel better for having slept last night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm very late to the ktp today - but i was so impressed with your husband's outcome - is he on immune supressers at all. if i could plan on having the outcome he did i would do it in a minute. sending him ton of continuing healing energy.

sam



gingerwitch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you have a neighbour you could have call to tell her , or does she have neighbor who could tell her and be there for her?

Pup lover - cry your tears - they are a normal reaction, and much needed - I have tears here too.I am soo
sorry. You, as you know are now the recipient of all our prayers and good thoughts - We are with you all the way and know that if you want to 'talk' there is always someone here to listen. I don't think anything you do is bad - If the only way is an email, so be it. Just know we are all here for you any time day or night. We have seen some wonderful things happen on this Site and we will work with you in every way we can to help you fight the cancer, and help you with our prayers. Designer



melyn said:


> ohhh pup lover I am so srry you are alone with this news I wish you had someone who could give you a hug and just hold you while u cry, my thoughts and prayers are with you, I hope that with the right treatment you will have positive results, I do hope you that both you and your mum will have someone with you when you tell her. ((((((((hugs)))))))) lyn x
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Recently a lady whose knitting abilities I totally respect gave me a tip in a class I was taking from her and it made a world of difference for me. I
> ...


Yes, a world of difference. Sometimes we are comfortable doing what we are doing and don't need help.
I'm just learning so much and need the tips so my situation was total opposite of Marianne's. She also didn't stand there and make me do it, she just told me what would help give me more control and then left it to me to work it out if I wanted to or not. Darowil, you know that I need tips. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: Getting them from your workshop. Truly made a difference for me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mawmaw - good to see you at the knitting tea party - we have several knitters from virginia. hope to see more of you - we love having you and as many more as we can get in the conversation so do stop by as often as you can. always fresh tea and and empty chair at the table with your name on it.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> I can knit both ways but prefer continental. Boy we have been having some weird weather in Virginia. Saturday and Sunday we were in the 70's, Monday, Tuesday and today rain. Tomorrow we are supposed to get 4-6 inches of snow. Can't say it is boring, that's for sure.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning /afternoon/evening everyone from a cold frosty 0c
> ...


darowil you gave me laugh with people wanting to know how you changed colors! I have one aunt who knits another does not, the one who does not asked me the other day do you use that same squiggly yarn that Judy uses for her socks? I just said no and didn't mention that there as many diff types of yarn as there are cookies and candies in the world. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marianne, hope you have a wonderful time with your friend, sounds like it will be a lot of fun.
> DH is right handed and it was his right hand, on the way home I said well, you learned another valuable lesson, he said yes, don't stick left hand in belt or you will be missing fingers on both hands. lol...Dear Lord, at least we can laugh a bit and take it in stride and move on.
> 
> Agnescr, those socks are wonderful, I need to finish the ones on needles that are for DH and then get myself some made, he wants several pair of wool so that should keep me fairly busy.


The two of you are amazing. Your attitude is the attitude that gets so many of us through the worst situations. I have the feeling you both make each other better people just being together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a wonderful breakfast marianne - do enjoy yourself - just don't do too much.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I didn't sleep well not sure if it was the rain or the dogs were restless or what, but I kept waking about every hour. I have a friend that is going to come and pick me up and we are going out for breakfast then to her home and craft for a bit. She is starting to make miniature furniture 1/6 scale and she has never used stains before, always just paint. This is going to be a fun day for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Julie, I hope today was a bit of a better day for you. Have been keeping my arms around you for support.
> Polndra, hope that your DH's fingers heal quickly and that he adapts well to the new him, was it his left or right hand? And is he left or right-handed??
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful socks agnes - love the stripes.

sam



agnescr said:


> Good morning /afternoon/evening everyone from a cold frosty 0c
> Fife,but at least it is dry,hope everyone is feeling much better today.
> just finished these socks using the pattern I got from 5mmdpn I now have orders for another 4 pairs............I think that they see me as a knitting machine lol
> Before they all arrive with foot measurements I will get other bits and pieces done


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> the high temps of summer could arrive and i would be outside dancing in jubilation - i was going to say dancing in the nude but that was a picture i didn't even want to condimplate. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Well Sam, I'm sure we could all contemplate it!! Remember. we're mostly married to "old boys" now, & our memories aren't too great.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you marilyn - one can be overwhelmed sometimes by people asking for knitted items and they have no idea the time involved or that you might want to knit something for yourself.

sam



marilyn skinner said:


> nice job Agnes I love doing socks and get orders from family over there.And they know how to knit.Next pairs for me.(thats what I always say)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?
> ...


This is just for me personally. I wouldn't tell her in an email, but you don't have to answer the phone either. Is there anyone else you could tell in an email since you can't talk at the moment and they would be with your mom, a sister, close friend. You have to decide what is right for you though. Just answering since you asked. Hugs dear friend. Hope there is someone who can help you out with this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


Well, yes, it is - I learn knitting from my mom, and she did from my Granny, and she did from my Grand-granny...

It's a common way of knitting in Eastern Europe and, I think, Peru.[/quote]

I love that we can share the different ways we knit. How fabulous that your learned from you mom and it was passed down through the generations.

Hope you can have someone take a photo of you knitting with the yarn over your neck for us.  Thanks so much for sharing that. No wonder you are such a great knitter with generations of knowledge passed down to you. Of course it is your own creativity that takes it to a new and wonderful level.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will be looking for you nittergma - we will have a fresh cuppa and an empty chair with your name on it waiting.

sam



nittergma said:


> I just wanted you to know I'm reading posts when I can and I see there's quite a lot happening!! I'm praying for all of you!! You're just like family!! Hopefully my computer will be fixed today (or a new one!!) I'll be on later this week


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now is the time to do good things for yourself - don't do anything until you are comfortable with doing it. prayers and positive healing energy flying your way.

sam



Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a very meaningful time with my KP knitting partner today at a Cafe down by the canal. How lucky I am to have met her through KP. She is indeed a special person and lover her ideas for knitting. How I look forward to our times talking about life and knitting. The good times and the bad. A special person indeed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hope you can have someone take a photo of you knitting with the yarn over your neck for us.  Thanks so much for sharing that. No wonder you are such a great knitter with generations of knowledge passed down to you. Of course it is your own creativity that takes it to a new and wonderful level.


I use this method sometimes--usually when I am purling back over a lot of stitches on a shawl. Otherwise, I get a cramp in my "throwing finger." LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate - have it booked marked to buy next month - will send it to the baby just for fun. heidi has an appoitment the 30th of this month - we should know what we are having then. exciting times.

does luke enjoy his spin and explore?

sam



KateB said:


> Sam, the spinning thing Luke has is a Lamaze spin and explore garden gym. I found some blurb on it -
> 
> Lamaze Spin & Explore Garden Gym Toy.
> Redbook's "Toy Insider" panel of
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely myfanwy - love the colors - that yarn looks to be a really fine guage.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Southern Gal- my apologies for taking so long to respond. Today, I am just very tired and a bit head-achey. I was so close to tears the whole time I had to be out. But I have got most of the grocery shopping done. With it being just me and the dogs, I can survive on a lot less. I have to wait possibly 2 months for the appointment I need with the Superannuation people. Hope not. As I said before I am just so tired- Iwill be glad when it is a sensible time to go to bed. It is only 3-45pm- bit early yet!
> ...


Thank you, so much, June- today is to be a day working on the house- I will have some help from some of my young friends, and I plan to do a thorough vacuum clean in Fale's room- something that was very difficult to achieve when he was here-He preferred to do his own cleaning- but man like- when you look in the corners the dust is gathering! I have hopes also of getting the sofa out- something that I find very difficult on my own, and vacuumed under.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks five - have it bookmarked. it is a definite buy.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, the spinning thing Luke has is a Lamaze spin and explore garden gym. I found some blurb on it -
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna and Sam,
> ...


I guess knitting right handed to throw when you are left handed would be similar to me learning continental with the left hand. Well, not quite, but it is more left handed and I am definitely a Right-handed person.

Hope you like the new ruffle. You must be quite a quick thrower. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely myfanwy - love the colors - that yarn looks to be a really fine guage.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

It is what we call 4ply- I think that is equivalent to your sock weight yarn- happy to be corrected!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PupLover, I see on here where other's emphasized that there is much hope. Remember when Gingerwitch said she and her husband are living in Hope. One mentioned a friend who is now cancer free from battling this. Others mentioned taking someone with you for all your appointments. Such good advice from our KTP friends, as always. Remember there is Hope and so many survivors out there to encourage you. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all so very much for your support, care, concern, advice and prayers all are greatly appreciated. my mom was with me at the colonoscopy and tells me after we talked today after she read the email that she figured from the pictures he gave us and his report that it was cancer, so she was better prepared than I thought. 

they are trying to get me in with the oncologist Friday or first of next week, not exactly the one I wanted to see.but New to his office and they do consult each other and I can switch if I want after.initial appt. I said that was fine as I want to get this moving as fast as possible. 

DH was at school when Dr called this morning once he was.home and we talked and I was hugged felt much better. I have a.folder started with all of the Dr reports so far, each Dr has given me copy of each test result, pictures etc for me to have and I hAve a notebook with all drs. names and numbers etc in it so all info is in one place for anyone to see. also have a small tape recorder mom gave.me for taping drs when DH can't be with us.

My dad and stepmom are doing their first year as snowbirds and are in Florida they.left Christmas morning and are now on their way home. They were having such a good time I feel bad but she says dad is not happy being so far away with all of this going on and he wants to be here. His third wife died of cancer (not colon) and then his mom died of liver cancer a year and a half ago at age 89.

Thank you all so much for being there for me, you all were my first to turn to this morning when I got off the phone and I'm very grateful you are there. I will get throughout this with flying colors and be cancer free in no time! Oh guess what? I have always kind of secretly wanted a tattoo but didnt want something that everyone could see,the gastroenterologist gave me ink on my colon so I now have a tat that no one can see unless I show the picture!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Julie love the new top you are working on! How nice to have friends coming to help you clean I always feel better knowing thAt all the corners and under the furniture has been tended to. mind you doesn't happen often but I remember the feeling! lol 
GD is turning 10 or 11? Hoping she enjoys her special day.

Dreamweaver has been quiet for week or two now has anyone heard from her? Hoping she is just busy with everyday life and nothing emergency and not sick!

Prayers and hugs to all, you all make a big difference in my life


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

old age is a killer - i am not aging gracefully.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kate - have it booked marked to buy next month - will send it to the baby just for fun. heidi has an appoitment the 30th of this month - we should know what we are having then. exciting times.
> 
> does luke enjoy his spin and explore?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie love the new top you are working on! How nice to have friends coming to help you clean I always feel better knowing thAt all the corners and under the furniture has been tended to. mind you doesn't happen often but I remember the feeling! lol
> GD is turning 10 or 11? Hoping she enjoys her special day.
> 
> Dreamweaver has been quiet for week or two now has anyone heard from her? Hoping she is just busy with everyday life and nothing emergency and not sick!
> ...


Dreamweaver last posted on another thread on the 15th. 
the DGD is turning 10 years amazing how quickly they reach double digits- nearly a pre-teen! Has requested puppies on her cake so Bronwen will be making them out of fondant.
You are being very brave!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I guess knitting right handed to throw when you are left handed would be similar to me learning continental with the left hand. Well, not quite, but it is more left handed and I am definitely a Right-handed person.
> 
> Hope you like the new ruffle. You must be quite a quick thrower. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I wouldn't say I'm terribly fast...just tenacious. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

isn't it funny how we all survived no seat belts no hats to ride bikes drank from hoses and half the time gone all day with parents not knowing where we were or being able to call us! it boggles the mind to think how things will be when our grandkids will be having their own kids.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all so very much for your support, care, concern, advice and prayers all are greatly appreciated. my mom was with me at the colonoscopy and tells me after we talked today after she read the email that she figured from the pictures he gave us and his report that it was cancer, so she was better prepared than I thought.
> 
> they are trying to get me in with the oncologist Friday or first of next week, not exactly the one I wanted to see.but New to his office and they do consult each other and I can switch if I want after.initial appt. I said that was fine as I want to get this moving as fast as possible.
> 
> ...


Glad you're feeling a bit calmer now, and you hang onto that sense of humour gf it'll get you through a lot!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> old age is a killer - i am not aging gracefully.
> 
> sam
> 
> No Sam, you're quite right - we all want to age DISgracefully! :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Julie, keeping a positive attitude. As so many have reminded me cancer especially colon is not a death sentence anymore. the gastro Dr actually stopped on his way out of the building the other day I was waiting with the nurse for mom to drive up and he said that he had just been talking with someone about courage in the world and then he looked me and said had just seen an excellent example. Believe me I have my moments but I am convinced between God and all my friends and family's prayers and wonderful drs I will be well in no time. 
You have much courage and bravery yourself along with selflessness. I am not sure that is a real word or the right one I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am caught up finally - i've been sleeping my life away the last couple of days - not sure what that is all about. no gumption - no energy - feels like i am in limbo. will call a friend and see if he wants to meet in napoleon for coffee, biscuits and gravy in the morning. need to work out of this funk.

sam

we had beautiful blue skies and bright sunshine today - the temp in below freezing and is to be that way for the rest of the week. the cats were out for a while sunning themselves on the porch.

was unhappy with my green scarf so have it frogged and rolled into a ball. will let it rest for a while - maybe something will come to me. the yarn is debbie bliss - como - color# 19026 - 90% merino wool - 10% cashmere - their guage was done on #15's - i was using size 17's. i love the yarn - beautiful green - ideas anyone. this is the pattern i was using except i was doing it widthwise and not lengthwise.

http://deliciousstitches.blogspot.com.au/2010/02/jawbreaker-scarf.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Julie, keeping a positive attitude. As so many have reminded me cancer especially colon is not a death sentence anymore. the gastro Dr actually stopped on his way out of the building the other day I was waiting with the nurse for mom to drive up and he said that he had just been talking with someone about courage in the world and then he looked me and said had just seen an excellent example. Believe me I have my moments but I am convinced between God and all my friends and family's prayers and wonderful drs I will be well in no time.
> You have much courage and bravery yourself along with selflessness. I am not sure that is a real word or the right one I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.


None the less it is a shock when you first hear the diagnosis. It is good that everything is happening quickly, for you.
BTW I have an appointment 20K to the south, in Papakura, for Tuesday of next week- pity I will have no spare cash for the LYS, I don't often go that far to the south- it is a 4 bus trip [there and back- 2 buses each way] But it will be good to sort things out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> was unhappy with my green scarf so have it frogged and rolled into a ball. will let it rest for a while - maybe something will come to me. the yarn is debbie bliss - como - color# 19026 - 90% merino wool - 10% cashmere - their guage was done on #15's - i was using size 17's. i love the yarn - beautiful green - ideas anyone. this is the pattern i was using except i was doing it widthwise and not lengthwise.
> 
> http://deliciousstitches.blogspot.com.au/2010/02/jawbreaker-scarf.html


I looked up the yarn and it looks delicious, Sam, though I am not sure what I'd make out of it--I like that scarf pattern but I can see why it might not work with that yarn.

This year--or at least for now--I am working on suiting patterns to yarn, too, rather than the other way around. The yarn diet goes on, so I sympathize with you, Julie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlenna - something will turn up - i just packed it away for awhile. have other things i can work on. i'm working on the fronts of my hooded cardigan - it has been a fun knit so far. hope to have it ready for the spring baseball the little boys will be it.

i bought four patterns from brooklyntweeds the other day - three sweathers and a scarf pattern. anxious to try one of the sweaters - it is a henley. check them out - lovely patterns and yarns.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > was unhappy with my green scarf so have it frogged and rolled into a ball. will let it rest for a while - maybe something will come to me. the yarn is debbie bliss - como - color# 19026 - 90% merino wool - 10% cashmere - their guage was done on #15's - i was using size 17's. i love the yarn - beautiful green - ideas anyone. this is the pattern i was using except i was doing it widthwise and not lengthwise.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> 
> It is what we call 4ply- I think that is equivalent to your sock weight yarn- happy to be corrected!


4 ply/sock=weight and fingering all seem to be the same. But important ot check with sock weight if is sock yarn or sock weight. Not all sock yarns are sock weight which can confuse things. 
Sock yarn simply means it is yarn designed for socks- normally with some polymide or similar added for durability and elasticity. And the self-patterning ones are also designed for the smaller diameters and working in the round. Becuase they are designed for small numbers of stitches they also work well for baby and toddler items , scarves, mittens etc.
Sock weight means it is finer and most suitable for socks being worn in shoes in most climates.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Oh guess what? I have always kind of secretly wanted a tattoo but didnt want something that everyone could see,the gastroenterologist gave me ink on my colon so I now have a tat that no one can see unless I show the picture!


Always look on the bright side of life as Monty Python remind us!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I went off for a wlak before the temperature got up and in that time you managed to add about 3 pages- and i thought I was caught up. What will you do while I am away? Start a new one for a start.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks sorlenna - something will turn up - i just packed it away for awhile. have other things i can work on. i'm working on the fronts of my hooded cardigan - it has been a fun knit so far. hope to have it ready for the spring baseball the little boys will be it.
> 
> i bought four patterns from brooklyntweeds the other day - three sweathers and a scarf pattern. anxious to try one of the sweaters - it is a henley. check them out - lovely patterns and yarns.
> 
> ...


Awesome sunsets, haven't seen many like that in a very long time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had never heard of 'tummy time' but seemingly it's a very important to this developmental stage........wonder how mine ever survived!


Mine had tummy time- by being put on the floor on their tummy! Maryanne spent most of her early months on her tummy- we weren't allowed to leave her on her back in case it casued her to stop breathing. She had a condition in which her tongue was too big for her mouth so it would fall cback and block of her breathing. Wonder what they tell parents of kids with it now that kids aren't meant to be on their tummies to sleep? Must ask my other daughter- see if she has found out in her various bits of paediatrics. She starts her paediatrics training on Monday- 3 years of largely self-directed learning before she can sit the exams, then the clinical exams and another 3 years full time equivalent before she becomes a paediatrician. And this is assuming that she passess all the exams first time- which it seems only about half do. She is planning on making me a grandma after the exams are out the way


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What wonderful colours Sam- where did you get them from- you don't normally do photos!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So beautifully said Angora. I concur.


Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lexi came over and took them off my back porch.

sam



darowil said:


> What wonderful colours Sam- where did you get them from- you don't normally do photos!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> lexi came over and took them off my back porch.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That explains it- thank her from us. Does she think your mad getting her to take photos for us?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - she has done it other times. i need to get a camera for myself one of these days. i just thought this sunset was too glorious not to share.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > lexi came over and took them off my back porch.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You go girl with your colon tat! Much love, hugs and prayers winging their way to YOU!



Pup lover said:


> Thank you all so very much for your support, care, concern, advice and prayers all are greatly appreciated. my mom was with me at the colonoscopy and tells me after we talked today after she read the email that she figured from the pictures he gave us and his report that it was cancer, so she was better prepared than I thought.
> 
> they are trying to get me in with the oncologist Friday or first of next week, not exactly the one I wanted to see.but New to his office and they do consult each other and I can switch if I want after.initial appt. I said that was fine as I want to get this moving as fast as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - she has done it other times. i need to get a camera for myself one of these days. i just thought this sunset was too glorious not to share.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I totally agree Sam, it was an absolutely glorious sunset- this evening? Was wondering because they came through with no description!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - she has done it other times. i need to get a camera for myself one of these days. i just thought this sunset was too glorious not to share.
> 
> sam
> 
> ]


especially with the baby coming- and once you know how to do it it isn't hard- a very useful skill for your workshop actually. I often found myslef taking a photo just so I could post it in response to a question. A picture paints a 1000 words. So there- I have provided you with two excuses to go and buy one. And if you are not doing much with it I don't think you need to spend much on one. I'm sure though there are others here who know much better than me on this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures Sam!



thewren said:


> thanks sorlenna - something will turn up - i just packed it away for awhile. have other things i can work on. i'm working on the fronts of my hooded cardigan - it has been a fun knit so far. hope to have it ready for the spring baseball the little boys will be it.
> 
> i bought four patterns from brooklyntweeds the other day - three sweathers and a scarf pattern. anxious to try one of the sweaters - it is a henley. check them out - lovely patterns and yarns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > no - she has done it other times. i need to get a camera for myself one of these days. i just thought this sunset was too glorious not to share.
> ...


i thought I would just mention that my camera is 8.3 mega-pixels- cost just on $100 but was a New Year special about 4 years ago, has most of the bells and whistles one would want- although I would quite like a more powerful zoom at some point- mine is 3x.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful sunset Sam I was trying to decider if they were yours or not when I saw they were. it turned dark and cloudy here late afternoon so no sunset today. no rain either, I was hoping


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks sorlenna - something will turn up - i just packed it away for awhile. have .........anxious to try one of the sweaters - it is a henley. check them out - lovely patterns and yarns.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Wow what beautiful sunset photos Sam--did you take these and download them yourself??


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree - we have to be twice as careful on line as we can't hear a voice or see an expression. I think it depends on how the 'tip'
is written -- in an overbearing way - or in a gentle kind way. I think it is very hard to fool a person when there have been a lot of conversations with another person on line. I have met some that are quick to jump and react quickly -- others stay rather 'soft' and are easier to deal with. It is very interesting to me. I like learning about people. That is one of the most important things about teaching - you have to really listen, and you have to be patient - at the same time you have to stand up for yourself if needed. It is challenging but so worthwhile.

Darowil is doing an excellent job on her class, by the way.



Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am not either Sam and I have more years than you. I don't lose sleep over it but I sure don't care for it. however, as Pat says, look at the alternative!



thewren said:


> old age is a killer - i am not aging gracefully.
> 
> sam


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


All the bells and whistles no longer interest me. I just want something I can actually figure out and that takes reasonably clear pictures. I have a little Nikon that I inherited from my brother, is small, easy to figure out and I can download to my computer no problem! Plus the battery is rechargeable and holds it's charge for many months. Technology is so advanced I don't think cheaper cameras take any less quality pictures than the most expensive. Higher pixels just means you can enlarge a picture more without blurring--1.5 pixels is just fine for 4x6 photos and advanced features is just the control over how you take the picture and a whole bunch of other stuff that is designed to entertain younger minds--you know, if their cell phone batteries die, they can always play with their camera.

FYI I used a cheaper Olympus 1.3 pixel really basic camera for selling on the internet, ebay, and my pictures were excellent. To get a closeup of a pottery mark sometimes I had to put a magnifying glass over the camera lens--it worked, nice clean picture. For several years a major part of my income came from selling on ebay to customers all over the world. Finding the right stuff and knowing what people buy was my edge--the economy has, of course, changed all that plus shipping has gone through the roof.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You stated that so well Designer. I worry that sometimes what I type will not come across as intended. I too need so many helpful suggestions/tips and am trying to learn so much from those here that obviously know so much more than I. 
Speaking of learning, Designer your workshop is/has been very encouraging also. I started over as you know and have made a change in the stripes I was adding; added more texture which I think has made my color choices more tied in together. I'm still plugging along and will try to post a pic in the next few days. I've had to slow down a bit. The skin under my cast has become quite sensitive so that the knitting tends to iritate it with the small movement that does occur. I haven't given up though.

quote=Designer1234]I agree - we have to be twice as careful on line as we can't hear a voice or see an expression. I think it depends on how the 'tip'
is written -- in an overbearing way - or in a gentle kind way. I think it is very hard to fool a person when there have been a lot of conversations with another person on line. I have met some that are quick to jump and react quickly -- others stay rather 'soft' and are easier to deal with. It is very interesting to me. I like learning about people. That is one of the most important things about teaching - you have to really listen, and you have to be patient - at the same time you have to stand up for yourself if needed. It is challenging but so worthwhile.

Darowil is doing an excellent job on her class, by the way.



Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree - we have to be twice as careful on line as we can't hear a voice or see an expression. *I think it depends on how the 'tip'
> is written *-- in an overbearing way - or in a gentle kind way. I think it is very hard to fool a person when there have been a lot of conversations with another person on line. I have met some that are quick to jump and react quickly -- others stay rather 'soft' and are easier to deal with. It is very interesting to me. I like learning about people. That is one of the most important things about teaching - you have to really listen, and you have to be patient - at the same time you have to stand up for yourself if needed. It is challenging but so worthwhile.
> 
> Darowil is doing an excellent job on her class, by the way.
> ...


This conversation has been bumping along for a while, but I agree with you designer. When presenting an idea it is best stating it carefully like "this is how I learned to do it" "or "if you don't mind my suggesting....". Because we don't face each other, words can sometimes be taken offensively when we don't mean it to.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> old age is a killer - i am not aging gracefully.
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

There are a couple of people on line here - no one in the TP -who I have gotten to know quite well, and are very nice people -- however, sometimes I 'cringe' at how they take on people they disagree with. They sound so sarcastic, and I really don't think they realize it. The come across as 'know it alls' and I doubt that they realize it. One emailed me and said she didn't understand why people got insulted or hurt by her posts. I suggested that she might see things differently if she read the whole thread including her posts, as if she hadn't written them. She emailed me back and said she didn't realize how she 'sounded' . 

That is what I like so much about TKTP - and Sam is so polite and takes care to acknowledge everyone - there is so much kindness here. I have been coming here just over a month and it is so nice to come to a 'safe, caring place' with very little drama. I can't stay away, even though I am busy.

We are very lucky -


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all so very much for your support, care, concern, advice and prayers all are greatly appreciated. my mom was with me at the colonoscopy and tells me after we talked today after she read the email that she figured from the pictures he gave us and his report that it was cancer, so she was better prepared than I thought.
> 
> they are trying to get me in with the oncologist Friday or first of next week, not exactly the one I wanted to see.but New to his office and they do consult each other and I can switch if I want after.initial appt. I said that was fine as I want to get this moving as fast as possible.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a support system and that is so wonderful to have. Your mother is totally amazing having a tape recorder to take when DH isn't there and she will be going with you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You dad on his way back. That is nice to know you mean so much to him. It sounds like you are getting in quite fast to see the doctors and make plans. I'm looking forward to the day you tell us you are cancer free and praying for that day. I'm so sad you are having to go through this but so glad you have people there with you that are supportive and helpful.
Hugs, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> old age is a killer - i am not aging gracefully.
> 
> sam
> 
> There is a good reason our eyesight gets bad. It's smoothes out all the flaws and softens the view....THank Goodness!!!! :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous sunsets Sam, thank Lexie for sharing for us. 


The perfect project will show up for that yarn at some point.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Lurker, mine is a Nikon and about the same as yours. Check when you do the zoom and see if there is a symbol that comes up and shows you how much you have zoomed. If there is any space to the right then do the zoom again and you will have more zoom than you thought. Got mine about the same time as you too, also on special. So many models, but I hope you have the extra zoom. I just discovered that about 6 months ago or less. It stops zooming and I thought that was it, but saw the space and zoomed again and it went beyond, way beyond.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Julie, keeping a positive attitude. As so many have reminded me cancer especially colon is not a death sentence anymore. the gastro Dr actually stopped on his way out of the building the other day I was waiting with the nurse for mom to drive up and he said that he had just been talking with someone about courage in the world and then he looked me and said had just seen an excellent example. Believe me I have my moments but I am convinced between God and all my friends and family's prayers and wonderful drs I will be well in no time.
> ...


Is that the appointment for dealing with financial support for Fale transferring to Australia???


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > old age is a killer - i am not aging gracefully.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice Ohio sunset Sam. Can get some really beautiful ones for sure and the colors are wonderful.

Sam you mentioned no get up and go. Is it possible you suffer from lack of sunlight, SAD. If not I would get a good check-up with the doctor and tell him/her what is going on. Hope you soon feel better.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > kate - could you find out what it is called and maybe where it was bought or the manufacturer - i would buy one for the new baby we are having in june
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> lexi came over and took them off my back porch.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


They are beautiful, Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure, I do as I was taught at 6, probably what you call the English Throw.


Knitting since you were 6. Yes, you are indeed the experienced knitter I thought you were. Oh my goodness, I was in my 30's when I learned, only knit a short time and then had to go back to work and had no energy left for anything. How fortunate I am indeed to have an experienced knitter for a friend and others on here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> ...


Great to be able to do both. A different color in each hand and away you go. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering how most of you knit? I learned by throwing but just taught myself Continental and love it. Finally can purl continental but can't make the M1 that way yet so do the M1 rows throwing and rest of them the Continental way.
> ...


Pup Lover, here is your motivation. Getting well to teach your mother how to knit continental. Hope you are able to get some sleep tonight. Hugs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Kate I would like to find out about it also.
> 
> .................................................................................
> 
> Sandy, if you go back to page 66 I put a description on there, and 5mmdpns put a link for it on page 67.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Angora, thank you again! The puppy is at my feet- he knows something is upsetting me- and I was explaining to him about Fale- we went into his room and the puppy was very subdued- Fale loves animals so much- he particularly enjoyed having the responsibility for the cattle on his Uncle's farm- the one whose imminent death has precipitated this situation. I have not mentioned before but Fale is a bit of a folk hero because at the age of 36 he came right through the very treacherous whirlpool that sometimes forms at Solosolo beach, Solosolo is Fale's home village, his Nu'u. and usually people drown in the whirlpool- but Fale knew his reef so well- [he was one trusted to spear the best octopus for feasting, and when he was out in the ocean fishing in the canoes his friend Leafa specialised in building, he used to swim with the fish until he had the catch he needed. I asked him once if he had ever got caught out by the weather, but he said no- he knew how to read the signs and it had never caught him unprepared.] It must have stretched his knowledge though and his ability to hang onto his breath when necessary when he got caught in the whirlpool...


Missed this post and just saw it. That sounds like an amazing thing to survive the whirlpool. Imagine swimming with the fish and catching what you need. A lot different from most fishing. He had to be an incredibly strong swimmer with great breath control. Yes a hero to his people. It must be such an adjustment living in another country. Possibly some advantages and hopefully others who know how great he was. These are the great memories you can hold onto and know you were a wonderful part of your life and you of his. I am picturing this all in my mind with him swimming with the fish, knowing the signs of the weather. Reminds me of Whale Rider in some ways, that he was the chosen one.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Having a 'can't sleep' night again and it's 2.12am here. Moved through to the spare room so that I could read and come on here without disturbing DH. I hate this insomnia, but at least I can sleep on later in the morning without having to worry about getting up for work. This is how I'll look tomorrow..... :shock: !!! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> just found this gem on my facebook page


Oh how I love this. Too cute. (Pg. 27) The way we need to live. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Great hats, Angora! :thumbup:


Thank you Kate. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


That is very interesting Angora- I have just discovered a macro feature I did not know I had- will have to experiment with that- could be very useful for my workshop!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very interesting Angora- I have just discovered a macro feature I did not know I had- will have to experiment with that- could be very useful for my workshop!


Oh yes, that would be great for close up of stitches.

I am looking for where you showed the gold yarn. Went all the way back to pg. 27 and couldn't find it. Did you post a photo of the gold yarn? At least that is how I found that fascinating post you gave about Fale and his being the hero of his people. I know in addition to being the best swimmer and fisherman, he had an incredible memory at one time to.

Ok, now for the secret, where is the gold yarn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Basically I need to know what we can and can't do. There is a so-called 'living alone allowance' that I will be entitled to- I really need to know what my budget is going to be as well. Lupe is going to start sorting things out at the Australian end tomorrow- she works long hours, but 4 days a week which can be very handy. There is a possibility he will have to come home- sort out the visa, and re-enter Australia- but I am sure their Immigration people will have the answers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure, I do as I was taught at 6, probably what you call the English Throw.
> ...


there is one NZ'er on KP who was taught at 2 by her mother- she has sight challenges- and largely knits by feel- but quite remarkable none-the-less!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > That is very interesting Angora- I have just discovered a macro feature I did not know I had- will have to experiment with that- could be very useful for my workshop!
> ...


Here it is

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137444-66.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I love my macro lens it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Angora, thank you again! The puppy is at my feet- he knows something is upsetting me- and I was explaining to him about Fale- we went into his room and the puppy was very subdued- Fale loves animals so much- he particularly enjoyed having the responsibility for the cattle on his Uncle's farm- the one whose imminent death has precipitated this situation. I have not mentioned before but Fale is a bit of a folk hero because at the age of 36 he came right through the very treacherous whirlpool that sometimes forms at Solosolo beach, Solosolo is Fale's home village, his Nu'u. and usually people drown in the whirlpool- but Fale knew his reef so well- [he was one trusted to spear the best octopus for feasting, and when he was out in the ocean fishing in the canoes his friend Leafa specialised in building, he used to swim with the fish until he had the catch he needed. I asked him once if he had ever got caught out by the weather, but he said no- he knew how to read the signs and it had never caught him unprepared.] It must have stretched his knowledge though and his ability to hang onto his breath when necessary when he got caught in the whirlpool...
> ...


There has just been a whale die on one of our beaches- and the 'tangata whenua' [people of the land] local Iwi [so called] are very excited because this will give them the jaw bone to carve after the correct prayers 'karakia' have been said. Whale bone is much prized- I missed a lot of the news item but they are probably from one of the East Coast tribes- as is Wihi Ihimaera who wrote the Whale Rider- and many other stories well worth seeking out- He has recently published a new collection- but I am not sure of the title.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


That is one of the nicest thing of having 'met' you Caren- the love we both have for photography- to be honest I was a bit hurt by what ask4j said- but I guess each to their own.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thanks for posting that Caren I would have really had to hunt- although I guess I would have found it under my postings, had I thought about it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I do love photography, I grew up with it. My Mum would take photos of everything and then develop them as well. She would let me help her sometimes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear your news, Pup lover. I know it is hard to grasp everything. I do think a positive attitude will help. It certainly puts my yucky day in perspective. I still have red spots and itching. It is really irritating. Then I also found out that the selling of my timrshare was a scam. I have been so upset. I thought I had covered it all. Anyway, I am trying to decide what to do. If I just let it go, my credit will be affected for 7 years. But frankly, I am so tired of dealing with it, that I don't think I care! Emotionally tired this evening. I will go to bed as soon as the basketball game is over.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ok, now for the secret, where is the gold yarn?[/quote]

Here it is

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137444-66.html[/quote]

Thanks for posting that Caren I would have really had to hunt- although I guess I would have found it under my postings, had I thought about it![/quote]

I cheated and checked under my posts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok, now for the secret, where is the gold yarn?


Here it is

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137444-66.html[/quote]

Thanks for posting that Caren I would have really had to hunt- although I guess I would have found it under my postings, had I thought about it![/quote]

I cheated and checked under my posts.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pammie so sorry about the scam with your time share sometimes it's easier to just let things go and get rid of the stress.

DH got me a camera with two different lenses for Christmas I have been playing with it some and it came with two dvds that I need to watch yet but already it is better than our old one. you couldn't take more than one picture then you had to wait at least 8 seconds before it would take another. this one will take continuous pictures. in middle school and high school both I took classes that had photography taking pictures and developing. I'm looking forward to playing with it, kids and animals don't hold still for 8 seconds!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pup lover - my heart goes out to you and your family. Treatment is so encouraging and positive and you are under excellent care.
You are in my prayers and we are all here for you 24/7.
A big hug to you from me and Pontuf sends you a sloppy pup kiss.

Pontuf

lover]Thanks Julie, keeping a positive attitude. As so many have reminded me cancer especially colon is not a death sentence anymore. the gastro Dr actually stopped on his way out of the building the other day I was waiting with the nurse for mom to drive up and he said that he had just been talking with someone about courage in the world and then he looked me and said had just seen an excellent example. Believe me I have my moments but I am convinced between God and all my friends and family's prayers and wonderful drs I will be well in no time. 
You have much courage and bravery yourself along with selflessness. I am not sure that is a real word or the right one I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful sunsets Sam. Thanks Lexi!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, the spinning thing Luke has is a Lamaze spin and explore garden gym. I found some blurb on it -
> 
> Lamaze Spin & Explore Garden Gym Toy.
> Redbook's "Toy Insider" panel of
> ...


Thank you Kate!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you to you and Pontuf, my girls have been a big comfort to me. Give Pontufs ears a good rub for me


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My camera decided to die on me, so now I need to have a funeral for it but on the up side, I get to get a better one, yay!! DH had gotten this one for me several years ago and it worked okay for general pics, but for anything that needed detail, not so much. Thank goodness the phone has a camera until I can get a new camera. 
I just finished sewing on the buttons to this little dress a couple minutes ago and thought I'd share. I love the Baby Jacquards yarn, fun to watch the flowers develop.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm very late to the ktp today - but i was so impressed with your husband's outcome - is he on immune supressers at all. if i could plan on having the outcome he did i would do it in a minute. sending him ton of continuing healing energy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

After posting the pic, I see that I really do need to do something with my toes. lol...At least take off the old polish if nothing else. lol


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Your girls look so comfy in your avatar. So cute. Give their ears a rub too. 
Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Thank you to you and Pontuf, my girls have been a big comfort to me. Give Pontufs ears a good rub for me


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My camera decided to die on me, so now I need to have a funeral for it but on the up side, I get to get a better one, yay!! DH had gotten this one for me several years ago and it worked okay for general pics, but for anything that needed detail, not so much. Thank goodness the phone has a camera until I can get a new camera.
> I just finished sewing on the buttons to this little dress a couple minutes ago and thought I'd share. I love the Baby Jacquards yarn, fun to watch the flowers develop.


Who retails this yarn, Kaye?- it is a lovely result- would probably work for doll's clothes too?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> My camera decided to die on me, so now I need to have a funeral for it but on the up side, I get to get a better one, yay!! DH had gotten this one for me several years ago and it worked okay for general pics, but for anything that needed detail, not so much. Thank goodness the phone has a camera until I can get a new camera.
> I just finished sewing on the buttons to this little dress a couple minutes ago and thought I'd share. I love the Baby Jacquards yarn, fun to watch the flowers develop.


adorable! Nice job!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely. I have got to get some of that yarn.


Poledra65 said:


> My camera decided to die on me, so now I need to have a funeral for it but on the up side, I get to get a better one, yay!! DH had gotten this one for me several years ago and it worked okay for general pics, but for anything that needed detail, not so much. Thank goodness the phone has a camera until I can get a new camera.
> I just finished sewing on the buttons to this little dress a couple minutes ago and thought I'd share. I love the Baby Jacquards yarn, fun to watch the flowers develop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got mine at the LYS but it's Bernat yarn so anyplace you can get Bernat yarns from should have it.
I know that Hobby Lobby usually has it and sometimes Walmart.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Julie, keeping a positive attitude. As so many have reminded me cancer especially colon is not a death sentence anymore. the gastro Dr actually stopped on his way out of the building the other day I was waiting with the nurse for mom to drive up and he said that he had just been talking with someone about courage in the world and then he looked me and said had just seen an excellent example. Believe me I have my moments but I am convinced between God and all my friends and family's prayers and wonderful drs I will be well in no time.
> You have much courage and bravery yourself along with selflessness. I am not sure that is a real word or the right one I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.


You said it perfectly, and it is so true. I really admire both of you for your strength, courage and sense of humour in such difficult circumstances.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful sunset, Sam. I really need to have my camera checked. It may not be worth repairing, but I won't know until I check! This is the latest I've been up all week. Guess I better get to bed. Hugs and healing thoughts sent to everyone.
Good night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Julie, keeping a positive attitude. As so many have reminded me cancer especially colon is not a death sentence anymore. the gastro Dr actually stopped on his way out of the building the other day I was waiting with the nurse for mom to drive up and he said that he had just been talking with someone about courage in the world and then he looked me and said had just seen an excellent example. Believe me I have my moments but I am convinced between God and all my friends and family's prayers and wonderful drs I will be well in no time.
> ...


thanks, Gingerwitch! In my opinion Pup lover has a harder battle than me- I've never had to face up to cancer. It is good though if it has been caught early. Although I have a lot of good friends who have died young from various forms of the illness- not wanting to sound pessimistic though!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful dress - i am so anxious to try that yarn - and the dress is perfect.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> My camera decided to die on me, so now I need to have a funeral for it but on the up side, I get to get a better one, yay!! DH had gotten this one for me several years ago and it worked okay for general pics, but for anything that needed detail, not so much. Thank goodness the phone has a camera until I can get a new camera.
> I just finished sewing on the buttons to this little dress a couple minutes ago and thought I'd share. I love the Baby Jacquards yarn, fun to watch the flowers develop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gingerwitch - it would be a challenge for sure - not sure the rest of my health would allow me to qualify but will talk to the dr when i see him.

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Sam, I cheated on finishing around the top edges. It said to pick up and knit, it's darn hard to pick up 300 stitches around the little strappys adn stuff, so I crocheted the edging.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if we have a little girl that dress is among the top contenders to knit.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam, I cheated on finishing around the top edges. It said to pick up and knit, it's darn hard to pick up 300 stitches around the little strappys adn stuff, so I crocheted the edging.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> My camera decided to die on me, so now I need to have a funeral for it but on the up side, I get to get a better one, yay!! DH had gotten this one for me several years ago and it worked okay for general pics, but for anything that needed detail, not so much. Thank goodness the phone has a camera until I can get a new camera.
> I just finished sewing on the buttons to this little dress a couple minutes ago and thought I'd share. I love the Baby Jacquards yarn, fun to watch the flowers develop.


That dress is just adorable. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Cutest yarn for a little girl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


_______________________________________
I wonder if they understood his mental condition if there could be a special case where he did not have to physically travel back?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Thank you so much. I must really be out of it because I am sure I searched that page. Perhaps the baby kept my focus. That is a beautiful gold and should look so lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Hopefully that will be something Lupe can find out tomorrow! I have zilch knowledge of Australian 'red tape'. But the case my brother put- sounded very logical- and he does travel a lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It is looking good to the eye- and I really hope I can find the red I want. I saw some but it was an eyelash which I don't think would work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

night all, sleep well, and sweet dreams to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do believe i am the only one online at the moment - sleep well all - see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We were supposed to be up and heading to the airport in an hour for our trip to Hawaii. Saturday I came down with the flu and it has hit me hard. My doctor said it is Type A and it is the worst. She said to expect to be sick in bed for 2 weeks! I have been so miserable for a week. I never knew I could be so sick with no let up.
I haven't had the flu for 17 years! This is nothing to mess with. It has left me so lethargic, so not interested in anything, and no interest in food. DH has been great, forcing fluids and food down me, walking Pontuf so he gets some exercise, throwing blankets on me to keep me warm. 
Sorry to dump this especially when others have so many urgent worries but I just can't believe I feel so bad. If you have any symptoms go to your doctor right away. I waited from Saturday to Monday so can't take Tamaflu, it won't work. This has attacked every part of my body, even my eyes.
Pontuf won't leave the end of the bed. DH pushed the leather stuffed bench to the side of the bed and covered it with a blanket so that Pontuf could lay next to me and not crawl on the bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do believe i am the only one online at the moment - sleep well all - see you in the morning.
> 
> sam


Hoping you got to sleep Sam! I just got woken by Fale ringing from Australia. My niece says he is so happy when he can talk to me- but he will adjust. They are going to open a bank account for him, and start the inquiries for transferring pension, etc- they need to get him onto Medicare I think it is, to help with the doctor's bills. $200 NZ converts to only $156 AUS at present 
But I am not griping, we are lucky he is no longer in overstayer category- I got that one sorted out 20 years ago. And he is now a New Zealand Citizen, as of right because he was born when New Zealand had the administration of Samoa.
It is nearly Friday here- 11-50pm. I think I will make myself a cuppa- and maybe a small bite to eat- it is often easier to sleep then. 
In the morning I will go to the local shops to get the last of my groceries for the fortnight, and post Genevieve her parcel. I made her a pink [sort of coconut ice pink] eyelash boa, and got some more erasers[rubbers!] for her. My friends came and helped with the vacuuming- they were amazed at how much comes up off the floor- one of the joys of corgi ownership!!! But I have a good modern vacuum cleaner designed for pet hair- that washes clean, it is a Nilfisk. I used to love the old ones that looked like a Dalek- Dr Who is a long time favourite trying to remember the Dr Who I came in with, was it John Pertwee?, Caren probably knows. then there was Tom Baker, forgotten the name of the current one. I have started yawning again, so possibly best just staight back to bed! 'night all, morning to Kate, Caren and all other early risers in the New World! I know you are in the Old world Kate- phrased that badly but want to post his before you reach mid-day! Happy Thursday all except Australia!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I need to catch up on the last 30 pages. I've just been skimming through the last few days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We were supposed to be up and heading to the airport in an hour for our trip to Hawaii. Saturday I came down with the flu and it has hit me hard. My doctor said it is Type A and it is the worst. She said to expect to be sick in bed for 2 weeks! I have been so miserable for a week. I never knew I could be so sick with no let up.
> I haven't had the flu for 17 years! This is nothing to mess with. It has left me so lethargic, so not interested in anything, and no interest in food. DH has been great, forcing fluids and food down me, walking Pontuf so he gets some exercise, throwing blankets on me to keep me warm.
> Sorry to dump this especially when others have so many urgent worries but I just can't believe I feel so bad. If you have any symptoms go to your doctor right away. I waited from Saturday to Monday so can't take Tamaflu, it won't work. This has attacked every part of my body, even my eyes.
> Pontuf won't leave the end of the bed. DH pushed the leather stuffed bench to the side of the bed and covered it with a blanket so that Pontuf could lay next to me and not crawl on the bed.


Dear Charlotte, [I think I have remembered that right, or should I say Charlie] I am so sorry to hear how you have been knocked by the flu, and to miss your flights to Hawaii, but a holiday is no good when you are feeling so terrible. Is Tamaflu the flu injection? I have been taking it regularly for a number of years now, so I guess I am lucky. Pontuf is a little big to snuggle up all the time- what a good idea to give him the bench to lie on. He is such a loving fellow- and he must help you when you are feeling so miserable. I suspect knitting is right out of the question at the moment. What can I do other than wish you the speediest of recoveries, and no more misery. with love and a hug!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My camera decided to die on me, so now I need to have a funeral for it but on the up side, I get to get a better one, yay!! DH had gotten this one for me several years ago and it worked okay for general pics, but for anything that needed detail, not so much. Thank goodness the phone has a camera until I can get a new camera.
> I just finished sewing on the buttons to this little dress a couple minutes ago and thought I'd share. I love the Baby Jacquards yarn, fun to watch the flowers develop.


I absolutely love it!
I wish I had a girl...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


No, eyelash well, just isn't for it, you are right - but if you have a picture of it., we would get an idea of what red you envision with it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I guess I could buy a ball of the colour I like! I am making a scarf from crocheted red braids, that might work quite well. The colour I am looking for is between what I know as magenta, and plum- not the maroon which is more to the red- than blue. If I get time I could go over today- while I still have a little money! I plan to go out to the post office so it partly will depend on how much my parcel costs me. I could go the opposite way round my circle- go north first, and check out an excellent shop called 'Reduced to Clear'. The only problem with that shop is you never know exactly what they WILL have in stock! But I bought grated Swiss cheese for $10 a kilo- which is an exceptionally good price here for a specialty cheese- However I am looking for dog biscuits, Rye meal and milk powder.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf so sorry to hear you have this awful flu! I was sick with a form of it at New Years and it was no fun, I have heard the tamiflu is not helping everyone they are giving it to anyway. Rest and drink as much as possible and I hope you feel better soon, sorry you missed Hawaii.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pontuf so sorry to hear you have this awful flu! I was sick with a form of it at New Years and it was no fun, I have heard the tamiflu is not helping everyone they are giving it to anyway. Rest and drink as much as possible and I hope you feel better soon, sorry you missed Hawaii.


That is the problem with viruses- you can't predict exactly what they will mutate to. 5 will know all about this! How are you Dear? Still managing the up-beat I hope!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I have learned that if I try to knit faster my hands end up in major cramps. Have been asked what causes the cramps when I admitted to the cause I learned something also. I don't knit to produce a mass market, I knit for the enjoyment and the relaxation, also because it keeps my hands and my brain occupied and I truly believe that it will help in later years at least with my brain activity. My Mom does no crafts, she is bored silly most days, I have tried to teach her many things but she cannot get the hang of it. So I will keep things low and slow but enjoy every stitch that I make.. (well except those that end up as part of my frog group) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> The Dr . that did the colonoscopy just called the biopsy results are back. It's cancer, ...I'm sitting home alone,well with my dogs and can't seem to quit crying. I am not ready to call anyone and hear voices I'm sure my mom will be calling soon and I don't want to be the one to tell her as I know how she will react and I just can't deal with it right now. would it be bad to tell her in an email?


Pup lover, surrounding you with prayers, healing light to guide you through all that is to come. This group is powerful, know that all will hold you close through this time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


i know what you mean about cramping! It happens to me if I work too long with my needles, rather than too fast, but also noticeably on the left where I have the problem spur. Yesterday at one point my whole left hand cramped up, and I just HAD to stop. I have taught myself a form of continental to help a left handed child but I don't remember how I did it, and unfortunately the child will have forgotten by now. I am convinced with knitting that there is no 'right' way, as long as how ever you do it- you are consistent. Also it helps when you figure out the best way for you to keep your tension even. I have never seen the Portuguese method, but can imagine the Peruvian women walking along knitting that way with Alpaca yarns. Their knotted memory strings would have been worked as they walked too I am sure. Maybe the Portuguese learned from the Aztec people how to do this style- I find that an interesting thought.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all so very much for your support, care, concern, advice and prayers all are greatly appreciated. my mom was with me at the colonoscopy and tells me after we talked today after she read the email that she figured from the pictures he gave us and his report that it was cancer, so she was better prepared than I thought.
> 
> they are trying to get me in with the oncologist Friday or first of next week, not exactly the one I wanted to see.but New to his office and they do consult each other and I can switch if I want after.initial appt. I said that was fine as I want to get this moving as fast as possible.
> 
> ...


I know your mom's reaction eased your mind so much. You have a positive attitude that helps so much.
I'm delighted that you have such a great support system.
Prayers are with you....sending lots of loving hugs.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marianne, hope you have a wonderful time with your friend, sounds like it will be a lot of fun.
> DH is right handed and it was his right hand, on the way home I said well, you learned another valuable lesson, he said yes, don't stick left hand in belt or you will be missing fingers on both hands. lol...Dear Lord, at least we can laugh a bit and take it in stride and move on.
> 
> Agnescr, those socks are wonderful, I need to finish the ones on needles that are for DH and then get myself some made, he wants several pair of wool so that should keep me fairly busy.


I wonder if your DH and I are related in some way??? :lol: If not we should be.. I love his attitude and truly have learned that attitude can make or break healing for me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks sorlenna - something will turn up - i just packed it away for awhile. have other things i can work on. i'm working on the fronts of my hooded cardigan - it has been a fun knit so far. hope to have it ready for the spring baseball the little boys will be it.
> 
> i bought four patterns from brooklyntweeds the other day - three sweathers and a scarf pattern. anxious to try one of the sweaters - it is a henley. check them out - lovely patterns and yarns.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures....God showing his glory!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> After posting the pic, I see that I really do need to do something with my toes. lol...At least take off the old polish if nothing else. lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > After posting the pic, I see that I really do need to do something with my toes. lol...At least take off the old polish if nothing else. lol
> ...


Afternoon Kate!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam, I cheated on finishing around the top edges. It said to pick up and knit, it's darn hard to pick up 300 stitches around the little strappys adn stuff, so I crocheted the edging.


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We were supposed to be up and heading to the airport in an hour for our trip to Hawaii. Saturday I came down with the flu and it has hit me hard. My doctor said it is Type A and it is the worst. She said to expect to be sick in bed for 2 weeks! I have been so miserable for a week. I never knew I could be so sick with no let up.
> I haven't had the flu for 17 years! This is nothing to mess with. It has left me so lethargic, so not interested in anything, and no interest in food. DH has been great, forcing fluids and food down me, walking Pontuf so he gets some exercise, throwing blankets on me to keep me warm.
> Sorry to dump this especially when others have so many urgent worries but I just can't believe I feel so bad. If you have any symptoms go to your doctor right away. I waited from Saturday to Monday so can't take Tamaflu, it won't work. This has attacked every part of my body, even my eyes.
> Pontuf won't leave the end of the bed. DH pushed the leather stuffed bench to the side of the bed and covered it with a blanket so that Pontuf could lay next to me and not crawl on the bed.


What a shame you're missing your trip, will you be able to rearrange it? Real flu is horrible, makes you ache in every part of your body. (Why am I telling you this?!! ) Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning Julie! Yes woke up still in good spirits, got a pm from Jynx with some helpful tips for keeping track of things. It is so nice to learn from people who have been through different forms of cancer and also very reassuring as they are here to share those tips. Looking forward to talking to surgeon wish they would get appt with oncologist set. Will call again this afternoon if I haven't heard from them.

I agree I don't think the eyelash yarn would work I do think red would set off the other colors wonderfully! once I get my shawl done I'm going to look at that pattern and may do one for myself.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Hi Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning Julie! Yes woke up still in good spirits, got a pm from Jynx with some helpful tips for keeping track of things. It is so nice to learn from people who have been through different forms of cancer and also very reassuring as they are here to share those tips. Looking forward to talking to surgeon wish they would get appt with oncologist set. Will call again this afternoon if I haven't heard from them.
> 
> I agree I don't think the eyelash yarn would work I do think red would set off the other colors wonderfully! once I get my shawl done I'm going to look at that pattern and may do one for myself.


it is nice to do because you can make it as complex or simple as you choose AverilC is doing a lovely cabled stocking stitch one. [stockinette]. I am so glad you are feeling Ok- as Sam is known to say the squeaky wheel gets more oil! so I will wish you a call or a speedy connection if you have to make it yourself. So often when it is the doctor- here - it takes ages to get through the automatic answer system- so glad Jynx has been in contact. I am rather aware she has not been at the tea party table for a while -I do so hope all is well with her!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Recently a lady whose knitting abilities I totally respect gave me a tip in a class I was taking from her and it made a world of difference for me. I have been working on it for about 6 months now and finally have it down. I was working with the stitches too far down on the needle. Now we aren't talking inches, just a little too far down. Now I can knit with very little space at the top on both sides and fingers much closer to work and knitting has a lot more control and speed. Just have to make sure I don't get too close and lose stitches off the needle. Not too far, much closer, not too close.[/quote]

I have learned that if I try to knit faster my hands end up in major cramps. Have been asked what causes the cramps when I admitted to the cause I learned something also. I don't knit to produce a mass market, I knit for the enjoyment and the relaxation, also because it keeps my hands and my brain occupied and I truly believe that it will help in later years at least with my brain activity. My Mom does no crafts, she is bored silly most days, I have tried to teach her many things but she cannot get the hang of it. So I will keep things low and slow but enjoy every stitch that I make.. (well except those that end up as part of my frog group) :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

I have learned it's easier and my stitches more even if I knit closer to the end of the needles and it is a fine line between close and too close to the end lol! At times depending upon level of stress, I have to reminding self to relax and drop shoulders and slow down its not a race enjoy the process.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


i do so love seeing your smiley Luke!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Recently a lady whose knitting abilities I totally respect gave me a tip in a class I was taking from her and it made a world of difference for me. I have been working on it for about 6 months now and finally have it down. I was working with the stitches too far down on the needle. Now we aren't talking inches, just a little too far down. Now I can knit with very little space at the top on both sides and fingers much closer to work and knitting has a lot more control and speed. Just have to make sure I don't get too close and lose stitches off the needle. Not too far, much closer, not too close.


I have learned that if I try to knit faster my hands end up in major cramps. Have been asked what causes the cramps when I admitted to the cause I learned something also. I don't knit to produce a mass market, I knit for the enjoyment and the relaxation, also because it keeps my hands and my brain occupied and I truly believe that it will help in later years at least with my brain activity. My Mom does no crafts, she is bored silly most days, I have tried to teach her many things but she cannot get the hang of it. So I will keep things low and slow but enjoy every stitch that I make.. (well except those that end up as part of my frog group) :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

I have learned it's easier and my stitches more even if I knit closer to the end of the needles and it is a fine line between close and too close to the end lol! At times depending upon level of stress, I have to reminding self to relax and drop shoulders and slow down its not a race enjoy the process.[/quote]

I agree with that! It is a fine line between close enough and losing your stitches off the needle- I find some yarns will 'bounce'off which can be disconcerting when you discover the dropped stitch too late.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks sorlenna - something will turn up - i just packed it away for awhile. have other things i can work on. i'm working on the fronts of my hooded cardigan - it has been a fun knit so far. hope to have it ready for the spring baseball the little boys will be it.
> 
> i bought four patterns from brooklyntweeds the other day - three sweathers and a scarf pattern. anxious to try one of the sweaters - it is a henley. check them out - lovely patterns and yarns.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Sunset.. thank you for sharing.. we haven't seen the sun but little peeks now and then in ages it seems. Have a winter storm warning for today and in the morning, but the weekend should be bright and sunny with temps back up in the high 50's. Have to worry about black ice for the trip into the city tomorrow, glad I'll have C and my "son" with me, I'll have to drive as C is terrified of any chance of snow or ice. Richard is from the deep south so he really has no experience driving in this either :roll: As my Dad always said, whatcha gonna do when your having a good time" in other words, do what you need to do to make it through a bad situation. I haven't been cleared to drive yet, but no other way except to change appointment day and that will be a major hassle and a set back so want to forge on!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We were supposed to be up and heading to the airport in an hour for our trip to Hawaii. Saturday I came down with the flu and it has hit me hard. My doctor said it is Type A and it is the worst. She said to expect to be sick in bed for 2 weeks! I have been so miserable for a week. I never knew I could be so sick with no let up.
> I haven't had the flu for 17 years! This is nothing to mess with. It has left me so lethargic, so not interested in anything, and no interest in food. DH has been great, forcing fluids and food down me, walking Pontuf so he gets some exercise, throwing blankets on me to keep me warm.
> Sorry to dump this especially when others have so many urgent worries but I just can't believe I feel so bad. If you have any symptoms go to your doctor right away. I waited from Saturday to Monday so can't take Tamaflu, it won't work. This has attacked every part of my body, even my eyes.
> Pontuf won't leave the end of the bed. DH pushed the leather stuffed bench to the side of the bed and covered it with a blanket so that Pontuf could lay next to me and not crawl on the bed.


I am so sorry that you're sick. This is a tough year for the flu virus. Did you get the shot? I know so many people have and still got the virus! I can sympathize....I had it many, many years ago before they developed the vaccine and I still remember how terrible it was.
And to miss your Hawaiian trip, too, is really sad.
Healing thoughts and prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear you've got the flu. Especially with your trip having been planned! Will be sending you healing thoughts. 


Pontuf said:


> We were supposed to be up and heading to the airport in an hour for our trip to Hawaii. Saturday I came down with the flu and it has hit me hard. My doctor said it is Type A and it is the worst. She said to expect to be sick in bed for 2 weeks! I have been so miserable for a week. I never knew I could be so sick with no let up.
> I haven't had the flu for 17 years! This is nothing to mess with. It has left me so lethargic, so not interested in anything, and no interest in food. DH has been great, forcing fluids and food down me, walking Pontuf so he gets some exercise, throwing blankets on me to keep me warm.
> Sorry to dump this especially when others have so many urgent worries but I just can't believe I feel so bad. If you have any symptoms go to your doctor right away. I waited from Saturday to Monday so can't take Tamaflu, it won't work. This has attacked every part of my body, even my eyes.
> Pontuf won't leave the end of the bed. DH pushed the leather stuffed bench to the side of the bed and covered it with a blanket so that Pontuf could lay next to me and not crawl on the bed.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

> I've learned that if I try to knit faster my hands end up in major cramps. Have been asked what causes the cramps when I admitted to the cause I learned something also. I don't knit to produce a mass market, I knit for the enjoyment and the relaxation, also because it keeps my hands and my brain occupied and I truly believe that it will help in later years at least with my brain activity. My Mom does no crafts, she is bored silly most days, I have tried to teach her many things but she cannot get the hang of it. So I will keep things low and slow but enjoy every stitch that I make.. (well except those that end up as part of my frog group) :thumbup: :thumbup:


I know exactly what you mean about the cramping, Marianne. Trying to knit fast makes the muscles in my upper arm sore plus it aggravates the arthritis in my shoulders. So slow and easy and enjoying the activity is what I've finally learned!
How was your breakfast with your friend? Hope you are still mending well.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i do believe i am the only one online at the moment - sleep well all - see you in the morning.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> We were supposed to be up and heading to the airport in an hour for our trip to Hawaii. Saturday I came down with the flu and it has hit me hard. My doctor said it is Type A and it is the worst. She said to expect to be sick in bed for 2 weeks! I have been so miserable for a week. I never knew I could be so sick with no let up.
> I haven't had the flu for 17 years! This is nothing to mess with. It has left me so lethargic, so not interested in anything, and no interest in food. DH has been great, forcing fluids and food down me, walking Pontuf so he gets some exercise, throwing blankets on me to keep me warm.
> Sorry to dump this especially when others have so many urgent worries but I just can't believe I feel so bad. If you have any symptoms go to your doctor right away. I waited from Saturday to Monday so can't take Tamaflu, it won't work. This has attacked every part of my body, even my eyes.
> Pontuf won't leave the end of the bed. DH pushed the leather stuffed bench to the side of the bed and covered it with a blanket so that Pontuf could lay next to me and not crawl on the bed.


So sorry to hear you are so sick and on top of it will miss your trip to Hawaii. Such an awful thing to have and 2 weeks. Yes, this is the bad flu for sure. Glad your husband is making sure you have fluids. 
Prayers for a full recovery but know it does take time. At least I can give you KTP Hugs and I can't catch it form you.
Hugs, love and prayers. I do hope you will be able to do the Hawaii trip later and the money isn't lost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I have learned that if I try to knit faster my hands end up in major cramps. Have been asked what causes the cramps when I admitted to the cause I learned something also. I don't knit to produce a mass market, I knit for the enjoyment and the relaxation, also because it keeps my hands and my brain occupied and I truly believe that it will help in later years at least with my brain activity. My Mom does no crafts, she is bored silly most days, I have tried to teach her many things but she cannot get the hang of it. So I will keep things low and slow but enjoy every stitch that I make.. (well except those that end up as part of my frog group) :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


With arthritis in the hands I find it good to now know both ways so when I have trouble with the one way I can switch to the other way. Yes, isn't it amazing all the different ways of knitting. I never knew there were so many different ways to accomplish the same thing. People from all over the world making such gorgeous things and so useful. It is a powerful thing to be part of the tradition of making clothing and useful things no matter which way we do it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> old age is a killer - i am not aging gracefully.
> 
> sam
> SEUSS was right. Yesterday had x- ray of sacroiliac. Got copy on disc and looked at it. Only a nurse, but pelvis is torqued wrong, left leg torques wrong in hip socket. No wonder I have pain. Cannot remember fall or accident. MRI Fri. Not one of life's awakening moments just part of the saga of going downhill physically.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


It annoys me when everything is discounted to craft, there is a lot of skill in producing a really original design, but because it is seen as 'women's work' it is downgraded from art.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I guess I'm not much good at figuring out what project would be good for the green yarn.

Here is a link. Click on the "Here" and it will take you to a chart showing how much yarn you need for different things:
http://knitingirl.blogspot.com/p/how-much-yarn-do-i-need-to-knit-this.html

This link seems to be for sweaters:
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2010/04/23/how-much-yarn-do-i-need.aspx

Since you were making a scarf I was wondering about a cowl. Designer had the one she gave measurements for and I'm not sure who, might have been Purl2Diva, had a cowl that was a lovely pattern. I got stuck on it but you could probably do it. It seemed to have folds in it. If you are interested PM me as I did save the pattern. Depending on the size, what about the fingerless mitts Sorlenna showed or Darowil's in her workshop.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you have this awful flu Pontuf, just rest and take it easy, Hawaii will be there when you are well and ready to enjoy once again!

Finally caught up on the posts, just in time to sign off and get ready for my day. I had a wonderful day yesterday, breakfast was awesome. Good food and wonderful friends, what more could a person want? We went for a drive to see the river and a few of the major creeks in the area.. most are at or above flood stages, running very fast and muddy, not the usual peaceful spots that we normally enjoy visiting for sure. I was great to get out and about for sure and I did not overdo, I was very well "behaved" at least for this trip, not so sure about tomorrow though, :thumbup: 
Today I am really excited to see my Richard, haven't seen him for several months but we do text or call at least 3 times a week plus he sends emails of course. I have set up my small norfolk pine with a red cloth around it and his gifts waiting for him. He tries to make it every year but then he will relent and let someone have the time off that has a family, he will be on call and too far away if he is here. 
I am "cooking" today.. put a roast in the crock pot with wine, beef stock, potatoes and carrots, an onion of course and what I had left of some celery. I'll add a package of dry gravy mix after it has cooked for about 6 hours, that will thicken the juices up for a nice gravy consistency. I don't have a recipe really, just dump this that and the other together till it looks right, it's Mom's and C's favorite meal easy to make and no fuss or bother everything in one pot makes clean up a breeze!
I should get off here and get the shower and dress for the day, he should be here around noonish and I do want to straighten my room a bit (put all the yarn away that I've been sorting through) I am trying to organize all this just not sure of some of the skeins blends (no tags) My LYS suggested I bring them in so they could help, but one of the women that is a regular there emailed that she would come by and help, which would be better than dragging all this out again
Have a wonderful day.. know that we are keeping each of you in our thoughts and prayers.. sending healing light to brighten the way for each of our dear friends in this group. 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers always in my heart,
M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > old age is a killer - i am not aging gracefully.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning Julie! Yes woke up still in good spirits, got a pm from Jynx with some helpful tips for keeping track of things. It is so nice to learn from people who have been through different forms of cancer and also very reassuring as they are here to share those tips. Looking forward to talking to surgeon wish they would get appt with oncologist set. Will call again this afternoon if I haven't heard from them.
> 
> I agree I don't think the eyelash yarn would work I do think red would set off the other colors wonderfully! once I get my shawl done I'm going to look at that pattern and may do one for myself.


Good Morning Pup lover. So glad people are giving you tips and I know we all respect Dreamweaver and know she has wisdom that comes from a lot of experience. You aren't alone dear friend.
Hugs across the miles.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I have learned it's easier and my stitches more even if I knit closer to the end of the needles and it is a fine line between close and too close to the end lol! At times depending upon level of stress, I have to reminding self to relax and drop shoulders and slow down its not a race enjoy the process.


Good words. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful Sunset.. thank you for sharing.. we haven't seen the sun but little peeks now and then in ages it seems. Have a winter storm warning for today and in the morning, but the weekend should be bright and sunny with temps back up in the high 50's. Have to worry about black ice for the trip into the city tomorrow, glad I'll have C and my "son" with me, I'll have to drive as C is terrified of any chance of snow or ice. Richard is from the deep south so he really has no experience driving in this either :roll: As my Dad always said, whatcha gonna do when your having a good time" in other words, do what you need to do to make it through a bad situation. I haven't been cleared to drive yet, but no other way except to change appointment day and that will be a major hassle and a set back so want to forge on!


Driving with black ice is no fun at all. Although I do picture you screaming in delight as you handle it masterfully. Be safe dear and good news at the doctor's. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > old age is a killer - i am not aging gracefully.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful Sunset.. thank you for sharing.. we haven't seen the sun but little peeks now and then in ages it seems. Have a winter storm warning for today and in the morning, but the weekend should be bright and sunny with temps back up in the high 50's. Have to worry about black ice for the trip into the city tomorrow, glad I'll have C and my "son" with me, I'll have to drive as C is terrified of any chance of snow or ice. Richard is from the deep south so he really has no experience driving in this either :roll: As my Dad always said, whatcha gonna do when your having a good time" in other words, do what you need to do to make it through a bad situation. I haven't been cleared to drive yet, but no other way except to change appointment day and that will be a major hassle and a set back so want to forge on!
> ...


ooo er, I think that is exactly what Marianne does not need at the moment. My dad was an excellent driver, but even he was cautious with black ice. None the less all the best for your appointment Marianne!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> With arthritis in the hands I find it good to now know both ways so when I have trouble with the one way I can switch to the other way. Yes, isn't it amazing all the different ways of knitting. I never knew there were so many different ways to accomplish the same thing. People from all over the world making such gorgeous things and so useful. It is a powerful thing to be part of the tradition of making clothing and useful things no matter which way we do it.


It annoys me when everything is discounted to craft, there is a lot of skill in producing a really original design, but because it is seen as 'women's work' it is downgraded from art.[/quote]

So true. A real craft passed down for centuries and centuries is a treasure and a bond with the past, present and the future.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Exactly, but you know our Marianne. She is not going to miss that appointment come snow or black ice. Guess we'd better pray for her to have a safe trip since she isn't even cleared to drive yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Going to try and get some work done now. I want a house that cleans itself. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i do believe i am the only one online at the moment - sleep well all - see you in the morning.
> ...


The current Doctor Who is Matt Smith, one of the best. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Was it Marianne recently talking of how she drove at age twelve?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Ah we must be a bit behind- I must check the TV guide from time to time- recent story lines have been getting very complex, but the nice thing with Dr Who is they always seem to be able to bring him back to life!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker,
You said you were still recovering 18 months later. I must be dim this morning but I don't understand what you are recovering from?
Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Daniel is a huge Dr Who fan, has seen every episode thanks to the internet. He wants me to make him a Dr Who scarf, after seeing all the yarns it will take I told him to find the correct color and purchase and I'll make it.. so far no more talk about making one, LOL. Guess I'll try to watch a few episodes to see if it is something I'd enjoy also.[/quote]

:lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
The humour is very British![/quote]

The scarf is really neat, I will be starting one for Chrissy this year. She thinks she has enough yarn for it. :lol: I m not so sure. 
The youngest grandson watches Doctor Who with me religiously when he spends the night. It is so cute to see him hide from the Darleks and peek out from behind the sofa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lurker,
> You said you were still recovering 18 months later. I must be dim this morning but I don't understand what you are recovering from?
> Joy


It was not quite what you have- but I had a rectocele operation where they like to put you in stirrups, and they threw the sacroiliac out- for a while I needed two calipers to walk, I recall going about 200metres, and seriously wondering if I had the courage to go through the agony of getting back home. Fale was such a support to me through that time. I still need to work at getting my strength back, Walking is my best [most enjoyed] form of exercise- sadly I have few places to go that are genuinely scenic, unlike yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Daniel is a huge Dr Who fan, has seen every episode thanks to the internet. He wants me to make him a Dr Who scarf, after seeing all the yarns it will take I told him to find the correct color and purchase and I'll make it.. so far no more talk about making one, LOL. Guess I'll try to watch a few episodes to see if it is something I'd enjoy also.


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
The humour is very British![/quote]

The scarf is really neat, I will be starting one for Chrissy this year. She thinks she has enough yarn for it. :lol: I m not so sure. 
The youngest grandson watches Doctor Who with me religiously when he spends the night. It is so cute to see him hide from the Darleks and peek out from behind the sofa.[/quote]

This is young Seth? :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BBBIIIRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!
minus 43°celcius this morning! and it is the one point of the celcius and farenheight thermometors that register the same temperature readings! school buses are canceled and not many kids going to school. Staying inside although I do have a physiotherapy appointment at 1:30 pm. lol, this is where we have the square tires now! lol Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> BBBIIIRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!
> minus 43°celcius this morning! and it is the one point of the celcius and farenheight thermometors that register the same temperature readings! school buses are canceled and not many kids going to school. Staying inside although I do have a physiotherapy appointment at 1:30 pm. lol, this is where we have the square tires now! lol Zoe


Wow, my daughter experienced close to that when she visited Edson!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The current Doctor Who is Matt Smith, one of the best. :thumbup: [/quote]

Ah we must be a bit behind- I must check the TV guide from time to time- recent story lines have been getting very complex, but the nice thing with Dr Who is they always seem to be able to bring him back to life![/quote]

I am watching Doctor Who as I am reading posts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel is a huge Dr Who fan, has seen every episode thanks to the internet. He wants me to make him a Dr Who scarf, after seeing all the yarns it will take I told him to find the correct color and purchase and I'll make it.. so far no more talk about making one, LOL. Guess I'll try to watch a few episodes to see if it is something I'd enjoy also.
> ...


The scarf is really neat, I will be starting one for Chrissy this year. She thinks she has enough yarn for it. :lol: I m not so sure. 
The youngest grandson watches Doctor Who with me religiously when he spends the night. It is so cute to see him hide from the Darleks and peek out from behind the sofa.[/quote]

This is young Seth? :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:[/quote]

Yes it is, the older ones have out grown the hiding behind the sofa to holding a pillow in front of their face or closing their eyes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The current Doctor Who is Matt Smith, one of the best. :thumbup:


Ah we must be a bit behind- I must check the TV guide from time to time- recent story lines have been getting very complex, but the nice thing with Dr Who is they always seem to be able to bring him back to life![/quote]

I am watching Doctor Who as I am reading posts.[/quote]

There was a scifi series with Joanna Lumley and a Scottish actor can't for the life of me remember the title she was Saphire that I do recall- we had repeats of those during the day- lots of time anomalies in the plots- fascinating viewing. You are obviously 'multi-tasking' !!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The current Doctor Who is Matt Smith, one of the best. :thumbup:
> ...


I am watching Doctor Who as I am reading posts.[/quote]

There was a scifi series with Joanna Lumley and a Scottish actor can't for the life of me remember the title she was Saphire that I do recall- we had repeats of those during the day- lots of time anomalies in the plots- fascinating viewing. You are obviously 'multi-tasking' !!!![/quote]

I am taking a break right now from knitting, i have taken the same five rows out three times. Catching up on emails and KTP.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just took a few to kept caught up on the posts. Yes, I started driving at age 12. :thumbup: :thumbup: Small town in Texas and everything was far away, my Dad worked extremely long hours at the plant (he was a chemist couldn't leave an experiment running late many nights) My Mom and Dad had separated she lived in Arkansas. I had many a local policeman pick me up and take me home when I was carrying groceries or running late from school activities, so it was our local Chief of police that suggest the hardship license.
I learned to drive safely on snow and ice while living in Colorado, C owns a Toyota 4 Runner and it is 4 wheel drive, not needed on ice of course but it does respond well to any road surface. I just got off the phone with my doctor's nurse, she really strongly suggest that I make the appointment as they want to check out the surgery site and decide when to make the next scan. (I thought I was having that tomorrow.. oh well) We will probably do a bit of shopping at Jo Ann's and Michaels and I'll beg to stop in a nice LYS while we are there. I have a wheel chair if I get too tired to walk or if I get weak. Plus most of the shops have those electric carts and I will use one to save the energy! Now of course if the weather is too bad I will cancel, I'm not a huge risk taker :thumbup: 
On the knitting side, I have finished another set of the coasters, so now I'm contemplating my next project. I really need to make 2 bears that I have promised, want to have them ready for Valentines Day.. so knowing my speed of knitting I will probably start the first one, I have red yarn for it as Mom's favorite color is red :thumbup: Plus I have requests from both step granddaughters for more of the sashay yarn scarfs, all their friends are envious and they want more in different colors  
C is calling for me, wants me to help her decide on where to move something in her room. She has taken my bug of re organizing, I do so love that!!
Be safe in all that you do today!!!
Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


There was a scifi series with Joanna Lumley and a Scottish actor can't for the life of me remember the title she was Saphire that I do recall- we had repeats of those during the day- lots of time anomalies in the plots- fascinating viewing. You are obviously 'multi-tasking' !!!![/quote]

I am taking a break right now from knitting, i have taken the same five rows out three times. Catching up on emails and KTP.[/quote]

:lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker,
That sounds so painful. I am so blessed no pain except at night. My soul blossoms on my hour walks with dogs everyday. We walk on the desert but see the Sierras which are only about 15 miles from town. 
We are in a desert valley with hills to three sides, Sierra on West. Perfect. We get to hike in rocky, desert hills in winter when snakes not out. Then in Sierras in Spring, Summer, Fall. Also Kern River about an hour away and we can hike River trails until show melt allows higher elevation hikes. Lone Pine, Bishop near enough for day hikes in Mountains and to mountain lakes.
Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just took a few to kept caught up on the posts. Yes, I started driving at age 12. :thumbup: :thumbup: Small town in Texas and everything was far away, my Dad worked extremely long hours at the plant (he was a chemist couldn't leave an experiment running late many nights) My Mom and Dad had separated she lived in Arkansas. I had many a local policeman pick me up and take me home when I was carrying groceries or running late from school activities, so it was our local Chief of police that suggest the hardship license.
> I learned to drive safely on snow and ice while living in Colorado, C owns a Toyota 4 Runner and it is 4 wheel drive, not needed on ice of course but it does respond well to any road surface. I just got off the phone with my doctor's nurse, she really strongly suggest that I make the appointment as they want to check out the surgery site and decide when to make the next scan. (I thought I was having that tomorrow.. oh well) We will probably do a bit of shopping at Jo Ann's and Michaels and I'll beg to stop in a nice LYS while we are there. I have a wheel chair if I get too tired to walk or if I get weak. Plus most of the shops have those electric carts and I will use one to save the energy! Now of course if the weather is too bad I will cancel, I'm not a huge risk taker :thumbup:
> On the knitting side, I have finished another set of the coasters, so now I'm contemplating my next project. I really need to make 2 bears that I have promised, want to have them ready for Valentines Day.. so knowing my speed of knitting I will probably start the first one, I have red yarn for it as Mom's favorite color is red :thumbup: Plus I have requests from both step granddaughters for more of the sashay yarn scarfs, all their friends are envious and they want more in different colors
> C is calling for me, wants me to help her decide on where to move something in her room. She has taken my bug of re organizing, I do so love that!!
> ...


It sounded very much what we have come to expect of your life. Happy Motoring! Hope you do get to the yarn shops!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Daniel is a huge Dr Who fan, has seen every episode thanks to the internet. He wants me to make him a Dr Who scarf, after seeing all the yarns it will take I told him to find the correct color and purchase and I'll make it.. so far no more talk about making one, LOL. Guess I'll try to watch a few episodes to see if it is something I'd enjoy also.[/quote]

I'm not sure who originally posted this here, but I have a "geek" attorney who asked me the same thing. I told him the same thing, & same response.

I had a great thing happen this morning. I wore my grey legwarmers to work - mostly to keep my legs warm in this weather. Two guys gave me a compliment on how cute they were. It's official: the legwarmers are cute. I was worried about looking like an escapee from the 1980s...

catch up later!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf, so sorry to hear you've come down with this crud--it is no fun at all, and I hope you mend MUCH sooner than two weeks (I'd say mine came and went over about 9 days)...and what a sweetheart your puppy is to snuggle you. The Boys came and checked on me, too--they'd walk by and inquire, "Mrow?" And I'd say I'm all right and then they'd go on about their business but come and lie next to me off and on. 

Julie, so glad you talked to Fale and even gladder to know he is doing well. I hope you get all your errands done successfully and manage to pick up some lovelies for yourself along the way!

Marianne, be super careful out there (I know you will!).

Desert Joy, I do hope you get some relief. Walking is one of my favorite things to do, too, especially with an interesting view.

I have finally arrived at a sweater hem I like! I did the last of it last night and started on the sleeves, and that's exciting--I don't think I will finish it by the end of the week after all, but soon. Now I'm off to get a shower and some more coffee and then work--but I will catch up as I can throughout the day.

Blessings and healing to all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lurker,
> That sounds so painful. I am so blessed no pain except at night. My soul blossoms on my hour walks with dogs everyday. We walk on the desert but see the Sierras which are only about 15 miles from town.
> We are in a desert valley with hills to three sides, Sierra on West. Perfect. We get to hike in rocky, desert hills in winter when snakes not out. Then in Sierras in Spring, Summer, Fall. Also Kern River about an hour away and we can hike River trails until show melt allows higher elevation hikes. Lone Pine, Bishop near enough for day hikes in Mountains and to mountain lakes.
> Joy


I used so to enjoy walking- it was nothing to me to go 4 miles rather than take the bus! I need to overcome the wish the corgi would behave in public- he is lovely at home, but when out thinks he will take on all comers to protect me! Most embarrassing, maybe his operation will put paid to that- I sure hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pontuf, so sorry to hear you've come down with this crud--it is no fun at all, and I hope you mend MUCH sooner than two weeks (I'd say mine came and went over about 9 days)...and what a sweetheart your puppy is to snuggle you. The Boys came and checked on me, too--they'd walk by and inquire, "Mrow?" And I'd say I'm all right and then they'd go on about their business but come and lie next to me off and on.
> 
> Julie, so glad you talked to Fale and even gladder to know he is doing well. I hope you get all your errands done successfully and manage to pick up some lovelies for yourself along the way!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: It felt good, and thanks!


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes it was John Pertwee,haven't thought about that in a long time but I went to town yesterday and saw a Dalek on the shelf.I used to hide behind the settee everytime it came on aas I was terrified by them,I thought they could get me through the tele.My kids figure I was nuts.I have never been able to watch any kind of horror movie since,not even the old Fraankenstein.Lots of giggles for the kids when they wanted to watch something and I would hide outside or in my room.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The youngest grandson watches Doctor Who with me religiously when he spends the night. It is so cute to see him hide from the Darleks and peek out from behind the sofa.


Some things never change. My children were doing the same thing forty plus years ago!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The youngest grandson watches Doctor Who with me religiously when he spends the night. It is so cute to see him hide from the Darleks and peek out from behind the sofa.
> ...


My children did the same, only four of the grandsons watch with me. The others are more than happy to watch Formula one with me though even the grand daughters.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Sassafrass I recently found out that my ongoing problem with my hip is I am anatomically incorrect,their term,I was born that way.A brilliant Physiotherapist who is almost 70 used accupuncture and an old technique put my hip back in the socket weekly while teaching me to walk differently and wow what a difference.I cannot sit in any soft furniture and its best if I sit on a stool so hips can "hang"but one of my boys had a round plastic thing he used to exercise his knee and I can put it in my chair and sit comfy for an hour or so,its really nice and quite comfy.I have seen them in the Mary Maxim catalogue,not sure if you get that where you are but you can look at it in their site as he got his at Physio so they are reccomended by them.Take care


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

sarmi with pickled cabbage

One of my favorite winter meals.













































Uf.
I'm backing up on that recipe, it looks like there is no such a thing as the pickled cabbage - and even if I post a recipe for it, the process takes like a month.
Sorry...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Uf.
I'm backing up on that recipe, it looks like there is no such a thing as the pickled cabbage - and even if I post a recipe for it, the process takes like a month.
Sorry...[/quote]

It looks yummy, even if it does take a month.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks delicious.



HandyFamily said:


> sarmi with pickled cabbage
> 
> One of my favorite winter meals.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok confession time....I broke my New Year's resolution to not start a new project. The merino/silk yarn has been calling to me to make a scarf so I began one yesterday -- I love the yarn and so far am doing okay on the lace charts. The color is called "peony" and is a vibrant dark pinkish red...it will take me awhile. 
Here's the pattern I'm using:
http://kollageyarns.shptron.com/p/sister-shawls

I bought it as a Knitting with Red benefit item for women's heart health while at last year's MW Stitches event. The kit came with a Kollage circular needle with the firmer cable-wish I'd gotten the other one, but otherwise like the outcome so far.

Best wishes to Pontuf - sorry to hear you're so sick and had to postpone your trip---better days ahead.
PupLover - glad you were in contact with Jinx....she is such a wise and caring lady.
Julie/Lurker - sounds like things are getting put into place and so glad that you're able to visit with Fale via phone...do you have some dates planned for your trip?
Those in Pain....ouch...you inspire me -- I only have minor aches and pains and I get discouraged.
Washing up the bedding today and then heading out to do some grocery shopping - sunny, but cold here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ok confession time....I broke my New Year's resolution to not start a new project. The merino/silk yarn has been calling to me to make a scarf so I began one yesterday -- I love the yarn and so far am doing okay on the lace charts. The color is called "peony" and is a vibrant dark pinkish red...it will take me awhile.
> Here's the pattern I'm using:
> http://kollageyarns.shptron.com/p/sister-shawls
> 
> ...


It does seem that things are starting to 'gel'. Fale's birthday is 29th September- I have to save about $380 for the fare- if I can get a 'grab a seat' special, then I have also to house the dogs somehow, that will be a minimum of $60 a day for the two of them, I am hoping if I fall short to ask Fale for some help to get over- as his outgoings will be a lot less then mine! But also I may see him sooner if he has to come back to NZ because of visa requirements!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing how Handy Family does her photos! we can all reproduce them so easily! it looks a little like the Greek Dolmas, with the preserved [brined] grape leaves!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Those cabbage rolls look SO good! I love the dolmas, too. I'm hungry!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well folks, the days are already noticeably shorter, a month ago it would have been light by now- today the day is not quite dawning. So for us autumn is definitely on the way. Friday 18th January 2013.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And here I sit, wrapped in my shawl, waiting for spring...!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf, hopes and prayers you feel better soon. So sorry about your trip, hopefully you can take that trip soon.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Looks delicious.
> ...


Not my photos... I find them on the net...

And same things are made with grape leaves, also with wild onion leaves - and in fact the same way stuffed big peppers are made, but in the winter the cabbage is on the go...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well folks, the days are already noticeably shorter, a month ago it would have been light by now- today the day is not quite dawning. So for us autumn is definitely on the way. Friday 18th January 2013.


It means that summer is slowly traveling to here?..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks, the days are already noticeably shorter, a month ago it would have been light by now- today the day is not quite dawning. So for us autumn is definitely on the way. Friday 18th January 2013.
> ...


Indeed it does, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


I know that but this time they did not make the page go wild which is wonderful- a nearly recipe, and beautiful illustrations- so those of us who stuff peppers have an idea of how to make this one- just from looking!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn,
What wonderful info. Thank you so much. Several years ago went to dr. Re. Knees. He suggested surg. I said no way. He said " come back when you hurt enough" . As I am from New York you can imagine what I was thinking about that kind of attitude. If I was buried in sand with red ants and scorpions crawling on me I wouldn't ask him for help!

But I too look for alternative medicine and less invasive treatments. I will certainly keep your suggestion in mind.

The local acupuncturist was a friend of a friend and she practiced out of my home until she could settle here. I am a masseuse, and I have taught yoga.


Sam,
I pray you are candidate for lung transplant. Oh my goodness that would be so wonderful. I had chronic bronchitis as kid and know how it feels to have to fight to suck in air.
Sassafras/Desert Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> BBBIIIRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!
> minus 43°celcius this morning! and it is the one point of the celcius and farenheight thermometors that register the same temperature readings! school buses are canceled and not many kids going to school. Staying inside although I do have a physiotherapy appointment at 1:30 pm. lol, this is where we have the square tires now! lol Zoe


I was getting concerned, Zoe, since we hadn't had a note from you today. BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR is right. Thank goodness it never gets that cold here.
But it would be nice to see the sun one more time. We've had clouds and a cold rain since Sunday...and talk of a mix of snow tonight. Doubt that it will amount to much. The ground is much too wet and warm. With temps in the 40'sF all week, it's just wet, damp and nasty!
Please stay safe if you HAVE to go to your appt.
JuneK


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> sarmi with pickled cabbage


At first I thought this was cabbage rolls, which sounds really good today. I would try sarmi with pickled cabbage.

PS - a little knitting humor:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> sarmi with pickled cabbage
> 
> One of my favorite winter meals.
> 
> ...


Looks like stuffed cabbage. I take it the cabbage has been fermented. Oh how I wish I could have some of that right now. Maybe brussell sprouts will substitute for now as it is a little similar.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Handy Family, is this like the recipe you are talking about:

Sarmi is a traditional meal in Bulgaria, it is present in every Bulgarian home on Christmas Eve.

Preparation:

Minced meat (usually beef, pork, veal, or a combination thereof), rice, onions, and various spices, including salt, pepper and various local herbs are mixed together and then rolled into large plant leaves, which may be cabbage (fresh or pickled), chard, patience, vine leaf (fresh or pickled) or broadleaf plantain leaves. The combination is then cooked together in boiling water for few hours. While specific recipes vary across the region, it is uniformly recognized that the best cooking method is slow boiling in large clay pots. A special ingredient, flour browned in fat, is often added at the end of the process. Other fine-tuned flavors include cherry tree leaves in some locations; other recipes require the use of pork fatthe number of minor differences is virtually innumerable across the region. Vegetarian variants as well as those made with fish exist.
Bulgarian people overwhelmingly use sour cabbage as opposed to fresh cabbage. At the end of the autumn, families traditionally prepare the sour cabbage (as whole cabbage, or as individual leaves, but not shredded) for sarma-making. Another kind of sarma are those rolled in (grape) vine leaves smaller and with slightly different taste.
Sarma is normally a heavy dish (though families are increasingly using healthier options such as olive oil or other oils instead of the traditional pork fat). Thus, it is usually eaten during winter. Traditionally, they are served along with polenta or potatoes, which are sometimes mashed. Other optional add-ons include sour cream, yogurt and horseradish.
Cabbage rolls served in tomato sauce, though common in North America, are much less common in Southeastern Europe. Unlike its Polish or Ukrainian equivalents, the filling is predominantly meat, as opposed to ricein fact, it is only in recent times that rice has been added to sarma. Originally sarma was made with barley.
Serving
It is virtually impossible to make sarma for a small number of people, unless they are willing to help themselves to huge servings. Traditionally, a pot filled with sarme/sarmale is usually prepared for an entire family. Sarma is often served as a one of the main dishes during wedding ceremonies. In diasporic communities, it is often cherished as a reminder of their former homelands.

Special Thanks to Wikipedia


OK, I'm turning my oven on now for brussell sprouts and putting some vinegar and olive oil on them to give them that pickled tang.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > BBBIIIRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!
> ...


I s that actually -43F?!! OMG--I cannot imagine. Here on the Oregon coast, it is another glorious, sunny,sur frosty morning without a hint of wind stirring--we've had a string of them lately. Hellebores and early primula are in bloom and the bulbs are all pushing up out of the ground. I have an Iris unguicularis that is starting to bloom too--it's a winter bloomer and hardy in our climate. Greetings to all, and may your day/ afternoon/ evening be filled with good things, healing for those who are suffering, and the love of friends and family.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > BBBIIIRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!
> ...


Yah, lots of fibromyalgia issues have been coming around and staying with me this winter. 
My van is frozen solid even though it is plugged in. My mechanic will come around later and see what he needs to do. Might mean I need to replace the battery which has been the same battery that I had for the last five years or more. When the battery dies for what ever reason, it is never the same again. If the van does not start by the time I need to get to my appointment, then a taxi will come for me. Zoe


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Handy Family, is this like the recipe you are talking about:
> 
> Sarmi is a traditional meal in Bulgaria, it is present in every Bulgarian home on Christmas Eve.
> 
> ...


Angora-when you said maybe brussell sprouts would work instead of cabbage, I had visions of you hollowing out and stuffing those little guys! Now that's dedication.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Angora-when you said maybe brussell sprouts would work instead of cabbage, I had visions of you hollowing out and stuffing those little guys! Now that's dedication.


I had the same thought! Ha.

I like Brussels sprouts roasted in Italian dressing, too. Nummy!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


When the temperatures are at minus 40° it is the same in celcius or farenheight. It is the point where the two calculations are equal to each other.

I would love to see your iris! I think them a beautiful flower. Do you have a photo of yours that you can post?

Nice to see you posting again. I know I have not done much posting the past few days. But have been reading everyones' posts and praying for those that require a better health situation. Of course I been praying for Julie and Fale too.

My neice phoned me on Monday evening. She and her sig. other are expecting their first baby in July. I am taking the Baby Surprise Jacket workshop next month with Purple V and London Gal. I plan on knitting the BSJ for the baby. I have some baby quilting that I want to do for the lil one. Perhaps I will do a baby quilt with my Mom. It will be her first great grandchild and will make me a great auntie. Such wonderful happenings in families amid lots of heartaches too. hmmmmmm, guess it is called life. Zoe


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


Just took a few pics of early blooms--unfortunately, the bloom on the Iris that was out yesterday has died, they only last a day. But here are some others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see your iris! I think them a beautiful flower. Do you have a photo of yours that you can post?
> ...


Those are just beautiful, Gingerwitch!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Handy Family, is this like the recipe you are talking about:
> 
> Sarmi is a traditional meal in Bulgaria, it is present in every Bulgarian home on Christmas Eve.
> 
> ...


Thank you!
Yea, that's about right - although we serve it with sour milk / yogurt, not with tomatoes. And heavy red wine - for drink.
Well, the sour cabbage is not hard to make - it just takes a lot of time to mature... You just need a pot with wide entrance - for the cabbages to go in and out. And pure the... brine? - over, and let it stay - according to the temperature / weather it takes from 2 weeks to 2 month to be ready. The brine is 40g salt for 10l water manly. And some spicing might be put in - I put some hot peppers (whole, not cut) around the cabbage and some cut pieces of onion, some garlic, fennel - with the stamps and all, it's even good if it has seeds, am... well, whatever spicy things I have around - some coriander, grains of black pepper, cardamom, a few pieces of ginger... some cellary (am, misspelled)..., oh, some honey - but not much. Well, formally the water with the spices and salt and so on should be boiled and cooled, but I usually must skip this part. You will need to ... well, not really turn it upside down, but make the liquid move about every other day for the first days or week, and than just leave it at a cold place. Just try it from time to time - when it gets sour enough for your taste some Na-bensoat, but not much. It kills the bacteria and stopps the process. The juice, after it is all done, can and usually is drunk - diluted, usually, with water, and with some red pepper in it, maybe some cut leek... It is supposed to be a very good thing for hang-over. And it "clears" the intestines really well too.

And the reason I thought about sarma is that I was just eating some...

PP
Zoe, I just love this scared snowman!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The cabbages do look good, and I had visions of Angora pealing and wrapping those little leaves around the stuffing. lol...
5, stay warm. 
Beautiful plants Gingerwitch, DH and I can't wait to get our gardens and yard in general put in this spring, our yard looks like a graveyard it's been let get so run down, we have our work cut out for us. The is an old sprinkler system installed so we neeed to see if that works or if it needs to be removed/replaced. 
Well, I'm off to clean the bathroom I think and maybe mop floors, then just knit knit knit. My DA (dear aunt) has some Minestrone soup I need to run over and get so may get DH out for some fresh air. Have a great day all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - so sorry you are so sick - sending you mountains of healing energy - it is good that you have pontuf and your husband to help - sounds like he makes a good nurse. wishing you a speedy recovery.

sam



Pontuf said:


> We were supposed to be up and heading to the airport in an hour for our trip to Hawaii. Saturday I came down with the flu and it has hit me hard. My doctor said it is Type A and it is the worst. She said to expect to be sick in bed for 2 weeks! I have been so miserable for a week. I never knew I could be so sick with no let up.
> I haven't had the flu for 17 years! This is nothing to mess with. It has left me so lethargic, so not interested in anything, and no interest in food. DH has been great, forcing fluids and food down me, walking Pontuf so he gets some exercise, throwing blankets on me to keep me warm.
> Sorry to dump this especially when others have so many urgent worries but I just can't believe I feel so bad. If you have any symptoms go to your doctor right away. I waited from Saturday to Monday so can't take Tamaflu, it won't work. This has attacked every part of my body, even my eyes.
> Pontuf won't leave the end of the bed. DH pushed the leather stuffed bench to the side of the bed and covered it with a blanket so that Pontuf could lay next to me and not crawl on the bed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gingerwitch, there is something to be said for the delicacy and the beauty of flower blossoms!! Thank you for the pictures!

And yup, the cold is supposed to continue for another two weeks before it breaks. hahah, such is life in the north!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it definitely is not for the weak of heart - hopefully the mri will show something that can be fixed and you can get rid of the pain.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > old age is a killer - i am not aging gracefully.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks daralene - the green yarn is all packaged and sitting where i can see it - something will move me one of these days -with the bulkiness of the yarn you need to be careful with the pattern - i would like the pattern to allow the yarn to shine - not the other way around.

thanks for the two sites - they will be a bit help. had i enough of the green yarn i might have knit a hoodie but there definitely is not enough. i bought this in seattle on our yarn crawl - it was on sale and i bought all that they had.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, I guess I'm not much good at figuring out what project would be good for the green yarn.
> 
> Here is a link. Click on the "Here" and it will take you to a chart showing how much yarn you need for different things:
> http://knitingirl.blogspot.com/p/how-much-yarn-do-i-need-to-knit-this.html
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the next time you go shopping marianne but some crockpot liners - there are the next best thing to sliced bread.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I am "cooking" today.. put a roast in the crock pot with wine, beef stock, potatoes and carrots, an onion of course and what I had left of some celery. I'll add a package of dry gravy mix after it has cooked for about 6 hours, that will thicken the juices up for a nice gravy consistency. I don't have a recipe really, just dump this that and the other together till it looks right, it's Mom's and C's favorite meal easy to make and no fuss or bother everything in one pot makes clean up a breeze!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

discover that daralene and you have your fortune made - meanwhile i just want a cleaning person to come in twice a week.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Going to try and get some work done now. I want a house that cleans itself. :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> discover that daralene and you have your fortune made - meanwhile i just want a cleaning person to come in twice a week.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


A roomba that does whole rooms instead of just floors? That would be awesome! 

My little heater is chugging away under my desk here, though we are nowhere near as cold as up Zoe's way...stay warm/cool--eh, let's just say comfortable!

I'm chomping at the bit to get done with work and chores today so I can get back to working on my sweater tonight!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I just finished the hat that is really tight - for David, my son, that is, the hat, I'll try to make a picture tomorrow - and we should be off to bad, it's pretty late... so good night all!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful! I can't believe you have spring flowers coming up. We have had 7 nights of hard freeze this past week. We tried to cover the more delicate plants but I may have lost both of my fig trees. Hasn't been this cold for so long in 24 years.

Pontuf



gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Handy Family, is this like the recipe you are talking about:
> ...


That is too funny. That would have to be for really little people. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Just cut them off the stalk, wash them & remove a few outer leaves if blemished, put some balsalmic vinegar, olive oil, salt and pepper and let bake. They were ready in a 1/2 hr. and so good. But I didn't stuff them. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> Just took a few pics of early blooms--unfortunately, the bloom on the Iris that was out yesterday has died, they only last a day. But here are some others.


How lovely to see flowers. Beautiful photos too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like quite a long process. My family had large pickle crock pots -- I could never lift them empty, much less when they were filled with the pickling brine and the vegetables (cucumber, beets, etc.) Our neighbors used to make their home made sauerkraut and corned beef in these crocks too....I hear they are very expensive now days
to buy if you can find them at antique stores.


HandyFamily said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Handy Family, is this like the recipe you are talking about:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks yummy kati - when did you say dinner was?

sam



HandyFamily said:


> sarmi with pickled cabbage
> 
> One of my favorite winter meals.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love cabbage rolls - what a great meal just by themselves and a little vinegar to splash on them.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so jealous gingerwitch - it will be awhile yet before our bulbs start poking out of the ground.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures gingerwitch - thanks for sharing.

sam



gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not really a hard day at work, but I am tired. Tomorrow, DD and I are going to the Mavericks game. I hope it will be a good one. They have improved, but still low on the standings. I really doubt if they make the playoffs this year. That will be pretty sad!

I think the itching is some better, but I still have lots of red dots! Pretty funny.

I hope everyone is doing well. I'll check back later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds somewhat like what mother did when she made sauerkraut in a big crock. stored it in the basement.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Handy Family, is this like the recipe you are talking about:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Not really a hard day at work, but I am tired. Tomorrow, DD and I are going to the Mavericks game. I hope it will be a good one. They have improved, but still low on the standings. I really doubt if they make the playoffs this year. That will be pretty sad!
> 
> I think the itching is some better, but I still have lots of red dots! Pretty funny.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I'll check back later.


Hope you soon feel better. Allergies can make you feel lackluster too. In fact you can even feel sick from them. Glad the itching is some better. It's awful to be itchy. As someone else said earlier today, Ask me how I know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5, so glad to see you back on. Now that is major cold weather. Life threatening for sure. Down here I don't think we would even go out in it but you say school wasn't even cancelled. Stay safe and hope they get your vehicle fixed up for you. This is the time for the fire and knitting needles along with breaks with a good book and naps all bundled up with an afghan you have knit.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Handy Family, it sounds like your food in Bulgaria is so wonderful and healthy. I love the idea of the cabbage rolls with the yoghurt. Tomatoes are great too. Love them both ways. 

Do you have your own garden in the spring/summer? 

Are there lots of creative knitters like you? I know you said people knit their own things but are they creative like what you do?

Thank you so much for sharing about your life with us :!: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Uf.
> I'm backing up on that recipe, it looks like there is no such a thing as the pickled cabbage - and even if I post a recipe for it, the process takes like a month.
> Sorry...


It looks yummy, even if it does take a month.[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I will have to look up how to roast sprouts, all I have ever done is boil them in salted water, have also had them with chestnuts but still boiled. I love them and roasted sounds good. lyn 


Sorlenna said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Angora-when you said maybe brussell sprouts would work instead of cabbage, I had visions of you hollowing out and stuffing those little guys! Now that's dedication.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well folks, the days are already noticeably shorter, a month ago it would have been light by now- today the day is not quite dawning. So for us autumn is definitely on the way. Friday 18th January 2013.


We were just remarking tonight that the days are getting longer and it's not getting dark quite so early! :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> I will have to look up how to roast sprouts, all I have ever done is boil them in salted water, have also had them with chestnuts but still boiled. I love them and roasted sounds good. lyn
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


I just rinse, coat with the dressing or oil/vinegar and spices, put them in a pan and cover with foil and put them in the oven at 400F for about 20-30 minutes--stir a couple of times so they don't scorch. Easy peasy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> I will have to look up how to roast sprouts, all I have ever done is boil them in salted water, have also had them with chestnuts but still boiled. I love them and roasted sounds good. lyn
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


I turn the oven up to 400f/200c approx. and then when I put the sprouts in I turn it down to 350f 180c approx. and bake for 25-30 min. You can also shred them and it would take much less time, but I think they are fun whole. I get them a little crunchy on the outside and oh so creamy on the inside. The vinegar gives them such a nice taste, or any dressing you like. You could also use ranch or buttermilk dressing for a dip with them.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much Marianne - we appreciate the prayers and good thoughts from you and your group. luv-az


Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I didn't sleep well not sure if it was the rain or the dogs were restless or what, but I kept waking about every hour. I have a friend that is going to come and pick me up and we are going out for breakfast then to her home and craft for a bit. She is starting to make miniature furniture 1/6 scale and she has never used stains before, always just paint. This is going to be a fun day for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Julie, I hope today was a bit of a better day for you. Have been keeping my arms around you for support.
> Polndra, hope that your DH's fingers heal quickly and that he adapts well to the new him, was it his left or right hand? And is he left or right-handed??
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

These are just wonderful I love the colors and the shape of the sock - very very nice!! AZ


agnescr said:


> Good morning /afternoon/evening everyone from a cold frosty 0c
> Fife,but at least it is dry,hope everyone is feeling much better today.
> just finished these socks using the pattern I got from 5mmdpn I now have orders for another 4 pairs............I think that they see me as a knitting machine lol
> Before they all arrive with foot measurements I will get other bits and pieces done


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

melyn said:


> I will have to look up how to roast sprouts, all I have ever done is boil them in salted water, have also had them with chestnuts but still boiled. I love them and roasted sounds good. lyn
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


I steam mine sometimes and then just a little butter n salt


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here in the Shenandoah Valley VA it is snowing. We have about three inches on the ground right now. We also have tulips and jonquils up about two inches. I hope they don't freeze. Come on Spring!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5, so glad to see you back on. Now that is major cold weather. Life threatening for sure. Down here I don't think we would even go out in it but you say school wasn't even cancelled. Stay safe and hope they get your vehicle fixed up for you. This is the time for the fire and knitting needles along with breaks with a good book and naps all bundled up with an afghan you have knit.
> Hugs


No schools were cancelled even though the buses were not running. Some of the little kids wont mind staying home. The high school kids will only show up if they need extra help as this is what these kinds of days are used for. No skidoos running -- too cold for them to run -- and quite a few kids get to school that way in the winter. Sometimes the teachers will post the assignments and what to do online for their classes. I expect that this is what they are going to do. Tomorrow is going to be just as cold, so the kids have a 4-day weekend. All part of living up here!

The birds all came looking for food and I could not disappoint them! My back yard backs right up to the bush and that is where they hunker down for the nights and when it is cold out. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My camera decided to die on me, so now I need to have a funeral for it but on the up side, I get to get a better one, yay!! DH had gotten this one for me several years ago and it worked okay for general pics, but for anything that needed detail, not so much. Thank goodness the phone has a camera until I can get a new camera.
> I just finished sewing on the buttons to this little dress a couple minutes ago and thought I'd share. I love the Baby Jacquards yarn, fun to watch the flowers develop.


That is so cute!!! I just scored 10 skeins of this in various colors and dye lots at Wal-Mart - marked down to $2.50 each - I just couldn't pass it up - told DH it makes me look so good!!!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> After posting the pic, I see that I really do need to do something with my toes. lol...At least take off the old polish if nothing else. lol


you are so funny- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all so very much for your support, care, concern, advice and prayers all are greatly appreciated. my mom was with me at the colonoscopy and tells me after we talked today after she read the email that she figured from the pictures he gave us and his report that it was cancer, so she was better prepared than I thought.
> 
> they are trying to get me in with the oncologist Friday or first of next week, not exactly the one I wanted to see.but New to his office and they do consult each other and I can switch if I want after.initial appt. I said that was fine as I want to get this moving as fast as possible.
> 
> ...


Love to you and yours - Mom's are like that - and she'll be right there with you - wish we could be. Glad you got your hugs and I'm glad your Dad is coming home - it's important for you to have your family around you right now - how loved you are dear friend!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It sounds like you are getting all your "ducks in a row" as the saying goes. I'm so glad that Lupe is willing to do all that she is- you and Fale are both lucky to have her. Handling all of this on your own would be overwhelming. love to you J -- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I know that Pup lover must feel better - a Pontuf sloppy pup kiss is filled with magic!!!! AZ



Pontuf said:


> Pup lover - my heart goes out to you and your family. Treatment is so encouraging and positive and you are under excellent care.
> You are in my prayers and we are all here for you 24/7.
> A big hug to you from me and Pontuf sends you a sloppy pup kiss.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I only remember days that cold in Northern Iowa when it included the wind chill factor.....sure is cold. Hope everyone stays safe and warm.



5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5, so glad to see you back on. Now that is major cold weather. Life threatening for sure. Down here I don't think we would even go out in it but you say school wasn't even cancelled. Stay safe and hope they get your vehicle fixed up for you. This is the time for the fire and knitting needles along with breaks with a good book and naps all bundled up with an afghan you have knit.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear this - Please take care of yourself - you know that it is nothing to mess with - Hawaii will be there when you're better. Watch your electrolytes - you need more than just water. Healing vibes headed to you - love, AZ


Pontuf said:


> We were supposed to be up and heading to the airport in an hour for our trip to Hawaii. Saturday I came down with the flu and it has hit me hard. My doctor said it is Type A and it is the worst. She said to expect to be sick in bed for 2 weeks! I have been so miserable for a week. I never knew I could be so sick with no let up.
> I haven't had the flu for 17 years! This is nothing to mess with. It has left me so lethargic, so not interested in anything, and no interest in food. DH has been great, forcing fluids and food down me, walking Pontuf so he gets some exercise, throwing blankets on me to keep me warm.
> Sorry to dump this especially when others have so many urgent worries but I just can't believe I feel so bad. If you have any symptoms go to your doctor right away. I waited from Saturday to Monday so can't take Tamaflu, it won't work. This has attacked every part of my body, even my eyes.
> Pontuf won't leave the end of the bed. DH pushed the leather stuffed bench to the side of the bed and covered it with a blanket so that Pontuf could lay next to me and not crawl on the bed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like things are progressing quickly for you and soon you will be surrounded by lots of loving family. I love your spirit and sense of humor -- I'd be worried if someone besides a doctor asked to see your "tat"!! You're so funny. Hope you keep your spirits up and get through the next week ....just keep putting one foot in front of the other!


AZ Sticks said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all so very much for your support, care, concern, advice and prayers all are greatly appreciated. my mom was with me at the colonoscopy and tells me after we talked today after she read the email that she figured from the pictures he gave us and his report that it was cancer, so she was better prepared than I thought.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That is so cute!!! I just scored 10 skeins of this in various colors and dye lots at Wal-Mart - marked down to $2.50 each - I just couldn't pass it up - told DH it makes me look so good!!!! AZ


Lucky you! I can never find anything on clearance at ours; it seems the other crafts are taking over the yarn section. It was a whole aisle, and now it's about 2/3 of an aisle, as they've moved the cross stitch stuff to the end there beside the yarn. I guess maybe they don't sell much with Joanns right around the corner, though. 

Ah, I must figure out what's for supper...again...people around here think they gotta eat every day or something. LOL


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.

Surgery will be Tuesday or Wednesday. Mom DH and I all liked the surgeon, young, explained everything well, patiently answered all of our questions asked 3 times if we had anymore questions. Gave me his cell number as he is out of town for the weekend, and wanted to make sure we could get a hold of him with any questions we have. 
I have the most common type of colon cancer there is. He sees no need for any radiation, not that invasive not that far gone however they say that. He is not even sure that i will have to have chemo afterwards. If everything is as it looks and goes and he anticipates, he will make 3 incisions, remove the bad part of the colon, reattach and I will be done! Minimum of 3 days in hospital, have to be up and moving, on pain pills only, eating and going potty with no problems. 2 to 3 month recovery after, just depends on person. Says Im young and healthy otherwise should not have any issues. He does not anticipate a colostomy, says if he gets in and that is different it will only be temporary anyway, says if he gets in there and finds something other tests have not shown he will take everything he needs to.

We all left feeling much better and positive about the procedure. I just want it over and to be on the road to recovery. I DO NOT have to do another bowl prep!!! Told him I loved him for that one. And since it is not colitis or crohns will not have to follow any kind of a diet or worry about flare ups. Will have to keep an eye on things and prolly have more than regular colonoscopy for a year or two but thats ok. 

So many friends and all of my family, in addition to all of you on here, have reached out with support and prayers and there I times I just cry realizing how many people care and are here for me. I could see a relief in DH after today also, he has been hiding his emotions and feelings trying to be strong and positive for me. He has no school tomorrow so he will connect with a friend or two and talk and relax. 

I am still seeing the oncologist tomorrow so that he will already be on board to review everything and if chemo is needed then we will be that much further ahead. I had all of my reports and everything with me in case he didnt have them but they had copies of everything so nice. 

Thank you all for your continued support and prayers will keep you informed as to exactly what day surgery will be. 

Love, hugs and prayers!!!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.
> 
> Surgery will be Tuesday or Wednesday. Mom DH and I all liked the surgeon, young, explained everything well, patiently answered all of our questions asked 3 times if we had anymore questions. Gave me his cell number as he is out of town for the weekend, and wanted to make sure we could get a hold of him with any questions we have.
> I have the most common type of colon cancer there is. He sees no need for any radiation, not that invasive not that far gone however they say that. He is not even sure that i will have to have chemo afterwards. If everything is as it looks and goes and he anticipates, he will make 3 incisions, remove the bad part of the colon, reattach and I will be done! Minimum of 3 days in hospital, have to be up and moving, on pain pills only, eating and going potty with no problems. 2 to 3 month recovery after, just depends on person. Says Im young and healthy otherwise should not have any issues. He does not anticipate a colostomy, says if he gets in and that is different it will only be temporary anyway, says if he gets in there and finds something other tests have not shown he will take everything he needs to.
> ...


Oh I am pleased you like the surgeon and what he has had to say must have lifted a little of the weight.

Sending you lots of ((((Hugs)))) and healing light.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! I just got back on here and saw this - so happy for you Pup lover - sounds like a walk in the park.... I need to go back about 10 pages and catch up, but wanted to do a hip hip hooray and love to you!!! AZ


Pup lover said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.
> 
> Surgery will be Tuesday or Wednesday. Mom DH and I all liked the surgeon, young, explained everything well, patiently answered all of our questions asked 3 times if we had anymore questions. Gave me his cell number as he is out of town for the weekend, and wanted to make sure we could get a hold of him with any questions we have.
> I have the most common type of colon cancer there is. He sees no need for any radiation, not that invasive not that far gone however they say that. He is not even sure that i will have to have chemo afterwards. If everything is as it looks and goes and he anticipates, he will make 3 incisions, remove the bad part of the colon, reattach and I will be done! Minimum of 3 days in hospital, have to be up and moving, on pain pills only, eating and going potty with no problems. 2 to 3 month recovery after, just depends on person. Says Im young and healthy otherwise should not have any issues. He does not anticipate a colostomy, says if he gets in and that is different it will only be temporary anyway, says if he gets in there and finds something other tests have not shown he will take everything he needs to.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That sounds wonderful Pup Lover, a good relationship with the surgeon is so important, I'm really glad you all like him. 
Keeping you in prayers through it all, and many warm hugs to hold you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, I thought I'd post you a pic of my neighbors Corgies, they are so cute.

Every time I go out to the car, I see them and think of you and Ringo.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Joy - I so hope that this is an easy fix for you - I can no longer sleep on my left side - time and too much activity (not all good) has taken it's toll on my shoulder and hip - once in a great while the hip will bother me as I'm up and about - but come night time if I lay on my left for any length of time I wait up with the worst pain.... and once it starts it just won't stop. Are you seeing a orthopedic dr??? I hope they can help. - AZ
PS I had to look up sangha!!! love new ideas -


sassafras123 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > old age is a killer - i am not aging gracefully.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pup Lover, terrific news. So happy for you. 
Sassafras


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I "hear" the lilt in your voice dear Marianne - I'm so glad that you are making forward progress!!! Hope your day with your "son" is wonderful - he is lucky to have to - AZ


Marianne818 said:


> So sorry to hear that you have this awful flu Pontuf, just rest and take it easy, Hawaii will be there when you are well and ready to enjoy once again!
> 
> Finally caught up on the posts, just in time to sign off and get ready for my day. I had a wonderful day yesterday, breakfast was awesome. Good food and wonderful friends, what more could a person want? We went for a drive to see the river and a few of the major creeks in the area.. most are at or above flood stages, running very fast and muddy, not the usual peaceful spots that we normally enjoy visiting for sure. I was great to get out and about for sure and I did not overdo, I was very well "behaved" at least for this trip, not so sure about tomorrow though, :thumbup:
> Today I am really excited to see my Richard, haven't seen him for several months but we do text or call at least 3 times a week plus he sends emails of course. I have set up my small norfolk pine with a red cloth around it and his gifts waiting for him. He tries to make it every year but then he will relent and let someone have the time off that has a family, he will be on call and too far away if he is here.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love them....


Poledra65 said:


> Julie, I thought I'd post you a pic of my neighbors Corgies, they are so cute.
> 
> Every time I go out to the car, I see them and think of you and Ringo.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Going to try and get some work done now. I want a house that cleans itself. :roll:


OH - me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love,AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PupLover - I like your surgeon too!! Sounds like he's just what you need...and his approach makes sense...my sister just had her colostomy reversed and that went well - I'd never heard of that happening before. 

Best wishes for all good things happening on Tuesday and that all follow-up treatments are manageable!! Prayers and hugs continuing.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> BBBIIIRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!
> minus 43°celcius this morning! and it is the one point of the celcius and farenheight thermometors that register the same temperature readings! school buses are canceled and not many kids going to school. Staying inside although I do have a physiotherapy appointment at 1:30 pm. lol, this is where we have the square tires now! lol Zoe


I sure hope you had a safe trip Zoe - you should be long back home by now............luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Daniel is a huge Dr Who fan, has seen every episode thanks to the internet. He wants me to make him a Dr Who scarf, after seeing all the yarns it will take I told him to find the correct color and purchase and I'll make it.. so far no more talk about making one, LOL. Guess I'll try to watch a few episodes to see if it is something I'd enjoy also.


I'm not sure who originally posted this here, but I have a "geek" attorney who asked me the same thing. I told him the same thing, & same response.

I had a great thing happen this morning. I wore my grey legwarmers to work - mostly to keep my legs warm in this weather. Two guys gave me a compliment on how cute they were. It's official: the legwarmers are cute. I was worried about looking like an escapee from the 1980s...

catch up later![/quote]

why do I think they thought YOU were cute and the legwarmers just gave them a reason to talk to you?????? Luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And here I sit, wrapped in my shawl, waiting for spring...!


Me toooooooooooooo!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Yay, Pup-lover, wonderful news. It sounds like the best case scenario and a young, upbeat, practical surgeon to boot! I am so happy for you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Oh Zoe - sorry about your van - I went out and charged my jeep battery and put the trickle charger on it while we were in a hard freeze warning- with DH sick we have been driving the truck - it's much warmer!! Hope you made it to your appointment - sounds like you need to see the dr. love to you - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely pictures!!! Thank you for the flowers....AZ


gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hear you Pontuf - I have cactus that has never bowed to the weather in 10 years laying on the ground. I'm just going to wait and see what survives.... warmer today so the hard freeze is behind us - I hope you're feeling better - luv-AZ



Pontuf said:


> Beautiful! I can't believe you have spring flowers coming up. We have had 7 nights of hard freeze this past week. We tried to cover the more delicate plants but I may have lost both of my fig trees. Hasn't been this cold for so long in 24 years.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Melyn I'm sure everyone will have their own ideas - but I cut mine in half and toss them with a little olive oil and minced garlic - then I either put them on a cookie sheet and roast them at 350 for 20 minutes... watch them!!! or stir fry them in a skillet!!!! yummy! AZ


melyn said:


> I will have to look up how to roast sprouts, all I have ever done is boil them in salted water, have also had them with chestnuts but still boiled. I love them and roasted sounds good. lyn
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


had not heard that one before! but as the daughter of a 'clay' shooter, and Dad and brothers also literally went duck shooting, I think I see the meaning- or do they mean how ducks waddle along in line? I am glad Lupe is being there for us. The offer was made that I go over too- but Ringo and I are cold weather beings- I have known for quite a while this could happen- just got caught out by it coming so quickly. But it is good they let him ring as often as they have- if I have the money, I will adjust my plan with Telecom to include calls to Australia, only snag is working out where actually he is- because he is coming and going between 3 houses. It will be a big day Tuesday, I have to walk about 1/2 mile to the office- not that that is a problem in itself- just it is not on the main road, and the instruction 'opposite the tennis courts' means nothing to me, nor to the lady in Wellington nearly 400 miles away, who was taking my call!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I know that Pup lover must feel better - a Pontuf sloppy pup kiss is filled with magic!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > That is so cute!!! I just scored 10 skeins of this in various colors and dye lots at Wal-Mart - marked down to $2.50 each - I just couldn't pass it up - told DH it makes me look so good!!!! AZ
> ...


Here too!! And NEVER any help with an idea.....AZ

:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > That is so cute!!! I just scored 10 skeins of this in various colors and dye lots at Wal-Mart - marked down to $2.50 each - I just couldn't pass it up - told DH it makes me look so good!!!! AZ
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yea, Pup lover!,!!, May God hold you in his care and this bump in the road be over quickly. Still praying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds wonderful Pup Lover, a good relationship with the surgeon is so important, I'm really glad you all like him.
> Keeping you in prayers through it all, and many warm hugs to hold you.


Please add me in there too, Pup lover- I am so glad things are flowing smoothly it all sounds very hopeful!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm doing the happy dance for you, Puplover! It sounds very good. Take care of yourself and enjoy the weekend. It sounds like the surgeon knows what he is doing!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I would say it comes from the babies following along behind mom..... but I would have to do some serious internet research to be sure!!! I just like the idea - sounds so organized!! I'm sure you will work out all the details and I'm glad that you have the appointment on Tuesday. Is there anyone on the other end with internet access - maybe you could email Fale and someone could read them to him????? I know that you never wanted to make the move and the truth of it is that it is the best thing for Fale... so as long as you can manage on your own where you are then it is time to move that all forward. There is no telling what will happen down the road - we both know that "things change".... but I'm here and in full support of you my friend. love, Sandi


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pontuf, I am so sorry that the flu has hit you so hard. I hope it doesn't take 2 weeks of bedrest! I'm sure you don't even feel like knitting! I hope you still get to go on your trip!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok I am caught up and it seems to be quiet for the moment. I need to go put dinner on the table and clean up after. I will check in before bedtime - I hope that everyone finds the strength they need for the tasks at hand. My support is here for all who need it - love to all - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, I thought I'd post you a pic of my neighbors Corgies, they are so cute.
> 
> Every time I go out to the car, I see them and think of you and Ringo.


They look a goodly pack! Corgis are such curious dogs- they love to see the world, and that looks an excellent vantage point for them. I particularly like the tricolour one! Mum was keen to bring in the multi colours- when we were first here every corgi was red and white, or that golden brown- forget the technical term


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Thank you Sandi! I so appreciate the caring everyone has shown. I like the picture of the baby ducks best!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover, this is wonderful that you don't have to sit around for a month or two worrying before surgery. Like the fact that the doctor gave you his cell number while he is out of town. There are some wonderful doctors and he sounds like one. The prognosis sounds very good too. Thank God you went for that colonoscopy. And we are thankful for you. I pray you will have a peace so that you can go into surgery as healthy as possible.
You know you will have prayers with you this whole journey.
Hugs


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup Lover, YES. For the news you have to get, it sounds this was the best possible so far. And you know we're all right here for you. 

Julie, those puppies...oh, my. I could just scoop them up and snuggle. Sigh. I can almost feel their velvety ears. 

I'm off to work on my sleeves but glad I stopped back to catch up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Melyn I'm sure everyone will have their own ideas - but I cut mine in half and toss them with a little olive oil and minced garlic - then I either put them on a cookie sheet and roast them at 350 for 20 minutes... watch them!!! or stir fry them in a skillet!!!! yummy! AZ
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> ...


I like garlic on almost anything. Sounds good here too. A little parmesan for those who want just something extra. I don't have it in the house now for weight reasons, but it would be good too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, what about skyping. That might not cost as much. I don't know a lot about it but I know people do it and I thought it was free. I'm sure someone else on here knows more about it than I do. When Sandy mentioned about the internet it reminded me that Bill's one sister was just working in England for 3 years and she skyped the family all the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pup Lover, YES. For the news you have to get, it sounds this was the best possible so far. And you know we're all right here for you.
> 
> Julie, those puppies...oh, my. I could just scoop them up and snuggle. Sigh. I can almost feel their velvety ears.
> 
> I'm off to work on my sleeves but glad I stopped back to catch up.


they were rather gorgeous! they are now so mature they have both been through two seasons- don't know if they will be being bred- there is a serious shortage of corgis here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Melyn I'm sure everyone will have their own ideas - but I cut mine in half and toss them with a little olive oil and minced garlic - then I either put them on a cookie sheet and roast them at 350 for 20 minutes... watch them!!! or stir fry them in a skillet!!!! yummy! AZ
> ...


I will have to try the parmesan on them next time, sounds delicious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ringo's litter mates are so pretty. The tri color next door is my favorite of the three also, mainly he is the one who greets me and sees me off all the time. He's just a sweetie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Should try that too-IF I see sprouts in reasonable condition- not having frosts they don't develop full flavour here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ringo's litter mates are so pretty. The tri color next door is my favorite of the three also, mainly he is the one who greets me and sees me off all the time. He's just a sweetie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.!


YEAH....best book I've read all year...... I didn't want to make light of the situation, but was hoping for just this solution.... quick surgery, possibly no other needed and get on with getting on....... Let me tell you about walking laps around the dining room table.......... (I'm doing a happy dance for you and DH is wondering just how much wine I had on knitting day out!!!)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I will have to try the parmesan on them next time, sounds delicious.[/quote]

Should try that too-IF I see sprouts in reasonable condition- not having frosts they don't develop full flavour here.[/quote]

I have some still in the garden, they keep rather well out there when it is cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

found this on my facebook page, not everyone's solution!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello all..... and sorry that I just have not been able to catch up this week.... I AM working on it.

*Sam* Glorious wingspan......

*Julie* Wonderful waterfall shawl.... such a nice yarn.... I have to get up to speed on Fale.... thinking of you and hoping this works out for the best for all....

*Pontuf* and all with flu...... SORRY..... It sure is not any fun and so many polaces are out of vaccine..... Suere hope we and om stay clear.

*Polendra* I think it is you burying the camera..... My camera is *fine*.... but the cord has run off with the I-pad cord..... rendering both pretty useless..... Sure hope I can get that and printer issues resolved sometime this month.... in between all the routine Dr. things......

*Marianne* So sorry to hear of Ben's newest round of problems..... but I know he is in good hands.... and am thrilled that you are doing well..... (DH made me wear a mask when visitors stopped in right after surgery and made everyone wash hands with antibacterial. A friend had picked up two differnt masks from supplier..... They about killed me... The one worked SO WELL that a person who just had two lung lobes removed really ould not BREATH... He also would not let me around a lot of children during chemo... even though I did not have a compromised immune system...... I know you are getting vabin fever.... but it *is* winter.... Think of it as a cozy retreat with lots of yarn......)

*Pammie* So sorry that mom is not doing well..... You do know that I am just down the street if you need any help with dogs.... for a quick trip..... One of my friend's just lost her mother this past week-end.... She had taked a fall and broken hip,,,, but that was not the problem.... That healed...... She was 95..... I know we don't want to admit it, but our mother's are just reaching that age..... It still doesn't make it any less painful....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> the next time you go shopping marianne but some crockpot liners - there are the next best thing to sliced bread.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Julie... If that door is a closet...... be very careful reopening!!!!!! (the trick is if one can still bend over to pick up off the floor.... or pick SELF off the floor.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll never get caught up at this rate... i've been out all day and tomorrow and Sat. are pretty full too so I'd best get to some e-mails..... (DH is watching "Jack the Ripper' with Johnny Dep..... I like him but think I need to take a little walk to another room..... Too hard to watch and concentrate...... Back soon.... I hope.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jynx, so good to see you, I hope your cords turn up soon, unfortunately they don't eat or they'd be sitting there waiting for you. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello all..... and sorry that I just have not been able to catch up this week.... I AM working on it.
> 
> *Sam* Glorious wingspan......
> 
> ...


Jynx! thank you for that compliment, the Fale saga has involved rather a lot of this weeks posts. I should know more by the end of this day! Was wondering how you were, yourself- you've obviously been busy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie... If that door is a closet...... be very careful reopening!!!!!! (the trick is if one can still bend ober to pivck up off the floor.... or pick SELF off the floor.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:
 

> GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.
> 
> Surgery will be Tuesday or Wednesday. Mom DH and I all liked the surgeon, young, explained everything well, patiently answered all of our questions asked 3 times if we had anymore questions. Gave me his cell number as he is out of town for the weekend, and wanted to make sure we could get a hold of him with any questions we have.
> I have the most common type of colon cancer there is. He sees no need for any radiation, not that invasive not that far gone however they say that. He is not even sure that i will have to have chemo afterwards. If everything is as it looks and goes and he anticipates, he will make 3 incisions, remove the bad part of the colon, reattach and I will be done! Minimum of 3 days in hospital, have to be up and moving, on pain pills only, eating and going potty with no problems. 2 to 3 month recovery after, just depends on person. Says Im young and healthy otherwise should not have any issues. He does not anticipate a colostomy, says if he gets in and that is different it will only be temporary anyway, says if he gets in there and finds something other tests have not shown he will take everything he needs to.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne.... That is one of our favorite comfort foods for cold weather but I just do it in roaster.... DH did a new twist on some ribs cut the "wrong" way this week.... kind of saurbraten..... but no viegar. He just ground up some of my thin Swedish ginger cookies into the gravy..... YUMMY... Tonight was a kale, carrot, lentit soup with lots of Indian spices..... (The homemade biscuits and Irish butter saved the meal for me and I am sure vegetarian GD will love the care package! It was really very good, just not my favorite spice blend.... now or ever)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.


Those are absolutely beautiful colors and will be wonderful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like doing aspargus this way also - coat them with olive oil - put on jellyroll pan and bake at 400 ten or so minutes. you want them to have a little crunch to them when finished.

sam



Angora1 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > I will have to look up how to roast sprouts, all I have ever done is boil them in salted water, have also had them with chestnuts but still boiled. I love them and roasted sounds good. lyn
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Julie.... I am feeling much better... just a little cold, some major insomnia and a couple not so fun side effects of this stupid medication..... BUT.... I did check off 1 of the 8 routine Dr. appointments set for this month and next.... I'm still standing... and hopefully pointed in the right direction.....After that..... I hope to not darken any of their doors for at least 6 months..... 

guilty pleasure... I needed a gift for BF's birthday and stopped in the yarn store on the way home from doc..... Wonderful patterns on l=clearane for 25 cents and some yarn by the bag for 75% off.... Well, who can pass that up... and they are now carrying all the top needles so I may treat myself to one for my nect lace shawl project.... I have a $25. coupon and am pondering the best use..... Unfortunately, the yarn I bought for the gift was NOT on sale..... but it was lovely.... and she was thrilled...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Julie.... I am feeling much better... just a little cold, some major insomnia and a couple not so fun side effects of this stupid medication..... BUT.... I did check off 1 of the 8 routine Dr. appointments set for this month and next.... I'm still standing... and hopefully pointed in the right direction.....After that..... I hope to not darken any of their doors for at least 6 months..... 

guilty pleasure... I needed a gift for BF's birthday and stopped in the yarn store on the way home from doc..... Wonderful patterns on clearance for 25 cents and some yarn by the bag for 75% off.... Well, who can pass that up... and they are now carrying all the top needles so I may treat myself to one for my nect lace shawl project.... I have a $25. coupon and am pondering the best use..... Unfortunately, the yarn I bought for the gift was NOT on sale..... but it was lovely.... and she was thrilled...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie.... I am feeling much better... just a little cold, some major insomnia and a couple not so fun side effects of this stupid medication..... BUT.... I did check off 1 of the 8 routine Dr. appointments set for this month and next.... I'm still standing... and hopefully pointed in the right direction.....After that..... I hope to not darken any of their doors for at least 6 months.....
> 
> guilty pleasure... I needed a gift for BF's birthday and stopped in the yarn store on the way home from doc..... Wonderful patterns on clearance for 25 cents and some yarn by the bag for 75% off.... Well, who can pass that up... and they are now carrying all the top needles so I may treat myself to one for my nect lace shawl project.... I have a $25. coupon and am pondering the best use..... Unfortunately, the yarn I bought for the gift was NOT on sale..... but it was lovely.... and she was thrilled...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

ASPARAGUS Hot, cold, grilled, rolled up with filo and proscuitto with a cream cheeese mixture, pickled, oiled, salted.....stir fried...... Ther is no bad way to serve it......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah pup lover - you are going to be back in the pink before you know it. healing energy serging your direction.

sam



Pup lover said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.
> 
> Surgery will be Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.!
> ...


lol :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.
> ...


Thanks Shirley! the red just was not what I had wanted. But the purple is looking good next to the gold. Still quite a way to go before I 'hold' the arm stitches! I have not attempted a stitch count- just winging it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver is great to see you back!!! Have missed you!!! 
No more masks required here, I seem to be doing wonderfully. I have been gone all afternoon as the Doctor was able to work me in today so I didn't have to chance the early morning ice problems. I will have the scan done on Wednesday next week. They ran an ultrasound type scan on me today and he said that it was looking good. My blood count is staying up above my normal which is totally awesome!!!!!!!!!! I am going to go shopping tomorrow, but now we are going to go further south so I can go to a Hobby Lobby and Michael's not sure there is a Joanne's but will find out as I have several coupons and they are having a nice sale. I will be taking it easy and have the wheel chair and so on. 
Richard made it here just fine, we have had rain but no snow has fallen as yet. It is colder, and there may be ice early in the morning but we won't be leaving here that early to worry about it. 
I'm exhausted, have been a long day. 
Please take care and be safe and warm (cool for my warm weather friends) know that I am keeping you all in my prayers,
Loves, Hugs and many prayers,
Marianne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - getting your ducks all in a row - or all lined up - at least here means that you are getting all organized as far as doing things for fale are concerned - organized being the operative word here.

sam

[quote=Lurker 2had not heard that one before! but as the daughter of a 'clay' shooter, and Dad and brothers also literally went duck shooting, I think I see the meaning- or do they mean how ducks waddle along in line?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ASPARAGUS Hot, cold, grilled, rolled up with filo and proscuitto with a cream cheeese mixture, pickled, oiled, salted.....stir fried...... Ther is no bad way to serve it......


even tinned is better than not at all. We had a huge bed of asparagus at Rotokawa- when we had the 20 acres. Spoils one for anything else but fresh picked!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - getting your ducks all in a row - or all lined up - at least here means that you are getting all organized as far as doing things for fale are concerned - organized being the operative word here.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Better than my picture of hitting all your pot shots!
probably affected by the recent news items about the attitudes of your American gun Lobby. ['nuf said]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the waterfall colors myfanwy - think they will suit you well. the traveling vine is beautiful - the yarn looks so soft - hope you get to keep this one.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my kind of cleaning. repeat daily.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> found this on my facebook page, not everyone's solution!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like the waterfall colors myfanwy - think they will suit you well. the traveling vine is beautiful - the yarn looks so soft - hope you get to keep this one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That is my intention- I like a bit of warmth for the neck in winter- especially as the yarn was the trade for the original one. I am quite pleased to have discovered the macro function!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my kind of cleaning. repeat daily.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Julie love the teal, blue and purple you got Will look very nice together.

Jynx, glad that you are feeling better and able to move forward with appts.

Talked to my dad they were in Birmingham Alabama said he had just driven 2 hours through a snow storm like we should have here. The weather systems been so messed up this year! I forgot to ask if he was hauling the boat back. they have the place till the end of March so I hope they can go back and he can fish more. 

I have started a new project and am using dpns for the first time, what fun, I love them! my only question is do you have problems with stitches sliding off/needles sliding out? off to knit
love hugs n prayers to all!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie love the teal, blue and purple you got Will look very nice together.
> 
> Jynx, glad that you are feeling better and able to move forward with appts.
> 
> ...


thanks!
That is why I love my bamboo dpn's- if you are using steel or plastic the trick is to have not too many stitches on each needle- often I choose to work with 5 rather than 4 needles!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Julie love the teal, blue and purple you got Will look very nice together.
> ...


I am using 5 total with only 10 stitches on each but they are metal, I didn't have a circ small enough (9" cable) so decided to try these, I will probably get bamboo if I'm going to continue using dpns so they are not so slippery. it is not as hard as my mind was making it though and very fun!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

went out for dinner tonigh to celebrate my friend ed's birthday which was monday past. went to fricker's - a local sports bar - neither of us had been there - neither of us think we need to go back. lol i have some good chili and a grilled chicken salad (which i brought half home for tomorrow) - ed had a porterhouse which he said was good. sports bars are for the collge age i guess - this one has over fifty televisions going - i wonder where they get their feed from - none of them stay on any one thing for more than thirty seconds. and it is loud - the televisions are silent - but it is a high ceiling with all the duck work and steel girders showing so everythig reverbarates. 

i think that is where my grandson alex goes with his friends on friday and saturday nights. 

really cold outside - windy which makes it feel even colder. think i will plan on spending the weekend inside. do need to get to the store for bird seed - i am out and the birds are berift. lol

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie love the teal, blue and purple you got Will look very nice together.
> 
> Jynx, glad that you are feeling better and able to move forward with appts.
> 
> ...


I dont have problems with the dpns but then I have been using them since I was ten years old. If you have problems with the stitches sliding off, you can use some end protectors on them to keep them on and just keep rotating them. Or add another dpn to the mix! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


I have only ever used metal dpns. I tried the plastic ones and they then became curved cable needles and short ones! lol Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver - good to see you out here. Miss seeing your posts. Sorry to hear that you are sick - things do need to start looking up for you soon. Your trip to the yarn shop sounds wonderful - our LYS moved locations so I hope to check them out next week....although, I really can't get going on another project until one is done. Hope things are settling down for you and that the reports from the doctors are good ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


I love my porcupines as darowil likes to call them!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I used point protectors on my DPN's until I got used to them. 

DH has Double Diva's on Lifetime, about 2 women who own a lingerie shop. lol, watching DH's reactions is funnier than the show which isn't bad as reality tv goes, it's just fun. 
lol


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like quite a long process. My family had large pickle crock pots -- I could never lift them empty, much less when they were filled with the pickling brine and the vegetables (cucumber, beets, etc.) Our neighbors used to make their home made sauerkraut and corned beef in these crocks too....I hear they are very expensive now days
> to buy if you can find them at antique stores.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> why do I think they thought YOU were cute and the legwarmers just gave them a reason to talk to you?????? Luv-AZ


Appreciate the thought, but I am not that cute..


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie... If that door is a closet...... be very careful reopening!!!!!! (the trick is if one can still bend over to pick up off the floor.... or pick SELF off the floor.


No kidding on the closet door. It will be like Fibber McGee's closet...

(THERE'S a dated reference for everybody...)

**
Officially off for bed. I got my Warcraft run in tonight, my hair washed & a little bit more done on the sock. It's been a full day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

PupLover Just read your post and I am so happy with the surgeons report and plans. As I said, God is already healing you! Will continue lifting you up in prayer.

Julie the yarn is beautiful and will make a gorgeous waterfall top. I'm still working on my first one; almost to where the sleeve are held off which is where I went haywire before. Also love the closeup of the scarf.

Marianne if your heading south Athens has Michaels, JoAnn. Hobby Lobby, and Hancock Fabrics and nearby in Watkinsville a lovely LYS. Feel free to call me if you end up this way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> PupLover Just read your post and I am so happy with the surgeons report and plans. As I said, God is already healing you! Will continue lifting you up in prayer.
> 
> Julie the yarn is beautiful and will make a gorgeous waterfall top. I'm still working on my first one; almost to where the sleeve are held off which is where I went haywire before. Also love the closeup of the scarf.
> 
> Marianne if your heading south Athens has Michaels, JoAnn. Hobby Lobby, and Hancock Fabrics and nearby in Watkinsville a lovely LYS. Feel free to call me if you end up this way.


Gwen! thank you! and not too much longer that cast will come off. 
Ringo is just experimenting jumping out the window that I opened to let the breeze in_ but I was sage- I removed the step stool I usually have there- because I know how high he is capable of jumping. Ringo has just discovered what makes little boys different! Rufus is not sure he likes being the focus of that sort of attention. He had his operation so long ago he barely remembers!

i was extravagant while I was out- I found a hat for $20- half price. and I got the first and second series of Downton Abbey on DVD- I tend to fall asleep in front of the box during the evening- so missed the ordinary broadcast- but this way I can watch when I want and ad free. Yipee.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > PupLover Just read your post and I am so happy with the surgeons report and plans. As I said, God is already healing you! Will continue lifting you up in prayer.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also got call from orthopedic dr office today saying that the doc would not be in town on the 28th (my appointment date) and would I mind seeing the physician assistant. I told them that was fine and in fact if they wanted to take this cast off soon I was certainly ready! Of course they will not take it off early but I sure tried! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also got call from orthopedic dr office today saying that the doc would not be in town on the 28th (my appointment date) and would I mind seeing the physician assistant. I told them that was fine and in fact if they wanted to take this cast off soon I was certainly ready! Of course they will not take it off early but I sure tried! LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Was worth a try though!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I'm checking in to say Hello to all. I am sorry not being on much. I have the Lap Top at the moment. I wanted to try catch up with the posting but I think I might wait until the new one tomorrow...LOL There are so many pages I think my eyes will cross. I love hearing what is going on in everyone's life and feel as it you are all friends. I finished the cocoon and plan on taking a picture of what I have finished tomorrow then post it for you to see. I had to make up some of the pattern. I got a general idea by looking at a picture of the pea pod picture but found a pattern for a strawberry cap. I changed the cap to look like the top of a pea pod. I hope you all will like it. 

I have been taking it easy. My back has been bad with the cold weather. Our pond has been frozen. We have it deep enough that the fish are on the bottom swimming around. Sam the fountain at the Palms hotel and casino has been frozen. We are suppose to warm up tomorrow. This is the first time in 7 years that it's been below freezing for so long, over a week.

Well my dear friends I better end for now it's time to fix the Suggies dinner and get them out to play.

I hope everyone is good. Prayers for those you need it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

redkimba - did you ever finish the pair of socks that is your avatar.

sam

[quote=Redkimba


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, the ones my granny had would probably be expensive enough - but I make it in much, much smaller ones - we can't eat that much, my granny use to make for all of as, and it won't fit on my balcony, and, well, ... What we actually use - not just me, many people - are plastic... hm, no real word for that, containers, like those things - http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/E9/1A/fee9c0f2e0f7e91a.jpg http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-mDW9r-qaTUA/TpnsSCE4nQI/AAAAAAAAAv4/Ib0nWZV2UoQ/s1600/Picture+018.jpg
Mine are much smaller than those on the first picture, I have one just like it, but don't actually use it, it's too big for our needs. The last one I bought was like 4 euro. But yes, it is a long process...



RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like quite a long process. My family had large pickle crock pots -- I could never lift them empty, much less when they were filled with the pickling brine and the vegetables (cucumber, beets, etc.) Our neighbors used to make their home made sauerkraut and corned beef in these crocks too....I hear they are very expensive now days
> to buy if you can find them at antique stores.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Handy Family, it sounds like your food in Bulgaria is so wonderful and healthy. I love the idea of the cabbage rolls with the yoghurt. Tomatoes are great too. Love them both ways.
> 
> Do you have your own garden in the spring/summer?
> 
> ...


No, alas, we don't have a yard... we live in an apartment block and only have a very small balcony... 
That's why I enjoy so much the flower and garden pictures here... *hugs*

PP
I use plastic dpns sometimes, for when I begin some flat pieces started from center... They are ok for small number of stitches, but I don't feel really comfortable when the stitches are more than just a few - well, maybe op to 5 - 10 on a needle, I am afraid I'd drop some, especially if I use metal dpns - and as for cables I so prefer metal tips...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pup lover that is fantastic news :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i am the only one on here - no one to talk to so think i will go to bed. tomorrow is another day.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.


Beautiful colors. Wish you could have found the one you saw in your mind's eye, but beautiful choices.

Wow, you can really see the detail in the Traveling Vine now. Should be great for the Workshop you will be giving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> found this on my facebook page, not everyone's solution!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i like doing aspargus this way also - coat them with olive oil - put on jellyroll pan and bake at 400 ten or so minutes. you want them to have a little crunch to them when finished.
> 
> sam


Oh yes, I want some. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Dreamweaver is great to see you back!!! Have missed you!!!
> No more masks required here, I seem to be doing wonderfully. I have been gone all afternoon as the Doctor was able to work me in today so I didn't have to chance the early morning ice problems. I will have the scan done on Wednesday next week. They ran an ultrasound type scan on me today and he said that it was looking good. My blood count is staying up above my normal which is totally awesome!!!!!!!!!! I am going to go shopping tomorrow, but now we are going to go further south so I can go to a Hobby Lobby and Michael's not sure there is a Joanne's but will find out as I have several coupons and they are having a nice sale. I will be taking it easy and have the wheel chair and so on.
> Richard made it here just fine, we have had rain but no snow has fallen as yet. It is colder, and there may be ice early in the morning but we won't be leaving here that early to worry about it.
> I'm exhausted, have been a long day.
> ...


So glad that Richard made it there fine and that you are finally getting good news about your health. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How wonderful. So happy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Julie love the teal, blue and purple you got Will look very nice together.
> 
> Jynx, glad that you are feeling better and able to move forward with appts.
> 
> ...


Hope your dad has a safe trip back. Bravo to you for knitting and challenging yourself. I didn't have a problem with the stitches sliding off. Mine were wood. Love, hugs, n' prayers right back atcha! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> went out for dinner tonigh to celebrate my friend ed's birthday which was monday past. went to fricker's - a local sports bar - neither of us had been there - neither of us think we need to go back. lol i have some good chili and a grilled chicken salad (which i brought half home for tomorrow) - ed had a porterhouse which he said was good. sports bars are for the collge age i guess - this one has over fifty televisions going - i wonder where they get their feed from - none of them stay on any one thing for more than thirty seconds. and it is loud - the televisions are silent - but it is a high ceiling with all the duck work and steel girders showing so everythig reverbarates.
> 
> i think that is where my grandson alex goes with his friends on friday and saturday nights.
> 
> ...


Amazing how people can watch something that changes as often as those tv's. I imagine the young people yell at each other to hear one another. It's a new world. I met a friend once when I went back to work in the bar at TGIF's and the next day I was hoarse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.
> ...


The colours look good side by side. And I am pleased with the detail that the macro shot shows.
Just had a long talk to Lupe- as was I guess inevitable there is a lot of red tape- but we just have to take it a step at a time. Must get back to bed! it is just past 10pm!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like quite a long process. My family had large pickle crock pots -- I could never lift them empty, much less when they were filled with the pickling brine and the vegetables (cucumber, beets, etc.) Our neighbors used to make their home made sauerkraut and corned beef in these crocks too....I hear they are very expensive now days
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also got call from orthopedic dr office today saying that the doc would not be in town on the 28th (my appointment date) and would I mind seeing the physician assistant. I told them that was fine and in fact if they wanted to take this cast off soon I was certainly ready! Of course they will not take it off early but I sure tried! LOL


Getting closer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm checking in to say Hello to all. I am sorry not being on much. I have the Lap Top at the moment. I wanted to try catch up with the posting but I think I might wait until the new one tomorrow...LOL There are so many pages I think my eyes will cross. I love hearing what is going on in everyone's life and feel as it you are all friends. I finished the cocoon and plan on taking a picture of what I have finished tomorrow then post it for you to see. I had to make up some of the pattern. I got a general idea by looking at a picture of the pea pod picture but found a pattern for a strawberry cap. I changed the cap to look like the top of a pea pod. I hope you all will like it.
> 
> I have been taking it easy. My back has been bad with the cold weather. Our pond has been frozen. We have it deep enough that the fish are on the bottom swimming around. Sam the fountain at the Palms hotel and casino has been frozen. We are suppose to warm up tomorrow. This is the first time in 7 years that it's been below freezing for so long, over a week.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the pea pod cocoon. Sounds so cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I need to get to bed. I was so tired and fell asleep but then woke up when DH came to bed so now I'm up. Don't mind being up but tomorrow will be a wasted day after being up all night.

Was going through my email and got one from my cousin. She is in total remission from cancer and never even lost her hair from her treatments, chemo and radiation. She has such a gorgeous thick head of hair. She is much younger than me. Just so glad to get the good news.

Now to try and sleep before the new day has started.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i am the only one on here - no one to talk to so think i will go to bed. tomorrow is another day.
> 
> sam


 

I'm here, Sam, but it's probably long past any normal bed time... It's noon here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.
> 
> Surgery will be Tuesday or Wednesday. Mom DH and I all liked the surgeon, young, explained everything well, patiently answered all of our questions asked 3 times if we had anymore questions. Gave me his cell number as he is out of town for the weekend, and wanted to make sure we could get a hold of him with any questions we have.
> I have the most common type of colon cancer there is. He sees no need for any radiation, not that invasive not that far gone however they say that. He is not even sure that i will have to have chemo afterwards. If everything is as it looks and goes and he anticipates, he will make 3 incisions, remove the bad part of the colon, reattach and I will be done! Minimum of 3 days in hospital, have to be up and moving, on pain pills only, eating and going potty with no problems. 2 to 3 month recovery after, just depends on person. Says Im young and healthy otherwise should not have any issues. He does not anticipate a colostomy, says if he gets in and that is different it will only be temporary anyway, says if he gets in there and finds something other tests have not shown he will take everything he needs to.
> ...


So delighted to hear this!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm here too Sam it is almost 3 am and I have to get to bed so I can get up in 2 hours and do it all again. 

Pup lover the book was well worth reading so glad for the good news. I will keep you in my prayers.

I am glad to be caught up finally. Good night all!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> had not heard that one before! but as the daughter of a 'clay' shooter, and Dad and brothers also literally went duck shooting, I think I see the meaning- or do they mean how ducks waddle along in line? I am glad Lupe is being there for us. The offer was made that I go over too- but Ringo and I are cold weather beings- I have known for quite a while this could happen- just got caught out by it coming so quickly. But it is good they let him ring as often as they have- if I have the money, I will adjust my plan with Telecom to include calls to Australia, only snag is working out where actually he is- because he is coming and going between 3 houses. It will be a big day Tuesday, I have to walk about 1/2 mile to the office- not that that is a problem in itself- just it is not on the main road, and the instruction 'opposite the tennis courts' means nothing to me, nor to the lady in Wellington nearly 400 miles away, who was taking my call!


Hope the meeting goes well, Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


But they can always tell you what they DON'T want.....and it's usually what you are suggesting! :evil:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.


Those are gorgeous colours, Julie, and the scarf's great too! :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

This is so good to hear..and thanks for the update. Prayers will continue. I hope you will keep us "in the loop" as well on your progress. Do you have a surgery date?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Good to see you are back with us and feeling better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > PupLover Just read your post and I am so happy with the surgeons report and plans. As I said, God is already healing you! Will continue lifting you up in prayer.
> ...


You couldn't spend your money on a better person!! You'll love Downton, we've had 2 series (I don't think it's 3, but could be wrong) and a Christmas Day special.....but I won't say anything to spoil it for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.
> 
> Surgery will be Tuesday or Wednesday. Mom DH and I all liked the surgeon, young, explained everything well, patiently answered all of our questions asked 3 times if we had anymore questions. Gave me his cell number as he is out of town for the weekend, and wanted to make sure we could get a hold of him with any questions we have.
> I have the most common type of colon cancer there is. He sees no need for any radiation, not that invasive not that far gone however they say that. He is not even sure that i will have to have chemo afterwards. If everything is as it looks and goes and he anticipates, he will make 3 incisions, remove the bad part of the colon, reattach and I will be done! Minimum of 3 days in hospital, have to be up and moving, on pain pills only, eating and going potty with no problems. 2 to 3 month recovery after, just depends on person. Says Im young and healthy otherwise should not have any issues. He does not anticipate a colostomy, says if he gets in and that is different it will only be temporary anyway, says if he gets in there and finds something other tests have not shown he will take everything he needs to.
> ...


Loved reading your "book" since you have such good news about your surgery..what a relief that it will be happening so quickly. And a real plus that you like your dr. That's such a big help.
And you know we 'got your back'. Best wishes, internet hugs!! And many prayers for you and your family.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting the site - that's a store I'd like to stop in to if/when I'm in the area. I can imagine all kinds of things that we once used on the farm....should bring back many memories.


Redkimba said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like quite a long process. My family had large pickle crock pots -- I could never lift them empty, much less when they were filled with the pickling brine and the vegetables (cucumber, beets, etc.) Our neighbors used to make their home made sauerkraut and corned beef in these crocks too....I hear they are very expensive now days
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good day. Downton Abbey is one of those shows that I like to watch several times - and I like to go back and reference things....that's why I like having it on the DVR and rented the first 2 seasons. It drives DH crazy - that's when goes and watches his muscle car shows.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > PupLover Just read your post and I am so happy with the surgeons report and plans. As I said, God is already healing you! Will continue lifting you up in prayer.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everyone........chilly day here in Fife temp is -1C there is a wind blowing so I have put my washing out,don't know if it will dry or freeze, either way it will smell nice,strange how frozen washing smells better
I am going to try the roasted sprouts I love them which ever way they come,and ours have had some good hard frosts to help the flavour.
Nice to see that there is some good news out there today,but for those still under the weather hope there is an improvement soon

5 I though our minis 6 was cold enough brrrrrrrrrrrrr
Julie I hope things are getting sorted out for you and that the redtape is smoothed out
Kate Luke is adorable.....growing like a weed no doubt
catch you all later tc x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ASPARAGUS Hot, cold, grilled, rolled up with filo and proscuitto with a cream cheeese mixture, pickled, oiled, salted.....stir fried...... Ther is no bad way to serve it......


No there isn't. A couple of the grandsons like it strait from the garden as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > ASPARAGUS Hot, cold, grilled, rolled up with filo and proscuitto with a cream cheeese mixture, pickled, oiled, salted.....stir fried...... Ther is no bad way to serve it......
> ...


Yes it does, but like you said even tinned works.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks to all for the ideas, will let you know if we liked them cooked this way, defo gonna try it on saturday when my daughter and grandson come to dinner, not that my daughter will try them she is expert in hiding them so we think she has eaten them lol


Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Melyn I'm sure everyone will have their own ideas - but I cut mine in half and toss them with a little olive oil and minced garlic - then I either put them on a cookie sheet and roast them at 350 for 20 minutes... watch them!!! or stir fry them in a skillet!!!! yummy! AZ
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that* we will be doing a workshop newsletter at least once a week which will be shown on the daily digest*. Our first newsletter is there today so I hope you will check it out. There are a couple of pictures of the beautiful lace shawls (Winter's Mirage- designed by our teacher}. The ladies who made these shawls have never done lace and you can see what a beautiful job they have done. Shirley

if you want to check out the daily digest - go to the very bottom of this page and you will see 'latest digest' in small blue letters- click on it and you will open the daily digest for today -- you can always access the daily digest by doing this. We will only be on when we start a new topic.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


We usually cook 2 - 3 things on Saturday for the whole week. We rarely even cook during the weekdays - and since we are not at home except in the evening... Oh, and by "we" I mean mostly my husband - I rarely cook. Well, but he never cleans.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


So do I! I do so love your latest avatar- Luke is a real joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.
> ...


I love blue/greens- ocean colours. Thank you! The photo of the scarf was my first attempt to figure out what I can do with the macro function that Angora helped me find- I expect to find it very useful- amazing what these little digitals can do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


I have also discovered, once I have watched the first series myself that it will be a very welcome gift for Bronwen. She started watching the first series late- and is pleased she will now be able to follow better- so that will be good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Interestingly Fale much enjoyed watching it- he has the sound off- but reads in his own story line! I am rather looking forward to catching up with what so many have been talking about. I much enjoyed series like "Upstairs Downstairs" , "The Forsyth Saga" and "Brideshead Revisited"eons ago!



RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a good day. Downton Abbey is one of those shows that I like to watch several times - and I like to go back and reference things....that's why I like having it on the DVR and rented the first 2 seasons. It drives DH crazy - that's when goes and watches his muscle car shows.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Roll on Tuesday! Lupe was not able to achieve much yesterday- the hottest they have known in Sydney since starting records- apart from opening a new bank account for him- so they pay only one currency conversion fee for each major transaction.
I reckon you will have finished lunch by now Agnes, how are all the socks coming along!?



agnescr said:


> Hi everyone........chilly day here in Fife temp is -1C there is a wind blowing so I have put my washing out,don't know if it will dry or freeze, either way it will smell nice,strange how frozen washing smells better
> I am going to try the roasted sprouts I love them which ever way they come,and ours have had some good hard frosts to help the flavour.
> Nice to see that there is some good news out there today,but for those still under the weather hope there is an improvement soon
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I am a sucker for asparagus rolls- have been known to make them for lunch- yummy with brown bread. In Dunedin they have a receipt for cheese rolls that is rather unique, and very good with a pumpkin soup. Reminds me for some reason of devilled eggs- must be thinking of party finger food!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Funny you should mention finger foods as I have been making tapas for the past week. The teens are loving it. Jamie will take some of them back to college with her Sunday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I must check out my notes for the tapas Dave recommended!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I have made all of them and most are enjoyed by the teens and grandsons. One of these days I will make a bunch and have Grant and Nix over with the boys. He has not had the chance to tasted them as the boys ate them before he would get off work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is a pretty good compliment, Caren How are you this morning- still cold no doubt?!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> redkimba - did you ever finish the pair of socks that is your avatar.
> 
> sam


Yes and no. I did get one sock done, but that's when I found out that I did not have enough sock yarn to do the second one. So I completely frogged that one. I found some orange yarn that matched the orange in the sock. I have an afterthought heel sock pattern so I can teach myself that technique.

I need to focus back on work. Check with you later. 

Guess I need to update my avatar, huh..


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a pretty good compliment, Caren How are you this morning- still cold no doubt?!


I have made most all the receipts that have been posted on the Tea Party. I enjoy trying new things. It is a chilly 3*f here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Thanks to all for the ideas, will let you know if we liked them cooked this way, defo gonna try it on saturday when my daughter and grandson come to dinner, not that my daughter will try them she is expert in hiding them so we think she has eaten them lol


I will gladly take her share of Brussels sprouts! When we were kids, my siblings and I counted how many were on each other's plates to make sure none of us got more than the others. :XD:



Lurker 2 said:


> the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.


Those colors are at the top of my favorites list. They will make a stunning waterfall.

Last night I worked on the sleeve...not happy with the ribbing, so much, as it makes a very closely fitted sleeve and I will have to try it on to see the final effect--may be frogging it and choosing something else, but I won't know until this evening. Right now I have some good coffee, so I will spend my coffee time thinking on it before work. 

Marianne, I forgot to mention--in case no one told you, you can go to the Keurig website and register your machine, and they will give you a coupon code. If you order two boxes of coffee cups, they'll give you two free. I picked mine out already!

I know there was something else I wanted to say (*taps forehead trying to jog it loose*)...it escapes me. Well, if I remember later, I'll add it in!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > ASPARAGUS Hot, cold, grilled, rolled up with filo and proscuitto with a cream cheeese mixture, pickled, oiled, salted.....stir fried...... Ther is no bad way to serve it......
> ...


My mother gave it to me raw and I couldn't believe how good it was. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


It is I cut it up into salads when it is in season.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Lurker, so glad that I could actually help in some way when you are so far away. Isn't this wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You taught me about trying the camera at different angles to get more colors to show in the sunset. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know I have a lot to learn from you and I soon will in your workshop for the exquisite scarf.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like asparagus also....my Mom and I would walk along the ditch of our local road and pick the wild asparagus that grew there. She and I were the only ones who liked it then, but the rest of the family have come around. I think I'll try to grow some in my garden this year---that plus rhubarb since they are so expensive in the stores. I like my asparagus steamed a little and then dipped into a flavored mayonnaise. But here's another way to eat them that the whole family will enjoy...easy and delicious clean out the refrigerator/pantry type recipe:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Want the recipe for asparagus rolls. :wink: Please!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, you have so much patience for designing. All that frogging and you just do it and come up with something new that you like. Amazing. A lot of work goes into a finished design.

Nana, yes, I want to try the fresh asparagus in salads. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

These colors are wonderful - for a limited choice I think you get an A!!!! I know you were looking for a red - but purple is so fun!! Nice job on the scarf too - great feature on the camera - the things we learn here... I say it almost every day, what a sharing group of people.!!! AZ



Lurker 2 said:


> the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver - just a thought, I know that your cords are around somewhere, but DH has been quite sucessful with buying replacement cords on line at reasonable prices.... you might have a look. Glad to "see" you - AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> Hello all..... and sorry that I just have not been able to catch up this week.... I AM working on it.
> 
> *Sam* Glorious wingspan......
> 
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


And I've never tried asparagus. They are not traditional here and this means... very little demand.  And this means even smaller supply - and the asparagus that can be seen in the store are, first ridiculously expensive - ok, I would still try, at least to know what it is - but they , second, look like they had just came back from the Battle for the Soma. Or probably tried to swim through a storm in northern sea on a raft. So... no way I would buy them looking like this...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > why do I think they thought YOU were cute and the legwarmers just gave them a reason to talk to you?????? Luv-AZ
> ...


Ha!!

:lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, you have so much patience for designing. All that frogging and you just do it and come up with something new that you like. Amazing. A lot of work goes into a finished design.
> 
> Nana, yes, I want to try the fresh asparagus in salads. :thumbup:


Asparagus is also one of my favorites!

I don't know how much patience has to do with it, actually--I am sure that I would do equal amounts of frogging with other patterns, too.  I tend to "wander off" and forget what I am doing with most projects!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yum!!! I will try this. I do a cold appetizer - you spread deli sliced ham with a cream cheese spread (I put a little mustard mixed in) lay the canned asparagus spear and roll up. Slice and lay the pinwheels on a plate to serve... I personally just eat the whole thing with slicing it!!! great for lunch. I have also eaten left over asparagus rolled up in a flour tortilla with jack cheese and some hot sause - a little zap in the microwave - sounds like dinner to me!!! AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> I like asparagus also....my Mom and I would walk along the ditch of our local road and pick the wild asparagus that grew there. She and I were the only ones who liked it then, but the rest of the family have come around. I think I'll try to grow some in my garden this year---that plus rhubarb since they are so expensive in the stores. I like my asparagus steamed a little and then dipped into a flavored mayonnaise. But here's another way to eat them that the whole family will enjoy...easy and delicious clean out the refrigerator/pantry type recipe:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I know I have canned asparagus in the pantry - I think I will start with that for a dinner idea - even if it is just on the side. DH just has no appetite and we've been improvising come dinner time since he never knows what he feels like eating. I need to make a trip to Wal Mart to pick up his RX - they finally have it straightened out although not enough in stock to fill the full 30 days... another trip next week I guess. But I need to get him started, he's been off the other for a few days and his IBD symptoms are starting to return - he thought maybe he wouldn't have to take this at all.... but he is a big one for believing he is cured. Warmer today up into the 50's - we will see what the weekend brings - I wouldn't mind a knitathon!!! ttyall (talk to ya'll later) - luv-AZ


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Can someone tell me how is the name of the donkey of Pooh pronounced - originally - Eeyore, with the last "e" sounding, or "Eeyor' ", with no sound "e" at the end?
Thank you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is pronounced as follows
e (like the letter name) or


HandyFamily said:


> Can someone tell me how is the name of the donkey of Pooh pronounced - originally - Eeyore, with the last "e" sounding, or "Eeyor' ", with no sound "e" at the end?
> Thank you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HandyFamily I am impressed with you. You design beautiful items, your knitting is exquisite, You know 3 languages...what a fascinating person you are! I speak English only though I took French many, many decades ago. Just never seemed to have the gift of assimilating another language. Wish it were possible to meet you in person but unless I were to win some huge monetary prize that will never be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Slept very late today and hope to knit most of the day


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Can someone tell me how is the name of the donkey of Pooh pronounced - originally - Eeyore, with the last "e" sounding, or "Eeyor' ", with no sound "e" at the end?
> Thank you!


I've always heard it pronounced as "e-yore" Long e and "yore" as in "days of yore"


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me how is the name of the donkey of Pooh pronounced - originally - Eeyore, with the last "e" sounding, or "Eeyor' ", with no sound "e" at the end?
> ...


I to was taught E or


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> JuneK, thank you for your prayers. I am on the mend, the blood test they did yesterday showed marked improvement. I can now go out in public (with a mask) but I no longer have to wear one here!!! (I so hated that thing) I still have to mind my P's and Q's, and I'm sure C will be hoovering closely for quite awhile. I am still on limited activity, I cannot work in my shop, (left a table that needs another sanding) no heavy lifting (at least I will be left out of toting the groceries in ;-) ) I make light of this of course, but I do understand and will do everything so I won't have to go through this EVER again!!
> I feel absolutely wonderful!! the stitches have healed to just a bit of a pinkish color and they don't itch anymore YEAH!!! :roll:
> I along with everyone here welcome you to our family of friends, please comment as often as you can, we love learning about areas where others live and the interest in their lives.
> M


This is good news but please don't overdo it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Kate he is so adorable does he ever cry? all the pictures we have seen he is always so calm and looks so serious.
> ...


He is a little cutie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We were supposed to be up and heading to the airport in an hour for our trip to Hawaii. Saturday I came down with the flu and it has hit me hard. My doctor said it is Type A and it is the worst.
> oh pontuf, i hate that you are down with this mess. its been a long time since i have had "it" but i remember the hurt all over, even in your fingers, just pure ache. all i wanted was to be warm enough and enough stuff to make me sleep so i wouldn't know how achie i was. your pup, knows his moma isn't well and wants to comfort, sometimes their body heat is a comfort as is their presense. hawaii can wait, get well my friend.
> oh puplover, i am sorry for the diagnosis, about 5 yrs ago, it was thought that i may have ovarian cancer and from the day of the ultrasound to seeing the specialist to the surgury, it was about a wk, very fast which scared me and comforted me cause i knew if the dr wasn't worried we wouldn't be moving so fast and i was glad to just be doing something, my bj was with me, cause after i heard cancer i honestly couldn't tell you much of the game plan. i was one of the lucky ones, i pray for you and will put you on our prayer list at church.
> jules will fale have to have a advocate to do his legal stuff in his name, if so maybe then he won't have to physically come back to do the stuff there. i am sure you all are already on that. i have been reading along, just didn't have time to answer.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[
Julie - I've been reading your posts and am so sad to learn that you are having such difficulties. Will it be a long trip for you to visit Fale? I hope that you will get through all the red tape quickly and finally be able to settle down. I'm sending you lots of hugs.[/quote]

Dear Budasha, I am not even contemplating moving with him- Sydney has temperatures so much beyond my comfort level. It was an ongoing joke that we had that I was 'se sitotilani' pronounced Sikokilani- i.e., a Scot and did not feel the cold where as he used to freeze through our mild winters. Besides there are the dogs, and then there is my daughter and the two grand children in Christchurch 700 odd miles away but Australia is from memory over 12 hundred or more miles away- at any rate it is a 2 1/2 to 3 hour trip by plane, enough to be significant.
i just had an email from the landlord wanting money for the water rates- did not need that- but it gave me the opportunity to explain my current situation...
I am thinking of going for maybe 4-5 days at a time- depends how I can organise things for the dogs- Just discovered where a rat is trying to gnaw its way through the plaster into the kitchen- so hardware store is on the list for this morning- I have to go see the doctor anyway!

can't use rat baits in case the dogs found it. don't want that for sure- not do I want the rat- objectionable creatures, and typical it would move in on me when I don't have Fale to help me- he has been warning me there was a rat...[/quote]

I didn't realize there was such a difference in temperatures but should have when I think of the distance. Yes, if you plan to visit you should stay for several days at a time. The air fare I'm sure must be costly. I understand about the dogs and sometimes it's difficult to get someone to look after them. Hope that you have someone nearby who is willing to do this for you.

Not good news about the rat. Can you have someone set traps for you? I hope you can get this resolved...it's not very pleasant for you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love your novella - it's always nice to hear from you - you write as I imagine you would be talking to me in the same room - have a wonderful day!! luv-AZ


Southern Gal said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > We were supposed to be up and heading to the airport in an hour for our trip to Hawaii. Saturday I came down with the flu and it has hit me hard. My doctor said it is Type A and it is the worst.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello Budasha - hope your day has gone well so far. I have just made a short grocery list and am heading in to get dressed to go out on errands later, it is 47 degrees right now so it should warm up to 50 or so later. Nice enough to do some running around - not nice enough for yard work!!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Gwenie- sounds like a lovely day!!! Have fun- luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Slept very late today and hope to knit most of the day


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is pronounced as follows
> e (like the letter name) or
> 
> 
> ...


Am... I probably didn't ask the right question -

eyor' or eyorE ? I'm asking about the last "e", not the first?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now you are probably the one in bed - it's a little after one in the afternoon here.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i think i am the only one on here - no one to talk to so think i will go to bed. tomorrow is another day.
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish it were possible to meet you in person but unless I were to win some huge monetary prize that will never be.


I would like that too...
We should all start playing lortary (hm, misspelled?) or something...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> and now you are probably the one in bed - it's a little after one in the afternoon here.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Noooo...
I actually wish I were - it's early, just 20.20, but I am... cleaning the bathrooms and kitchen, brrr, not one of my best loved activities...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was finally in bed and asleep sandy - we all need to get to bed earlier.

sam



Sandy said:


> I'm here too Sam it is almost 3 am and I have to get to bed so I can get up in 2 hours and do it all again.
> 
> Pup lover the book was well worth reading so glad for the good news. I will keep you in my prayers.
> 
> I am glad to be caught up finally. Good night all!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Am... I probably didn't ask the right question -
> 
> eyor' or eyorE ? I'm asking about the last "e", not the first?


The last e is silent, so it's like your first one.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Last e is silent - AZ


HandyFamily said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > It is pronounced as follows
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will have to post a photo when you finish them.

sam

i like you avatar.



Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > redkimba - did you ever finish the pair of socks that is your avatar.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > It is pronounced as follows
> ...


Last e is silent :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ahhhh....just finished paying what bills could be paid today. Hate juggling but it is what it is and peace knowing I'm not alone in these times. :-( 

Need to shower so I'll go see if I can get daughter to help cover the cast otherwise will have to wait until DH gets home UGH! Then I'll knit for the remainder of the day. Check back later. Peace to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

double post sorry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds so good. my exwife takes a piece of deli ham - a slice of swiss on top - rolls it aroud how ever many aspargus spears will fit - toothpick it close and bake until cheese is runny. they are so good.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I like asparagus also....my Mom and I would walk along the ditch of our local road and pick the wild asparagus that grew there. She and I were the only ones who liked it then, but the rest of the family have come around. I think I'll try to grow some in my garden this year---that plus rhubarb since they are so expensive in the stores. I like my asparagus steamed a little and then dipped into a flavored mayonnaise. But here's another way to eat them that the whole family will enjoy...easy and delicious clean out the refrigerator/pantry type recipe:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kati - first e is sounded like e as in evening - next sound is or as in for - oar = more. so the whole word is - eor.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Can someone tell me how is the name of the donkey of Pooh pronounced - originally - Eeyore, with the last "e" sounding, or "Eeyor' ", with no sound "e" at the end?
> Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all for the ideas, will let you know if we liked them cooked this way, defo gonna try it on saturday when my daughter and grandson come to dinner, not that my daughter will try them she is expert in hiding them so we think she has eaten them lol
> ...


Thank you Sorlenns! I just had hoped for a more red yarn than the purple, but neither did I want to stop, until I had hunted all the shops- chances are I was getting into ultra luxury fibres- and I am sure you are well aware the premium one pays for those!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


You are so kind Angora!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> you will have to post a photo when you finish them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It is extremely easy- you would need some of your almond butter I think it is that you use, bread fresh enough to roll when sliced and with the crusts cut off -this could make bread crumbs. Tinned or fresh asparagus lightly cooked then trimmed to the length of the diagonal of your bread.
Butter the bread lightly.
Lay the asparagus spear on the diagonal, and roll the bread around it, securing with a toothpick if necessary.
If making ahead of time cover with a dampened tea towel to prevent drying out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> These colors are wonderful - for a limited choice I think you get an A!!!! I know you were looking for a red - but purple is so fun!! Nice job on the scarf too - great feature on the camera - the things we learn here... I say it almost every day, what a sharing group of people.!!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is true! And because we are at such a distance we seem to see each others good points, where as sometimes at close quarters personalities can be abrasive. Sam is such a good example of the convivial host.
I have just watched the first of my DVD's it is nice to be able to relax in bed and watch- I feel quite refreshed. I have the first load in the washing machine as it looks a good day for drying things! Saturday here- 8-15 am- and in less than three hours it will be five EST and Sam will start us on a new week. I think we all rather love this routine! I can just imagine somewhere I will find the TGIF cryptic!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the last e is silent - it is e - or

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > It is pronounced as follows
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I would suggest the wisest course is not to bother- you would be wasting your money, and given you have only your apartment silly to say try to grow some! One day you may find the tinned sort to give you an idea of the taste- but it is only a hint of what it is like from the garden!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the word you want is lottery.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Wish it were possible to meet you in person but unless I were to win some huge monetary prize that will never be.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yum!!! I will try this. I do a cold appetizer - you spread deli sliced ham with a cream cheese spread (I put a little mustard mixed in) lay the canned asparagus spear and roll up. Slice and lay the pinwheels on a plate to serve... I personally just eat the whole thing with slicing it!!! great for lunch. I have also eaten left over asparagus rolled up in a flour tortilla with jack cheese and some hot sause - a little zap in the microwave - sounds like dinner to me!!! AZ
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Sounds beautiful- when can I drop in at your place? [just dreaming]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > We were supposed to be up and heading to the airport in an hour for our trip to Hawaii. Saturday I came down with the flu and it has hit me hard. My doctor said it is Type A and it is the worst.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I am still sick in bed with no relief! My blood work came back fine so all this pain and misery is this %#¥£#%. Flu. No relief, and now DH Rick is showing symptoms. I can't knit, TV is irritating, can't read because of headache. I'll never be able to read and catch up this week. I hope nothing bad as happened to anyone. I keep you all in my prayers everyday and am so grateful for your friendships. 
I just wish I could knit so to be doing something productive. I have lost a whole week!
Hope everyone has and are having a great weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Know you want to knit but at times like this you must rest rest rest, Keeping you in prayer.


Pontuf said:


> I am still sick in bed with no relief! My blood work came back fine so all this pain and misery is this %#¥£#%. Flu. No relief, and now DH Rick is showing symptoms. I can't knit, TV is irritating, can't read because of headache. I'll never be able to read and catch up this week. I hope nothing bad as happened to anyone. I keep you all in my prayers everyday and am so grateful for your friendships.
> I just wish I could knit so to be doing something productive. I have lost a whole week!
> Hope everyone has and are having a great weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Anytime!!! I'd love to give you a welcome hug in person and share a good meal and good conversation together.

I've used this sauce base for so many things - for instance, if I have a can of tuna or salmon in the pantry, I put one layer of cooked noodles or rice, layer of asparagus, layer of shredded cheese, layer of tuna/salmon and then cover with the sauce and top with seasoned bread crumbs and bake. I use up a lot of what's in the pantry/refrigerator. I've used canned milk, cream cheese, sour cream, etc. if I don't have enough fresh milk on hand.



Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Yum!!! I will try this. I do a cold appetizer - you spread deli sliced ham with a cream cheese spread (I put a little mustard mixed in) lay the canned asparagus spear and roll up. Slice and lay the pinwheels on a plate to serve... I personally just eat the whole thing with slicing it!!! great for lunch. I have also eaten left over asparagus rolled up in a flour tortilla with jack cheese and some hot sause - a little zap in the microwave - sounds like dinner to me!!! AZ
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> [
> Julie - I've been reading your posts and am so sad to learn that you are having such difficulties. Will it be a long trip for you to visit Fale? I hope that you will get through all the red tape quickly and finally be able to settle down. I'm sending you lots of hugs.


Dear Budasha, I am not even contemplating moving with him- Sydney has temperatures so much beyond my comfort level. It was an ongoing joke that we had that I was 'se sitotilani' pronounced Sikokilani- i.e., a Scot and did not feel the cold where as he used to freeze through our mild winters. Besides there are the dogs, and then there is my daughter and the two grand children in Christchurch 700 odd miles away but Australia is from memory over 12 hundred or more miles away- at any rate it is a 2 1/2 to 3 hour trip by plane, enough to be significant.
i just had an email from the landlord wanting money for the water rates- did not need that- but it gave me the opportunity to explain my current situation...
I am thinking of going for maybe 4-5 days at a time- depends how I can organise things for the dogs- Just discovered where a rat is trying to gnaw its way through the plaster into the kitchen- so hardware store is on the list for this morning- I have to go see the doctor anyway!

can't use rat baits in case the dogs found it. don't want that for sure- not do I want the rat- objectionable creatures, and typical it would move in on me when I don't have Fale to help me- he has been warning me there was a rat...[/quote]

I didn't realize there was such a difference in temperatures but should have when I think of the distance. Yes, if you plan to visit you should stay for several days at a time. The air fare I'm sure must be costly. I understand about the dogs and sometimes it's difficult to get someone to look after them. Hope that you have someone nearby who is willing to do this for you.

Not good news about the rat. Can you have someone set traps for you? I hope you can get this resolved...it's not very pleasant for you.[/quote]

The situation is very fluid at the moment, shortly I must email Lupe again- she won't know I can do some legal things for him with the Power of Attorney. Have yet to explore that.
The rat appears to be a baby- in my opinion mice are not normally black. I have set the mouse trap with bacon and a little cheese but so far nothing. The hole is blocked with a piece of glass- best I could think of- and no way can momma or dadda gnaw through that. I have been looking but cannot see droppings around, I may buy another trap or two to put in places the dogs can't reach.
The big difference between us and Australia comes through the size of their land mass, and the fact it is so much closer to the equator. The bottom of the South Island of NZ has the 45th parallel. Auckland is roughly on the level with Melbourne in the South of the State of Victoria, well to the South of Sydney.
I am fairly hopeful my immediate next door neighbour could be persuaded to look after them for a few days- she is good with animals, and rather fond of Rufus the big dog. And by then Ringo will have had his operation, and hopefully be calming down somewhat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > It is pronounced as follows
> ...


no you do not sound the last 'e'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I am still sick in bed with no relief! My blood work came back fine so all this pain and misery is this %#¥£#%. Flu. No relief, and now DH Rick is showing symptoms. I can't knit, TV is irritating, can't read because of headache. I'll never be able to read and catch up this week. I hope nothing bad as happened to anyone. I keep you all in my prayers everyday and am so grateful for your friendships.
> I just wish I could knit so to be doing something productive. I have lost a whole week!
> Hope everyone has and are having a great weekend.


Quite a lot has been going on in my life- but you are allowed not to know- it is miserable when you are feeling so 'crook' as we say here. The important thing is to let Pontuf love you back to feeling 100%. Sorry to hear DH is showing symptoms now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Anytime!!! I'd love to give you a welcome hug in person and share a good meal and good conversation together.
> 
> I've used this sauce base for so many things - for instance, if I have a can of tuna or salmon in the pantry, I put one layer of cooked noodles or rice, layer of asparagus, layer of shredded cheese, layer of tuna/salmon and then cover with the sauce and top with seasoned bread crumbs and bake. I use up a lot of what's in the pantry/refrigerator. I've used canned milk, cream cheese, sour cream, etc. if I don't have enough fresh milk on hand.
> 
> ...


we can always dream- I spend lotto every so often in my dreams, but mostly never buy the ticket!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> we can always dream- I spend lotto every so often in my dreams, but mostly never buy the ticket!


I do on occasion, too (dream, that is); one of the first things on my list would be to take DD, SIL and the GC house shopping, and then take myself on the same quest!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I am still sick in bed with no relief! My blood work came back fine so all this pain and misery is this %#¥£#%. Flu. No relief, and now DH Rick is showing symptoms. I can't knit, TV is irritating, can't read because of headache. I'll never be able to read and catch up this week. I hope nothing bad as happened to anyone. I keep you all in my prayers everyday and am so grateful for your friendships.
> I just wish I could knit so to be doing something productive. I have lost a whole week!
> Hope everyone has and are having a great weekend.


Oh, I'm so, so sorry you are sick... 
I hope it would go away soon...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > we can always dream- I spend lotto every so often in my dreams, but mostly never buy the ticket!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
High on my priority list would be a house of my own- with enough in the bank to maintain it properly. Bronwen already has her dream house. It would be so good to be able to go and visit Fale more often! It is about time I had that cuppa I was promising myself- and get out and water the pots. I love the cool breeze we get before the day heats up- I have put on my shawl. And to be able to visit the GC more. :XD:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the Eeyore pronunciation!


I just found out that cleaning the kitchen is so much less (wrong grammar, intentionally) boring with The Phantom of the Opera for company...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Thank you all so much for the Eeyore pronunciation!
> 
> I just found out that cleaning the kitchen is so much less (wrong grammar, intentionally) boring with The Phantom of the Opera for company...


Your grammar sounds fine to me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pontuf - get well soon and hope DH gets through the course of the flu with some ease....lots of fluids and rest. 

HandyFamily - I love the Winnie the Pooh stories and Eeyore is one of my favorites - right after Piglet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Eeyore is my favorite character--I have always related to him best. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Well, a tour of the world to meet KTP folks would also be on the agenda!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a friend - actually, my one of my 3 very best friends, and the oldest I have (not that she is old, but that we've been together since... well, since we were 6 - and next year we will be 40...) - who each year on my birthday calls me with the words "Hi, Eeyoree, how are you today, growing up"...
And one of the other two closest friends, we've been together since I was 13, she is a year younger, for my 30th birthday gave me an enormous birthday cake - from a shop that bakes cakes for children's birthdays, with figures on it - and the figures were of... Eeyore having a birthday...

But the thing is Bulgarian (as most languages) translates - well, changes somewhat the sounding - of names and all my life I have thought of Eeyore as ending on a very much sound "e" - and on Disney Junior they pronounce it without it and, well, it's their language, they should say it right, but... there is a beaver there - and it's a non-Milne character, so... well, I just thought I'd ask, just to make sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

HandyFamily
Am... I probably didn't ask the right question -
eyor' or eyorE ? I'm asking about the last "e" said:


> ...................................................................................
> 
> The last E is not pronounced, but you can say it as either EE - OR ('or' sound as in war) or EE - OAR ('oar' sound as in door) Presumably it's to sound like the 'ee-or' noise a donkey makes.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I am still sick in bed with no relief! My blood work came back fine so all this pain and misery is this %#¥£#%. Flu. No relief, and now DH Rick is showing symptoms. I can't knit, TV is irritating, can't read because of headache. I'll never be able to read and catch up this week. I hope nothing bad as happened to anyone. I keep you all in my prayers everyday and am so grateful for your friendships.
> I just wish I could knit so to be doing something productive. I have lost a whole week!
> Hope everyone has and are having a great weekend.


I'm so sorry you have no relief yet! Just hope the shot I got is effective. HOpe your DH escapes it but sounds like you may have shared it with him.
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Lurker you dream all you want - dreams do come true sometimes!! And you would always be welcome at my table!!!luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Yum!!! I will try this. I do a cold appetizer - you spread deli sliced ham with a cream cheese spread (I put a little mustard mixed in) lay the canned asparagus spear and roll up. Slice and lay the pinwheels on a plate to serve... I personally just eat the whole thing with slicing it!!! great for lunch. I have also eaten left over asparagus rolled up in a flour tortilla with jack cheese and some hot sause - a little zap in the microwave - sounds like dinner to me!!! AZ
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well Lurker you dream all you want - dreams do come true sometimes!! And you would always be welcome at my table!!!luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Dear Pontuf - you sweet thing - just rest and we will let you know if anything important has come up- is there anyone around to take care of you both if DH comes down with it??? Sounds miserable. I realize now that what my DH had after the hospital visit and what I had Christmas day must have been a stomach virus - even as run down as he was it only lasted a few days and mine was just 24 hours. I hope you feel better soon - stay warm, drink fluids and rest. luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> I am still sick in bed with no relief! My blood work came back fine so all this pain and misery is this %#¥£#%. Flu. No relief, and now DH Rick is showing symptoms. I can't knit, TV is irritating, can't read because of headache. I'll never be able to read and catch up this week. I hope nothing bad as happened to anyone. I keep you all in my prayers everyday and am so grateful for your friendships.
> I just wish I could knit so to be doing something productive. I have lost a whole week!
> Hope everyone has and are having a great weekend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I am still sick in bed with no relief! My blood work came back fine so all this pain and misery is this %#¥£#%. Flu. No relief, and now DH Rick is showing symptoms. I can't knit, TV is irritating, can't read because of headache. I'll never be able to read and catch up this week. I hope nothing bad as happened to anyone. I keep you all in my prayers everyday and am so grateful for your friendships.
> ...


I hope your shots work, too--this thing is just ugly on all sides when someone catches it! Pontuf, I do hope DH isn't coming down with it and if he does that it's just a mild case. I always would rather be sick myself than someone else in the house...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The situation is very fluid at the moment, shortly I must email Lupe again- she won't know I can do some legal things for him with the Power of Attorney. Have yet to explore that.
> The rat appears to be a baby- in my opinion mice are not normally black. I have set the mouse trap with bacon and a little cheese but so far nothing. The hole is blocked with a piece of glass- best I could think of- and no way can momma or dadda gnaw through that. I have been looking but cannot see droppings around, I may buy another trap or two to put in places the dogs can't reach.
> The big difference between us and Australia comes through the size of their land mass, and the fact it is so much closer to the equator. The bottom of the South Island of NZ has the 45th parallel. Auckland is roughly on the level with Melbourne in the South of the State of Victoria, well to the South of Sydney.
> I am fairly hopeful my immediate next door neighbour could be persuaded to look after them for a few days- she is good with animals, and rather fond of Rufus the big dog. And by then Ringo will have had his operation, and hopefully be calming down somewhat!


That's good that you have another avenue to explore with regards to Fale and it would be great if your neighbour would look after the dogs whilst you are away. Things could be falling into place....fingers crossed for you, my friend. :wink:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are such a good Mom and Gma!!! AZ


Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > we can always dream- I spend lotto every so often in my dreams, but mostly never buy the ticket!
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You are such a good Mom and Gma!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


Aww, thanks. I try...!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it's always easier to be sick then it is to take care of others who are sick!!!! DH is such a baby.... I just go to bed and sleep until I'm well- AZ


Sorlenna said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I will go check the water for the birds - it appears that our freezing is done for a while - DH has gone out to the shop to work on an amplifier for a friend - he has had it since before Christmas and just hasn't been up to pulling the cover off to see what's wrong. I don't think he's still in any shape to do much, but he is so tired of just sitting. Of course with the weather we have had today is the first day in weeks that it is half way pleasant outside. I think I will go enjoy it for a bit. See you on the new KTP!! ttyall - AZ


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Going to the Maverick game tonight with DD. We are going out to eat, which concerns me about my WW points. I will probably use a lot of my extra points. But it will be a fun evening with my daughter.

Tomorrow, I'm going to see my mom. Then my sister is having a birthday party for her GS. It will be a very hectic day.

Hooray, this is a long weekend. Monday is Martin Luther King, Jr. day. I'm so glad to have a day off!

So behind in the posts! I hope I can get caught up! Hope everyone is doing well and having a great day!

Hugs until later!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The situation is very fluid at the moment, shortly I must email Lupe again- she won't know I can do some legal things for him with the Power of Attorney. Have yet to explore that.
> ...


Thanks Kate! Just got to get the Specialist appt. out of the way, Monday. Then hopefully some answers- I have the paper work to fill in- might do that now!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like asparagus also....my Mom and I would walk along the ditch of our local road and pick the wild asparagus that grew there. She and I were the only ones who liked it then, but the rest of the family have come around. I think I'll try to grow some in my garden this year---that plus rhubarb since they are so expensive in the stores. I like my asparagus steamed a little and then dipped into a flavored mayonnaise. But here's another way to eat them that the whole family will enjoy...easy and delicious clean out the refrigerator/pantry type recipe:


I can make this when I have company. Saved to Evernote. Can make with a leafy veggie for myself instead of the meat. Sounds so good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> It is extremely easy- you would need some of your almond butter I think it is that you use, bread fresh enough to roll when sliced and with the crusts cut off -this could make bread crumbs. Tinned or fresh asparagus lightly cooked then trimmed to the length of the diagonal of your bread.
> Butter the bread lightly.
> Lay the asparagus spear on the diagonal, and roll the bread around it, securing with a toothpick if necessary.
> If making ahead of time cover with a dampened tea towel to prevent drying out.


Thank you.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The situation is very fluid at the moment, shortly I must email Lupe again- she won't know I can do some legal things for him with the Power of Attorney. Have yet to explore that.
> The rat appears to be a baby- in my opinion mice are not normally black. I have set the mouse trap with bacon and a little cheese but so far nothing. The hole is blocked with a piece of glass- best I could think of- and no way can momma or dadda gnaw through that. I have been looking but cannot see droppings around, I may buy another trap or two to put in places the dogs can't reach.
> The big difference between us and Australia comes through the size of their land mass, and the fact it is so much closer to the equator. The bottom of the South Island of NZ has the 45th parallel. Auckland is roughly on the level with Melbourne in the South of the State of Victoria, well to the South of Sydney.
> I am fairly hopeful my immediate next door neighbour could be persuaded to look after them for a few days- she is good with animals, and rather fond of Rufus the big dog. And by then Ringo will have had his operation, and hopefully be calming down somewhat!


It's probably not a baby. Black, or ship rats are smaller than gray rats, with a longer body... or elongated.








They only reach 21cm length, + some 17 - 25 cm tail. They can jump up to a meter, have a liter of 8 and reach sexual maturity at 2 month... and carry lots and lots of really dangerous disease. Now, I realize it is the worst possible timing for you, but... if it is at all possible for you, just go to some friend for a day or two and call some DDD firm, I know, I am paranoid at general, but... rats really do scare me a lot. I knew a hunting dog that was bitten by a rat, he was a play-mate with my Benji, they were both, well, not little, but young, and that dog had all his facial hair fall, and had to be treated for months... 
Hahaha, or get a jack russell terrier  No scene rat would ever try to live around one... 
No, seriously - I hope you will get rid of it one way or another soon, but please, be extra careful around it. They are aggressive when cornered...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Thank you all so much for the Eeyore pronunciation!
> 
> I just found out that cleaning the kitchen is so much less (wrong grammar, intentionally) boring with The Phantom of the Opera for company...


That you asked the question shows how good your grammar is. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy heading your way pontuf for you and dh.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I am still sick in bed with no relief! My blood work came back fine so all this pain and misery is this %#¥£#%. Flu. No relief, and now DH Rick is showing symptoms. I can't knit, TV is irritating, can't read because of headache. I'll never be able to read and catch up this week. I hope nothing bad as happened to anyone. I keep you all in my prayers everyday and am so grateful for your friendships.
> I just wish I could knit so to be doing something productive. I have lost a whole week!
> Hope everyone has and are having a great weekend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> It's probably not a baby. Black, or ship rats are smaller than gray rats, with a longer body... or elongated.
> 
> They only reach 21cm length, + some 17 - 25 cm tail. They can jump up to a meter, have a liter of 8 and reach sexual maturity at 2 month... and carry lots and lots of really dangerous disease. Now, I realize it is the worst possible timing for you, but... if it is at all possible for you, just go to some friend for a day or two and call some DDD firm, I know, I am paranoid at general, but... rats really do scare me a lot. I knew a hunting dog that was bitten by a rat, he was a play-mate with my Benji, they were both, well, not little, but young, and that dog had all his facial hair fall, and had to be treated for months...
> Hahaha, or get a jack russell terrier  No scene rat would ever try to live around one...
> No, seriously - I hope you will get rid of it one way or another soon, but please, be extra careful around it. They are aggressive when cornered...


How scary but I must say that your English is so good. You are doing fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love phantom kati - never thought of cleaning house with it on - maybe i should try it and see if i get to cleaning more often.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Thank you all so much for the Eeyore pronunciation!
> 
> I just found out that cleaning the kitchen is so much less (wrong grammar, intentionally) boring with The Phantom of the Opera for company...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love phantom kati - never thought of cleaning house with it on - maybe i should try it and see if i get to cleaning more often.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I use my mp3 player a lot when cleaning--it does keep me moving!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

join me for the new knitting tea party a:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139318-1.html#2663812

sam


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover I'm so happy you have a good report!!! THANK GOD!! Will keep you in prayer.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love phantom kati - never thought of cleaning house with it on - maybe i should try it and see if i get to cleaning more often.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Well, at least it felt... hm, not as usual taking forever... 
It was the same amount of time, actually, but I didn't feel it...

Uf, how stupid I was. I started the bread baking machine and now I have to wait for it for another half hour - and it is already 12.30 - and I am really tired and sleepy... Why, why didn't I just start it with the delay option?
Well, better get back to that scarf...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> found this on my facebook page, not everyone's solution!


Julie, had to laugh I've been giving Julian earache today on his use of this solution. Every time I get a room cleared out, (I have to pay for help to do this) he sees it as a good place to dump whatever he has to hand.

I have been having trouble with my computer, unable to charge it, so am now catching up backwards, will talk to you all later, but please know you are all in my thoughts & prayers, I'm not being neglectful on purpose. Hugs

Tessa


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.
> 
> Surgery will be Tuesday or Wednesday. Mom DH and I all liked the surgeon, young, explained everything well, patiently answered all of our questions asked 3 times if we had anymore questions. Gave me his cell number as he is out of town for the weekend, and wanted to make sure we could get a hold of him with any questions we have.
> I have the most common type of colon cancer there is. He sees no need for any radiation, not that invasive not that far gone however they say that. He is not even sure that i will have to have chemo afterwards. If everything is as it looks and goes and he anticipates, he will make 3 incisions, remove the bad part of the colon, reattach and I will be done! Minimum of 3 days in hospital, have to be up and moving, on pain pills only, eating and going potty with no problems. 2 to 3 month recovery after, just depends on person. Says Im young and healthy otherwise should not have any issues. He does not anticipate a colostomy, says if he gets in and that is different it will only be temporary anyway, says if he gets in there and finds something other tests have not shown he will take everything he needs to.
> ...


So glad to hear that your surgery won't be too severe and that it will be soon. Your surgeon sounds very competent and caring and has given you a lot of information. When you are given all the facts, you don't feel that the world is coming to an end. You know what you have to deal with. That's so important. We're all pulling for you and know that you will be on the way to recovery very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The situation is very fluid at the moment, shortly I must email Lupe again- she won't know I can do some legal things for him with the Power of Attorney. Have yet to explore that.
> ...


mmmmmm, I had experience of rats in my old flat- I am sure the problem is because there is little food out there for them. I saw one outside a few weeks ago- it was quite large, but at that time [in my old flat] I could use the baits because I did not have a dog.
Corgis are often very good ratters- but Ringo does not seem to have noticed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > found this on my facebook page, not everyone's solution!
> ...


I have been meaning to contact you anyway- was wondering what was keeping you from us?!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Budasha - hope your day has gone well so far. I have just made a short grocery list and am heading in to get dressed to go out on errands later, it is 47 degrees right now so it should warm up to 50 or so later. Nice enough to do some running around - not nice enough for yard work!!! AZ


Day good so far. It's been very cold here today. When I got up, it was -15C and only warmed up by 10 degrees during the day. We're in for some very cold weather the next few days (nose-pinching weather!). My brother lives in Phoenix and your 47 degrees is very cold for him...I'd love it. Send some our way :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Pup, what great news! 
There are powerful prayers coming your way from many sources, lots of healing energy and many, many, many (((((HUGS)))).
Sleep well. You are in good hands. Your surgeon and doctors sound like the very best.

XO

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! I apologize in advance for the book you are about to read.
> 
> Surgery will be Tuesday or Wednesday. Mom DH and I all liked the surgeon, young, explained everything well, patiently answered all of our questions asked 3 times if we had anymore questions. Gave me his cell number as he is out of town for the weekend, and wanted to make sure we could get a hold of him with any questions we have.
> I have the most common type of colon cancer there is. He sees no need for any radiation, not that invasive not that far gone however they say that. He is not even sure that i will have to have chemo afterwards. If everything is as it looks and goes and he anticipates, he will make 3 incisions, remove the bad part of the colon, reattach and I will be done! Minimum of 3 days in hospital, have to be up and moving, on pain pills only, eating and going potty with no problems. 2 to 3 month recovery after, just depends on person. Says Im young and healthy otherwise should not have any issues. He does not anticipate a colostomy, says if he gets in and that is different it will only be temporary anyway, says if he gets in there and finds something other tests have not shown he will take everything he needs to.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > found this on my facebook page, not everyone's solution!
> ...


Hi Tessa, so frustrating to have trouble with the computer. We're just glad to see you any time. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf, any more improvement in how you are feeling and what's the status with your husband?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DH Rick is officially down with the flu. Guess he just didn't have a chance. My fever broke but still have all other symptoms.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf, any more improvement in how you are feeling and what's the status with your husband?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you dear AZ. So glad that you and DH didn't get the flu as bad as we have it. How is DH this week? Have they found out exactly what is wrong?I'm not caught up.
Did you have the hard freezes this week like we had? I've been in bed all week and haven't even looked outside but Rick says that we may have lost our 2 fig trees.

Stay warm and stay away from anyone coughing.
My friend Joanie dropped off a ton of food. But neither of us has any appetite. Poor Pontuf just sits and stares at us. Rick has to force him out into the yard.

Pontuf

Pontuf


AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Dear Pontuf - you sweet thing - just rest and we will let you know if anything important has come up- is there anyone around to take care of you both if DH comes down with it??? Sounds miserable. I realize now that what my DH had after the hospital visit and what I had Christmas day must have been a stomach virus - even as run down as he was it only lasted a few days and mine was just 24 hours. I hope you feel better soon - stay warm, drink fluids and rest. luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sam. You stay well and get more sleep.

Pontuf

energy heading your way pontuf for you and dh.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I am still sick in bed with no relief! My blood work came back fine so all this pain and misery is this %#¥£#%. Flu. No relief, and now DH Rick is showing symptoms. I can't knit, TV is irritating, can't read because of headache. I'll never be able to read and catch up this week. I hope nothing bad as happened to anyone. I keep you all in my prayers everyday and am so grateful for your friendships.
> I just wish I could knit so to be doing something productive. I have lost a whole week!
> Hope everyone has and are having a great weekend.


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf, any more improvement in how you are feeling and what's the status with your husband?


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf, any more improvement in how you are feeling and what's the status with your husband?
> ...


Hope there is a great improvement soon


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got mine at the LYS but it's Bernat yarn so anyplace you can get Bernat yarns from should have it.
> I know that Hobby Lobby usually has it and sometimes Walmart.


Apparently Bernat is a Canadian company and recently I ordered direct because everyone was out of the color we wanted.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!
> !


What great news Pup lover- when caught early like yours seems to have been it is rarely an ongoing issue these days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.


I see you've been to Spotlight again!

I am hurrying through this and the next 
KTP and will spend some time with Maryanne who is struggling again and has returned home for a few days. Tomorrow will be busy- finishing the paper work for the bookstall from the conference and hoping it all matches up with no missing books etc!
I also need to do afew last minute changes to the pattern for mt yoe-up sock worshop so I can post it sometime in the almost 48 hours that I have on the 21st! (probably closer to 36 but still).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love my porcupines as darowil likes to call them!!!


I'm currently fiddling with 5 of them - just trying to join them with the 120 stitches up without twisting- so much easier on my magic lop but couldn't find the right size needle so juggling porcupines I am.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> i was extravagant while I was out- I found a hat for $20- half price. and I got the first and second series of Downton Abbey on DVD- I tend to fall asleep in front of the box during the evening- so missed the ordinary broadcast- but this way I can watch when I want and ad free. Yipee.


Maaryanne was looking at the latest series att eh DVD shop the other day and commenting that it hadn't yet got here on TV!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> !


Someone like Lupe needs to get one over here as well- while he still has enough idea what he is doing to be able to sign it (I assume he would understand what he was signing?). Don't know if your POA from NZ would stand here, but not much help when you aren't here most of the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the waterfall top #2 and the colours I chose this morning to work with- not exactly what I wanted but the colour range was limited.
> ...


Spotlight gains because it is the easiest to get to- and I need the retail therapy at present. Sorry to hear of Maryanne's struggles- is this fallout from her trip, maybe? Don't want to pry. good luck with your 36 hours for the workshop, and getting the bookstall wound up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I love my porcupines as darowil likes to call them!!!
> ...


Pointless trying magic loop with my cables- I would have to make a major investment- and that just ain''t possible at present!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > i was extravagant while I was out- I found a hat for $20- half price. and I got the first and second series of Downton Abbey on DVD- I tend to fall asleep in front of the box during the evening- so missed the ordinary broadcast- but this way I can watch when I want and ad free. Yipee.
> ...


Yes they also had series three- did not realise it had not been broadcast- though I think they had the Christmas special[ not certain on that!]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > !
> ...


i will make that suggestion when I email next time! It should help on Tuesday though!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Ducks in a row is pretty common here. I guess I suspect it comes from the circus and people trying to hit things for a prize.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


http://www.wisegeek.com/where-did-the-term-get-your-ducks-in-a-row-come-from.htm#slideshow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


The coconut shy?


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Southern gal you sound like me. With the exception of spinning, I have tried it all for a while and enjoyed everything I tried. Of course I'm only 72. I still have time to try spinning.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

HandyFamily said:



> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Asparagus is one of the few things I can't choke down. I think it tastes horrible, though someone told me that raw is good.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I am still sick in bed with no relief! My blood work came back fine so all this pain and misery is this %#¥£#%. Flu. No relief, and now DH Rick is showing symptoms. I can't knit, TV is irritating, can't read because of headache. I'll never be able to read and catch up this week. I hope nothing bad as happened to anyone. I keep you all in my prayers everyday and am so grateful for your friendships.
> I just wish I could knit so to be doing something productive. I have lost a whole week!
> Hope everyone has and are having a great weekend.


I'm wondering if you two had the flu virus shot?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Thank you all so much for the Eeyore pronunciation!
> 
> I just found out that cleaning the kitchen is so much less (wrong grammar, intentionally) boring with The Phantom of the Opera for company...


Grammar is not wrong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Not keen on carrots or beetroot myself.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

No we have never had the flu vaccine, and last had the flu 17 years ago.

Pontuf



mjs said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I am still sick in bed with no relief! My blood work came back fine so all this pain and misery is this %#¥£#%. Flu. No relief, and now DH Rick is showing symptoms. I can't knit, TV is irritating, can't read because of headache. I'll never be able to read and catch up this week. I hope nothing bad as happened to anyone. I keep you all in my prayers everyday and am so grateful for your friendships.
> ...


----------

